# HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS



## PITBULL

lets see em ! :biggrin:


----------



## WSL63

:0


----------



## Guest

Man I had a toNs of HOLLYWOOD SETUP PICS on LAYITLOW but the topic is gone :angry: 

Here is one


----------



## highridah

when i get the 4000k to have mine hooked up il post them hes gonna do the tilt bed first cause its cheaper


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by HULK_@Jan 17 2006, 09:13 PM~4644884
> *Man I had a toNs of HOLLYWOOD SETUP PICS on LAYITLOW but the topic is gone  :angry:
> 
> Here is one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey I know that set up .......


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by HULK_@Jan 17 2006, 09:13 PM~4644884
> *Man I had a toNs of HOLLYWOOD SETUP PICS on LAYITLOW but the topic is gone  :angry:
> 
> Here is one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey I know that set up .......


----------



## CHI-63




----------



## gold cutt 84

uffin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

shit i still dont know how to work this computer shit...im trying to post a pic of that car hopping...................im trying again :uh:


----------



## gold cutt 84

:dunno:


----------



## Silver

rookies....

:biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jan 17 2006, 11:07 PM~4645895
> *rookies....
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Thanks SILVER thats the pic I was trying to post


----------



## Silver

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gold cutt 84

computer geeek to the rescue :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Silver

HEY!! theres nothin wrong with knowing the differance between a jpg,bmp,gif,pdf,tcp,ip OOOKKKKKKKKKAAAAAYYYYYYYY

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

How do ya post picks on this shit? Man I guess I need to be on this shit more offten :angry:


----------



## gold cutt 84

you lost me after the j


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Im going to try to post again .....Help :uh:


----------



## Silver

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 17 2006, 11:20 PM~4645949
> *How do ya post picks on this shit?  Man I guess I need to be on this shit more offten :angry:
> *


you click ADD REPLY, type something and click BROWSE then pick the file you want to post and then click REPLY...


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jan 17 2006, 11:27 PM~4645994
> *you click ADD REPLY, type something and click BROWSE then pick the file you want to post and then click REPLY...
> *


Thats what I did , but then a link just showed up


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

OH SHIT ...LOOKS LIKE THE LAST ONE I DID WORKED BUT ITS TO BIG :angry:


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 17 2006, 10:27 PM~4645991
> *Im going to try to post again .....Help :uh:
> *



i cant see it


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

THATS WHAT SHE SAID... :cheesy:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

TRYING TO MAKE IT SMALLER :uh:


----------



## Silver

:biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

OH SHIT I GOT IT YEEEEEEHAAAAAA :cheesy:


----------



## Silver

profesional picture poster guy... :roflmao:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

THATS DAVIDS 64 FROM PURA FAMILIA,, HELP ME ON THE SPELLING IF ITS WRONG


----------



## Suburban Swingin

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 18 2006, 05:42 AM~4646088
> *TRYING TO MAKE IT SMALLER :uh:
> *


Lookin good whats up bob.


----------



## eurolak

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 18 2006, 06:42 AM~4646088
> *TRYING TO MAKE IT SMALLER :uh:
> *


DAMN! Thats nice :0


----------



## timdog57

Bob does great work.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Suburban Swingin_@Jan 17 2006, 11:46 PM~4646124
> *Lookin good whats up bob.
> *


Whats up dude ......how you guys doin?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by eurolak_@Jan 17 2006, 11:46 PM~4646127
> *DAMN! Thats nice :0
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 17 2006, 11:47 PM~4646133
> *Bob does great work.
> *


Thanks again Tim


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

one more


----------



## pfcc64

Here you go Bob, a few more of the setups you did for Pura Familia.

Pimp Juice









The Game









Pure Fantasy


----------



## Silver

The BADDEST setups in the Windy City!!!!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by pfcc64_@Jan 18 2006, 12:01 AM~4646236
> *Here you go Bob, a few more of the setups you did for Pura Familia.
> 
> Pimp Juice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pure Fantasy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks bro ...you beat me to it


----------



## a$$_holio

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 18 2006, 03:59 PM~4646220
> *one more
> *


have u got a bigger pic of the setup in ur avi.............??


----------



## timdog57

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 18 2006, 01:51 AM~4646168
> *Thanks again Tim
> *



You deserve it man you have been at this a long time and it shows.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

anaother from PURA FAMILIA :biggrin:


----------



## a$$_holio

my bad.............good shit


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Jan 18 2006, 12:09 AM~4646301
> *You deserve it man you have been at this a long time and it shows.    Keep up the good work.
> *


Thanks brother , I know youve always been with me


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

And thanks to PITBUUL HYDAULICS for starting this topic


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

under :biggrin: the hood


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

some of the stripping


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

more stripping


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

trunk


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

GAME from PURA FAMILIA :0


----------



## gold cutt 84

FREAKING HOLLYWOOD YOU DO SOME GOOD ASSS WORK


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Jan 18 2006, 12:42 AM~4646541
> *FREAKING HOLLYWOOD YOU DO SOME GOOD ASSS WORK
> *


Thanks my brother... Ill post some pics tomorrow that SILVER helped me on when he was with me. Ive got to also thank Bruce and Rudy (MY CREW) for the help they put in on alot of these projects


----------



## eurolak




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by eurolak_@Jan 18 2006, 12:51 AM~4646587
> *
> *


Remember what/ you changed your post . :uh:


----------



## eurolak




----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 17 2006, 11:49 PM~4646579
> *Thanks my brother... Ill post  some pics tomorrow that SILVER helped me on when he was with me.  Ive got to also thank Bruce and Rudy  (MY CREW) for the help they put in on alot of these projects
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

HERES ANOTHER FROM LAST YEAR


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by eurolak_@Jan 18 2006, 01:04 AM~4646644
> *
> *


Dude thats years ago ....had to be mid 90s where did you get that pic from?


----------



## eurolak

I took it


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by eurolak_@Jan 18 2006, 01:09 AM~4646666
> *I took it
> *


If you took it I must know you .. otherwise you wouldnt be in my shop like that...right?


----------



## gold cutt 84

:roflmao: hes a spy


----------



## eurolak

Yeah I went in undercover. the frame went under this


----------



## gold cutt 84

nice!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Jan 18 2006, 01:14 AM~4646690
> *:roflmao:  hes a spy
> *


OH SHIT .......GOTTA WATCH THE DOOR BETTER


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by eurolak_@Jan 18 2006, 01:15 AM~4646696
> *Yeah I went in undercover. the frame went under this
> *


I think that was over 10 years ago ....r you done with the car yet? Id like to see it if you finished it


----------



## eurolak

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 18 2006, 08:20 AM~4646714
> *I think that was over 10 years ago ....r you done with the car yet? Id like to see it if you finished it
> *


Not yet..............Soon


----------



## gold cutt 84

in 06?


----------



## eurolak

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Jan 18 2006, 08:23 AM~4646733
> *in 06?
> *


Maybe


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by eurolak_@Jan 18 2006, 01:22 AM~4646723
> *Not yet..............Soon
> *


Thats cool bro , take your time and do it right


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by eurolak_@Jan 18 2006, 12:24 AM~4646734
> *Maybe
> *


clean regal! cant wait


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

waz up gold cutty .....post a pick of that single doin the damm thang :0


----------



## gold cutt 84

here you go my good buddy








:biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Jan 18 2006, 01:42 AM~4646823
> *here you go my good buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Thats what Im takin bout ....if I rememmber that was about 3 licks on the switch.


----------



## 416impala

HOLLYWOOD gets the A+ in my fuckin books! Sick work!


----------



## gold cutt 84

we going to see more inches this year!
i heard you turn the trey on, when u bringing it out?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Jan 18 2006, 01:55 AM~4646865
> *we going to see more inches this year!
> i heard you turn the trey on, when u bringing it out?
> *


comming soon I hope


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by phatz_@Jan 18 2006, 01:53 AM~4646859
> *HOLLYWOOD gets the A+ in my fuckin books! Sick work!
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## E

nice work bob :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK BOB !!


----------



## 61 Impala on 3

:thumbsup:


----------



## showandgo

i said it before and i will say it again. i love bobs work and one day i hope to be as good as hollywood customs one day. keep up the great work homie


----------



## Los Neighbors

nice work Bob :biggrin:

:thumbsup: keep it up!


----------



## Los Neighbors

:thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

HERES A OLD ONE


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

ANOTHER OLDIE


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

ANOTHER


----------



## rag-4

Excellent work Bob...


----------



## Los Neighbors




----------



## DOUBLE-V BABY

BIG BOB DOES IT WELL!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dlinehustler

Like Timdog said BEEN doing nice shit..... :thumbsup:


----------



## WSL63

> _Originally posted by dlinehustler_@Jan 18 2006, 03:01 PM~4650687
> *Like Timdog said BEEN doing nice shit..... :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88

I'll have to get some pics up of my Homies Towncar Bob did back in 98-99...Just a street set-up but its clean as hell and He hasnt had any problems with it except maybe changing of a dump seal..


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Jan 18 2006, 04:31 PM~4652067
> *I'll have to get some pics up of my Homies Towncar Bob did back in 98-99...Just a street set-up but its clean as hell and He hasnt had any problems with it except maybe changing of a dump seal..
> *


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88

Thanks Homie...Bob you might remember this Lincoln...


----------



## WestsideRider




----------



## flaked85

beautiful work


----------



## ICECOLD63

:dunno: what Bob u can't post mine?


----------



## ICECOLD63




----------



## MonteMan

Bob does some really clean work. Props! :thumbsup:


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 18 2006, 12:01 PM~4649671
> *ANOTHER
> *











i remeber that one i just dont see it around anymore


----------



## 1-sic-87

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jan 18 2006, 05:05 PM~4652421
> *
> *


how many batts in this set up??


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Jan 18 2006, 08:39 PM~4653549
> *:dunno: what Bob u can't post mine?
> *


Sure I was going to post it.....I was just going thru a couple at a time and then going back to work :biggrin: 


Thanks for the props guys


----------



## Chevillacs

Hey homies, how much inches does the hulk get?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

The Hulk is in the low to mid 60s


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Heres another old one


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

another angle


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

3 pump fleetwood


----------



## NIMSTER64

NICE WORK ALWAYS LIKE THEY SAY YOU GET WHAT YOU PAID FOR :biggrin:


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88

> _Originally posted by 1-sic-87_@Jan 19 2006, 05:49 AM~4656361
> *how many batts in this set up??
> *


2 Hi-Low pumps and 8 batteries... :biggrin:


----------



## TWISM

Shit thats some sweet ass shit .


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

FOUND A PIC OF MY FIRST SETUP ....i THINK THIS WAS DONE BETWEEN 93 & 95....SET OF THE MONTH LRM JULY 97....MAN TIME FLYS


----------



## gold cutt 84

whose car was that?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Jan 19 2006, 07:28 PM~4661241
> *whose car was that?
> *


I just remember his name was Marcos,..Havnt seen him much since then. I know he sold the car and I havnt seen it since


----------



## gold cutt 84

what it doooo bobby? lol just messin with you


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Artys 64 from TOGETHER CC .....Lrm setup of the month October 04


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Jan 19 2006, 07:35 PM~4661310
> *what it doooo bobby? lol just messin with you
> *


I think that one did about 30 ...Thought I was really doin somthing back thenLOL


----------



## gold cutt 84

:cheesy: nice i gots to get working on mine again


----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 19 2006, 07:47 PM~4661414
> *
> *


Hey brother, waz up ? havnt seen ya in a while....


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 19 2006, 08:51 PM~4661450
> *Hey brother, waz up ? havnt seen ya in a while....
> *


been busy fixing the house up


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 19 2006, 07:58 PM~4661520
> *been busy fixing the house up
> *


Take a break bro, stop by and will have a beer or 10 .....ill buy ...since the last 10 or 12 times you brought the beer....i think its time you let me buy :biggrin:


----------



## highridah

damm why doesnt somebody resize the 3 wheel picture its been the same way since i posted it last year


----------



## Los Neighbors

bob how busy are you for pinstripping?
:biggrin:


----------



## Bermuda Triangle

HI BOB 'ADMIRING YOUR GREATWORKS OF ART :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 19 2006, 09:14 PM~4661590
> *Take a break bro, stop by and will have a beer or 10 .....ill buy ...since the last 10 or 12 times you brought the beer....i think its time you let me buy :biggrin:
> *


  I will let you know I am on medication for high cholesterol(spell)I can'r drink :angry:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Here ya go ....resized :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jan 19 2006, 08:23 PM~4661665
> *bob how busy are you for pinstripping?
> :biggrin:
> *


Pinstripping I only need a couple day notice


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Jan 19 2006, 08:24 PM~4661670
> *HI BOB 'ADMIRING YOUR GREATWORKS OF ART :thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro ....hows the dancer doing?


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 19 2006, 08:27 PM~4661705
> *Pinstripping I only need a couple day notice
> *


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> I will let you know I am on medication for high cholesterol(spell)I can'r drink :angry:
> [/quote
> hope you can get that down .....gotta take care of your self....somthing i never do and should at my age


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 19 2006, 08:25 PM~4661685
> *Here ya go ....resized :biggrin:
> *


Thats a clean pic ...did you take it/? If so what kind of camera you got?


----------



## NIMSTER64

> I will let you know I am on medication for high cholesterol(spell)I can'r drink :angry:
> [/quote
> hope you can get that down .....gotta take care of your self....somthing i never do and should at my age
> 
> 
> 
> I know man it sux getting old I wish I was in my 20's again LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## Bermuda Triangle

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 19 2006, 09:28 PM~4661721
> *Thanks bro ....hows the dancer doing?
> *


DOING FUCFING GREAT LOOKING FOWARD 2 THEUP AND COMING 2006 LMR SEASON :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 19 2006, 08:35 PM~4661774
> * I know man it sux getting old I wish I was in my 20's again LOL
> *


I still think Im in my 20s but when I try to do somthing I used to do then my body say ,,,R YOU FUCKIN CRAZY!!! :angry:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Jan 19 2006, 08:37 PM~4661800
> *DOING FUCFING GREAT LOOKING FOWARD 2 THEUP AND COMING 2006 LMR SEASON :biggrin:
> *


Thats cool bro....hope to see you on top!!!


----------



## Bermuda Triangle

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 19 2006, 09:40 PM~4661822
> *Thats cool bro....hope to see you on top!!!
> *


WILL TRY MY DAM BEST 2 REPRESENT ILL/CHI-TOWN FOR REAL


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 19 2006, 09:39 PM~4661810
> *I still think Im in my 20s but when I try to do somthing I used to do  then my body say ,,,R YOU FUCKIN CRAZY!!! :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: talk to you soon got to get back to sanding the walls


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Bermuda Triangle_@Jan 19 2006, 08:44 PM~4661858
> *WILL TRY MY DAM BEST 2 REPRESENT ILL/CHI-TOWN FOR REAL
> *


I know you will ...you always have!!!!


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 19 2006, 08:27 PM~4661705
> *Pinstripping I only need a couple day notice
> *


aight bob ill call u sometime next week to set up an appointment  
probably pinstripping and silver leaf is that cool?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jan 19 2006, 08:47 PM~4661888
> *aight bob ill call u sometime next week to set up an appointment
> probably pinstripping and silver leaf is that cool?
> *


Not a problem brotha :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63

what-up Hollywood!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

whats up ice cold :biggrin:
long time no see on here brother 
where have u been hiding?


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 19 2006, 08:51 PM~4661900
> *Not a problem brotha :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jan 19 2006, 10:04 PM~4661922
> *whats up ice cold :biggrin:
> long time no see on here brother
> where have u been hiding?
> *


damn computer crashed an haven't even been able to fix it yet. I'm on someone elses for now.


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Jan 19 2006, 09:08 PM~4661955
> *damn computer crashed an haven't even been able to fix it yet.  I'm on someone elses for now.
> *


thats cool 
getting ready for the shows?  :biggrin: 
ready for some fun in 06?


----------



## ICECOLD63

Just did World of Wheels in Milwaukee. My Tre smoked all them hot-rodders!! I took 1st overall!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Jan 19 2006, 09:14 PM~4661997
> *Just did World of Wheels in Milwaukee.  My Tre smoked all them hot-rodders!!  I took 1st overall!!!! :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: hell yeah bro 
congratulations!! :biggrin:


----------



## Time Bomb

Who is this Hollywood guy????

















































just kiddin, Bob is one of the best builder I've ever seen, and cool as hell.... Here's to ya Bob, crack open an Old Style for me......


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Jan 19 2006, 08:14 PM~4661997
> *Just did World of Wheels in Milwaukee.  My Tre smoked all them hot-rodders!!  I took 1st overall!!!! :biggrin:
> *



congragulations homie!


----------



## Mr Minnesota

Do you do aircraft set ups?


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Jan 19 2006, 11:09 PM~4662283
> *Do you do aircraft set ups?
> *


I don't think so , but I bet he would install if you got the kit .....


----------



## PITBULL

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Jan 20 2006, 05:14 AM~4661997
> *Just did World of Wheels in Milwaukee.  My Tre smoked all them hot-rodders!!  I took 1st overall!!!! :biggrin:
> *


now thats what im talkin bout ! :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Street Riders KC_@Jan 19 2006, 09:22 PM~4662018
> *Who is this Hollywood guy????
> just kiddin, Bob is one of the best builder I've ever seen, and cool as hell.... Here's to ya Bob, crack open an Old Style for me......
> *


Waz up bro how things over at Street Riders?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Jan 19 2006, 10:09 PM~4662283
> *Do you do aircraft set ups?
> *


Yes I can do aircraft setups, and I can get the parts too. Havnt had the chance to do one yet , but its not a problem. What do you have in mind?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Sabroso's frame and trailing arms


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Mi Trokita from Rollers Only Chicago


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Heres a basic setup ....nothing fancy


----------



## 509Rider

Nice work.


----------



## Guest

here is a old one Bob did for me back in 99


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

48 chevy no harline or wired yet


----------



## highridah

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 20 2006, 05:05 PM~4668983
> *Heres a basic setup ....nothing fancy
> *


shit now i gotta stack my chips to get something like that its gonna be a while before i get to juice my s10.


----------



## OURLIFE

REAL NICE WORK THE HOLLYWOOD CREW DOES..... KEEP BUSTIN EM OUT....


----------



## Guest

Hey Bob remember this switch box ?


----------



## Guest

Bob and CHI-TOWN ROLLERZ


----------



## CHI-63

IS HE THE ONE HOLDING THE RO :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by HULK_@Jan 20 2006, 06:27 PM~4669148
> *Hey Bob remember this switch box ?
> *


I remember that one 17 swichs on Gs 64 ....How about this one I think I did it in 94


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by HULK_@Jan 20 2006, 05:34 PM~4669199
> *Bob and CHI-TOWN ROLLERZ
> *



trader!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

This was funny .....theses dudes came by the shop wanting to use some cars and the shop for some Balgarion RAP video or somthing...We were crackin up sounded like Rap but couldnt understand shit


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

another


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

one more


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

One more of Sabroso


----------



## BalleronaBudget

What Up HollyWood!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BalleronaBudget_@Jan 20 2006, 09:25 PM~4670181
> *What Up HollyWood!
> 
> Not much bro ....Thanks for stoping in ....hope you enjoyed the visit
> *


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by icecold63_@Jan 19 2006, 09:01 PM~4661909
> *what-up Hollywood!!!! :biggrin:
> *


What up ICE COLD MUTHA....you got any pics of that frame?


----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 20 2006, 10:13 PM~4670112
> *One more of Sabroso
> *


DAM! I remember seeing that on truchaa! it looks fuckin sweet, any more pics?


----------



## BalleronaBudget

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 20 2006, 09:29 PM~4670205
> *
> *



I enjoyed it and likeI said you do some great work. It was a pleasure meeting you.....

I will have to stop in the next time I am in town....


----------



## Guest

hereS a couple more


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest




----------



## Chevillacs

> _Originally posted by HULK_@Jan 21 2006, 12:24 AM~4670984
> *hereS a couple more
> *


hey hulk, was there a lot of mods that u had to do to fit them 20's in the back? how low does it sit?


----------



## Guest




----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Jan 20 2006, 09:43 PM~4669922
> *trader!!!!    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## westsidehydros

some more? if some of these arn't Bob's, my bad. But if they arn't, they bit his style !


----------



## vengence

they all look KILLER,very very nice.


----------



## highridah

i saw it dump rear before but this was the only shot i got


----------



## low63

my partners


----------



## low63




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Jan 21 2006, 12:27 AM~4671011
> *hey hulk, was there a lot of mods that u had to do to fit them 20's in the back? how low does it sit?
> *


HERE A PIC OF IT DUMPED , and as far as the mods go BOB will have to answer ,


----------



## Time Bomb

Things are good.



> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 20 2006, 05:14 PM~4668596
> *Waz up bro how things over at Street Riders?
> *


----------



## vengence

i still say hulk has to be one of my favorite regals


----------



## ICECOLD63

:biggrin:


----------



## green reaper

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Jan 20 2006, 11:50 PM~4671154
> *some more?  if some of these arn't Bob's,  my bad. But if they arn't, they bit his style !
> *



BOB has excellent work put out in the midwest.....the 5th picture down was built at Designs Unlimited by the green reaper....to bad I could not finish the "snake and the "REAL DEAL" :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL

ttt for bob


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Jan 20 2006, 07:43 PM~4669922
> *trader!!!!    :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:rofl:


----------



## trespatines

good work :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Just found another oldie ...my first real try at hopping.... I wish I still had that car.... I sold it for 2500.00 just cause I had to pay some bills :angry:


----------



## House_50

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 23 2006, 09:37 PM~4690459
> *Just found another oldie ...my first real  try at hopping.... I wish I still had that car.... I sold it for 2500.00 just cause I had to pay some bills :angry:
> *


Bob can I put air struts on this car?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

I dont see why not.....If we put a guy on the moon over 30 years ago im sure air ride on your car will be a peace of cake :biggrin:


----------



## House_50

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 23 2006, 09:54 PM~4690552
> *I dont see why not.....If we put  a guy on the moon over 30 years ago im sure air ride on your car will be a peace of cake :biggrin:
> *


cool, cool
I'll try to make it by your shop one of these days


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

onther old one


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by House_50_@Jan 23 2006, 09:56 PM~4690578
> *cool, cool
> I'll try to make it by your shop one of these days
> *


Cool stop by and I can show you your options


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Mr. Hi-low 63 .....hows the car commin?


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 23 2006, 11:02 PM~4690621
> *Mr. Hi-low 63 .....hows the car commin?
> *


you scared him off LOL


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 23 2006, 10:05 PM~4690649
> *you scared him off LOL
> *


Nimster.......waz going on? hows that house project comming?.....and hows The Orange Crusher doing? Post a pic a of that thing bashing the bummper out of shape!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 23 2006, 11:15 PM~4690719
> *Nimster.......waz going on? hows that house project comming?.....and hows The Orange Crusher doing? Post a pic a of that thing bashing the bummper out of shape!!!
> *


not much here chilling LOL.the prodject is coming along have some minor set backs but she'll buff LOL here you go homie :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

:0


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Its a shame your fuckin up the back of that car ,,,,but what the hell like you say shell buff!!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 23 2006, 11:23 PM~4690801
> *Its a shame your fuckin up the back of that car ,,,,but what the hell like you say shell buff!!!!
> *


LOL thats your saying


----------



## House_50

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 23 2006, 10:00 PM~4690598
> *Cool stop by and I can show you your options
> *


Cool homie
Thanks


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 23 2006, 11:23 PM~4690801
> *Its a shame your fuckin up the back of that car ,,,,but what the hell like you say shell buff!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## highridah

dont let that car turn out like nenes lac


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 24 2006, 05:59 PM~4696297
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :0


----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT


----------



## ONE8SEVEN

ttt cleanest shit coming out today


----------



## ICECOLD63

It's not called the ORANGE CRUSHER for nothing !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flaco78

hey hollywood got any pics of the green 61 from the big "I". or which issue of lrm it was in


----------



## Guest




----------



## NIMSTER64

:cheesy: look at silver LOL


----------



## rag-4




----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 9 2006, 03:28 PM~5397628
> *:cheesy: look at silver LOL
> *


----------



## CP




----------



## flaco78

:0


----------



## SIXFIVE

Wazzup Bob! 
You did my 4 door 65 a few years ago...that was before paint & interior (it was black then). The juice is still flowin strong - get mad compliments on the clean install. Keep it up!


----------



## Mannie Fre$h

nice work


----------



## AllHustle NoLove

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## FantasyCustoms

Everyone should know the kind of work Bob does is top notch

There's allot of back ally shops out there

But Bob is one of the only people I can label a true professional shop 
:thumbsup:


----------



## 63ss

this looks familiar!!








one more of Bob's of creations!!!


----------



## rag-4




----------



## 41bowtie

WHATS UP BOB? HOW YOU DOING? :wave:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

:biggrin:


----------



## PIGEON

REAL NICE CARS


----------



## NIMSTER64

they are two of the best builders in chicago.thers only a few not many


----------



## $montana505$

WHATS UP BOB :thumbsup:


----------



## cloz grumpy

I WONDER HOW MY 2 PUMP SETUP GONNA LOOK LIKE NEXT WK hno:


----------



## cloz grumpy

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Oct 28 2006, 11:12 AM~6462247
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


I SEE IT IN FRONT OF HIS SHOP ITS BAD ASS


----------



## juandik

has it hoped yet?...jus tinterested in the numbers


----------



## rag-4

uffin:


----------



## 41bowtie

[/quote]
anybody got more pics of this ride? i saw it at the picnic on 83 and wstern and it is a bad mudda.


----------



## MissouriCityCruisers




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL !!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

MAN HERE WE GO AGAIN ...THEY CHANGED SOMTHING ON HERE, I WANNA PUT UP SOME PICS AND CANT DO IT :angry:


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88

Yeah bob your going to post your pics on Imageshack.com..Then copy and paste on here..


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Dec 31 2006, 09:01 PM~6873078
> *MAN HERE WE GO AGAIN ...THEY CHANGED SOMTHING ON HERE, I WANNA PUT UP SOME PICS AND CANT DO IT  :angry:
> *


Upload your pics to photobucket.com. Then copy and pater the IMG url and paste to the topic you wanna paste the pic to...


----------



## E

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Dec 31 2006, 09:48 PM~6873005
> *HAPPY NEW YEAR TO ALL !!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


you too bob


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

MAN THAT SOUNDS LIKE ALOT OF CRAP TO DO JUST TO POST A PIC,, IT WAS SO EASY BEFORE, WHY DID THEYE CHANGE IT? :angry:


----------



## showandgo

happy new year bob


----------



## ICECOLD63

:biggrin:


----------



## E

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 1 2007, 12:09 PM~6875241
> *MAN THAT SOUNDS LIKE ALOT OF CRAP TO DO JUST TO POST A PIC,, IT WAS SO EASY BEFORE, WHY DID THEYE CHANGE IT? :angry:
> *


to many people posting nudity pics, I guess the adminstration didn't like that so the got strick on posting things.


----------



## 41bowtie

whats up Bob?  

im gonna need some fittings pretty soon.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

I seen some work Hollywood Customs puts down they do a good job keep doing your thing guys and keep up the good work


----------



## PIGEON

WHAT THE........U HAVE A TOPIC BOB ANY WORK ON THE 9IN.......................................................PIGEONS COOPE


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

First I Lean wit it then I Rock wit it.... :biggrin: 

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=2030197957


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Jun 2 2007, 03:16 AM~8027485
> *whats up Bob?
> 
> im gonna need some fittings pretty soon.
> *


Not much goin on here ,same thing every day, just build them cars, but its cool cause I like it. Ya just stop by I got fittings commin out the ass :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by mosthated cc_@Jun 2 2007, 03:21 AM~8027493
> *I seen some work Hollywood Customs puts down they do a good job keep doing your thing guys and keep up the good work
> *


Thanks bro, greatly appriciated. or how ever you spell that :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Jun 2 2007, 03:52 AM~8027521
> *WHAT THE........U  HAVE A TOPIC BOB                            ANY WORK ON THE 9IN.......................................................PIGEONS COOPE
> *


The big ford is in the works


----------



## viejitos54

SHADOWS 53 CHEVY TRUCK


----------



## viejitos54




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> First I Lean wit it then I Rock wit it.... :biggrin:
> 
> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...eoid=2030197957
> [/quote
> I like that part best on that vid, It was pretty cool they used SABROSO on a rap called MY 64, since its a 63


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@Jun 2 2007, 08:35 PM~8030303
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMM DUDE THAT THING CAME OUT SWEET!!! NICE JOB!!!I LIKE THE SKERTS


----------



## viejitos54

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jun 2 2007, 08:46 PM~8030353
> *DAMM DUDE THAT THING CAME OUT SWEET!!! NICE JOB!!!I LIKE THE SKERTS
> *


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jun 2 2007, 09:27 PM~8030255
> *Not much goin on here ,same thing every day, just build them cars, but its cool cause I like it. Ya just stop by I got fittings commin out the ass :biggrin:
> *



Ill probably stop by on Monday


----------



## viejitos54

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Jun 2 2007, 10:36 PM~8030958
> *Ill probably stop by on Monday
> *


Q-vo 41 bowtie :wave:


----------



## viejitos54

Here's the pics Hollywood


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@Jun 3 2007, 09:40 AM~8032187
> *Q-vo 41 bowtie :wave:
> *



whats going on brother?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Jun 2 2007, 10:36 PM~8030958
> *Ill probably stop by on Monday
> *


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@Jun 3 2007, 08:47 AM~8032213
> *Here's the pics Hollywood
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GarciaJ100

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

*NICE WORK,HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS !!!!!!!!!!!!* :thumbsup:


----------



## cloz grumpy

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## 41bowtie

Hey Bob cograts on 1 of your creations making it on the cover of LRM


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Aug 29 2007, 09:14 AM~8667704
> *Hey Bob cograts on 1 of your creations making it on the cover of LRM
> *


x2


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 29 2007, 08:49 AM~8667866
> *x2
> *


x3


----------



## curbserver78

x4 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LAZY

CONGRATS BOB ON SABROSO MAKING THE LRM COVER! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## BONES_712

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Oct 28 2006, 09:23 PM~6465097
> *I SEE IT IN FRONT OF HIS SHOP ITS BAD ASS
> *


ME TOO :cheesy:


----------



## Los Neighbors

:biggrin:


----------



## OLDHAM

WHATS UP WOODY ?


----------



## cloz grumpy

:biggrin:


----------



## rag-4

:biggrin:


----------



## 1-sic-87

so whats tha next big thing comin out of hollywood ???i kno u got like a 58 rag or sum think nice ur doin


----------



## 1-sic-87

so whats tha next big thing comin out of hollywood ???i kno u got like a 58 rag or sum think nice ur doin


----------



## cloz grumpy

:0


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Aug 29 2007, 08:14 AM~8667704
> *Hey Bob cograts on 1 of your creations making it on the cover of LRM
> *


SORRY GUYS I DIDNT EVEN SEE ALL YOU GUYS THROWIN OUT THE CONGATS ON THE LRM THING. SOMTIMES I DONT GET ON HERE FOR A WHILE AND I MISS SHIT . BUT ANYWAY THANKS FOR THE PROPS, IT MEANS ALOT!!!  I HOPE WE CAN PUT ANOTHER ONE ON THE COVER FOR THE CHI SOON! :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 1-sic-87_@Jan 3 2008, 02:32 PM~9597205
> *so whats tha next big thing comin out of hollywood ???i kno u got like a 58 rag or sum think nice ur doin
> *


BY CUSTOMERS REQUEST IM NOT ALOUD TO SAY.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by OLDHAM_@Jan 3 2008, 11:44 AM~9596153
> *WHATS UP WOODY ?
> *


WHAT UP WITH YOU BRO? WHERE YOU BEEN ? HAVNT HEARD FROM YA IN A WHILE.


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

:0


----------



## CHI-63

WHAT'S UP BOB, WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO START ON MY 59


----------



## 1-sic-87

> _Originally posted by CHI-63_@Jan 7 2008, 08:15 AM~9629297
> *WHAT'S UP BOB, WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO START ON MY 59
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84

bob is one cool ass dude, i cant wait to see his next big project. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by CHI-63_@Jan 7 2008, 09:15 AM~9629297
> *WHAT'S UP BOB, WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO START ON MY 59
> *


I guess the cats outa the bag now


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Jan 7 2008, 01:20 PM~9630638
> *bob is one cool ass dude, i cant wait to see his next big project. :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Buddy :biggrin:


----------



## House_50

What's up Bob?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by House_50_@Jan 7 2008, 08:24 PM~9633949
> *What's up Bob?
> *


JUST ENJOYING THE GREAT WEATHER, HOWS EVERYTHING WITH YOU?


----------



## 61bckbmbr

what up Bob, check out the new LRM the 61 still servin fools after all these years. got somethin new for yall back home coming out this summer. holla.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Jan 7 2008, 08:41 PM~9634083
> *what up Bob, check out the new LRM the 61 still servin fools after all these years. got somethin new for yall back home coming out this summer. holla.
> *


Damm , new lrm out already? Ill have to check it out.


----------



## 41bowtie

Damn i see you gotta alot of work, gotta stop in and make my appointment.


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 7 2008, 07:23 PM~9633944
> *Thanks Buddy :biggrin:
> *


 uffin: uffin:


----------



## House_50

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 7 2008, 09:29 PM~9633980
> *JUST ENJOYING THE GREAT WEATHER, HOWS EVERYTHING WITH YOU?
> *


Good getting ready for the year


----------



## cloz grumpy




----------



## OLDHAM

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 7 2008, 07:22 PM~9633929
> *I guess the cats outa the bag now
> *


 :0


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 4 2008, 09:22 PM~9609765
> *SORRY GUYS I DIDNT EVEN SEE ALL YOU GUYS THROWIN OUT THE CONGATS ON THE LRM THING. SOMTIMES I DONT GET ON HERE FOR A WHILE AND I MISS SHIT . BUT ANYWAY THANKS FOR THE PROPS, IT MEANS ALOT!!!  I HOPE WE CAN PUT ANOTHER ONE ON THE COVER FOR THE CHI SOON!  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by CHI-63_@Jan 7 2008, 08:15 AM~9629297
> *WHAT'S UP BOB, WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO START ON MY 59
> *


 :0 damn you lolololol hey can i have the 63 :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 7 2008, 09:22 PM~9633929
> *I guess the cats outa the bag now
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by CHI-63_@Jan 7 2008, 10:15 AM~9629297
> *WHAT'S UP BOB, WHEN ARE YOU GOING TO START ON MY 59
> *


YOU GOT THE FEVER HOMIE :biggrin: SOME DAY I WILL BE A BIG BALLER HOMIE  GOD BLESS BRO BE SAFE.


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## HitemHard78

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PITBULL

:wave: :biggrin:


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 7 2008, 07:22 PM~9633929
> *I guess the cats outa the bag now
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## RIDDLER

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 7 2008, 07:22 PM~9633929
> *I guess the cats outa the bag now
> *


x4
:biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy

:biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

What, I guess Hollywood can't do any more nice set-ups now that I'm gone. :biggrin: I kow your gettin' old, hard to see good, but it's ok I can still give you some tips. Shouldn't have given up on the Old Style. :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: 



























































Just messin' with ya, Bob the builder.


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jan 11 2008, 01:04 PM~9668162
> *What, I guess Hollywood can't do any more nice set-ups now that I'm gone. :biggrin: I kow your gettin' old, hard to see good, but it's ok I can still give you some tips. Shouldn't have given up on the Old Style. :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Just messin' with ya, Bob the builder.
> *


:0 

:roflmao:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jan 11 2008, 01:04 PM~9668162
> *What, I guess Hollywood can't do any more nice set-ups now that I'm gone. :biggrin: I kow your gettin' old, hard to see good, but it's ok I can still give you some tips. Shouldn't have given up on the Old Style. :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Just messin' with ya, Bob the builder.
> *


Whats up there spanky? I had to edit this cause I thought of somthing funnyer.... Your kinda right, but Ill still be putting out the nice set ups but maybe just not as fast cause now that your not here, Ive got no one to hand me my tools and keep the floors clean, that means I got to do all that now too and cant spend as much time on the set ups. j/k :biggrin: you did a good job when you were here. And it not really that bad getting old, be sides having to put on glasses to see, and getting old just means 50 years of ideas piled up in my brain, and havnt used all of them yet :0 :biggrin:


----------



## E

keep up the good work bob


----------



## Los Neighbors




----------



## Sixty34me

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 13 2008, 09:49 AM~9681473
> *Whats up there spanky? I had to edit this cause I thought of somthing funnyer.... Your kinda right, but  Ill still be putting out the nice set ups but maybe just not as fast cause now that your not here, Ive got no one to hand me my tools and keep the floors clean, that means I got to do all that now too and cant spend as much time on the set ups.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                j/k    :biggrin:  you did a good job when you were here.  And it not really that bad getting old, be sides having to put on glasses to see, and getting old just means  50 years of ideas piled up in my brain, and havnt used all of them yet   :0  :biggrin:
> *


interesting


----------



## Los Neighbors

:biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

:biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

:biggrin:


----------



## HitemHard78

:biggrin: :wave:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Man.... is there an easy way to post pics on this shit, why they gotta make it hard on computer retarded people :angry:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 23 2008, 09:54 PM~9768014
> *Man.... is there an easy way to post pics on this shit, why they gotta make it hard on computer retarded people :angry:
> *


:rofl:


----------



## E

what up bob


----------



## E

what up bob


----------



## viejitos54

:wave:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 23 2008, 10:54 PM~9768014
> *Man.... is there an easy way to post pics on this shit, why they gotta make it hard on computer retarded people :angry:
> *


upload them here http://photobucket.com/ and once they are uploaded click on the img part and paste it here for example


----------



## rag-4

No luck.. Hollywood!


----------



## pfcc64

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 23 2008, 10:54 PM~9768014
> *Man.... is there an easy way to post pics on this shit, why they gotta make it hard on computer retarded people :angry:
> *


Here you go Bob! a video on how to upload using photobucket!

How to use photobucket

Use your photobucket images on forums

Not mine but hope you understand it!

Hope it helps! :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 25 2008, 02:46 PM~9782661
> *upload them here  http://photobucket.com/  and once they are uploaded click on the img part and paste it here for example
> 
> holloywoodjinfkjnkdkj [img] copy that and paste it on here
> [/b][/quote]
> Sweet, Thanks guys. That worked :cool:*


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

DAMN BOB..ONCE AGAIN ANOTHER BADASS SETUP :cheesy:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jan 27 2008, 04:40 PM~9796932
> *DAMN BOB..ONCE AGAIN ANOTHER BADASS SETUP :cheesy:
> *


Thanks Bro! Hows Tha Caddy comin?


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

SLOW BUT GOOD..MESSING WITH THIS TUNED PORT SHIT NOW..TAKES FOREVER :uh:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Sabroso at the World of Wheels in Chi-T







own this weekend


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## redline

nice ride homie! uffin:


----------



## BIG LAZY




----------



## 4~DA~LUV~OF~MONEY

*BAD ASS WORK!* :biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 27 2008, 04:49 PM~9796974
> *Sabroso at the World of Wheels in Chi-T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> own this weekend
> *


people were talking about it they all gave u props plus the build up video


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Jan 27 2008, 10:51 PM~9799633
> *people were talking about it they all gave u props plus the build up video
> *


iTS COOL TO HEAR THAT


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

This one was done for Tony... PURA FAMILA


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## 41bowtie

Car was looking real good Bob. :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 27 2008, 11:14 PM~9799864
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey bob thats real nice,what size rims im working on one too


----------



## pfcc64

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jan 28 2008, 11:06 PM~9807966
> *hey bob thats real nice,what size rims im working on  one  too
> *


Joe they are 20" rims.










What year truck are you working on?


----------



## KONTAGIOUS

Great job Bob, it was cool to see the Impala getting built from start to finish. I think that car was one of the top 3 of world of wheels. Can't wait to see what the next big project will be.


----------



## KONTAGIOUS

Also I think at world of wheels awards the Impala won a best paint, best engine, best in class(lowrider) and a best display. Also the car was voted top six of show by ISCA judges.


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by pfcc64_@Jan 29 2008, 11:19 AM~9812148
> *Joe they are 20" rims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What year truck are you working on?
> 
> *


its 51 or 2 it belongs to falu from pride and joy :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

congratss Bob and ED


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by KONTAGIOUS_@Jan 29 2008, 11:44 AM~9812323
> *Also I think at world of wheels awards the Impala won a best paint, best engine, best in class(lowrider) and a best display. Also the car was voted top six of show by ISCA judges.
> *


its about time that a lowrider get that cong :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jan 28 2008, 10:06 PM~9807966
> *hey bob thats real nice,what size rims im working on  one  too
> *


Yea those are 20s


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 27 2008, 10:19 PM~9799893
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice work bob!!!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 29 2008, 12:10 PM~9812535
> *congratss Bob and ED
> *


Thanks bro....You ready for another hop meeting?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## BIG LAZY

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 30 2008, 10:28 PM~9827395
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I always loved the setup on Artie's 64! Nice work Bob :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

TTT FOR BOB :biggrin:


----------



## HitemHard78

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ICECOLD63




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Feb 2 2008, 05:43 PM~9850524
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


This whole car is bad ass!!!


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Feb 2 2008, 07:47 PM~9850898
> *This whole car is bad ass!!!
> *


Thanx.........that means alot comming from Mr. Hollywood!!!!!!


----------



## westsidehydros

:biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Feb 2 2008, 10:45 PM~9851793
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


The HULK!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: Where is this car now? Is it still in New Mexico?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Feb 2 2008, 07:50 PM~9851207
> *Thanx.........that means alot comming from Mr. Hollywood!!!!!!
> *


Thanks bro....but Im serious, you did a great job on that car,,,ICE COLD MUTHA FUCKA


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Feb 2 2008, 11:49 PM~9852603
> *The HULK!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: Where is this car now?  Is it still in New Mexico?
> *


Ya its still there in New Mexico... He just dropped it of by Mondo at Hi-low to have some work done... Thanks for the pic Pete I dont have that one.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Pura familia 72 chevelle coming out soon


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

hey bob ...u have chrome fitings in stock?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Another Big Block Chevelle


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

475 H.P. Muti port Fuel Injected Big Block coming out in a 72 Chevelle this year


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Feb 3 2008, 05:37 PM~9856589
> *hey bob ...u have chrome fitings in stock?
> *


Yes I do.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## bigabdaddy

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Feb 3 2008, 06:44 PM~9856615
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Now that's a motor! Haven't lived up that way for a while but I see Hollywood is still in the game.


----------



## westsidehydros




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Feb 3 2008, 06:20 PM~9856760
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you got some great shots dude


----------



## westsidehydros

I have a bunch of pics from show, just don't know which ones Bob did. They all look like something he would have done, so if there not all his, or there yours...consider it a complement !


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Feb 2 2008, 08:45 PM~9851793
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *




dame :0 ......


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Feb 3 2008, 06:24 PM~9856785
> *I have a bunch of pics from show, just don't know which ones Bob did. They all look like something he would have done, so if there not all his, or there yourypic.com/294nos6.jpg[/img]s...consider it a complement !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


No dude those are mine ... I just like to see different pics of them....great job !!! Hows the 63 holdin up?


----------



## westsidehydros

what , you mean this one?



























well...is not so good...  

Should be out this summer, changin it up a bit.
:0

oh, and by the way, a "note to self" for you guys wrapin frames. Make sure you go all the way to the tip!!! Even if it means you have to modify front bumper brackets. Look at the pass. side frame horn, it tore right off !!! I plated right up to it, just like i'd seen in hundreds of pics in lrm and lil. If the frame woudn't have torn, I would have just needed front clip. Frame was powdercoated, so how do you fix that and have it still looks good? you don't.








frame off time again


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Feb 3 2008, 10:57 PM~9858148
> *what , you mean this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well...is not so good...
> 
> Should be out this summer,  changin it up a bit.
> :0
> *


DAYMN PETE..............what did you do?????????????????


----------



## westsidehydros

T boned a van last summer. fucker ran the light. another note to self: make sure your ride is insured, properly!!!! Insurance covered it all!!! coulda been ugly.


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Feb 3 2008, 11:06 PM~9858238
> *T boned a van last summer.  fucker ran the light. another note to self:  make sure your ride is insured, properly!!!!  Insurance covered it all!!!  coulda been ugly.
> *


Damn homie that sucks ass!!!! glad insurance gets to pay for the "change up".


----------



## RIDDLER




----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Feb 3 2008, 08:57 PM~9858148
> *what , you mean this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well...is not so good...
> 
> Should be out this summer,  changin it up a bit.
> :0
> 
> oh, and by the way,  a "note to self"  for you guys wrapin frames.  Make sure you go all the way to the tip!!!  Even if it means you have to modify front bumper brackets.  Look at the pass. side frame horn,  it tore right off !!!  I plated right up to it,  just like i'd seen in hundreds of pics in lrm and lil.  If the frame woudn't have torn, I would have just needed front clip. Frame was powdercoated, so how do you fix that and have it still looks good?  you don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frame off time again
> *



Thats was a pretty bad hit... good thing you were ok, and the insurance covered the ride.


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Feb 6 2008, 08:15 AM~9876414
> *Thats was a pretty bad hit... good thing you were ok, and the insurance covered the ride.
> *


x2


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 29 2008, 09:29 PM~9816909
> *Thanks bro....You ready for another hop meeting?
> *


I am going to try and make it out.right now it looks like a no but we will see homie.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Feb 6 2008, 09:15 AM~9876414
> *Thats was a pretty bad hit... good thing you were ok, and the insurance covered the ride.
> *


for real man.shit that was a bad one


----------



## cloz grumpy

:cheesy:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

We did this one a couple years ago for David from Pura Familia


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Heres a Ford 9 Inch almost ready for an X Frame Impala


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Feb 3 2008, 04:33 PM~9856580
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Bob that's a beautiful setup!
Andy


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Feb 7 2008, 09:28 PM~9890772
> *Bob that's a beautiful setup!
> Andy
> *


Thanks Andy...  I havnt heard from you in a while , hows things with you?


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Jan 18 2006, 09:41 PM~4654429
> *
> *



Bob, I've got to hand it to you, this is some exceptional work!
Andy


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156_@Feb 7 2008, 09:38 PM~9890881
> *Bob, I've got to hand it to you, this is some exceptional work!
> Andy
> *


Thanks again Andy... means alot commin from a Hydro King like your self  AND KEEP MAKING THOSE ADEX DUMPS THE WAY YOU ARE, I DEPEND ON THOSE THINGS. SO FAR IVE NOT HAD A BAD ONE YET!


----------



## LUNCH MEAT

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 27 2008, 05:49 PM~9796974
> *Sabroso at the World of Wheels in Chi-T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> own this weekend
> *


:yes: the craftmanship on this ride is sick, bob at hollywood gets :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by bigflint_@Feb 7 2008, 09:54 PM~9891100
> *:yes: the craftmanship on this ride is sick, bob at hollywood gets :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

This was a basic 3 pump set up


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

New project going on


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Frame is almost done


----------



## 61impala831

was orange 63 suppose to be a hopper?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## LUNCH MEAT

A bob, how much for a full frame wrap on an x-frame,the body is off the frame all ready,and how long would it take???? PM me back, when you get this,oh and another thing, i want my frame BUILT for SERIOUS hopping,hit me back,let me no! take it easy until then bro.....


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Feb 7 2008, 09:11 PM~9891322
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## LUNCH MEAT

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Feb 8 2008, 08:54 AM~9893669
> *:thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 61impala831_@Feb 7 2008, 10:11 PM~9891317
> *was orange 63 suppose to be a hopper?
> *


Ya it is a Hopper too, Just havnt hopped it yet. Soon I hope.


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Feb 8 2008, 01:57 PM~9895178
> *Ya it is a Hopper too,  Just havnt hopped it yet.  Soon I hope.
> *



f that ............keep that bitch just like it is ,hoppin is way over rated


----------



## ADEX/ANDY 626 7982156

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Feb 7 2008, 08:47 PM~9891013
> *Thanks again Andy... means alot commin from a Hydro King like your self  AND KEEP MAKING THOSE ADEX DUMPS THE WAY YOU ARE,  I DEPEND ON THOSE THINGS.  SO FAR IVE NOT HAD A BAD ONE YET!
> *



Bob thank you, but no Hydro King here just a hard working Italiano. I'll never stop making ADEX, and thank you for being a loyal customer!
Andy


----------



## 187_Regal

i need all of the your help.....i need all of you to get over there in the hydraulics forum and vote for my ass.....i need about five more votes to pull this off.....come on fellas and ladies i need your help......time is runnin out......


----------



## westsidehydros

sup BOB !!! Frame looks real nice !


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Feb 8 2008, 01:32 PM~9895882
> *f that ............keep that bitch just like it is ,hoppin is way over rated
> *


No way dude ..that car must be hopped, and im not worried about keeping it the way it is, it will hold up for a long time.


----------



## 61impala831

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Feb 8 2008, 07:17 PM~9899014
> *No way dude ..that car must be hopped, and im not worried about keeping it the way it is, it will hold up for a long time.
> *


thats what it was build for right.


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

uffin:


----------



## 41bowtie

wazz up Bob :wave:


----------



## E

sup bob


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Feb 8 2008, 10:17 PM~9899014
> *No way dude ..that car must be hopped, and im not worried about keeping it the way it is, it will hold up for a long time.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## E

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Feb 8 2008, 11:57 AM~9895178
> *Ya it is a Hopper too,  Just havnt hopped it yet.  Soon I hope.
> *


me too


----------



## E

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Feb 8 2008, 11:57 AM~9895178
> *Ya it is a Hopper too,  Just havnt hopped it yet.  Soon I hope.
> *


me too


----------



## Los Neighbors




----------



## cloz grumpy

> _Originally posted by E_@Feb 9 2008, 01:23 PM~9902497
> *me too
> *


 :0


----------



## El Carnicero

What up Bob. I'll stop by this weekend to drop of the bumper and the booty kit. Let me kow when that pump sale starts. I need two more. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by El Carnicero_@Feb 11 2008, 07:42 PM~9918825
> *What up Bob.  I'll stop by this weekend to drop of the bumper and the booty kit. Let  me kow when that pump sale starts. I need two more.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


how long are you in town for?


----------



## PIGEON

:tongue:


----------



## El Carnicero

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 11 2008, 08:08 PM~9919530
> *how long are you in town for?
> *


Im back homie. :biggrin: Things didn't work out. :angry:


----------



## monte88

ttt


----------



## cloz grumpy

:cheesy:


----------



## stillrollin




----------



## 63ss




----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by El Carnicero_@Feb 12 2008, 07:53 PM~9926894
> *Im back homie. :biggrin:  Things didn't work out.  :angry:
> *


LETS WORK ON THE RAG BRO.MY TIME IS FREE FOR YOU  LOS NEIGHBORS VIVEN


----------



## HustlerSpank

kool


----------



## cd blazin

I worked on a car that had a hollywood set up in it. The car was a candt brandywine 64 with a black canvas top. The chraftmanship was excellent. The car had 3 gold and chrome hilow pumps!! John Cena from wwe owned it!!


----------



## RIDDLER

:wave:


----------



## cloz grumpy

:cheesy:


----------



## El Carnicero

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 16 2008, 11:59 PM~9960919
> *LETS WORK ON THE RAG BRO.MY TIME IS FREE FOR YOU  LOS NEIGHBORS VIVEN
> *


Mine or yours. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy

TTT


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 63ss_@Feb 16 2008, 11:53 PM~9960879
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice job bro! I could use taht for a flyer


----------



## PIGEON




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by cd blazin_@Feb 17 2008, 07:06 PM~9965430
> *I worked on a car that had a hollywood set up in it. The car was a candt brandywine 64 with a black canvas top. The chraftmanship was excellent. The car had 3 gold and chrome hilow pumps!! John Cena from wwe owned it!!
> *


Thanks bro, I remember that car well, I did it back in 2000 or 01. Its one of the cars in the LRM SHOP TALK pic on my shop. I didnt know a WWE dude owned it.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by stillrollin_@Feb 12 2008, 10:15 PM~9928890
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats a cool ass pic dude


----------



## PIGEON

DATS A DANGEROUS 3 WHEEL :0


----------



## cloz grumpy

ttt


----------



## 63ss

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Feb 18 2008, 08:58 PM~9974075
> *Nice job bro!  I could use taht for a flyer
> *



Glad u liked it Bob!


----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT


----------



## stillrollin

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Feb 18 2008, 10:06 PM~9974172
> *Thats a cool ass pic dude
> *


  




ROLLERZ ONLY PRODUCTIONS :biggrin:


----------



## HitemHard78

:biggrin:


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by stillrollin_@Feb 28 2008, 10:16 AM~10049827
> *
> ROLLERZ ONLY PRODUCTIONS    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## E

ttt


----------



## RIDDLER

> _Originally posted by stillrollin_@Feb 28 2008, 10:16 AM~10049827
> *
> ROLLERZ ONLY PRODUCTIONS    :biggrin:
> *



:nicoderm:


----------



## Los Neighbors




----------



## Los Neighbors




----------



## Los Neighbors




----------



## Los Neighbors




----------



## Los Neighbors




----------



## Los Neighbors




----------



## Los Neighbors




----------



## Los Neighbors




----------



## Los Neighbors




----------



## Los Neighbors




----------



## Los Neighbors




----------



## HitemHard78

:biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

BOB! 
:biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Waz up guyz :wave:


----------



## trunkgotknock

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 5 2008, 07:37 PM~10098962
> *Waz up guyz :wave:
> *


 wats up bob man you doo some kick ass work hollywood customs runnig the chi


----------



## rag-4

:biggrin:


----------



## E

what up bob


----------



## 41bowtie




----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by El Carnicero_@Feb 17 2008, 11:18 PM~9967097
> *Mine or yours. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


yours bro.I am broke.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by trunkgotknock_@Mar 6 2008, 12:09 AM~10101260
> *wats up bob man you doo some kick ass work hollywood customs runnig the chi
> *


Thanks Brother :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by E_@Mar 6 2008, 09:19 AM~10103011
> *what up bob
> *


what up E? how you been?


----------



## NIMSTER64

hey homie how you doing bro? man I have been busy with the kids and all. as they get older they need more of my time.who would of thought


----------



## cloz grumpy




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 6 2008, 09:35 PM~10109033
> *hey homie how you doing bro? man I have been busy with the kids and all. as they get older they need more of my time.who would of thought
> *


Im doin good bro hows your self? I know kids are a lot of work . I kinda regret not having none , becauase now he or she would be about 29 years old with there own kids and it might have been cool to have grand kids.


----------



## REGULATOR




----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 6 2008, 10:55 PM~10109234
> *Im doin good bro hows your self?  I know kids are a lot of work . I kinda regret not having none , becauase now he or she would be about 29 years old with there own kids and it might have been cool to have grand kids.
> *


  you can have mine as grand kids :biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy

adopt me :cheesy:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 9 2008, 02:32 PM~10127271
> * you can have mine as grand kids :biggrin:
> *


Hold on now I said it MIGHT be cool to have grand kids. I thought about it and after a min. I thought that would make me look even older.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Mar 9 2008, 03:22 PM~10127463
> *adopt me  :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: I dont think I could afford to raise you. You be like Dad I need a 10 pump setup, Dad I need 20 batteries, Dad I need some Daytons. And then on top of that Id have to feed you. :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## showandgo

whats up bob?


----------



## E

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 6 2008, 09:32 PM~10109003
> *what up E? how you been?
> *


I've been good, getting ready for the summer


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 9 2008, 05:13 PM~10128330
> *:roflmao: I dont think I could afford to raise you.  You be like Dad I need a 10 pump setup, Dad I need 20 batteries, Dad I need some Daytons.  And then on top of that Id have to feed you. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## pfcc64

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 9 2008, 07:13 PM~10128330
> *:roflmao: I dont think I could afford to raise you.  You be like Dad I need a 10 pump setup, Dad I need 20 batteries, Dad I need some Daytons.  And then on top of that Id have to feed you. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: Don't forget clothing, money for the movies, etc. etc. etc.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 9 2008, 07:08 PM~10128298
> *Hold on now I said it MIGHT be cool to have grand kids.  I thought about it and after a min. I thought that would make me look even older.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 9 2008, 07:13 PM~10128330
> *:roflmao: I dont think I could afford to raise you.  You be like Dad I need a 10 pump setup, Dad I need 20 batteries, Dad I need some Daytons.  And then on top of that Id have to feed you. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## trunkgotknock

:biggrin: :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 9 2008, 05:13 PM~10128330
> *:roflmao: I dont think I could afford to raise you.  You be like Dad I need a 10 pump setup, Dad I need 20 batteries, Dad I need some Daytons.  And then on top of that Id have to feed you. :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 dad i think i got my girl friend pregnent lol :0 :0


----------



## GarciaJ100

> _Originally posted by E_@Mar 10 2008, 08:26 AM~10132245
> *I've been good, getting ready for the summer
> *


so does that mean you bringing your car out this year


----------



## GarciaJ100

whats good Bob???


----------



## ICECOLD63

:wave:


----------



## cloz grumpy

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 6 2008, 08:55 PM~10109234
> *Im doin good bro hows your self?  I know kids are a lot of work . I kinda regret not having none , becauase now he or she would be about 29 years old with there own kids and it might have been cool to have grand kids.
> *


Who are you kidding, you would probably have GREAT grand kids. :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sixty34me

all of a sudden this topic become hillarious!


----------



## cloz grumpy

ttt


----------



## solitoscarclub




----------



## E

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Mar 10 2008, 07:59 PM~10137103
> *so does that mean you bringing your car out this year
> *


 :yes:


----------



## E

new page


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by trunkgotknock_@Mar 10 2008, 07:42 PM~10136958
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> dad i think i got my girl friend pregnent lol  :0  :0
> *


 :0 :0 :0 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OLDHAM

BOB IS IT TRUE YOU DO NOT DRINK ON THE CLOCK ANYMORE ? :roflmao:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 12 2008, 02:10 PM~10152108
> *Who are you kidding, you would probably have GREAT grand kids. :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Come on now bro,... next youll be saying Im so old my first XMAS was the first XMAS, or when I was in school I didnt take history because there was none.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by OLDHAM_@Mar 13 2008, 01:16 PM~10159875
> *BOB IS IT TRUE YOU DO NOT DRINK ON THE CLOCK ANYMORE ?  :roflmao:
> *


I never did drink on the clock....I always started about 4 or 5 pm, which ya I guess I was still on the clock, but only for another hour or so, But thats when the ideas start flowin :biggrin: But ya I did stop for a while .


----------



## PIGEON

ANY PROGRESS ON THAT REAR


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Mar 13 2008, 09:07 PM~10163272
> *ANY PROGRESS ON THAT REAR
> *


Yes it should be done Monday


----------



## HitemHard78

:worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## rag-4

*~~~~CHICAGO ROLLERZ ONLY CAR CLUB~~~~

Would like to invite everyone to our 4th annual car club picnic, mark your calendars and save the date. Keep posted for more info.....

* WHEN >>>>SUNDAY AUGUST 31st
* LOCATION >>>>TBA
* TIME >>>>FROM SUNRISE TO SUNSET

~~~~~~FLYERS TO COME SOON~~~~~*


----------



## DIPN714

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## HitemHard78

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :worship:


----------



## rollnlo84olds

whats up bob


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by rollnlo84olds_@Mar 15 2008, 04:52 PM~10176227
> *whats up bob
> *


Waz up brother? :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63




----------



## Southside01

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## trespatines

i see bob still doing it


----------



## viejitos54

:wave:


----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT
:biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors




----------



## Los Neighbors




----------



## rag-4




----------



## cloz grumpy

ttt


----------



## RIDDLER

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Mar 24 2008, 05:18 PM~10244809
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Los Neighbors




----------



## House_50

TTT


----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT


----------



## HitemHard78

:wave:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

:wave:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Basic 2 pump setup


----------



## REYXTC

What does that run?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

9 inch ready for an X frame wish bone setup


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## cloz grumpy

:0


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64

even the basic setups look great. :biggrin:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 16 2008, 12:14 AM~10426966
> *even the basic setups look great. :biggrin:
> *



X10

hella clean

cant wait till i get my stuff done :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Apr 16 2008, 12:15 AM~10426976
> *X10
> 
> hella clean
> 
> cant wait till i get my stuff done  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cloz grumpy

ttt


----------



## NIMSTER64

like they say you get what you pay for and in some cases it is not that much more and you get a reputable set up.


----------



## 41bowtie

:thumbsup: :biggrin: :thumbsup: 

gear done by Bob


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Apr 16 2008, 12:26 AM~10427075
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> gear done by Bob
> *


 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Thanks guys, but If It wasnt for guys like you I woulnt be doing what I enjoy most out of life, Thanks again for the support!!!!


----------



## ICECOLD63

San Berdo!!!


----------



## cloz grumpy

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Apr 15 2008, 11:52 PM~10427273
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Berdo!!!
> *


thats one bad ass ride


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Apr 16 2008, 12:53 AM~10427286
> *thats one bad ass ride
> *


Thanx homie!!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Apr 15 2008, 11:52 PM~10427273
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Berdo!!!
> *


Thats sweet dude, That motha looks better than ever, Nice display too!! How did the photo shoot go?


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 16 2008, 12:49 AM~10427250
> *Thanks guys,  but If It wasnt for guys like you I woulnt be doing what I enjoy most out of life, Thanks again for the support!!!!
> *


thats very true.with out you guys it would not be posible.fortunate for me I have homies and all but I am saving up for a hollywood set up thats for sure.and come to think of it it is not that much more if not cheaper then everyone els now days.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Apr 16 2008, 12:52 AM~10427273
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Berdo!!!
> *


hey homie get your self some mild fog machine to make it look like ice cold for real.theres places that sell dry ice as well you can put some in the trunk and the interior but you need to know a few things about dry ice :biggrin: looking great bro congratts.


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 16 2008, 12:56 AM~10427306
> *Thats sweet dude, That motha looks better than ever, Nice display too!!  How did the photo shoot go?
> *


It went GREAT!!!!! I am still out here, I leave in the morning. :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Apr 16 2008, 01:00 AM~10427325
> *It went GREAT!!!!!  I am still out here,  I leave in the morning. :biggrin:
> *


be safe bro.take your time homie.God Bless.and I know you brought back a few trophies


----------



## cloz grumpy

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 15 2008, 11:59 PM~10427323
> *hey homie get your self some mild fog machine to make it look like ice cold for real.theres places that sell dry ice as well you can put some in the trunk and the interior but you need to know a few things about dry ice :biggrin: looking great bro congratts.
> *


that shit would be tight :cheesy:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 15 2008, 11:57 PM~10427310
> * I am saving up for a hollywood set up thats for sure.and come to think of it it is not that much more if not cheaper then everyone els now days.
> *


Ive been hearing that too latley, You think I should start chargeing more? :biggrin: ...J/K As long as I can pay my bills Im happy. Not looking to get rich, I gave up on that a years ago. As I get older Im finding out that its not about how much you make but are you happy with what you do. AMEN!!!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 15 2008, 11:59 PM~10427323
> *hey homie get your self some mild fog machine to make it look like ice cold for real.theres places that sell dry ice as well you can put some in the trunk and the interior but you need to know a few things about dry ice :biggrin: looking great bro congratts.
> *


Good Idea!!!!


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 15 2008, 11:49 PM~10427250
> *Thanks guys,  but If It wasnt for guys like you I woulnt be doing what I enjoy most out of life, Thanks again for the support!!!!
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS+Apr 15 2008, 11:49 PM~10427250-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks guys,  but If It wasnt for guys like you I woulnt be doing what I enjoy most out of life, Thanks again for the support!!!!
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by cloz | [email protected] 15 2008, 11:53 PM~10427286
> *thats one bad ass ride
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> x2
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 16 2008, 12:10 AM~10427393
> *Ive been hearing that too latley,  You think I should start chargeing more? :biggrin: ...J/K  As long as I can pay my bills Im happy. Not looking to get rich, I gave up on that a years ago.  As I get older Im finding out that its not about how much you make but are you happy with what you do.  AMEN!!!
> *


VERY VERY TRUE


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 16 2008, 01:10 AM~10427393
> *Ive been hearing that too latley,  You think I should start chargeing more? :biggrin: ...J/K  As long as I can pay my bills Im happy. Not looking to get rich, I gave up on that a years ago.  As I get older Im finding out that its not about how much you make but are you happy with what you do.  AMEN!!!
> *


thats true bro.naw man I have to get the 64 rag ready.LOl but thats feels like its never going to happen.


----------



## eloco mando

BOB HOW MUCH FOR A FULL G BODY FRAME WRAP 
FRAME ON CAR ?


----------



## eloco mando




----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 16 2008, 12:59 AM~10427323
> *hey homie get your self some mild fog machine to make it look like ice cold for real.theres places that sell dry ice as well you can put some in the trunk and the interior but you need to know a few things about dry ice :biggrin: looking great bro congratts.
> *


I like those ideas!!


----------



## E

ttt


----------



## HitemHard78

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Los Neighbors




----------



## Los Neighbors




----------



## Los Neighbors




----------



## E




----------



## RIDDLER

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## shrimpscampi

> _Originally posted by eloco mando_@Apr 16 2008, 02:10 PM~10431156
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## 5DEUCE

Amazing work :thumbsup:


----------



## E

> _Originally posted by 5DEUCE_@Apr 24 2008, 08:21 PM~10496867
> *Amazing work :thumbsup:
> *


x2


----------



## Los Neighbors




----------



## Los Neighbors




----------



## R.O.VILLE

CAN'T WAIT FOR TOMORROW MORNING


----------



## cloz grumpy




----------



## rag-4

:biggrin:


----------



## R.O.VILLE

:scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## R.O.VILLE




----------



## showandgo

hey bob is that a trike in the back ground. hey the lincoln looks great


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@May 10 2008, 05:41 PM~10624721
> *hey bob is that a trike in the back ground. hey the lincoln looks great
> *


Ya it is . Good eye my brother, Its a Chopper trike im working on.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## Scrilla

That TC Is Mad Sweet... Nice And Clean... Good Job! :thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Scrilla_@May 10 2008, 10:35 PM~10626180
> *That TC Is Mad Sweet... Nice And Clean... Good Job!  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS ...IT DID COME OUT CLEAN FOR A BASIC SETUP...THIS ONE WAS THE OWNERS IDEA


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

HERES ANOTHER BASIC 3 PUMP


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$

tight work!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

UPDATE ON THE 63 RAG


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@May 10 2008, 10:48 PM~10626236
> *tight work!
> *


THANKS BRO!!!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

HERES AN OLD ONE OF THE HULK


----------



## BLVD Kreeper




----------



## cloz grumpy

:thumbsup:


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 10 2008, 11:24 PM~10626128
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE!!!!!


----------



## lboogie




----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 10 2008, 08:43 PM~10625925
> *Ya it is .  Good eye my brother,  Its a Chopper trike im working on.
> *


damn i want one with a chopper front that looks cool, i hate you :biggrin:


----------



## mosca

> _Originally posted by R.O.VILLE_@May 10 2008, 12:48 PM~10623691
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Los Neighbors




----------



## cloz grumpy




----------



## trespatines

> _Originally posted by R.O.VILLE_@May 10 2008, 12:48 PM~10623691
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



hello old bob haw is everything?


----------



## Toro

Hollywood Kustoms in Chicago just got a box of Issue No. 2 in........

stop by and pick up your copies.....


----------



## R.O.VILLE




----------



## El Carnicero




----------



## ICECOLD63




----------



## BlueBerry

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 15 2008, 11:10 PM~10427393
> *Ive been hearing that too latley,  You think I should start chargeing more? :biggrin: ...J/K  As long as I can pay my bills Im happy. Not looking to get rich, I gave up on that a years ago.  As I get older Im finding out that its not about how much you make but are you happy with what you do.  AMEN!!!
> *




Some good words there ........... I always find myself wishing I would have charged more for what i do or did but,, Its not about the money - I only want or need enough for me to keep my head above water ............ I enjoy the experience & i always try to find out what I need improved upon for the next vehicle.............


I tried to get into a shop & all that but,,, I live in a shit ass economy with a population of 100k & no large surrounding cities to provide any business..... A waste of Alot of money but I gained experience & learned from it 



How long have you been working with vehicles ??? Your known for lowriders but,, I see more than that in your advertising on your building & the Rods parked in the driveway there.............. 


How much of your business is actually from lowriders ???

& how much square space are you working with in order to do complete frames offs & that effeciently ...............??????????


----------



## BIG LAZY




----------



## luxuriousloc's




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Jun 10 2008, 03:58 AM~10836423
> *Some good words there ........... I always find myself wishing I would have charged more for what i do or did but,, Its not about the money - I only want or need enough for me to keep my head above water ............ I enjoy the experience & i always try to find out what I need improved upon for the next vehicle.............
> I tried to get into a shop & all that but,,, I live in a shit ass economy with a  population of 100k & no large surrounding cities to provide any business..... A waste of Alot of money but I gained experience & learned from it
> How long have you been working with vehicles ??? Your known for lowriders but,, I see more than that in your advertising on your building & the Rods parked in the driveway there..............
> How much of your business is actually from lowriders ???
> 
> & how much square space are you working with in order to do complete frames offs & that effeciently ...............??????????
> *


Thanks for your interest bro! Your right getting the experience is great. It takes alot of time and you never stop learning. 
I started working on custom cars (hot rods) in 1971 , I was 12 years old, helping my dads buddys with there hot rods, mostley just handing them tools and parts, after a while they let me take off parts and put parts on and doing body work and paint. And I started learning more. I also started practicing pinstripping and lettering about the same time. by the time I was 15 I was starting to make some money customizing cars, pretty minor stuff back then. But I stuck with it and Im blessed to be able to make a living at it now. Im still in the same shop as I was then, actually Ive been there since 1969. 
The part of the shop I work in is very small, 2 cars , 3 totle with 1 under the lift at night. and its not done effeciently, Its a pain in the ass but its all I can afford , and working in the same place for so long Ive learned to manage. I NEED A BIGGER SHOP !!!! :angry: 
Ive only started doing lowriders since 1990 or somthing , but today most of my biz is lowriders.


----------



## betosbomb

I SEEN YOUR WORK FROM UP CLOSE AND IT SURE IS CLEAN WORK YOU DO, KEEP IT UP HOMIE :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG LAZY

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jun 10 2008, 10:44 PM~10842516
> *Thanks for your interest bro!  Your right getting the experience is great.  It takes alot of time and you never stop learning.
> I started working on custom cars (hot rods) in 1971 , I was 12 years old, helping my dads buddys with there hot rods, mostley just handing them tools and parts, after a while they let me take off parts and put parts on and doing body work and paint.  And I started learning more. I also started practicing pinstripping and lettering about the same time.  by the time I was 15 I was starting to make some money customizing cars,  pretty minor stuff back then.  But I stuck with it and Im blessed to be able  to make a living at it now.  Im still in the same shop as I was then, actually Ive been there since 1969.
> The part of the shop I work in is very small, 2 cars , 3 totle with 1 under the lift at night.  and its not done effeciently, Its a pain in the ass but its all I can afford , and working in the same place for so long Ive learned to manage.  I NEED A BIGGER SHOP !!!! :angry:
> Ive only started doing lowriders since 1990 or somthing , but today most of my biz is lowriders.
> *


and you do some clean work Bob


----------



## texican

TTT HOLLYWOOD CUSTOMS!!! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

THANKS ALOT GUYS


----------



## soloco

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jun 10 2008, 08:44 PM~10842516
> *Thanks for your interest bro!  Your right getting the experience is great.  It takes alot of time and you never stop learning.
> I started working on custom cars (hot rods) in 1971 , I was 12 years old, helping my dads buddys with there hot rods, mostley just handing them tools and parts, after a while they let me take off parts and put parts on and doing body work and paint.  And I started learning more. I also started practicing pinstripping and lettering about the same time.  by the time I was 15 I was starting to make some money customizing cars,  pretty minor stuff back then.  But I stuck with it and Im blessed to be able  to make a living at it now.  Im still in the same shop as I was then, actually Ive been there since 1969.
> The part of the shop I work in is very small, 2 cars , 3 totle with 1 under the lift at night.  and its not done effeciently, Its a pain in the ass but its all I can afford , and working in the same place for so long Ive learned to manage.  I NEED A BIGGER SHOP !!!! :angry:
> Ive only started doing lowriders since 1990 or somthing , but today most of my biz is lowriders.
> *


Dammm another old dude doin this shit. Thats cool you do nice work. I know from experience workin out of a small shop it's hard to make a living. I've been doin this for 11 years outta my small shop frames can be a pain and bottle neck the whole shop. It makes it hard to get the quick jobs done that you can make a little doe on but you gotta do it.


----------



## BIG LAZY

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Jun 11 2008, 01:24 PM~10846313
> *Dammm another old dude doin this shit. Thats cool you do nice work. I know from experience workin out of a small shop it's hard to make a living. I've been doin this for 11 years outta my small shop frames can be a pain and bottle neck the whole shop. It makes it hard to get the quick jobs done that you can make a little doe on but you gotta do it.
> *


is this Scott?


----------



## soloco

> _Originally posted by BIG LAZY_@Jun 11 2008, 11:25 AM~10846324
> *is this Scott?
> *


Yep is this JOE? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LAZY

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Jun 11 2008, 01:30 PM~10846367
> *Yep is this JOE? :biggrin:
> *


yep, whats up bro?! How the family and shop going?


----------



## soloco

> _Originally posted by BIG LAZY_@Jun 11 2008, 11:32 AM~10846378
> *yep, whats up bro?! How the family and shop going?
> *


Doin good real busy :biggrin: how about you


----------



## BIG LAZY

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Jun 11 2008, 01:38 PM~10846441
> *Doin good real busy :biggrin: how about yuo
> *


staying busy with the family and starting my new project. I might be taking a ride out your way in August, ill let you know so I can stop by the shop


----------



## soloco

> _Originally posted by BIG LAZY_@Jun 11 2008, 11:41 AM~10846467
> *staying busy with the family and starting my new project. I might be taking a ride out your way in August, ill let you know so I can stop by the shop
> *


     Let me know :biggrin:


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jun 10 2008, 09:44 PM~10842516
> *Thanks for your interest bro!  Your right getting the experience is great.  It takes alot of time and you never stop learning.
> I started working on custom cars (hot rods) in 1971 , I was 12 years old, helping my dads buddys with there hot rods, mostley just handing them tools and parts, after a while they let me take off parts and put parts on and doing body work and paint.  And I started learning more. I also started practicing pinstripping and lettering about the same time.  by the time I was 15 I was starting to make some money customizing cars,  pretty minor stuff back then.  But I stuck with it and Im blessed to be able  to make a living at it now.  Im still in the same shop as I was then, actually Ive been there since 1969.
> The part of the shop I work in is very small, 2 cars , 3 totle with 1 under the lift at night.  and its not done effeciently, Its a pain in the ass but its all I can afford , and working in the same place for so long Ive learned to manage.  I NEED A BIGGER SHOP !!!! :angry:
> Ive only started doing lowriders since 1990 or somthing , but today most of my biz is lowriders.
> *


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by soloco_@Jun 11 2008, 12:24 PM~10846313
> *Dammm another old dude doin this shit. Thats cool you do nice work. I know from experience workin out of a small shop it's hard to make a living. I've been doin this for 11 years outta my small shop frames can be a pain and bottle neck the whole shop. It makes it hard to get the quick jobs done that you can make a little doe on but you gotta do it.
> *


You hit the nail on the bro, its hard to get those little jobs in.


----------



## BLVD Kreeper




----------



## BlueBerry

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jun 10 2008, 08:44 PM~10842516
> *The part of the shop I work in is very small, 2 cars , 3 totle with 1 under the lift at night.  and its not done effeciently, Its a pain in the ass but its all I can afford , and working in the same place for so long Ive learned to manage.  I NEED A BIGGER SHOP !!!! :angry:
> Ive only started doing lowriders since 1990 or somthing , but today most of my biz is lowriders.
> *





Damn ,,,, Thats not alot of room AT ALL ............... My old shop was 1800 sq ft & I needed a little bit more with a retail area............... Without it - i was just fine.........


Its good that your near major metro areas - Im way up here in the Northern Sticks of Wisconsin -- not much for economy / no one is really thinking of building anything -- There is alot of "Bolt On" type of people up here........... 



None the less ,,,, The work your producing is top notch................. Im trying to get on that level


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Jun 11 2008, 09:21 PM~10850725
> *Damn ,,,, Thats not alot of room AT ALL ............... My old shop was 1800 sq ft & I needed a little bit more with a retail area............... Without it - i was just fine.........
> Its good that your near major metro areas - Im way up here in the Northern Sticks of Wisconsin -- not much for economy / no one is really thinking of building anything -- There is alot of "Bolt On" type of people up here...........
> 
> 
> 
> None the less ,,,, The work your producing is top notch................. Im trying to get on that level
> *


THANKS ALOT BROTHA!!!!!!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## rag-4

:biggrin:


----------



## 41bowtie

how you doing Bob? 
:wave:


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jun 19 2008, 11:45 PM~10910704
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cloz grumpy




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

DID THIS ONE A FEW YEARS AGO BUT LP MOTOR SPORTS IN CHICAGO JUST DRESSED IT UP WITH SOME SOUNDS AND CU







STOM PANELS


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## Scrilla

Mad Props... :thumbsup:


----------



## cloz grumpy

ttt


----------



## R.O.VILLE

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jun 19 2008, 09:45 PM~10910704
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *










*   HEY!!* :twak: :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LAZY

They both are real nice setups


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass

:thumbsup:


----------



## PABLOC13

Looking Good Bob

nice trik in the background :cheesy:


----------



## Ecalderon

Nice setup ......


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by R.O.VILLE_@Jun 23 2008, 08:36 PM~10936129
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEY!! :twak:  :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


Ya but you had yours done first :biggrin: Plus theres not a hole lot of cool ways to do a basic 3 pump that looks clean, But they are different and you said your adding more later


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by PABLOC13_@Jun 24 2008, 08:00 AM~10938905
> *Looking Good Bob
> 
> nice trik in the background    :cheesy:
> *


Thanks bro.  Ya I started working on that trik years ago and thats as far as I got, was hoping to cruise some picinics with it. No time for me shit. :angry:


----------



## Southside01

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jun 24 2008, 08:51 PM~10943984
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Hows things Joe? Wagon is looking good


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BIG LAZY_@Jun 24 2008, 07:54 AM~10938883
> *They both are real nice setups
> *


Thanks everyone


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 15 2008, 09:26 PM~10426390
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basic 2 pump setup
> *


----------



## PABLOC13

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jun 24 2008, 08:50 PM~10943967
> *Thanks bro.   Ya I started working on that trik years ago and thats as far as I got,  was hoping to cruise some picinics with it.  No time for me shit. :angry:
> *


I know ALL 2 well about that...little by little maybe...

like budget a couple of hours here & there

maybe knock of a couple of off days here & there in the off season

cuz I think TRICK'$ r some of the Coolest bike's outhere

& "SOMETIMES" U just have 2 do "SOMETHING" 4 Ur$elf


----------



## R.O.VILLE

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jun 24 2008, 07:46 PM~10943932
> *Ya but you had yours done first :biggrin: Plus theres not a hole lot of cool ways to do a basic 3 pump that looks clean,  But they are different and you said your adding more later
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

HERES SOME HOT ROD STUFF


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

THATS SUCKS, I TRYED TO POST A BUNCH OF PICS AT ONCE AND ONLY THE FISRT AND LAST CAME OUT


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

WAZ UP CP , HOW YA DOIN?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## trespatines




----------



## HitemHard78

:biggrin: NICE WORK BOB


----------



## ~~RED~~

:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## espinoza surfaces




----------



## cloz grumpy




----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS+Jun 25 2008, 09:32 PM~10952367-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jun 25 2008, 09:39 PM~10952425
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup: 

whats up bob :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT


----------



## Hooked 2 Glass




----------



## pfcc64

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jun 25 2008, 10:31 PM~10952360
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That looks clean! :biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy

:cheesy:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## REYXTC

Did the customer not want extended A-arms?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by REYXTC_@Jul 20 2008, 03:12 PM~11133159
> *Did the customer not want extended A-arms?
> *


He going to do them later along with some other things. :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Heres a little thing I came up with for the cars being transported, just lift the car and slip them on your cylinder shaft and let the car down, just in case you would have any kind of hose , dump , or check valve fail. Its better then opening the door on the trailer and finding your car 3 wheeling up the side of the trailer, or finding the back all the way down and tie downs loose and beatin the shit out of the bottom of your car. You can even chrome them and use the at the show in case you hade the problem on the way there.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

This is Air Ride on Johns 65 from EL BARRIO CHICAGO,


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## SPIRIT 62

NICE WORK :thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by SPIRIT 62_@Jul 20 2008, 03:48 PM~11133335
> *NICE WORK :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Bro!!!


----------



## showandgo

any of those drop tops for sale :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 20 2008, 03:52 PM~11133358
> *any of those drop tops for sale :biggrin:
> *


Not that I know of.


----------



## showandgo

good because i didnt want to buy one anyway :0 :biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Feb 18 2008, 09:04 PM~9974148
> *Thanks bro,  I remember that car well, I did it back in 2000 or 01. Its one of the cars in the LRM SHOP TALK  pic on my shop.  I didnt know a WWE dude owned it.
> *


Yup john Cena bought it in 2003 right after he blew up in the wwe. He is originaly from my area( around boston) we hooked up through mutual friends because he knew nothing about hydros and was informed to always ride with the car locked up :roflmao: . all i did was move the quick disconnect from the trunk and gave him some hydro info, but any ways your work was really top notch. Do you remember there being a really dangerous flame thrower set up on it? I had to rip all that shit out because it was a time bomb.


----------



## HitemHard78

:0 :0


----------



## HND_Loco

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jul 21 2008, 07:05 AM~11133122
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hollywood,

Quick question what size wires are those on the rear?


----------



## R.O.VILLE

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jul 20 2008, 01:57 PM~11133087
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jul 20 2008, 03:49 PM~11133341
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


any setup pics on this one


----------



## RIDDLER




----------



## Biz-MN

STAYING BUSY HOLLYWOOD.


----------



## BIG LAZY




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by HND_Loco_@Jul 21 2008, 12:50 AM~11136991
> *Hollywood,
> 
> Quick question what size wires are those on the rear?
> *


13x7 reverse, ya gotta do some cuting and grinding on the skirts and inner fender so they work


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by luxuriousloc's_@Jul 22 2008, 09:00 PM~11154216
> *any setup pics on this one
> *


Ya I posted them up right before the pic of the car, Its air ride and painted to match the trunk, kinda hard to see


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Jul 23 2008, 01:42 AM~11156357
> *STAYING BUSY HOLLYWOOD.
> *


What up BIZ, seems like Im always busy. Bout ready for yours , got some more ideas :biggrin:


----------



## brett

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jun 22 2008, 11:08 PM~10929293
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn I gotta get my fleet to lay like that :0 , those r 13s? you do nice work :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01

hey Bob we put the wagon on the stick but we didnt have enough numbers on the stick so PINKY SAID ITS BETWEEN 79 TO 83.
THE STICK WAS ONLY TO 72. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
SO GET TO WORK AND GET READY SUMMER ITS ALMOST OVER,LETS HAVE SOME FUN :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01




----------



## showandgo

car was working great joe, and for an old fart you sure drink beer fast


----------



## JasonJ

Bob, i know you did alot of set ups with the Eliminator pumps, i dont think you can get them anymore can you??? If you cant, and you know anyone looking i have some im gonna let go i think...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=422059


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 27 2008, 08:47 PM~11192424
> *car was working great joe, and for an old fart you sure drink beer fast
> *


whenever you ready for another 6pk,but this time got to be cold :biggrin: :biggrin:  
it was nice hanging out cant wait for next time :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

if we are gonna do that, we have to do it earlier in the day because i was fucked up after that, good times though, and good hanging out homie


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jul 27 2008, 08:30 PM~11192270
> *
> 
> hey Bob we put the wagon on the stick but we didnt have enough numbers on the stick so PINKY SAID  ITS BETWEEN 79 TO 83.
> THE STICK WAS ONLY TO 72. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> SO GET TO WORK AND GET READY SUMMER ITS ALMOST OVER,LETS HAVE SOME FUN :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Looks good Joe,  I said 80 or so so I was close. I wish I had time to build somthing but Im to busy, I dont even have time to work on my daily driver, I havnt even washed it in over a year. Dont tear it up yet, Ill be back out with somthing one day :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Jul 27 2008, 08:52 PM~11192477
> *Bob, i know you did alot of set ups with the Eliminator pumps, i dont think you can get them anymore can you??? If you cant, and you know anyone looking i have some im gonna let go i think...
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=422059
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ill ask around for ya.


----------



## 4pumpedTLon20s

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jul 20 2008, 02:26 PM~11133227
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a little thing I came up with for the cars being transported, just lift the car and slip them on your cylinder shaft and let the car down,  just in case you would have any kind of hose , dump , or check valve fail.  Its better then opening the door on the trailer and finding your car 3 wheeling up the side of the trailer, or finding the back all the way down and tie downs loose and beatin the shit out of the bottom of your car.  You can even chrome them and use the at the show in case you hade the problem on the way there.
> *


how much these run


----------



## Lolohopper

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 27 2008, 10:49 PM~9796974
> *Sabroso at the World of Wheels in Chi-T
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> own this weekend
> *



Any more buildup pix of this beauty ??????

I love this car


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

Amazing Work  Keep this up for the Midwest and keep doing what your doing


----------



## PITBULL

:wave:


----------



## PABLOC13

:wave:


----------



## BIG LAZY

TTT FOR BOB


----------



## rag-4

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 4pumpedTLon20s_@Jul 30 2008, 12:22 AM~11212873
> *how much these run
> *


Right now with the time it takes to make them , they would be about 150.00 for the pair, But Im trying to see how to make them faster to bring down the cost a little.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Lolohopper_@Jul 30 2008, 04:14 AM~11213334
> *Any more buildup pix of this beauty ??????
> 
> I love this car
> *


I have a video I made of the build up with music and text but I dont know how to put it on here and it might be to long. I just started A my space thing and the vid is on there. Try www.myspace.com/hollywoodkustomschicago


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Flash_LuxuriouS_@Jul 30 2008, 05:22 AM~11213410
> *Amazing Work    Keep this up for the Midwest and keep doing what your doing
> *


Thanks brother!!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jul 30 2008, 05:25 AM~11213413
> *:wave:
> *


Waz up buddy? Havnt talked in a while. I need to get down there and hang for a while. :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by PABLOC13_@Jul 30 2008, 05:33 AM~11213423
> *:wave:
> *


waz up PAB?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BIG LAZY_@Jul 30 2008, 09:17 AM~11214178
> *TTT FOR BOB
> *


Thanks bro!!!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Jul 30 2008, 10:15 AM~11214528
> *:biggrin:
> *


How ya doin Ric ? Whats the word on your car? You still working on it?


----------



## luxuriousloc's

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jul 23 2008, 08:27 PM~11163273
> *Ya I posted them up right before the pic of the car, Its air ride and painted to match the trunk, kinda hard to see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  still trying to figure out how im going to do my setup in my vert


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jul 30 2008, 08:54 PM~11220120
> *How ya doin Ric ? Whats the word on your car? You still working on it?
> *



Just been working late at the office...
The car is there...


----------



## cloz grumpy




----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jul 30 2008, 07:54 PM~11220120
> *How ya doin Ric ? Whats the word on your car? You still working on it?
> *


whats up bob


----------



## PABLOC13

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jul 30 2008, 08:47 PM~11220059
> *waz up PAB?
> *


Losing weight kinda easy in this HUMIDITY... :uh: ... :cheesy: 

Hope alls well 

am going 2 stop by 4 an Impalas Mag issue ...


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jul 30 2008, 09:44 PM~11220032
> *Thanks brother!!
> *


Very welcome...well deserved :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LAZY

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jul 30 2008, 09:52 PM~11220100
> *Thanks bro!!!
> *


NO PROBLEM BRO! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## Scrilla

Happy BDay Bob...:biggrin:





Have A Good One! :yes:


----------



## rag-4

Happy birfday Bob.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG LAZY

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BOB


----------



## devious syn

happy birthday bob


----------



## Gotti

Happy Birthday Bobo'


----------



## Los Neighbors

Happy Birthday BOB! :biggrin: 

thanks for hooking it up on wednesday i appreciate it


----------



## PABLOC13

Felize Cumpleanos ... Sr.HollyWood :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64

Happy B-day Bro.have a safe and blessed day.


----------



## ~*~DIAMOND GIRL~*~

MAN BOB IT'S UR B- DAY TIME 2 CELEBRATE BUST OUT THE CRYSTAL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
HOPE U HAVE A GOOD 1 ENJOY!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Thanks alot yall, means alot. :biggrin: :biggrin: being 29 isnt as bad as they said it would be :biggrin:


----------



## E

Happy B-Day bob


----------



## bloodline

TTT!!!!!


----------



## juandik

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Aug 1 2008, 11:31 PM~11238604
> *Thanks alot yall, means alot. :biggrin:  :biggrin: being 29 isnt as bad as they said it would be :biggrin:
> *


Yeah it gets better every time don't it Bob .... :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by juandik_@Aug 3 2008, 01:53 PM~11247457
> *Yeah it gets better every time don't it Bob .... :biggrin:
> *


Ya your right , I think this is 4 years in a row Ive been 29 :biggrin:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Happy belated b-day.....how ya been


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Aug 5 2008, 08:20 PM~11269417
> *Ya your right , I think this is 4 years in a row Ive been 49 :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## PABLOC13

Saturday Sept 6th @ 10am 

Mexican Independence Day Parade ... 198th Anniversary

were meeting @ the Dominic's parking lot Roosevelt & Canal """ @ 10am SHARP !!! """
then cruising 2 parade @ Roosevelt & Columbus Dr

Bring Ur Car,Motorcycle,Bikes,Kids, & walk the parade with Ur Club,Shop banner that's ok

Ur motor vehicle """ MUST """ have current plates,city sticker,registration & VALID CAR INSURANCE 

cuz CPD will NOT let Ur car ( etc ) in the parade...Bicycles DO NOT need all this stuff ( para los chistosos)

Let Me know ASAP who's in

& After WE can go CRUIZIN DownTown Chicago cuz were already right there

& We've got things already worked out with CPD about the parade 

p.s. REMEMBER this is the ONLY parade that WE have in DOWNTOWN CHICAGO
sooo let show them how Big & Strong " OUR " Raza-Culture is!!!

...Get @ Me & Gracias 4 Ur support ... Pablo


----------



## cloz grumpy




----------



## PABLOC13

Q-Vo BOB

it was cool talking with U yesterday.

ThanX 4 the IMPALA Magazines

wish U all the best :cheesy:


----------



## PABLOC13

Saturday Sept 6th @ 10am 

Mexican Independence Day Parade ... 198th Anniversary

were meeting @ the Dominic's parking lot Roosevelt & Canal """ @ 10am SHARP !!! """
then cruising 2 parade @ Roosevelt & Columbus Dr

Bring Ur Car,Motorcycle,Bikes,Kids, & walk the parade with Ur Club,Shop banner that's ok

Ur motor vehicle """ MUST """ have current plates,city sticker,registration & VALID CAR INSURANCE 

cuz CPD will NOT let Ur car ( etc ) in the parade...Bicycles DO NOT need all this stuff ( para los chistosos)

Let Me know ASAP who's in

& After WE can go CRUIZIN DownTown Chicago cuz were already right there

& We've got things already worked out with CPD about the parade 

p.s. REMEMBER this is the ONLY parade that WE have in DOWNTOWN CHICAGO
sooo let show them how Big & Strong " OUR " Raza-Culture is!!!

...Get @ Me & Gracias 4 Ur support ... Pablo


----------



## Southside01




----------



## Southside01

this was at the shop just couple of links higher. :biggrin: :biggrin: 



see the back tires :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Aug 15 2008, 10:23 AM~11351229
> *
> 
> this was at the shop just couple of links higher. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> see the back tires  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SouthSideCustoms




----------



## E

:thumbsup:


----------



## R.O.VILLE

...HOLLYWOOD TTFT...


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Aug 15 2008, 10:23 AM~11351229
> *
> 
> this was at the shop just couple of links higher. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> see the back tires  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thats more like it!!! It hits better like that, and hits the back harder


----------



## PABLOC13

Congrats 2 Rollerz Only 4 being Club of the Year ... AGAIN!!! 

pg 22 in LRM :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PABLOC13

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Aug 15 2008, 10:23 AM~11351229
> *
> 
> this was at the shop just couple of links higher. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> see the back tires  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



That WAGON iz KICK A$$$ ... Congrat'$ Joe ( SouthSide Cruisers - Designs Unlimited) :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ICECOLD63

Give me a call Bob when you get the new IMPALAS magazine!!


----------



## Southside01




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Aug 20 2008, 08:28 PM~11397470
> *Give me a call Bob when you get the new IMPALAS magazine!!
> *


I talked to mark yesterday and he said next week some time, Ill call you when its here. also seen a pic of ICE COLD in lowrider this month


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Aug 21 2008, 09:47 PM~11407065
> *I talked to mark yesterday and he said next week some time, Ill call you when its here. also seen a pic of ICE COLD in lowrider this month
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PABLOC13

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Aug 20 2008, 08:28 PM~11397470
> *Give me a call Bob when you get the new IMPALAS magazine!!
> *


2x's :cheesy:


----------



## cloz grumpy




----------



## cloz grumpy

ttt


----------



## cloz grumpy

ttt


----------



## PIGEON

HOLLYHOODZ BOB :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Aug 28 2008, 11:44 PM~11468224
> *HOLLYHOODZ BOB :biggrin:
> *


Waz up bro? got that rear end ready yet?


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Aug 29 2008, 07:40 PM~11475141
> *Waz up bro? got that rear end ready yet?
> *


HAVENT GOT THE DUST COVERS YET


----------



## PIGEON

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

good seeing you in chicago homie, hope you can make it to the picnic in detroit next sunday


----------



## Chicago-n

ttt


----------



## mr.fisheye

hey Bob...just had to come by and show you and your work some love man...u make some of the cleanest set uos around...quality work...

i work for Rob Vanderslice and we repainted the hulk for the current owner.... and that undercarriage is clean man..the whole car bro....keep kickin ass!!! big props from NM :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HitemHard78

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Southside01




----------



## devious syn

*HEY GUYS MY BROTHER IS LOOKING FOR SOME RIDES FOR A REGGAETON VIDEO SET FOR SEPTEMBER 20, 2008 AT IMAGES NIGHT CLUB IN CHICAGO ON LINCOLN AVENUE. WILL PAY FOR GAS EXPENSES, YOUR CAR WILL BE IN THE VIDEO. LET EITHER MYSELF OR MY BROTHER KNOW ASAP. HIS WEBSITE IS COLLAZOPRODUCTIONS.NET AND HIS NAME IS VICTOR, HIS NUMBER IS 773-742-9218. THANKS GUYS*


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Sep 2 2008, 12:16 PM~11498155
> *hey Bob...just had to come by and show you and your work some love man...u make some of the cleanest set uos around...quality work...
> 
> i work for Rob Vanderslice and we repainted the hulk for the current owner.... and that undercarriage is clean man..the whole car bro....keep kickin ass!!! big props from NM  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## cloz grumpy

TTT


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Sep 1 2008, 08:03 PM~11492887
> *good seeing you in chicago homie, hope you can make it to the picnic in detroit next sunday
> *


IT WAS COOL SEEING YOU TOO, ITS ALWAYS COOL KICKIN IT WITH YA  THANKS FOR THE BEER TOO!! :biggrin: BUT I WANNA KNOW WHAT TO DO WITH ALL THESE CASES OF CHEETOS


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Sep 2 2008, 01:16 PM~11498155
> *hey Bob...just had to come by and show you and your work some love man...u make some of the cleanest set uos around...quality work...
> 
> i work for Rob Vanderslice and we repainted the hulk for the current owner.... and that undercarriage is clean man..the whole car bro....keep kickin ass!!! big props from NM  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS BRO!!! YOU GUYS DID A GREAT JOB ON THE PAINT TOO!!!! YOU GUYS JUST PUT THE PATTERNS OVER THE PAINT I DID AND CLEARED IT AGAIN RIGHT?


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Sep 5 2008, 07:41 PM~11530836
> *IT WAS COOL SEEING YOU TOO, ITS ALWAYS COOL KICKIN IT WITH YA  THANKS FOR THE BEER TOO!!  :biggrin: BUT I WANNA KNOW WHAT TO DO WITH ALL THESE CASES OF CHEETOS
> *


bring them to detroit fool loilololololololol


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Sep 5 2008, 07:49 PM~11530887
> *THANKS BRO!!! YOU GUYS DID A GREAT JOB ON THE PAINT TOO!!!! YOU GUYS JUST PUT THE PATTERNS OVER THE PAINT I DID AND CLEARED IT AGAIN RIGHT?
> *


yeah...just patterned over it....nothing too crazy... love the car, im actually doing a photoshoot of it in 2 weeks.... ill shoot you some pix :biggrin: 

thanks again homie...


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Sep 5 2008, 07:49 PM~11530887
> *THANKS BRO!!! YOU GUYS DID A GREAT JOB ON THE PAINT TOO!!!! YOU GUYS JUST PUT THE PATTERNS OVER THE PAINT I DID AND CLEARED IT AGAIN RIGHT?
> *


hey if your gonna be at the super show in vegas....roll buy our booth (vanderslice customs we got a 10x30)....say whats up man, would love to meet you...maybe one day we will do a colabo car :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 41bowtie

ttt


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Sep 6 2008, 08:34 AM~11533956
> *yeah...just patterned over it....nothing too crazy... love the car, im actually doing a photoshoot of it in 2 weeks.... ill shoot you some pix  :biggrin:
> 
> thanks again homie...
> *


COOL , IF YA CAN E- MAIL SOME PICS


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

THIS IS PETERS 72 CHEVELLE WE JUST GOT DONE WITH. WE DID A BIG BLOCK ENGINE WITH MULI PORT FUEL INJECTION AND 4 WHEEL DISC BRAKE CONVERSION.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## spider97

very nice chevelle did you make it out to goodguys this year?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by gorillagarage_@Sep 21 2008, 02:30 PM~11658138
> *very nice chevelle did you make it out to goodguys this year?
> *


THANKS BRO! NO DIDNT MAKE IT  , KINDA SUCKS CAUSE ITS NOT FAR FROM MY HOUSE


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

HERES SOME PROGRESS PICS ON THAT 63 RAG


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Looking good bob once again :biggrin:


----------



## BONES_712

HEY BOB YOU EVER THROW SWITCHEZ ON A TRIKE BEFORE? :cheesy:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BONES_712_@Sep 22 2008, 08:33 PM~11670364
> *HEY BOB YOU EVER THROW SWITCHEZ ON A TRIKE BEFORE?  :cheesy:
> *


Not a problem :biggrin:


----------



## BONES_712

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Sep 22 2008, 07:50 PM~11670647
> *Not a problem :biggrin:
> *


I'LL HIT YOU UP :biggrin:


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Sep 21 2008, 01:21 PM~11658086
> *THIS IS PETERS 72 CHEVELLE WE JUST GOT DONE WITH. WE DID A BIG BLOCK ENGINE WITH MULI PORT FUEL INJECTION AND 4 WHEEL DISC BRAKE CONVERSION.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow:   :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

thats fuckin bad ass....shit like that gives me a chubb!!!!

killer work as always! :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Sep 22 2008, 08:55 PM~11670721
> *:wow:  :wow:      :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> thats fuckin bad ass....shit like that gives me a chubb!!!!
> 
> killer work as always!  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro, Hey dont forget to send those pics of the HULK


----------



## mr.fisheye

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Sep 22 2008, 07:59 PM~11670774
> *Thanks bro, Hey dont forget to send those pics of the HULK
> *


doin the shoot on sat bro...ill shot um over for sure :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Sep 21 2008, 06:31 PM~11659362
> *Looking good bob once again  :biggrin:
> *


Waz up wit the RO CADDY?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Sep 22 2008, 09:00 PM~11670786
> *doin the shoot on sat bro...ill shot um over for sure  :biggrin:
> *


THANKS


----------



## mr.fisheye

here is a few i did at a local car show couple of months back


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Sep 22 2008, 09:01 PM~11670796
> *Waz up wit the RO CADDY?
> *


One of these days ...Im to greedy I wont keep my ass outta that damn steel mill


----------



## trespatines




----------



## Ecalderon

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Sep 22 2008, 08:10 PM~11670924
> *here is a few i did at a local car show couple of months back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 Bad as shots fisheye


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Sep 22 2008, 09:10 PM~11670924
> *here is a few i did at a local car show couple of months back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Those some nice ass pics dude!!! Yes please send me some when you do that photo shoot


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Man Id love to get this guy to start hopping it again :biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy

ttt


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Damn, the Hulk is looking good :biggrin:


----------



## BLVD Kreeper




----------



## Hellraizer

> _Originally posted by mr.fisheye_@Sep 22 2008, 11:10 PM~11670924
> *here is a few i did at a local car show couple of months back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Kinda hate to put hydros in it now  AHHH what the hell it wouldnt be right not to :biggrin:


----------



## 41bowtie

Looking good Bob once i get me situation straighten out im going out your way.


----------



## NIMSTER64

Alway was A big fan of your work.Some day I will be able to take a ride for you to give it the magic touch :biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy

:yes: :yes:


----------



## cloz grumpy

imma have to hit you up for some goldleafing :cheesy:


----------



## Gotti

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 9 2008, 06:58 AM~11820120
> *Alway was A big fan of your work.Some day I will be able to take a ride for you to give it the magic touch :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Oct 8 2008, 07:54 PM~11816756
> *Looking good Bob once i get me situation straighten out im going out your way.
> 
> *


Thanks bro . Looking foward to working on your project!! Wish you the best on your situation!!!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 9 2008, 06:58 AM~11820120
> *Alway was A big fan of your work.Some day I will be able to take a ride for you to give it the magic touch :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for the feel good Nim  I know your next car probley will be an all out show car that hops 70 plus :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Oct 9 2008, 09:43 AM~11821000
> *imma have to hit you up for some goldleafing  :cheesy:
> *


I got plenty in stock :biggrin: Let me know when


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Oct 9 2008, 02:27 PM~11823508
> *X2
> *


Thanks Mr. Gotti, How ya been?


----------



## cloz grumpy

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 9 2008, 11:18 PM~11827722
> *Thanks for the feel good Nim  I know your next car probley will be an all out show car that hops 70 plus :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## cloz grumpy

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 9 2008, 11:19 PM~11827735
> *I got plenty in stock  :biggrin: Let me know when
> *


as soon as get my ride back :cheesy:


----------



## Scrilla

Keep Up The Great Work Bob... :thumbsup:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 9 2008, 11:18 PM~11827722
> *Thanks for the feel good Nim  I know your next car probley will be an all out show car that hops 70 plus :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PABLOC13

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 8 2008, 07:49 PM~11816688
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda hate to put hydros in it now  AHHH what the hell it wouldnt be right not to :biggrin:
> *




nice work [email protected] a way of brining it back from the dead...

& yes it must be hard 2 install hydroz after making that trunk look sooo clean...

but then again DUTY CALLZ !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 8 2008, 07:47 PM~11816661
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL

great high quality work!!!


----------



## cloz grumpy

TTT


----------



## Loco SS

HEY BOB,

FREE BEER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Oct 11 2008, 08:51 AM~11836903
> *HEY BOB,
> 
> FREE BEER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that sounds like fun.


----------



## HitemHard78

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Loco SS_@Oct 11 2008, 07:51 AM~11836903
> *HEY BOB,
> 
> FREE BEER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats my the best kind of beer!!! This event looks pretty cool . Ill have to see if I can make it there :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Heres a 6 pack carb set up I just did hard line for Voo Doo Larrys Kustoms :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HitemHard78

:biggrin: WWWOOOWWWW real nice homie


----------



## flaco78

THAT LOOKS BAD ASS :thumbsup:


----------



## rag6treimpala

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Sep 21 2008, 02:39 PM~11658195
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERES SOME PROGRESS PICS ON THAT 63 RAG
> *


  dont let em peek bob shhh! let me bust they heads ! creep up slow & BAM! whos this guy here ? THE HATING WILL BE HIGH IN 09 :angry: ME :biggrin:


----------



## rag6treimpala

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 8 2008, 07:49 PM~11816688
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda hate to put hydros in it now  AHHH what the hell it wouldnt be right not to :biggrin:
> *


WHOS CAR IS THIS ANYWAYZ? :biggrin: :biggrin:  JUST PLAYING! SHHH!  LOL


----------



## 2low2c_under

whats up bob this Roy ...just wanted to say whats up and of course i see your still doing your thang!


----------



## Dolle

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 17 2008, 10:10 PM~11899075
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a 6 pack carb set up I just did hard line for Voo Doo Larrys Kustoms :biggrin:
> *


that is bad ass I would love to have something like that on my lolo


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by rag6treimpala_@Oct 19 2008, 07:45 AM~11908394
> *WHOS CAR IS THIS ANYWAYZ?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:    JUST PLAYING!  SHHH!  LOL
> *


I cant say, The owner just told me to keep it on the down low :0


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 2low2c_under_@Oct 19 2008, 12:32 PM~11909803
> *whats up bob this Roy ...just wanted to say whats up and of course i see your still doing your thang!
> *


Waz up Roy? Hows it going down in Goerga?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Dolle_@Oct 19 2008, 12:35 PM~11909825
> *that is bad ass I would love to have something like that on my lolo
> *


I can locate one for ya if you need it :biggrin:


----------



## hugos76

Looks Good Bob. it looks like a time traveling device :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Oct 21 2008, 08:29 PM~11934727
> *Looks Good Bob. it looks like a time traveling device :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro. I wish it was a time traveling device....Im going to figure out how to do that some day :biggrin: But Im goingto use like a chopped 50 merc or something :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## GarciaJ100

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 21 2008, 10:10 PM~11935233
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what up BOBBY..... how you doin


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by rag6treimpala_@Oct 19 2008, 07:36 AM~11908381
> *  dont let em peek bob  shhh!  let me bust they heads !  creep up slow & BAM!  whos this guy here ? THE HATING WILL BE HIGH IN 09  :angry:  ME :biggrin:
> *


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

whats up hollwood ?


----------



## somos1reyes

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Sep 21 2008, 01:39 PM~11658195
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERES SOME PROGRESS PICS ON THAT 63 RAG
> *


one day i would like to go threw mine with a fine tooth comb like this cool pics when i am ready i know who to talk too good work bob :thumbsup:


----------



## somos1reyes




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Oct 23 2008, 02:56 AM~11948981
> *whats up hollwood ?
> *


WAZ UP MY BROTHER ? YOU GUYS BEEN LOOKIN GOOD


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Oct 21 2008, 09:39 PM~11935566
> *what up BOBBY..... how you doin
> *


IM DOIN GOOD, WAZ UP WIT YOU BRO?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Oct 23 2008, 06:12 PM~11955692
> *one day i would like to go threw mine with a fine tooth comb like this cool pics when i am ready i know who to talk too good work bob :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS BRO!!!


----------



## Scrilla




----------



## showandgo

bobs my hero lololololololol


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Oct 26 2008, 07:04 PM~11978623
> *bobs my hero lololololololol
> *


Your funny dude :biggrin: hows that 9 commin?


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 26 2008, 07:41 PM~11978930
> *Your funny dude :biggrin: hows that 9 commin?
> *


whats up bob!
hows business? :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 26 2008, 06:41 PM~11978930
> *Your funny dude :biggrin: hows that 9 commin?
> *


9? what 9? i dont know what 9 you speak of


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Oct 27 2008, 12:26 PM~11984419
> *whats up bob!
> hows business?  :biggrin:
> *


How ya been bro? Biz is to good right now


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Oct 27 2008, 05:41 PM~11987269
> *9? what 9? i dont know what 9 you speak of
> *


Like I said dude , your funny :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

NEXT 2 ON THE CHOPPING BLOCK


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

BOTH ARE GETTING COMPLETE MAKE OVERS , FRAME UP


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 27 2008, 09:59 PM~11989703
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOTH ARE GETTING COMPLETE MAKE OVERS , FRAME UP
> *


Both are nice cars, can't wait to see what you do to them


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by showandgo+Oct 27 2008, 05:41 PM~11987269-->
> 
> 
> 
> 9? what 9? i dont know what 9 you speak of
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: WHATS UP JIIIIMMMYYY!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD [email protected] 27 2008, 08:20 PM~11989132
> *How ya been bro?  Biz is to good right now
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ive been good cant complain just working and urself?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 27 2008, 08:59 PM~11989703
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOTH ARE GETTING COMPLETE MAKE OVERS , FRAME UP
> *


OH I CAN SEE BIZ IS GOOD BOB :biggrin: DAMN THOSE CARS ARE CLEAN


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Oct 29 2008, 10:53 AM~12005251
> *:biggrin:  WHATS UP JIIIIMMMYYY!!!!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> ive been good cant complain just working and urself?
> OH I CAN SEE BIZ IS GOOD BOB  :biggrin:  DAMN THOSE CARS ARE CLEAN
> *


They gettin ready to be even cleaner :biggrin:


----------



## JasonJ

uffin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

nice verts.  ttt


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 27 2008, 07:57 PM~11989680
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


*NICE.....*


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 29 2008, 09:55 PM~12011337
> *They gettin ready to be even cleaner :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: imma have to stop by the shop one of these days :cheesy:


----------



## HitemHard78

:biggrin: WOW ! BOB CAN'T WAIT TO SEE THEM!


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 27 2008, 08:59 PM~11989703
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOTH ARE GETTING COMPLETE MAKE OVERS , FRAME UP
> *


----------



## big migs

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Nov 9 2006, 10:15 PM~6539459
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 bad ASS RIDE


----------



## RO68RAG

WHATZ CRACKIN BOB  
ALL THE WAY FROM MONEYSOTA :0


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Nov 5 2008, 01:02 PM~12070485
> *WHATZ CRACKIN BOB
> ALL THE WAY FROM MONEYSOTA :0
> *


Whole lot of shit crackin right now :biggrin: Bring some of that MONEYSOTA this way


----------



## ICECOLD63




----------



## Miami305Rida

Bob you are one bad ass builder homie, keep it up.


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Nov 5 2008, 10:15 PM~12075914
> *Whole lot of shit crackin right now :biggrin: Bring some of that MONEY$OTA this way
> *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Nov 9 2008, 07:31 PM~12107266
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


E-Mail me some of your pics of your car dude, ones that you took


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Miami305Rida_@Nov 9 2008, 08:45 PM~12107999
> *Bob you are one bad ass builder homie, keep it up.
> *


Thanks brother... means alot


----------



## showtime 77

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 27 2008, 08:59 PM~11989703
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOTH ARE GETTING COMPLETE MAKE OVERS , FRAME UP
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Nov 10 2008, 08:48 PM~12117872
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Waz swangin in the land of enchantment? :biggrin:


----------



## PIGEON

:biggrin: :0


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Nov 11 2008, 09:29 PM~12130177
> *:biggrin:  :0
> *


what up bird man? :biggrin:


----------



## rag-4

:wave:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Nov 11 2008, 10:22 PM~12130757
> *:wave:
> *


I see you Ricky.....WAT UP? :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Nov 11 2008, 10:01 PM~12129865
> *E-Mail me some of your pics of your car dude, ones that you took
> *


I will send you some of me smashing the bumper down Crenshaw!! 

















J/K that didn't happen.


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Nov 11 2008, 10:28 PM~12130847
> *I see you Ricky.....WAT UP? :biggrin:
> *



Not much going on here Bob... :biggrin: 

whats going on out your way?


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Nov 11 2008, 09:32 PM~12130908
> *I will send you some of me smashing the bumper down Crenshaw!!
> J/K that didn't happen.
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Nov 11 2008, 09:17 PM~12130682
> *what up bird man? :biggrin:
> *


NOTHING MUCH JUST CHILLAXING AND SAVING THE CASH


----------



## $$MONSTER$$

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Nov 11 2008, 09:28 PM~12130847
> *I see you Ricky.....WAT UP? :biggrin:
> *


YO YO WHATS UP MR HOLLYWOOD HOWS EVERYTHING OUT IN CHI TOWN JUST PASSIN THRU WANTED 2 SAY WHAT UP


----------



## PABLOC13

*** UP DATE ***


it's time again!!!
Leave the DRAMA @ the DOOR & come out & have a Good Time

Party Time 4 the Holidays

when...Saturday Nov 29th 6pm till ???

where...Chicago Joe's...2256 w Irving Park Rd ,,,Chicago Ill 60618 (773 - 203 - 9162)

http://www.chicago-joes.com/directions.html

I need a head count ASAP sooo let Me know...

Pablo... cool.gif

****** p.s.s. kids r welcomed if that helps *******

****** but I need a GENTE count ASAP :cheesy: *******


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## 63 Pimpala

ttt for Bob :thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## rag-4

Nice work BoB...


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Nov 18 2008, 11:51 PM~12197159
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Very nice Bob!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Nov 18 2008, 09:58 PM~12197242
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


good work bob


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Thanks Guys, It should be going together pretty fast now. And congrads to you Eddie for that nice spread in LRM


----------



## NIMSTER64

nice work MR. HOLLYWOOD.


----------



## GarciaJ100

lookin good bobby


----------



## 63 Pimpala

very nice :thumbsup:


----------



## BigTigger R.O.

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## hugos76

Looks better than when it came off the assembly line :thumbsup:


----------



## PIGEON

DID U SANDBLAST UNDERNEATH


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

It doesnt get any better than this..Excellent work Bob


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Nov 19 2008, 12:09 AM~12197393
> *Thanks Guys, It should be going together pretty fast now.  And congrads to you Eddie for that nice spread in LRM
> *


Thanx Bob!!


----------



## NIMSTER64

is rudy working there still? you always pick the right people to work for you.Bruce was another great engineer = )


----------



## PABLOC13

Q-Vo Bob...

Let Me know if U & Rudy can make it ... :cheesy: 

it's time again!!!
Leave the DRAMA @ the DOOR & come out & have a Good Time

Party Time 4 the Holidays

when...Saturday Nov 29th 6pm till ???

where...Chicago Joe's...2256 w Irving Park Rd ,,,Chicago Ill 60618 (773 - 203 - 9162)

http://www.chicago-joes.com/directions.html

I need a head count ASAP sooo let Me know...

Pablo... cool.gif

****** p.s.s. kids r welcomed if that helps *******

****** but I need a GENTE count ASAP cheesy.gif *******


Let Me know who's wants 2 go cool.gif


----------



## PABLOC13

:cheesy:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Nov 19 2008, 07:06 PM~12204602
> *DID U SANDBLAST UNDERNEATH
> *


No its all new metal :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 19 2008, 09:01 PM~12205669
> *is rudy working there still? you always pick the right people to work for you.Bruce was another great engineer = )
> *


Ya Rudy is still with me, It was good having Bruce here too , we did some cool things together :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Nov 20 2008, 01:20 PM~12211198
> *Ya Rudy is still with me,  It was good having Bruce here too , we did some cool things together :biggrin:
> *


to much info now your getting personal LOL. just kidding LOL


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 20 2008, 06:44 PM~12213898
> *to much info now your getting personal LOL.
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Nov 20 2008, 02:20 PM~12211198
> *Ya Rudy is still with me,  It was good having Bruce here too , we did some cool things together :biggrin:
> *


Watch out Rudy!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PABLOC13

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Nov 20 2008, 09:59 PM~12216026
> *Watch out Rudy!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



Run Rudy RUN :uh: !!!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 20 2008, 06:44 PM~12213898
> *to much info now your getting personal LOL. just kidding LOL
> *


Ya now that I read that back it dosnt sound to good, :uh: oops


----------



## PABLOC13

NOW IT"S TIME @ GET DOWN :cheesy: 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZC9rpGPgSs


----------



## PABLOC13

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Nov 21 2008, 12:10 PM~12221104
> *Ya now that I read that back it dosnt sound to good, :uh:  oops
> *


Bob I think NIM works 4 the National Enquirer or TMZ ???


----------



## rag6treimpala

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Nov 18 2008, 11:04 PM~12197322
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 DESIRE ! :uh: THAT SHOULD BE THE NAME FOR THIS RIDE.. NICE WORK BOB U MAKE DREAMS COME TRUE :biggrin:


----------



## rag6treimpala

maybe i can swang to this when u get me done http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZseASvhhato&feature=related


----------



## rag6treimpala

or maybe ride with thishttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-wH6wxOt-Q&feature=related    :0 :biggrin:


----------



## rag6treimpala

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Nov 18 2008, 10:51 PM~12197159
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ground up http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvCCUkkGWmQ


----------



## PIGEON

:0


> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Nov 20 2008, 12:15 PM~12211160
> *No its all new metal :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by rag6treimpala_@Nov 22 2008, 07:13 AM~12228343
> *DESIRE  !  :uh:   THAT SHOULD BE THE  NAME FOR THIS RIDE..   NICE WORK BOB   U MAKE DREAMS COME TRUE :biggrin:
> *


DESIRE sounds cool. Thanks Im glad you like the work. :biggrin: I dont know about making dreams come true, cause if I could do that Id be a BAZILLIANAIR already :cheesy: Glad you stoped in today to check on DESIRE, looks better in person then in the pics huh? In the pics it looks like theres no clear coat on it , I guess i didnt have good lighting on it


----------



## PIGEON

HAHAH PIGEON!!!!!!


----------



## HitemHard78

:wave: HEY HOLLYWOOD


----------



## dsgb

Anybody know of places that will chrome plate a brand new (never used ) gas tank?


----------



## sambrutay

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 17 2008, 11:15 PM~11899118
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Awesome work!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by dsgb_@Nov 28 2008, 07:34 AM~12280302
> *Anybody know of places that will chrome plate a brand new (never used ) gas tank?
> *


My chromer does them, I dont know the price , call me and let me know what kinda car its for and ill get a price for ya. my # is below


----------



## BigTigger R.O.




----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Nov 28 2008, 10:55 AM~12281050
> *My chromer does them, I dont know the price , call me and let me know what kinda car its for and ill get a price for ya.  my # is below
> *


Does a good job too... :biggrin:


----------



## Glassed Out

:thumbsup:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Nov 21 2008, 12:10 PM~12221104
> *Ya now that I read that back it dosnt sound to good, :uh:  oops
> *


:rofl: whats up bob! 
hows it goin?


----------



## BigTigger R.O.




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Dec 9 2008, 09:32 AM~12377602
> *:rofl: whats up bob!
> hows it goin?
> *


Your spot in the shop is coming up soon, like maybe next week :biggrin:


----------



## pfcc64

TtT

What's up Bob? :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by pfcc64_@Dec 14 2008, 12:47 PM~12427009
> *TtT
> 
> What's up Bob?  :biggrin:
> 
> *


Not much bro, Thanks for the info on that phone deal :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

NEW LOCATION FOR HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS, INFO COMING SOON. THE SHOP WILL BE 5 TIMES THE SIZE OF THE SHOP IM IN KNOW SO HOPEFULLY NO MORE WAITING LIST ANYMORE :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

The new address is 10s279 Schoger Rd. Naperville, Il. 60564 Its about 40 min. south west of my old shop. Hope to see yall there :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Dec 18 2008, 10:46 PM~12470618
> *The new address is 10s279 Schoger Rd. Naperville, Il.  60564   Its about 40 min. south west of my old shop.  Hope to see yall there :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Congrats on the new shop BOB!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Biz-MN

CHECK THIS GUY OUT! :0 




> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS+Dec 17 2008, 11:08 PM~12461630-->
> 
> 
> 
> NEW LOCATION FOR HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS, INFO COMING SOON.  THE SHOP WILL BE 5 TIMES THE SIZE OF THE SHOP IM IN KNOW SO HOPEFULLY NO MORE WAITING LIST ANYMORE :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Dec 18 2008, 09:46 PM~12470618
> *The new address is 10s279 Schoger Rd. Naperville, Il.  60564  Its about 40 min. south west of my old shop.  Hope to see yall there :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Dec 18 2008, 10:19 PM~12470974
> *Congrats on the new shop BOB!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro :biggrin: Its about time huh?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Dec 18 2008, 10:21 PM~12470999
> *CHECK THIS GUY OUT!  :0
> *


What up BIZ? Ill be calling you soon,  Didnt see ya when you were in the Chi :angry:


----------



## Biz-MN

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Dec 18 2008, 10:34 PM~12471162
> *What up BIZ?   Ill be calling you soon,    Didnt see ya when you were in the Chi  :angry:
> *


CHILLIN CHILLIN...PUTTING THINGZ TOGETHER...

MAN...I GOT SO DRUNK I FORGOT MY OWN NAME...I'LL BE BACK SOON THOUGH.  :biggrin: JUST IN TIME TO CHECK OUT THE NEW SHOP.


----------



## R.O.VILLE

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Dec 18 2008, 08:46 PM~12470618
> *The new address is 10s279 Schoger Rd. Naperville, Il.  60564  Its about 40 min. south west of my old shop.  Hope to see yall there :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Must be nice.. Congrats on the new shop..


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Dec 18 2008, 12:08 AM~12461630
> *NEW LOCATION FOR HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS, INFO COMING SOON.  THE SHOP WILL BE 5 TIMES THE SIZE OF THE SHOP IM IN KNOW SO HOPEFULLY NO MORE WAITING LIST ANYMORE :biggrin:
> *



Can i get a tour?


----------



## HitemHard78

:biggrin: NEW SHOP THATS GREAT BOB


----------



## PABLOC13

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Dec 18 2008, 09:46 PM~12470618
> *The new address is 10s279 Schoger Rd. Naperville, Il.  60564  Its about 40 min. south west of my old shop.  Hope to see yall there :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Congrats Bob @ a way 2 stick with it !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Dec 19 2008, 11:30 PM~12480909
> *Can i get a tour?
> *


Stop in bro  call first cause im still movin :biggrin:


----------



## House_50

Congrats Bob on the new shop


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

I dont know how to quote all you guys at the same time , so THANKS YALL


----------



## House_50

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Dec 21 2008, 09:33 PM~12493023
> *I dont know how to quote all you guys at the same time ,  so THANKS YALL
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## hugos76

Congrats!


----------



## Scrilla

:wave:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Dec 21 2008, 09:21 PM~12492899
> *Stop in bro  call first cause im still movin :biggrin:
> *




let me know if you need some help


----------



## mosca

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Dec 17 2008, 10:08 PM~12461630
> *NEW LOCATION FOR HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS, INFO COMING SOON.  THE SHOP WILL BE 5 TIMES THE SIZE OF THE SHOP IM IN KNOW SO HOPEFULLY NO MORE WAITING LIST ANYMORE :biggrin:
> *


Congrats on the new shop, :thumbsup:


----------



## rag6treimpala

:biggrin: SUP BOB? SO LETS SEE SUM PICS MAN ! THE SHOP MY RIDE YOU KNOW  YOU WANT ME TO COME BREAK IT IN ? uffin: uffin: uffin:   PUFF  :tongue: :angel: :biggrin: :roflmao: JUST PLAYING :roflmao: :thumbsup: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEP1SgBRQeM


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Dec 13 2008, 09:51 PM~12424146
> *Your spot in the shop is coming up soon, like maybe next week :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82

:biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy




----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Dec 18 2008, 09:46 PM~12470618
> *The new address is 10s279 Schoger Rd. Naperville, Il.  60564  Its about 40 min. south west of my old shop.  Hope to see yall there :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Congratz on the new shop Bob. I'll have to stop in soon... since you'll be in the my neck of the woods.... :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by rag6treimpala_@Dec 26 2008, 09:46 PM~12533613
> *:biggrin: SUP BOB?  SO LETS SEE SUM PICS  MAN !  THE SHOP  MY RIDE  YOU KNOW    YOU WANT ME TO COME BREAK IT IN ?  uffin:  uffin:  uffin:     PUFF   :tongue:  :angel:  :biggrin:  :roflmao:  JUST PLAYING :roflmao:  :thumbsup: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEP1SgBRQeM
> *


Pics are comin soon , Its a mess right now shit every where. Rudy already broke in the new shop for ya


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Dec 28 2008, 06:59 PM~12546073
> *Congratz on the new shop Bob.  I'll have to stop in soon... since you'll be in the my neck of the woods.... :biggrin:
> *


Ya a little closer for you. Dont forget the beer :biggrin:


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Dec 28 2008, 07:02 PM~12546101
> *Ya a little closer for you. Dont forget the beer :biggrin:
> *



co*RO*nas...not a p*RO*lem.. :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Dec 28 2008, 06:02 PM~12546101
> *Ya a little closer for you. Dont forget the beer :biggrin:
> *


whats up bob


----------



## Biz-MN




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Dec 28 2008, 07:10 PM~12546155
> *coROnas...not a pROlem.. :biggrin:
> *


You just said that so you can put the RO big, I know you like Bush Light better :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Dec 28 2008, 07:22 PM~12546254
> *whats up bob
> *


Waz up bro ? When you bringin the car?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Dec 28 2008, 07:23 PM~12546261
> *
> *


Yo BIZ what up? Hey bro you still got that 64 ? and if so are you sellin? and do you still have that frame over here?


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Dec 28 2008, 07:32 PM~12546330
> *You just said that so you can put the RO big, I know you like Bush Light better :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: :0


----------



## Biz-MN

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Dec 28 2008, 07:37 PM~12546370
> *Yo BIZ what up?  Hey bro you still got that 64 ? and if so are you sellin? and do you still have that frame over here?
> *


What up Doctor? 64 Sold. Still got that frame at E's.


----------



## mabris

:thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Dec 28 2008, 10:17 PM~12547836
> *What up Doctor?  64 Sold. Still got that frame at E's.
> *


OK cool we might need it :biggrin:


----------



## Biz-MN

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Dec 29 2008, 09:18 PM~12555133
> *OK cool we might need it :biggrin:
> *



LOOKZ LIKE I'LL BE DOWN THERE IN THREE WEEKZ. NOTHING GOING ON EXCEPT GOING TO YOUR SHOP. TIME TO TAKE CARE OF BIZNESS! :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Dec 29 2008, 09:35 PM~12555348
> *LOOKZ LIKE I'LL BE DOWN THERE IN THREE WEEKZ.  NOTHING GOING ON EXCEPT GOING TO YOUR SHOP.  TIME TO TAKE CARE OF BIZNESS!  :biggrin:
> *


And thats why they call you BIZ :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by mabris_@Dec 29 2008, 11:37 AM~12550932
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Waz up bro? havnt talked to you in a while , I been busy movin. :biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Dec 18 2008, 10:46 PM~12470618
> *The new address is 10s279 Schoger Rd. Naperville, Il.  60564  Its about 40 min. south west of my old shop.  Hope to see yall there :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


whats up BOBBY congrats on the new shop.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Dec 29 2008, 10:24 PM~12555916
> *whats up BOBBY congrats on the new shop.
> *


Thanks bro :biggrin: come on out and check out the new shop


----------



## Y U H8TIN

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS+Oct 17 2008, 09:10 PM~11899075-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a 6 pack carb set up I just did hard line for Voo Doo Larrys Kustoms :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD [email protected] 27 2008, 08:57 PM~11989680
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 ......
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Biz-MN_@Dec 29 2008, 09:35 PM~12555348
> *LOOKZ LIKE I'LL BE DOWN THERE IN THREE WEEKZ.  NOTHING GOING ON EXCEPT GOING TO YOUR SHOP.  TIME TO TAKE CARE OF BIZNESS!  :biggrin:
> *


*CAN I COME........... *:biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Dec 30 2008, 10:08 PM~12565097
> *
> :0 ......
> CAN I COME........... :biggrin:
> *


Hitch a ride with BIZ :biggrin:


----------



## Y U H8TIN

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Dec 30 2008, 10:21 PM~12565279
> *Hitch a ride with BIZ :biggrin:
> *


----------



## vintage1976

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Dec 28 2008, 08:02 PM~12546101
> *Ya a little closer for you. Dont forget the beer :biggrin:
> *



Old Style??


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Dec 30 2008, 10:08 PM~12565097
> *
> :0 ......
> CAN I COME........... :biggrin:
> *



:angry:


----------



## PABLOC13

To view this email as a web page, please follow this link



Oppose Federal “Cash for Clunkers” Program

Washington lawmakers are drafting a large economic stimulus package to help create jobs and rebuild infrastructure. They want to include a nationwide scrappage program which would give U.S. tax dollars to consumers who turn-in older cars to have them crushed, as a misguided attempt to spur new car sales. The lawmakers need to scrap this idea. 

The stimulus package is being drafted right now. House Speaker Nancy Pelosi (D-CA) wants to introduce the bill on January 6 and have it approved by Congress by January 20, so that President Obama can sign it into law after he is inaugurated.

Contact House Speaker Nancy Pelosi IMMEDIATELY To Oppose Cash for Clunkers!

Call: 202/225-0100
Click here to send an electronic message: http://speaker.house.gov/contact/ 

__________________________________________

Talking Points
Oppose the Use of U.S. Taxpayer Dollars for Cash for Clunkers

• I am [calling/writing] to urge lawmakers not to include a “Cash for Clunkers” provision in the economic stimulus bill. Owners who turn in vehicles for crushing would receive a "minimal" payment to purchase a new car. This is a misguided attempt to spur car sales and claim that the country’s air quality or fleet fuel mileage is being improved.

• “Cash for Clunkers” programs threaten enthusiasts nationwide with the loss of valuable parts and parts-cars for repair, restoration, and customization projects. The programs also risk destroying classic, historic and special-interest vehicles, our American heritage. 

• Cars turned in for scrappage often barely run, or are rarely-driven second or third vehicles that have a minimal impact on overall fuel economy or emissions. 

• “Cash for Clunkers” programs will reduce the availability of affordable transportation and repair parts used by low-income drivers. It will also compete with the Salvation Army, the Purple Heart and other charities that rely on vehicle donations to raise money.

• “Cash for Clunkers” ignores better policy options. If Congress wants to act, support for repair and upgrade is a better choice and a win-win for consumers, dealers, manufacturers and repair shops. Significant emissions and fuel economy improvements can be achieved in older vehicles through relatively simple and inexpensive means: repaired/replaced exhaust systems, tune-ups, etc.

• We hope we can count on you to reject “Cash for Clunkers.” Thank you for your consideration on this very important matter. 

Please send a quick note and/or a copy of your message to Speaker Pelosi to:

E-mail: [email protected]
Fax: 202/783-6024


----------



## Y U H8TIN

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Dec 31 2008, 08:17 AM~12568141
> *:angry:
> *


WHY ARE YOU MAD BRO?? :biggrin:


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Dec 31 2008, 10:20 AM~12568809
> *WHY ARE YOU MAD BRO?? :biggrin:
> *



Trying to be like you....

:biggrin:


----------



## PABLOC13

Happy New Year Homie's 

BSafe & Stay Warm & Whatcha La Chota!!! :uh:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by vintage1976_@Dec 31 2008, 04:01 AM~12567744
> *Old Style??
> *


You know my old ass , still stuck on that OLD STYLE :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by PABLOC13_@Dec 31 2008, 12:18 PM~12569741
> *Happy New Year Homie's
> 
> BSafe & Stay Warm & Whatcha La Chota!!! :uh:
> *


HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU TO BROTHER :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HitemHard78

:wave: HAVE A GOOD YEAR BOB


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by HitemHard78_@Jan 1 2009, 04:56 PM~12578024
> *:wave: HAVE A GOOD YEAR BOB
> *


You too bro!!! Stop out at the new shop some day


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

PICS OF THE NEW SHOP :biggrin: http://s246.photobucket.com/albums/gg120/H...nt=145_4527.jpg


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 2 2009, 08:20 PM~12588492
> *PICS OF THE NEW SHOP :biggrin: http://s246.photobucket.com/albums/gg120/H...nt=145_4527.jpg
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

WHAT THE FUCK IS UP WITH THIS PHOTO BUCKET THING NOW? I CANT POST PICKS LIKE BEFORE. :angry:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## MR.*512*

*NICE SHOP !! * :thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by KING*OF*ATX_@Jan 2 2009, 09:39 PM~12588653
> *NICE SHOP !!   :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro.  We are still getting set up and still have to paint the floors and the walls ,Its 10 times better then my old shop so now may be I can be more poductive :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 2 2009, 09:20 PM~12588492
> *PICS OF THE NEW SHOP :biggrin: http://s246.photobucket.com/albums/gg120/H...nt=145_4527.jpg
> *


shop looks great. Glad to see you are doing well


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 2 2009, 10:01 PM~12588895
> *shop looks great. Glad to see you are doing well
> *


Thanks brother  stop out some time and have a cold one


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 2 2009, 10:07 PM~12588958
> *Thanks  brother  stop out some time and have a cold one
> *


I am going to have to set something up with the neighbors


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!!!!!


----------



## yetti

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 2 2009, 09:32 PM~12588595
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks nice and big Bob. :biggrin: Keep putting out the nice cars.


----------



## pfcc64

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 2 2009, 10:36 PM~12588632
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bob it looks like you need a _bigger _shop already!!

Good luck with the new shop!


----------



## PABLOC13

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Dec 31 2008, 09:01 PM~12573808
> *HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU TO BROTHER :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Nice Shop will definitely have 2 pay u a visit...Have a Great Year


----------



## Y U H8TIN

*SHOP LOOKS NICE BOB....I'LL HAVE TO ROLL WITH BIZ DOWN THERE IN THREE WEEKZ........* :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 2 2009, 10:09 PM~12588984
> *I am going to have to set something up with the neighbors
> *


Ya they have a car here now so hitch a ride :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jan 2 2009, 10:27 PM~12589212
> *KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!!!!!!
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by yetti_@Jan 3 2009, 11:50 AM~12592909
> *Looks nice and big Bob. :biggrin:  Keep putting out the nice cars.
> *


Im going to try, Thats what I like to do :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by pfcc64_@Jan 3 2009, 12:15 PM~12593033
> *Bob it looks like you need a bigger shop already!!
> 
> Good luck with the new shop!
> 
> *


I know , may be I screwed up, and theres more on the way, I thought this woud be big enough, but its starting to look small again.


----------



## showandgo

fuckin baller :0 happy new year


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by PABLOC13_@Jan 3 2009, 12:54 PM~12593216
> *Nice Shop will definitely have 2 pay u a visit...Have a Great Year
> *


stop in bro, tale a ride with NIM and The boys :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Jan 3 2009, 01:24 PM~12593346
> *SHOP LOOKS NICE BOB....I'LL HAVE TO ROLL WITH BIZ DOWN THERE IN THREE WEEKZ........ :biggrin:
> *


That would be cool :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 3 2009, 08:30 PM~12596247
> *fuckin baller :0 happy new year
> *


Hey Im still eatin Cheetos cause of your ass , :angry: HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU TOO BROTHER :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

just because with the cheese fingers after fool


----------



## GarciaJ100

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Dec 30 2008, 12:02 AM~12556410
> *Thanks bro :biggrin:  come on out and check out the new shop
> *


yeah for sure I know arturo wants to go check it out


----------



## mosca

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 2 2009, 08:31 PM~12588584
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Shop looking good, might have to stop by this Saturday :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Jan 5 2009, 01:02 PM~12611216
> *yeah for sure I know arturo wants to go check it out
> *


Bring that Silver fella with ya :cheesy:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by mosca_@Jan 5 2009, 08:09 PM~12615329
> *Shop looking good, might have to stop by this Saturday :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Ill be there, come on by :biggrin:


----------



## OVERTIME

There are some nice cars in that shop


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Jan 5 2009, 08:44 PM~12615795
> *There are some nice cars in that shop
> *


Ya I wish they were mine


----------



## hugos76




----------



## GarciaJ100

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 5 2009, 09:38 PM~12615707
> *Bring that Silver fella with ya :cheesy:
> *


lol in that case we'll just through a meeting at your new shop!!! :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Jan 5 2009, 10:08 PM~12617031
> *lol in that case we'll just through a meeting at your new shop!!! :biggrin:
> *


Why, does he only come out for meetings now? :0


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 6 2009, 08:08 PM~12626786
> *Why, does he only come out for meetings now? :0
> *


very nice shop bob :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Jan 9 2009, 09:25 PM~12657502
> *very nice shop bob :biggrin:
> *


Your just saying that cause you see some silver metal in there :biggrin:


----------



## MR CHOCO

do you guys do pinstriping or leafing. by the way that a bad ass 61 rag you got ther.61s rule :worship: nice shop by the way. :thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by MR CHOCO_@Jan 10 2009, 11:56 AM~12662088
> *do you guys do pinstriping or leafing. by the way that a bad ass 61 rag you got ther.61s rule  :worship: nice shop by the way.  :thumbsup:
> *


Yes I do pinstripe and leaf :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS+Jan 2 2009, 09:38 PM~12588646-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: like the new shop bob :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD [email protected] 3 2009, 08:23 PM~12596197
> *Ya they have a car here now so hitch a ride :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 3 2009, 08:30 PM~12596247
> *fuckin baller :0 happy new year
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: whats up JIMMY!!!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 9 2009, 09:27 PM~12657519
> *Your just saying that cause you see some silver metal in there :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: x2


----------



## Scrilla

:cheesy:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 2 2009, 08:39 PM~12588651
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Good to see your still at it & the new shop looks great :thumbsup: 
O yea your BIG time now cuz the new shop has a bathroom :biggrin:


----------



## mosca

How it going Bob :wave:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jan 13 2009, 03:55 PM~12693166
> *Good to see your still at it & the new shop looks great :thumbsup:
> O yea your BIG time now cuz the new shop has a bathroom :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: and its say male and female on it :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by mosca_@Jan 13 2009, 09:01 PM~12696120
> *How it going Bob  :wave:
> *


Waz up brother? going good! :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

:wave:

Hows the new shop going for you bob?


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 2 2009, 08:37 PM~12588641
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS A BADASS CAMARO  I WANT IT


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jan 16 2009, 04:17 PM~12725364
> *:wave:
> 
> Hows the new shop going for you bob?
> *


when we going out here?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## BOBO

BIG BOB. HOW IS THE NEW SHOP BRO.


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 18 2009, 08:07 PM~12742981
> *when we going out here?
> *


:dunno: whenever its not that bad of a drive so watever just let me know maybe one of these saturdays


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BOBO_@Jan 19 2009, 07:25 AM~12747205
> *BIG BOB. HOW IS THE NEW SHOP BRO.
> *


ITS GREAT MAN , IVE NEEDED THIS FOR A LONG TIME :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 18 2009, 08:07 PM~12742981
> *when we going out here?
> *


MAN JUST PUT YO ASS IN THE CAR AND TAKE A LIL RIDE :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63

wasup BOB!! new place looks good!!!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

THANKS TO EVERYONE THATS COME OUT TO SEE THE NEW SHOP!! I THOUGHT WHEN I MOVED OUT HERE I WOULDNT SEE MUCH OF ANYONE ANYMORE, BUT I GUESS I WAS WRONG, YALL BEEN COMMIN OUT DEEP, SOME MAKIN APPOINTMENTS AND ALOT OF PEPS JUST TO CHECK OUT THE NEW PLACE.   THANKS AGAIN BROTHERS


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Jan 19 2009, 09:13 PM~12753572
> *wasup BOB!!  new place looks good!!!
> *


THANKS BRO  HOWS THINGS WITH YA?


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 18 2009, 09:42 PM~12743876
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nce flier. ou should put your new address on it and phone # :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jan 19 2009, 01:29 PM~12749244
> *:dunno: whenever its not that bad of a drive so watever just let me know maybe one of these saturdays
> *


sounds good.I amfree any sat. just got to let the ifey know ahead of time.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 19 2009, 09:06 PM~12753477
> *MAN JUST PUT YO ASS IN THE CAR AND TAKE A LIL RIDE :biggrin:
> *


LOL just might do that. I will see whats up with the homies. and ifnot then I will ride out.


----------



## 61bckbmbr

nice shop Bob, about time you get a bigger shop. good now a got a place to keep a car when I come up there :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS+Jan 19 2009, 09:13 PM~12753574-->
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS TO EVERYONE THATS COME OUT TO SEE THE NEW SHOP!! I THOUGHT WHEN I MOVED OUT HERE I WOULDNT SEE MUCH OF ANYONE ANYMORE, BUT I GUESS I WAS WRONG,  YALL BEEN COMMIN OUT DEEP,  SOME MAKIN APPOINTMENTS AND ALOT OF PEPS JUST TO CHECK OUT THE NEW PLACE.     THANKS AGAIN BROTHERS
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> im not gonna lie its easier for me to get there than ur old shop :biggrin: even though its farther its easier
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NIMSTER64_@Jan 20 2009, 08:45 AM~12758267
> *sounds good.I amfree any sat. just got to let the ifey know ahead of time.
> *


  ill let you know when i get a saturday off i gotta work this saturday


----------



## ~*~DIAMOND GIRL~*~

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 2 2009, 10:39 PM~12588651
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



WOW BOB NICE SHOP!!!! NOW U HAVE PLENTY OF ROOM!


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 19 2009, 09:13 PM~12753574
> *THANKS TO EVERYONE THATS COME OUT TO SEE THE NEW SHOP!! I THOUGHT WHEN I MOVED OUT HERE I WOULDNT SEE MUCH OF ANYONE ANYMORE, BUT I GUESS I WAS WRONG,  YALL BEEN COMMIN OUT DEEP,  SOME MAKIN APPOINTMENTS AND ALOT OF PEPS JUST TO CHECK OUT THE NEW PLACE.     THANKS AGAIN BROTHERS
> *


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 20 2009, 08:47 AM~12758277
> *LOL  just might do that. I will see whats up with the homies. and ifnot then I will ride out.
> *


Ill see you here then :biggrin:


----------



## pfcc64

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

:biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@Jan 20 2009, 09:26 AM~12758575
> *nice shop Bob, about time you get a bigger shop. good now a got a place to keep a car when I come up there  :biggrin:
> *


Nice to see your still here bro :biggrin: You know your always welcome :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ~*~DIAMOND GIRL~*~_@Jan 20 2009, 01:48 PM~12761142
> *WOW BOB NICE SHOP!!!! NOW U HAVE PLENTY OF ROOM!
> *


Ya its great with all this room. I was even doin back flips the other day and didnt even hit anything :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Jan 20 2009, 04:01 PM~12762290
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by pfcc64_@Jan 20 2009, 10:24 PM~12766458
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Hows it goin brother Art? Thanks for all your help :biggrin:


----------



## ~*~DIAMOND GIRL~*~

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 20 2009, 11:26 PM~12766499
> *Ya its great with all this room.  I was even doin back flips the other day and didnt even hit anything :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


\

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
R U GOIN 2 WORLD OF WHEELS?


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 20 2009, 10:26 PM~12766499
> *Ya its great with all this room.  I was even doin back flips the other day and didnt even hit anything :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jan 20 2009, 01:24 PM~12760935
> *im not gonna lie its easier for me to get there than ur old shop  :biggrin:  even though its farther its easier
> ill let you know when i get a saturday off i gotta work this saturday
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 20 2009, 10:22 PM~12766431
> *Ill see you here then :biggrin:
> *


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ~*~DIAMOND GIRL~*~_@Jan 21 2009, 07:56 AM~12769252
> *\
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> R U GOIN 2 WORLD OF WHEELS?
> *


IM TRYIN TO GO, GOT ALOT GOIN ON RIGHT NOW BUT IM TRYIN TO GO SAT.


----------



## StreetStyleChicago

CONGRATS ON THE NEW PLACE HOLLYWOOD! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Jan 22 2009, 04:27 PM~12784007
> *CONGRATS ON THE NEW PLACE HOLLYWOOD! :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


Thanks brother  hope to see you here for a visit some day :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Man I wish I would have got a bigger shop 20 years ago, shit is getting done why faster :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

This ones commin of the frame tomorrow


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 19 2009, 10:15 PM~12753619
> *THANKS BRO   HOWS THINGS WITH YA?
> *


Real Good. I'm gonna have to pack a lunch for the drive to see you now! :biggrin:


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 22 2009, 10:28 PM~12787983
> *Man I wish I would have got a bigger shop 20 years ago, shit is getting done why faster :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Jan 23 2009, 01:40 AM~12789924
> *Real Good.  I'm gonna have to pack a lunch for the drive to see you now! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## High-Class Customs

Congrats bro.. the shop looks real good...


----------



## viejitos54

what's up hollywood it was nice kicking back in your shop yestrerday with some cerveza......... :biggrin:


----------



## chicaddi

Hollywood does some kick ass work


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@Jan 25 2009, 01:37 PM~12809277
> *what's up hollywood it was nice kicking back in your shop yestrerday with some cerveza......... :biggrin:
> *


Thanks for supplying the cervezas brother :biggrin: It was nice seein yall again, thanks for stoppin out


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by chicaddi_@Jan 25 2009, 06:56 PM~12811368
> *Hollywood does some kick ass work
> *


Thanks   :biggrin:


----------



## PIGEON

WOW


----------



## Los Neighbors

whats up bob! 
anything new? :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by High-Class Customs_@Jan 24 2009, 02:47 PM~12802780
> *Congrats bro..  the shop looks real good...
> *


THANKS BRO :biggrin:


----------



## viejitos54

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 25 2009, 09:06 PM~12812628
> *Thanks for supplying the cervezas brother :biggrin:  It was nice seein yall again, thanks for stoppin out
> *


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 22 2009, 09:31 PM~12788041
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Nice looking shop Bob.


----------



## rag6treimpala

SUP BOB ? JUST CHECKING IN ON YOU


----------



## HitemHard78

:wave: LOOKING GOOD


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Jan 30 2009, 12:25 PM~12858604
> *Nice looking shop Bob.
> *


Gotta see it in person :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by rag6treimpala_@Jan 30 2009, 02:32 PM~12859583
> *SUP BOB ? JUST CHECKING IN ON YOU
> *


Waz up bro? You get a new dog?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by HitemHard78_@Jan 30 2009, 02:46 PM~12859731
> *:wave: LOOKING GOOD
> *


Where you been bro? Havnt seen ya in a while. You gotta come out to the new shop some day.


----------



## rag6treimpala

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 30 2009, 11:02 PM~12863769
> *Waz up bro?  You get a new dog?
> *


not yet ! gotta get you yours before i get a dog ! but thats what i want a cane corso. do you think this dog will make sure nobody fucks with my ride or crib when im not home http://www.belmontecanecorso.com/tal.html


----------



## $montana505$

dam bro whos 64 rag is that :wow:


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 30 2009, 10:04 PM~12863780
> *Where you been bro? Havnt seen ya in a while.  You gotta come out to the new shop some day.
> *


whats up bob how are things at the new shop?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by rag6treimpala_@Jan 31 2009, 08:09 AM~12865605
> *not yet !  gotta get you yours before  i get a dog !  but thats what i want a cane corso.   do you think this dog will make sure nobody  fucks with my ride or crib when im not home  http://www.belmontecanecorso.com/tal.html
> *


If I seen that dog, and I was commin up on your crib or your ride I think Id back off, Shit that dog probley weighs more then me :0


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by $montana505$_@Jan 31 2009, 08:33 AM~12865668
> *dam bro whos 64 rag is that  :wow:
> *


Some dude from the south west, Says he knows you :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Jan 31 2009, 08:49 PM~12870031
> *whats up bob how are things at the new shop?
> *


Going goood bro  You want me to post pics yet?


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 31 2009, 08:57 PM~12870639
> *Going goood bro  You want me to post pics yet?
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Feb 1 2009, 10:49 PM~12878307
> *
> *


LOOKING GOOD


----------



## $montana505$

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 31 2009, 09:56 PM~12870633
> *Some dude from the south west, Says he knows you :biggrin:
> *


Thats what they all say "i know montana" but its all bull shit :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS+Jan 31 2009, 09:57 PM~12870639-->
> 
> 
> 
> Going goood bro  You want me to post pics yet?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0 :0
> <!--QuoteBegin-NIMSTER64_@Feb 2 2009, 01:10 AM~12879510
> *LOOKING GOOD
> *


:wave:


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by $montana505$_@Feb 2 2009, 07:14 AM~12880175
> *Thats what they all say  "i know montana" but its all bull shit :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :biggrin:


----------



## $montana505$

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Feb 2 2009, 12:31 PM~12881907
> *:0  :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP BROTHA HOW HAVE YOU BEEN


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by $montana505$_@Feb 2 2009, 06:42 PM~12885362
> *WHATS UP BROTHA HOW HAVE YOU BEEN
> *



Not much out here bROtha... just been working. Whats going out your way?


----------



## E

ttt


----------



## ICECOLD63

:wave:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by $montana505$_@Feb 2 2009, 07:14 AM~12880175
> *Thats what they all say  "i know montana" but its all bull shit :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THATS NOT WHAT I HEAR :0


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Feb 2 2009, 08:40 PM~12886707
> *:wave:
> *


PACK THAT LUNCH BROTHER AND TAKE A RIDE :cheesy:


----------



## rag-4

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: cruize1, *Southside01, HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS*

:wave:


----------



## silver-metal 82

:biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Feb 2 2009, 10:54 PM~12887853
> *PACK THAT LUNCH BROTHER AND TAKE A RIDE :cheesy:
> *


Soon!! I know I gotta check it out!!


----------



## $montana505$

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Feb 2 2009, 06:57 PM~12885490
> *Not much out here bROtha... just been working.  Whats going out your way?
> 
> 
> *


ill be your way next week :biggrin:


----------



## 2low2c_under

whats up bob this Roy ...really like the shop wish i was in chicago all my hydo problem would be over....LOL. I sent you a pm brother so when you get a chance hit be back. later


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by $montana505$_@Feb 3 2009, 07:06 AM~12891212
> *ill be your way next week :biggrin:
> *



 
Give me a call carnal. The new shop is around my house.


----------



## PABLOC13

To view this email as a web page, please follow this link



Final Chance To Prevent A Federal Program
To Crush Newer Model Trucks & SUVs


Our efforts to prevent Congress from including a nationwide “Cash for Clunkers” program in the economic stimulus package were successful in the U.S. House of Representatives. Thousands of SEMA Action Network (SAN) enthusiasts and SEMA members contacted House Speaker Nancy Pelosi in opposition to the plan. The Speaker’s Office informed us that your emails, calls and faxes were received and, thanks to your work, Cash for Clunkers was not included in the economic stimulus package passed by the House. However, some lawmakers now want to include a vehicle scrappage program in the Senate version of the economic stimulus bill to be voted on during the first week of February. The legislation (S 247) would give $8 billion in taxpayer dollars to consumers who turn-in their “gas guzzlers” to have them crushed. Lawmakers need to scrap this idea!

Contact Senator Diane Feinstein (D-CA) IMMEDIATELY to Oppose S. 247

The so-called “Accelerated Retirement of Inefficient Vehicles Act” is Cash for Clunkers with a twist. Instead of focusing exclusively on older cars, this program would target vehicles with low fuel economy ratings of any model year. Vehicles targeted for the scrap pile will likely include Chevy Blazers, Chevy Silverados, Chevy S-10s, Chevy Tahoes, Dodge Dakotas, Dodge Rams, Ford Explorers, Ford F-Series, Jeep Cherokees, Jeep Wranglers and any other SUV or truck that obtains less than 18 miles per gallon. Participants would receive cash vouchers ranging from $2,500 to $4,500 based on the model year and whether the replacement vehicle was a more fuel-efficient new car or used car (MY 2004 or later). Fuel-efficient is defined as getting at least 25 percent better mileage for the corporate average fuel economy (CAFE) target for its class. It would be illegal to resell the scrapped vehicles. Up to four million pickups and SUVs would be destroyed over the next four years.

____________________________________________________________________

Don’t Delay! Please contact Senator Diane Feinstein today and tell her that you oppose S 247.

• Click here to send an email: (http://feinstein.senate.gov/public/index.cfm?FuseAction=ContactUs.EmailMe)
• Call: (202) 224-3841
• Fax: (202) 228-3954

____________________________________________________________________

Talking Points

Oppose the Use of U.S. Taxpayer Dollars for Accelerated Vehicle Retirement

*
• I am writing to urge lawmakers not to approve an “accelerated vehicle retirement” program. This is a misguided attempt to spur car sales and claim that the country’s fleet fuel mileage is being improved.

*
An accelerated vehicle retirement program is flawed because it does not factor-in how many miles-a-year the collected vehicles are currently being driven. U.S. taxpayers will be buying rarely-driven second and third vehicles that have minimal impact on overall fuel economy and air pollution.

*
The program will reduce the number of vehicles available for low-income individuals and drive up the cost of the remaining vehicles and repair parts.

*
The program fails to acknowledge driver needs, such as the ability to transport a family, tow a trailer or rely upon the performance, safety and utility characteristics associated with the larger vehicles.

*
Any vehicle scrappage program threatens enthusiasts nationwide with the loss of valuable parts and parts-cars for repair, restoration, and customization projects. An accelerated retirement program will reduce the availability of affordable transportation and repair parts used by low-income drivers. It will also compete with the Salvation Army, the Purple Heart and other charities that rely on vehicle donations to raise money.

*
The idea that the trucks and SUVs must be scrapped in order to save energy is irrational. The program’s “carbon footprint” does not factor in the amount of energy and natural resources expended in manufacturing the existing car, spent scrapping it and manufacturing a replacement car.

*
Many states have considered scrappage programs in the past as a way to help clean the air or increase mpg, but abandoned the effort because they simply don’t work. The programs are not cost-effective and do not achieve verifiable fuel economy or air quality benefits.

*
We hope we can count on you to reject “Accelerated Vehicle Retirement.” Thank you for your consideration on this very important matter.

Please send a copy of your message to Sen. Feinstein to [email protected].


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 31 2009, 08:52 PM~12870609
> *If I seen that dog, and I was commin up on your crib or your ride I think Id back off, Shit that dog probley weighs more then me :0
> *


whats up bob how r u doing keeping busy :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 2low2c_under_@Feb 3 2009, 08:10 AM~12891354
> *whats up bob this Roy ...really like the shop wish i was in chicago all my hydo problem would be over....LOL. I sent you a pm brother so when you get a chance hit be back. later
> *


Waz up Roy? hows things down in Goerga?


----------



## OG86REGAL

Very nice work


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Feb 3 2009, 08:16 PM~12897467
> *whats up bob how r u doing keeping busy :biggrin:
> *


Waiting for some chrome to come back for the cutty and we back on it :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by OG86REGAL_@Feb 3 2009, 08:39 PM~12897778
> *Very nice work
> *


Thanks


----------



## 2low2c_under

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Feb 3 2009, 07:37 PM~12897752
> *Waz up Roy? hows things down in Goerga?
> *


Everythings ok just working my but off and trying to get this car together


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Feb 3 2009, 08:39 PM~12897783
> *Waiting for some chrome to come back for the cutty and we back on it  :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Feb 3 2009, 08:40 PM~12897801
> *Thanks
> *


Whats up Bob, the 63 F85 Cutlass is doin good, rode smooth all summer  .
Hopin to get back in your shop sometime this year with my 73 caprice.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82+Feb 3 2009, 08:16 PM~12897467-->
> 
> 
> 
> whats up bob how r u doing keeping busy :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD [email protected] 3 2009, 08:39 PM~12897783
> *Waiting for some chrome to come back for the cutty and we back on it  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Los Neighbors_@Feb 4 2009, 09:26 AM~12902524
> *:thumbsup:
> *


I can't wait to see silver metal on the streets. well deserved and worth the wait :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 4 2009, 11:05 AM~12903253
> *I can't wait to see silver metal on the streets. well deserved and worth the wait :biggrin:*


x1000 
:biggrin: 








:thumbsup: 
whats up neighbor how have u been?


----------



## cloz grumpy




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Feb 4 2009, 09:30 AM~12902560
> *Whats up Bob, the 63 F85 Cutlass is doin good, rode smooth all summer  .
> Hopin to get back in your shop sometime this year with my 73 caprice.
> *


GLAD TO HEAR THAT IT WAS A GOOD CAR FOR ME TO DO BEING I NEVER DID ONE BEFORE:biggrin: LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEIN YOU AGAIN  i DID MOVE THE SHOP JUST IN CASE YOU DIDNT GO BACK ON THIS TOPIC


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Feb 4 2009, 09:05 PM~12909187
> *GLAD TO HEAR THAT  IT WAS A GOOD CAR FOR ME TO DO BEING I NEVER DID ONE BEFORE:biggrin: LOOKING FORWARD TO SEEIN YOU AGAIN    i DID MOVE THE SHOP JUST IN CASE YOU DIDNT GO BACK ON THIS TOPIC
> *


Yeah I seen that you moved, hope the new spot does good for you.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Feb 5 2009, 04:58 PM~12917231
> *Yeah I seen that you moved, hope the new spot does good for you.
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Feb 5 2009, 08:42 PM~12920294
> *THANKS BRO
> *


whats up bob :biggrin:


----------



## R.O.VILLE

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## ICECOLD63

:wave:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Feb 8 2009, 12:36 AM~12939349
> *:wave:
> *


:wave:
whats going on bro hows the 63?


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## $montana505$

:nicoderm: :dunno:


----------



## 2low2c_under

hey bob...pm sent


----------



## rag-4




----------



## Y U H8TIN

*TtT* :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Feb 4 2009, 04:27 PM~12906206
> *x1000
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> whats up neighbor how have u been?
> *


hybernating gainig some pounds  I am about to start walking every day to loose some of this belly LOL. :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Feb 11 2009, 11:39 PM~12979674
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: how you been? we all need to get togwether before summer hits and chill like old times


----------



## weatmaster

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jul 20 2008, 10:26 PM~11133227
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a little thing I came up with for the cars being transported, just lift the car and slip them on your cylinder shaft and let the car down,  just in case you would have any kind of hose , dump , or check valve fail.  Its better then opening the door on the trailer and finding your car 3 wheeling up the side of the trailer, or finding the back all the way down and tie downs loose and beatin the shit out of the bottom of your car.  You can even chrome them and use the at the show in case you hade the problem on the way there.
> *


Those are great - i made somethin like this outa wood but yours are way better


----------



## PABLOC13

Send pictures and short story about your car for Roz Varon show "I Love My Car"

Write a paragraph on why your car is special!




Include the following:
Name
address
telephone #
Type of Vehicle
email address



Roz needs pictures of your vehicle and a short explanation of why it is special to you!!

email to [email protected]










Send today so your car can be featured on TV!

Email pictures of your car along with a short story for the Roz Varon "I love my Car" segment on Channel 7 ABC today !

Call 847-997-8624 or email [email protected]



Sincerely,




Jerry Robbin
[email protected]
847-997-8624


----------



## RO68RAG

NICE SHOP BOB  
WE'LL BE OUT THERE NEXT
WEEK.......WITH BIZ


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 14 2009, 03:18 PM~13003095
> *NICE SHOP BOB
> WE'LL BE OUT THERE NEXT
> WEEK.......WITH BIZ
> *


COOL BROTHER, SEE YOU THEN


----------



## rollnlo84olds

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Feb 14 2009, 06:12 PM~13004484
> *COOL BROTHER, SEE YOU THEN
> *


Whats up Bob.miss just stopping by to talk.Good luck with the move. :nicoderm:


----------



## PIGEON

:wave:


----------



## PITBULL

nice shop bro congrats ,,,,,,


----------



## Gorilla Bob

:wave:


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Feb 14 2009, 03:18 PM~13003095
> *
> WE'LL BE OUT THERE NEXT
> WEEK.......
> *


----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT


----------



## PITBULL

bob you better come :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 18 2009, 09:52 PM~13044703
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bob you better come :biggrin:
> *


no beer no show


----------



## TWEEDY

X2


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 16 2009, 05:50 AM~13015455
> *nice shop bro congrats ,,,,,,
> *


Thanks buddy  you got a bigger shop so I thought I should too :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 19 2009, 08:52 AM~13048203
> *no beer no show
> *


YOU GOT THAT RIGHT :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Feb 18 2009, 09:52 PM~13044703
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bob you better come :biggrin:
> *


If I get everything running smooth at the new shop I just might have to take a ride Maybe even try to bring somthing :biggrin: , Not much time to work on my own shit the last few years  I hope that will change soon


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Feb 19 2009, 08:09 PM~13054320
> *If I get everything running smooth at the new shop I just might have to take a ride  Maybe even try to bring somthing :biggrin: , Not much time to work on my own shit the last few years  I hope that will change soon
> *


WAT WOULD U LIKE 2 BUILD FOR URSELF


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Feb 20 2009, 06:32 AM~13057842
> *WAT WOULD U LIKE 2 BUILD FOR URSELF
> *


X2?


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by PIGEON+Feb 20 2009, 05:32 AM~13057842-->
> 
> 
> 
> WAT WOULD U LIKE 2 BUILD FOR URSELF
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-ICECOLD63_@Feb 20 2009, 07:40 AM~13058053
> *X2?
> *


X3 :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Feb 20 2009, 05:32 AM~13057842
> *WAT WOULD U LIKE 2 BUILD FOR URSELF
> *


SIX ONE OFCOURSE OR SIX THREE :biggrin:


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Feb 20 2009, 10:24 AM~13058953
> *SIX ONE OFCOURSE OR SIX THREE :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## hugos76

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Feb 20 2009, 10:24 AM~13058953
> *SIX ONE OFCOURSE OR SIX THREE :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 19 2009, 07:52 AM~13048203
> *no beer no show
> *


no doubt wtf


----------



## Southside01

WILL HAVE BEER :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: COME ON AND HAVE SOME FUN


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Feb 20 2009, 09:24 AM~13058953
> *SIX ONE OFCOURSE OR SIX THREE :biggrin:
> *


THE MORE I LOOK AT 61S THE MORE I LIKE THEM VERT THOUGH


----------



## HitemHard78




----------



## PIGEON

HEY.............. 61 PAGE :0 hno:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 20 2009, 09:32 PM~13064445
> *no doubt wtf
> *


YOU BETTER BRING THE CHEETOS THIS TIME :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Feb 20 2009, 09:40 PM~13064514
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WILL HAVE BEER :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: COME ON AND HAVE SOME FUN
> *


 IM SURE ILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Feb 21 2009, 02:05 PM~13069274
> *THE MORE I LOOK AT 61S THE MORE I LIKE THEM VERT THOUGH
> *


BUBBLE OR RAG IN A 61 IS COOL


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Feb 21 2009, 06:28 PM~13071073
> *YOU BETTER BRING THE CHEETOS THIS TIME :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


shit got bring a big bag with no beer


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Feb 21 2009, 07:33 PM~13071112
> *shit got bring a big bag with no beer
> *


GOTTA HAVE THE BEER :angry:


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Feb 21 2009, 09:21 PM~13071447
> *GOTTA HAVE THE BEER  :angry:
> *


non alcoholic beer for you mister!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Feb 20 2009, 09:40 PM~13064514
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WILL HAVE BEER :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin: COME ON AND HAVE SOME FUN
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT


----------



## Biz-MN

:biggrin:


----------



## rag-4

:biggrin:


----------



## House_50




----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Feb 24 2009, 12:04 AM~13093744
> *
> *


 :biggrin: HOW YOU BEEN BRO?this weather is crazy. hey how much does the neighbor want for his crib?


----------



## $montana505$

whats up bob whats the deal :dunno:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by $montana505$_@Feb 25 2009, 06:04 PM~13111166
> *whats up bob whats the deal :dunno:
> *


Just workin like a horse bro. to much work goin on and tryin to do everything at the same time. Ill be sending you some pics soon.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 23 2009, 11:12 PM~13093841
> *:biggrin: HOW YOU BEEN BRO?this weather is crazy. hey how much does the neighbor want for his crib?
> *


whats up neighbor ur right the weather is very crazy, and i have no idea how much they want bro.


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Feb 25 2009, 06:46 PM~13112143
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good bob :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Feb 25 2009, 07:44 PM~13112122
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


is there a silver car in the shop somewhere? :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Feb 28 2009, 09:40 AM~13136871
> *is there a silver car in the shop somewhere? :biggrin:
> *


Ya its in there somewhere


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Feb 28 2009, 05:07 PM~13139423
> *Ya its in there somewhere
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG

:0


----------



## RO68RAG

*WHAT IS THIS GUY DOING THERE?*



:uh: :biggrin:


----------



## PIGEON

THATS A BIG SHOP :0 I COULD PULL IN MY SEMI TRUCK


----------



## silver-metal 82

:biggrin:


----------



## RIDDLER

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Mar 2 2009, 11:28 AM~13153404
> *WHAT IS THIS GUY DOING THERE?
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :biggrin:
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PABLOC13

THANKS TO YOU U.S. CONGRESS REJECTS

“CASH FOR CLUNKERS” PROGRAM

In recent weeks, thousands of SEMA members and SEMA Action Network (SAN) enthusiasts responded to a call for action urging lawmakers to reject a Cash for Clunkers program as part of the economic stimulus being drafted in Congress. Your efforts were successful. Both the House and Senate versions of the bill are “clunker-free.” Congratulations!
Two proposals were put forth and then withdrawn during the Congressional debate. The first was a $8 billion program targeting SUVs and pickup trucks of any year that make less than 18 mpg such as Chevy Silverados, Dodge Rams, Ford F-Series and Jeep Wranglers. The second would have provided $16 billion worth of cash vouchers to individuals making less than $50,000 a year ($75,000 for families) who allowed their turned-in cars to be destroyed. A Cash for Clunker proposal may reemerge later this year. SEMA will remain vigilant in educating legislators on the need to oppose programs that do not spur car sales, reduce emissions or raise fuel economy.
The Senate economic stimulus bill includes a SEMA-supported amendment allowing taxpayers to claim a tax deduction for car-loan interest payments and excise taxes when they buy a new car in 2009. If enacted in the final stimulus bill, the provision should provide a healthy boost to auto sales. 
Members of Congress recognize that our industry played an important role in scrapping a federal Cash for Clunkers program. SEMA thanks all member companies and SAN enthusiasts who donated their time and effort to contact legislators. Your voice helps protect our industry and hobby.


----------



## PABLOC13

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Mar 2 2009, 12:28 PM~13153404
> *WHAT IS THIS GUY DOING THERE?
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


Eddie... get that cigarette out of Ur hand...smoking is NOT GOOD 4 La RaZa 
:nono: 





... :cheesy:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Mar 2 2009, 12:28 PM~13153404
> *WHAT IS THIS GUY DOING THERE?
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


Waz up bro ? It was nice seein yall back in the CHI


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by PABLOC13_@Mar 3 2009, 08:14 AM~13163155
> *Eddie... get that cigarette out of Ur hand...smoking is NOT GOOD 4 La RaZa
> :nono:
> ... :cheesy:
> *


He picked up that habbit when we were building Sabroso, He would bum one off me when he came to the shop to look at the car ,and the invoice for the car. :0 I think its a habbit Now everytime he comes to the shop. I think thats the only time he smokes.


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Mar 2 2009, 12:26 PM~13153386
> *
> :0
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## $montana505$

looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by $montana505$_@Mar 3 2009, 07:06 PM~13169939
> *looking good  :thumbsup:
> *


WAZ UP BRO? THOSE ARE YOUR ARMS :biggrin:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 3 2009, 08:01 PM~13169879
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Interesting Bob... I thought you were just doing a motor? :scrutinize: :biggrin: 

Can't wait to see the finished product! :thumbsup: 

My 61's lookin about the same as this one right now at Jimmy's Shop...


----------



## hugos76

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 3 2009, 06:57 PM~13169820
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## $montana505$

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 3 2009, 07:20 PM~13170086
> *WAZ UP BRO? THOSE ARE YOUR ARMS :biggrin:
> *


o cool cant wait to see what your going to do to them :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Mar 3 2009, 09:34 PM~13171595
> *Interesting Bob... I thought you were just doing a motor?  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> 
> Can't wait to see the finished product! :thumbsup:
> 
> My 61's lookin about the same as this one right now at Jimmy's Shop...
> *


WERE TOUCHING IT UP A LITTLE TOO :biggrin:


----------



## PABLOC13

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 3 2009, 06:29 PM~13169512
> *He picked up that habbit when we were building Sabroso, He would bum one off me when he came to the shop to look at the car ,and the invoice for the car. :0  I think its a habbit Now everytime he comes to the shop.  I think thats the only time he smokes.
> *


I can dig it ... :cheesy:


----------



## PABLOC13

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Mar 2 2009, 12:26 PM~13153386
> *
> :0
> *


looking good Homie

keep d movement going!!!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by PABLOC13_@Mar 4 2009, 12:01 PM~13177694
> *looking good Homie
> 
> keep d movement going!!!
> *


THANKS BRO :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Mar 3 2009, 08:34 PM~13171595
> *Interesting Bob... I thought you were just doing a motor?  :scrutinize:  :biggrin:
> 
> Can't wait to see the finished product! :thumbsup:
> 
> My 61's lookin about the same as this one right now at Jimmy's Shop...
> *


one difference the one at bobs will actually get done


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 4 2009, 01:14 PM~13179277
> *one difference the one at bobs will actually get done
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## little chris

keep up the good work hollywood


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 4 2009, 03:14 PM~13179277
> *one difference the one at bobs will actually get done
> *


No Shit!!! Get back to work!!! You don't see Bob bullshittin around on Layitlow in the middle of a workday... :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Mar 4 2009, 07:57 PM~13182440
> *No Shit!!!  Get back to work!!!  You don't see Bob bullshittin around on Layitlow in the middle of a workday...  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## $montana505$

:thumbsup:


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Mar 4 2009, 05:57 PM~13182440
> *No Shit!!!  Get back to work!!!  You don't see Bob bullshittin around on Layitlow in the middle of a workday...  :biggrin:
> *


fuck that bob likes the guy with the 61 at his shop :0


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by showandgo+Mar 4 2009, 02:14 PM~13179277-->
> 
> 
> 
> one difference the one at bobs will actually get done
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Detroit 6 [email protected] 4 2009, 06:57 PM~13182440
> *No Shit!!!  Get back to work!!!  You don't see Bob bullshittin around on Layitlow in the middle of a workday...  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-showandgo_@Mar 5 2009, 09:52 AM~13189260
> *fuck that bob likes the guy with the 61 at his shop :0
> *


:rofl: 
:wave:
whats up jimmy!
:wave: 
whats up bob!


----------



## gold cutt 84

:nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Mar 5 2009, 11:59 AM~13190344
> *:nicoderm:  :wave:
> *


whats up alex! 
long time no chat how have u been?


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Mar 5 2009, 12:20 PM~13191260
> *whats up alex!
> long time no chat how have u been?
> *


im doing ok. . its been a while for shure. how is the cutty coming along???


----------



## Los Neighbors

to be honest with u i have no idea i havent been to bobs in a minute i was there i think in January when we dropped it off after that i am in the dark


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Mar 5 2009, 03:59 PM~13192755
> *to be honest with u i have no idea i havent been to bobs in a minute i was there i think in January when we dropped it off after that i am in the dark
> *


WE BOUT READY TO SHINE A LIGHT ON THAT SHIT :0


----------



## viejitos54

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Feb 25 2009, 07:44 PM~13112122
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Orale Hoolywood  Shadow said the 39 rides good he's loving it :biggrin: 
Did you get the link for shadow's 230 water pump pulley?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@Mar 5 2009, 08:13 PM~13195265
> *Orale Hoolywood  Shadow said the 39 rides good he's loving it :biggrin:
> Did you get the link for shadow's  230 water pump pulley?
> *


Ya it do ride good :biggrin: And I did get that link, thanks


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by little chris_@Mar 4 2009, 05:00 PM~13181115
> *keep up the good work hollywood
> *


THANKS BRO


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 5 2009, 09:52 AM~13189260
> *fuck that bob likes the guy with the 61 at his shop :0
> *


WHAT DO YOU MEAN BY LIKE?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Mar 5 2009, 11:59 AM~13190344
> *:nicoderm:  :wave:
> *


WAZ UP ALEX?


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Mar 5 2009, 02:59 PM~13192755
> *to be honest with u i have no idea i havent been to bobs in a minute i was there i think in January when we dropped it off after that i am in the dark
> *


im shure its going to be sweet...


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 5 2009, 08:57 PM~13196347
> *WAZ UP ALEX?
> *


whats up bob, hows it going at the new place?


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS+Mar 5 2009, 07:37 PM~13194941-->
> 
> 
> 
> WE BOUT READY TO SHINE A LIGHT ON THAT SHIT :0
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :0
> BOB are u gonna make me get a day off and go see the car???
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-gold cutt 84_@Mar 6 2009, 12:12 AM~13197816
> *im shure its going to be sweet...
> *


im sure it is :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

:biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63




----------



## mosca




----------



## PIGEON

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Mar 6 2009, 12:13 AM~13197822
> *whats up bob,  hows it going at the new place?
> *


Going good bro, just need to get some cars out, got peps waiting to get in.


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 9 2009, 04:57 PM~13227498
> *Going good bro, just need to get some cars out, got peps waiting to get in.
> *


thats good to hear....


----------



## Biz-MN




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Biz-MN_@Mar 9 2009, 10:03 PM~13230688
> *
> *


ZUP BIZ


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 10 2009, 04:46 PM~13239450
> *ZUP BIZ
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Biz-MN

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS+Mar 10 2009, 05:46 PM~13239450-->
> 
> 
> 
> ZUP BIZ
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> JUST ANOTHER DAY IN PARADISE bRO. :biggrin:
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-silver-metal 82_@Mar 10 2009, 10:36 PM~13244057
> *:thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT


----------



## DUKE CITY RO

:thumbsup:


----------



## silver-metal 82

:thumbsup:


----------



## $montana505$

:nicoderm:


----------



## PABLOC13

this guy is selling """ 5.20's """ if any body is interested ... :0 




> _Originally posted by robs68_@Dec 12 2008, 09:44 PM~12416665
> *i gotta get these sold asap....got one nos set 14s...one set semi used 13s...one set of used 14s...6 good 14s tires for sale for spares wall decorations or whatever u wanna do with them...they are PREMIUM SPORTWAYS and all skinny whites.....ill post pics tomarrow but its first come first serve...and lowballers go suck one and goto coker if you cant afford these dont pm me....oh yeah and i got some tru spoke things going up...3 way kos..rims...caps..
> heres my new stash....of 5.20s :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and heres sum more...except those bubble tires on the trus....lols... :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Mar 5 2009, 02:52 PM~13192681
> *im doing ok. . its been a while for shure. how is the cutty coming along???
> *


What's up Alex? Is that your car in blue? uffin:


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 13 2009, 09:58 AM~13270169
> *What's up Alex? Is that your car in blue? uffin:
> *


whats up bruce? how you been? its a little something im working on but dont think it will see the streets this year....


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## House_50

Good job Bob


----------



## House_50

Good job Bob


----------



## silver-metal 82

:biggrin:


----------



## mosca

:wave:


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 13 2009, 05:06 PM~13273910
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE


----------



## $montana505$

:thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by $montana505$_@Mar 16 2009, 05:45 PM~13297781
> *:thumbsup:
> *


waz up new mexico man? wrappin on your frame right now . send you some pics in the next couple days :biggrin:


----------



## $montana505$

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 16 2009, 06:06 PM~13298020
> *waz up new mexico man?  wrappin on your frame right now . send you some pics in the next couple days :biggrin:
> *


your the man


----------



## showtime 77

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Los Neighbors

:wave:
whats going on bob??? 
i gotta go up there one of these days and check out wat ur working on :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Mar 17 2009, 08:27 AM~13303273
> *:wave:
> whats going on bob???
> i gotta go up there one of these days and check out wat ur working on  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## cloz grumpy

sup senor bob?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Mar 17 2009, 06:21 PM~13308341
> *sup senor bob?
> *


NOT MUCH BRO , HAVNT HEARD FROM YOU IN A WHILE.


----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT 
:biggrin:


----------



## youngvillan

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by showtime 77_@Mar 17 2009, 07:42 AM~13303055
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



Whuz going on Bobby???


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

ZUP YALL :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84

got to give it up to bob he got a bad ass spot. looking good bob, much props :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Mar 19 2009, 06:29 PM~13329944
> *got to give it up to bob he got a bad ass spot. looking good bob, much props :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


THANKS MY BROTHER!  IT WAS COOL KICKIN IT WITH YOU AGAIN , AINT SEEN YA IN A WHILE  STOP OUT MORE OFTEN


----------



## RIDDLER

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 19 2009, 06:45 PM~13330655
> *THANKS MY BROTHER!  IT WAS COOL KICKIN IT WITH YOU AGAIN , AINT SEEN YA IN A WHILE   STOP OUT MORE OFTEN
> *


u know it ....


----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT


----------



## betosbomb

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Mar 2 2009, 12:28 PM~13153404
> *WHAT IS THIS GUY DOING THERE?
> 
> 
> 
> :uh:  :biggrin:
> *


Muy Chingon!! :biggrin:


----------



## PIGEON

TTT


----------



## JasonJ

I heard Hollywood Bob wall papered the walls of his shop with toilet paper...




























I guess its because nothing but HOT SHIT coming out of there. :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## MR LAC 95

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by chevybubble_@Mar 22 2009, 08:38 PM~13356609
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Waz up bro? :biggrin:


----------



## showtime 77

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@Mar 19 2009, 04:02 PM~13328197
> *Whuz going on Bobby???
> 
> 
> *


 WHATS UP BRO, NOT MUCH JUST SPYING ON MONTANAS RAGGY,, SO WHEN YOU COMING DOWN TO THE 505, :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Mar 22 2009, 08:35 PM~13356574
> *I heard Hollywood Bob wall papered the walls of his shop with toilet paper...
> I guess its because nothing but HOT SHIT coming out of there.  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## $montana505$

> _Originally posted by showtime 77_@Mar 23 2009, 07:51 AM~13360338
> *WHATS UP BRO, NOT MUCH JUST SPYING ON MONTANAS RAGGY,,  SO WHEN YOU COMING DOWN TO THE 505,  :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nicoderm: :loco:


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by showtime 77_@Mar 23 2009, 07:51 AM~13360338
> *WHATS UP BRO, NOT MUCH JUST SPYING ON MONTANAS RAGGY,,  SO WHEN YOU COMING DOWN TO THE 505,  :biggrin:
> *



:0 

Might take a trip out there soon....

Give a bROther a call sometime...


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## viejitos54

What's up hollywood :wave:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@Mar 24 2009, 07:38 PM~13378440
> *What's up hollywood :wave:
> *


JUST WORKIN AS ALWAYS , WAZ UP WIT YOU BRO?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

http://s246.photobucket.com/albums/gg120/H...nt=146_4699.flv


----------



## PIGEON

DAMNNN BOB AMAZING WORK :worship: :tongue:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Mar 24 2009, 07:46 PM~13378531
> *DAMNNN BOB AMAZING WORK  :worship:  :tongue:
> *


THANKS BRO :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84

DAAAAMMMMMMMMM!!!! LOOKING GOOD BOB!!!!!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Mar 24 2009, 07:51 PM~13378605
> *DAAAAMMMMMMMMM!!!! LOOKING GOOD BOB!!!!!
> *


THANKS ALEX :biggrin:


----------



## mr1987

You hardline that setup,or you installing Pitbull now............ :biggrin:


----------



## latinwarrior13

bad ass work hollywood like always chitowns best installer by far


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by latinwarrior13_@Mar 24 2009, 08:11 PM~13378854
> *bad ass work hollywood like always chitowns best installer by far
> *


x2


----------



## 41bowtie

:wave: 

What s up Bob? nice to have finally taken that ride to your shop, looking good.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by mr1987_@Mar 24 2009, 07:56 PM~13378666
> *You hardline that setup,or you installing Pitbull now............ :biggrin:
> *


I installed it and hard lineed it


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by latinwarrior13_@Mar 24 2009, 08:11 PM~13378854
> *bad ass work hollywood like always chitowns best installer by far
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Mar 25 2009, 08:48 AM~13383543
> *:wave:
> 
> What s up Bob? nice to have finally taken that ride to your shop, looking good.
> *


It was cool seein you again, Thanks for stoppin out


----------



## GarciaJ100

what up bob i cant see pics here at work but i heard thats a BAD ass set up


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by latinwarrior13_@Mar 24 2009, 07:11 PM~13378854
> *bad ass work hollywood like always chitowns best installer by far
> *


shit you gotta give bob atleast midwest, maybe country


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 25 2009, 04:18 PM~13387622
> *shit you gotta give bob atleast midwest, maybe country
> *


Come on Jimmy, your doing the thang over there too, Im just another pee in the pot, but I like what I do for a living, and its leagal :biggrin: THATS THE COOL THING :biggrin: It would be cool if there was good money in it.


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88

Damn that set-up is tight...Bob you know you like the fame over money,,lol


----------



## showandgo

thanks bob i appreciate it, but your hardline and engine work is great. you are right i love what i do also but you know damn well there will never ever be money lolololol. but as long as we have cheetos and beer we are straight :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 13 2009, 06:12 PM~13273975
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice photo shop. LOL it realy looks like your griding :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 25 2009, 05:59 PM~13388615
> *nice photo shop. LOL it realy looks like your griding :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 25 2009, 05:54 PM~13388569
> *thanks bob i appreciate it, but your hardline and engine work is great. you are right i love what i do also but you know damn well there will never ever be money lolololol. but as long as we have cheetos and beer we are straight :biggrin:
> *


Dont forget the fish tank :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Mar 25 2009, 05:53 PM~13388551
> *Damn that set-up is tight...Bob you know you like the fame over money,,lol
> *


Can a brotha get both? :uh:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

new toy for the shop, no more back problems. :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Some BLING for a couple of the lows commin out :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 25 2009, 06:26 PM~13388894
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new toy for the shop, no more back problems.  :biggrin:
> *


that rotiserie needs my vert on it :biggrin: only if money grew on trees  one can only dream


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 25 2009, 06:33 PM~13388953
> *that rotiserie needs my vert on it :biggrin:  only if money grew on trees   one can only dream
> *


I need to find one of those trees too :yes:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 25 2009, 06:38 PM~13389002
> *I need to find one of those trees too :yes:
> *


 :biggrin: Work is looking great like always. danny is going to love that trunk. can't wait to see it.  take alot of pics of the 64 and keep track of cost. thats the route I want to go. clean basic of course a diffrent color.


----------



## NIMSTER64

Say whats up to rudy and tell him to keep up the good work also.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 25 2009, 06:48 PM~13389086
> *Say whats up to rudy and tell him to keep up the good work also.
> *


Ill tell him you said YO, I also got Homer here now too, good welder. I might be getting one more guy in too


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 25 2009, 07:01 PM~13389227
> *Ill tell him you said YO, I also got Homer here now too, good welder. I might be getting one more guy in too
> *


:cheesy: good to see you growing homie. you deserve it. Q-VO Homer


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 25 2009, 07:24 PM~13389495
> *:cheesy:  good to see you growing homie. you deserve it. Q-VO Homer
> *


THANKS BRO :biggrin:


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 25 2009, 05:28 PM~13388909
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some BLING for a couple of the lows commin out :biggrin:
> *


Whos stuff is that ? :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 25 2009, 05:28 PM~13388909
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some BLING for a couple of the lows commin out :biggrin:
> *


damn BOB !! the candy store is in effect,and put me some chicken on that rotiserie  oooooowe GIMMIE, GIMMIE, GIMMIE!!!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## rag6treimpala

all that chrome look good bob cant wait to see the finished product all put together


----------



## Los Neighbors

:biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 25 2009, 05:26 PM~13388894
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new toy for the shop, no more back problems.  :biggrin:
> *


came out nice bob!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Mar 26 2009, 07:13 AM~13394234
> *damn BOB !! the candy store is in effect,and put me some chicken on that rotiserie    oooooowe GIMMIE, GIMMIE, GIMMIE!!!!!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


What up wit you bro, aint  heard from you for a long time. You still swingin it?


----------



## silver-metal 82

:wave:


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 26 2009, 05:22 PM~13399826
> *What up wit you bro, aint  heard from you for a long time. You still swingin it?
> *


not really swangin' it. just listening to my music and ridin' BUT SHE WILL STILL DO THE DAMN THANG...... :biggrin: 




keep doin yah thang UNCLE BOB!! uffin:


----------



## showtime 77

LOOKING GOOD BOB, :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## showtime 77

:nicoderm: :biggrin: WHATS UP MONTANA........


----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 25 2009, 05:26 PM~13388894
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> new toy for the shop, no more back problems.  :biggrin:
> *


MITE BE DA SAME TOY MY DAD WAS GONA BUY :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS+Mar 24 2009, 07:36 PM~13378409-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 24 2009, 07:37 PM~13378418
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Gotti

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Mar 30 2009, 09:59 AM~13430862
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

SOMETHING NEW IM TRYIN, I GUESS IT WILL BE CALLED A SPLIT-NIP N TUCK


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

JUST SOME PICS


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 30 2009, 07:19 PM~13435501
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




that CASSANO sign fucked me up trying to look for the shop.


----------



## TWEEDY

Looks good BOB :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Mar 30 2009, 10:08 AM~13430959
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

Are you painting now also?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 31 2009, 12:18 PM~13443839
> *Are you painting now also?
> *


I guess for now Im only painting cars that I build, Gotta see how the paint thing works in the new shop. Id like to start painting again :biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100

check it out bobby we pulled the frame this weekend


----------



## ICECOLD63

BUSINESS LOOKS GOOD!! :thumbsup:


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Mar 31 2009, 07:50 PM~13448230
> *check it out bobby we pulled the frame this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


IS DAT UR ROTTEN APPLE FRAME


----------



## GarciaJ100

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Apr 1 2009, 01:35 AM~13450917
> *IS DAT UR ROTTEN APPLE FRAME
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 30 2009, 05:19 PM~13435501
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Bob are thoes 30 spoke Cragers on the hard top63?
If so ask the owner how much does he want for them?


----------



## NIMSTER64

> I guess for now Im only painting cars that I build, Gotta see how the paint thing works in the new shop. Id like to start painting again :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> nice. thats a good thing like that everyone knows who built it and painted it. and it was done right. so does a basic install come with a paint job :cheesy:
Click to expand...


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Mar 31 2009, 08:50 PM~13448230
> *check it out bobby we pulled the frame this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SWEET :biggrin: YOU GONNA HAVE IT READY FOR SUMMER?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Mar 31 2009, 10:01 PM~13449209
> *BUSINESS LOOKS GOOD!! :thumbsup:
> *


A LITTLE TO GOOD , BUT IM NOT COMPLAININ :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Apr 1 2009, 05:32 PM~13457071
> *Bob are thoes 30 spoke Cragers on the hard top63?
> If so ask the owner how much does he want for them?
> *


YA THEY ARE 30S. ILL ASK AND SEE IF HE SELLIN


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 1 2009, 05:35 PM~13457103
> *nice. thats a good thing like that everyone knows who built it and painted it. and it was done right. so does a basic install come with a paint job :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 25 2009, 04:54 PM~13388569
> *thanks bob i appreciate it, but your hardline and engine work is great. you are right i love what i do also but you know damn well there will never ever be money lolololol. but as long as we have cheetos and beer we are straight :biggrin:
> *


whats up jimmy :biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 1 2009, 06:49 PM~13457239
> *SWEET :biggrin:  YOU GONNA HAVE IT READY FOR SUMMER?
> *


we'll try, you know how that goes though


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Apr 1 2009, 06:34 PM~13458327
> *whats up jimmy :biggrin:
> *


what it do


----------



## 63ss

ttt


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 1 2009, 06:51 PM~13457248
> *A LITTLE TO GOOD , BUT IM NOT COMPLAININ :biggrin:
> *


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Apr 1 2009, 07:46 PM~13458453
> *we'll try, you know how that goes though
> *


Ya , I know exactly what your sayin. Ive been talkin bout getting a hopper back out now for what, 4-5 years. Its not lookin good for this year eaither :angry:


----------



## House_50

*TICKETS GO ON SALE AT OUR PICNIC SUNDAY, MAY 3*


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by House_50_@Apr 6 2009, 09:14 PM~13502130
> *TICKETS GO ON SALE AT OUR PICNIC SUNDAY, MAY 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Congats on your 20th


----------



## R.O.VILLE

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 7 2009, 05:15 PM~13510735
> *Congats on your 20th
> *


 :wave: :wave: :biggrin: uffin:


----------



## RIDDLER

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## NIMSTER64

TTT


----------



## NIMSTER64

DON'T FORGET THE FIRST EVENT OF THE YEAR HOMIES.LETS SHOW SOME LOVE


----------



## PIGEON

:wave:


----------



## GarciaJ100

not complete yet but check it out


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Apr 9 2009, 09:31 PM~13533466
> *not complete yet but check it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


lookin good bro


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## pfcc64

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Apr 9 2009, 10:31 PM~13533466
> *not complete yet but check it out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What's up Jimmy?
Are you doing a complete redo on the caddy?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by pfcc64_@Apr 10 2009, 11:38 PM~13544173
> *What's up Jimmy?
> Are you doing a complete redo on the caddy?
> 
> 
> *


Waz up Art? how you been?


----------



## House_50

Check it out homies.

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=13498597


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## hugos76

uffin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Apr 12 2009, 10:12 PM~13557691
> *
> *


hey homie how you doing? I am going to try and make it over tonight. :biggrin: want me to bring the camera?


----------



## GarciaJ100

> _Originally posted by pfcc64_@Apr 11 2009, 12:38 AM~13544173
> *What's up Jimmy?
> Are you doing a complete redo on the caddy?
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Apr 13 2009, 01:38 PM~13562110
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


as soon as weather permits I will be over to do the trim work homie.I think next week will be a good time to start. as long as I have some where to put my saws so they don't get wet :biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 13 2009, 08:39 PM~13565537
> *as soon as weather permits I will be over to do the trim work homie.I think next week will be a good time to start. as long as I have some where to put my saws so they don't get wet :biggrin:
> *


sounds good brotha let me know!!!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Apr 14 2009, 04:53 PM~13575892
> *sounds good brotha let me know!!!
> *


WHAT YOU DOIN, WORKIN ON THE HOUSE? GET THAT CADDY GOIN :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

HERES BIG D'S 9 INCH, JUST GOT BACK FROM PLATING LAST WEEK, GOT IT ALL PUT BACK TOGETHER TODAY


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## GarciaJ100

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 15 2009, 07:58 PM~13587663
> *WHAT YOU DOIN, WORKIN ON THE HOUSE?  GET THAT CADDY GOIN :biggrin:
> *


multi tasking BOBBY, have to keep the wife happy you know what I mean :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## Y U H8TIN




----------



## Gotti




----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 15 2009, 06:58 PM~13587663
> *WHAT YOU DOIN, WORKIN ON THE HOUSE?  GET THAT CADDY GOIN :biggrin:
> *


we are bartering services :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Gotti_@Apr 18 2009, 12:25 AM~13612347
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good bro!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 18 2009, 01:30 AM~13612755
> *we are bartering services :biggrin:
> *


Thats cool, nothing wrong with that


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Apr 19 2009, 07:24 PM~13624447
> *
> *


Waz up dude? how things?


----------



## Los Neighbors

:biggrin:


----------



## DFWEntertainment

HOPE TO SEE YOU OUT THERE...

Best of Show Car 
$500.00

Best of Show Truck-
$500.00

Best of Show Bicycles- 
$400.00
____________________________________________________________
Hop
Single pump - 
$300.00
$100- 2nd
Must have at least 3 entry’s

Double pump - 
$500.00
$300-2nd
Must have at least 3 entry’s

RADICAL HOPPERS-
$500.00
$300- 2nd

Must have at least 3 entry’s
____________________________________________________________
Most Members $300
Must have at least 3 entry’s

Furthest Distance $100
____________________________________________________________


----------



## NIMSTER64

pm sent


----------



## Los Neighbors

:biggrin: 
TTT


----------



## gold cutt 84

whats the wurd up there bob!!!!!!


----------



## GarciaJ100

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Apr 24 2009, 02:03 PM~13678555
> *whats the wurd up there bob!!!!!!
> *


what it dew


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Zup yall?


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 25 2009, 01:11 PM~13686971
> *Zup yall?
> *


whats up bob how u doing :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors+Apr 23 2009, 08:03 AM~13664839-->
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> TTT
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-silver-metal 82_@Apr 25 2009, 09:04 PM~13689205
> *whats up bob how u doing :biggrin:
> *


good looking out homies.it was fun bsing again without the drama.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## lowrico

Lookin good brotha


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

NICE FUCKING SHOP!
PURO


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Thanks guys


----------



## Los Neighbors

whats going on bob!
the 61 is looking nice :biggrin:


----------



## devious syn

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 28 2009, 05:42 PM~13719423
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


so thats the new shop huh. nice bob,


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Thanks


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 28 2009, 05:42 PM~13719423
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


from the looks of it your list is as long as santas. :cheesy: this is what you needed along time ago. but thank God you waited otherwise you would have retiered already.Do your thing Bro


----------



## green reaper

LOOKN REAL GOOD BOB... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 28 2009, 04:42 PM~13719423
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


whos coupe and how much


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 29 2009, 01:36 PM~13730648
> *from the looks of it your list is as long as santas. :cheesy: this is what you needed along time ago. but thank God you waited otherwise you would have retiered already.Do your thing Bro
> *


Ya I did need it along time ago, like 20 years ago  Retier,I cant retier, I owe to much :angry: besides our gov has got it wear you cant retier anymore  I remember when mom stayed at home and dad mad the living, thats un heard of today. BASTERDS, There brain washin use and most peps dont even know it, they think thats how it always was. :angry:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Apr 29 2009, 02:24 PM~13731113
> *LOOKN REAL GOOD BOB...  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro!! How ya been?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 29 2009, 05:53 PM~13733333
> *whos coupe and how much
> *


Some old dude owns it, oh wait hes only 2 years older than me. I mean some dude owns it and I know he wont sell it, hes had it forever. But you never know , Ive always said everythings for sale if the price is right. :biggrin:


----------



## pfcc64

What's up Bob, how's the new shop treating you? :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by pfcc64_@Apr 29 2009, 07:24 PM~13734301
> *What's up Bob, how's the new shop treating you?  :biggrin:
> *


Real good bro . thanks. Hey give me a call tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## pfcc64

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 29 2009, 08:27 PM~13734332
> *Real good bro . thanks. Hey give me a call tomorrow :biggrin:
> *


You got it! :biggrin:


----------



## 41bowtie

whats up Bob?


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 29 2009, 06:50 PM~13733938
> *Ya I did need it along time ago, like 20 years ago  Retier,I cant retier, I owe to much :angry: besides our gov has got it wear you cant retier anymore  I remember when mom stayed at home and dad mad the living, thats un heard of today. BASTERDS, There brain washin use and most peps dont even know it, they think thats how it always was. :angry:
> *


 THANK GOD IT IS WORKING OUT FOR THE BEST BRO.GOD BLESS


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 29 2009, 05:53 PM~13733333
> *whos coupe and how much
> *


NO WAY :0


----------



## PABLOC13

c U Homie'$ this Sunday


----------



## dlinehustler

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 28 2009, 06:38 PM~13719387
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Apr 29 2009, 06:53 PM~13733333
> *whos coupe and how much
> *


None of your business and you aint buyin it anyway!  :biggrin:


----------



## rag6treimpala

what up bob? lets see that gold 63 impala pics PLEASE!


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by rag6treimpala_@Apr 30 2009, 10:07 AM~13741550
> *what up bob? lets see that gold 63  impala pics PLEASE!
> *


This one? :biggrin:








Doing alot of little stuff on it right now, stuff thats boaring in pics


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Apr 30 2009, 09:20 AM~13741053
> *None of your business and you aint buyin it anyway!    :biggrin:
> *


Jimmy is really a hot rodder at heart, didnt you know? Plus I seen his roll of paper before, he can afford it


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

YO,BOB U GOIN TO EL BARRIO PICNIC ?I WANT U 2 C MY NEW RIDE


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by FLYGUY'95CADDY_@May 1 2009, 10:31 AM~13754085
> *YO,BOB U GOIN TO EL BARRIO PICNIC ?I WANT U 2 C MY NEW RIDE
> *


Im tryin to go, I got some stuff goin on but im hoping I get done early enough


----------



## rag-4

Whuz going on Bob...?


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@May 1 2009, 11:09 AM~13754528
> *Whuz going on Bob...?
> 
> 
> *


see you sunday homie


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@May 1 2009, 11:09 AM~13754528
> *Whuz going on Bob...?
> 
> 
> *


Zup bro?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

HERES A COUPLE MORE PICS OF YOUR CAR G :biggrin: STILL WAITING FOR SOME MORE CHROME FROM THE PLATER


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## gold cutt 84

looking good bob!!!!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@May 5 2009, 06:30 PM~13795610
> *looking good bob!!!!
> *


THANKS BRO  HOW YOU BE?


----------



## BIGSPOOK

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS+May 5 2009, 06:29 PM~13795597-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HERES A COUPLE MORE PICS OF YOUR CAR G :biggrin:  STILL WAITING FOR SOME MORE CHROME FROM THE PLATER
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD [email protected] 5 2009, 06:33 PM~13795633
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 5 2009, 06:34 PM~13795643
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 uffin:


----------



## rag6treimpala

oh yeah ! :biggrin: oh yeah ! now we starting to look like somthing cant wait untill you jump in that trunk ! give me that juice and a gang of thump !


----------



## NIMSTER64

great work as always


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 6 2009, 06:43 AM~13800616
> *great work as always
> *


x2


----------



## GarciaJ100




----------



## GarciaJ100

we almost there Bobby


----------



## latinwarrior13

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@May 6 2009, 10:31 AM~13802438
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we almost there Bobby
> *


looking good homie so true about the built not bought :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by rag6treimpala_@May 6 2009, 12:49 AM~13799744
> *oh yeah !  :biggrin:  oh yeah !    now we starting to look like somthing cant wait untill you jump in that trunk ! give me that juice and a gang of thump !
> *


WE ON IT BROTHER :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 6 2009, 06:43 AM~13800616
> *great work as always
> *


THANKS BRO  AINT SEEN YA OUT HERE YET :angry:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@May 6 2009, 07:52 AM~13800892
> *x2
> *


YOU GUYS HOLDIN UP?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@May 6 2009, 10:31 AM~13802438
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> we almost there Bobby
> *


DAMM YOUR ALL BACK TOGETHER ALREADY?


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 1 2009, 06:57 PM~13759232
> *Zup bro?
> *



Not much just working along...


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@May 6 2009, 06:08 PM~13807345
> *Not much just working along...
> 
> 
> *


----------



## cheloRO75

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS+Apr 28 2009, 04:37 PM~13719377-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD [email protected] 28 2009, 04:38 PM~13719387
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 28 2009, 04:39 PM~13719394
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 man that ride was clean in the first place... cant waite to see the makeover


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by cheloRO75_@May 7 2009, 09:08 PM~13820862
> *:0 man that ride was clean in the first place... cant waite to see the makeover
> *


Ya it was pretty clean, but we goin to make it cleaner :biggrin:


----------



## PURO CERVANTES

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 9 2009, 07:05 PM~13839209
> *Ya it was pretty clean, but we goin to make it  cleaner :biggrin:
> *


NICE WORK HOMIE!
PURO


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by PURO CERVANTES_@May 9 2009, 08:06 PM~13839215
> *NICE WORK HOMIE!
> PURO
> *


Thanks Bro


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 9 2009, 08:05 PM~13839209
> *Ya it was pretty clean, but we goin to make it  cleaner :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Southside01




----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## RO68RAG

WHATS UP BOB?
KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!

TATA MINNESOTA


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 6 2009, 06:02 PM~13807289
> *YOU GUYS HOLDIN UP?
> *


we doin good Bob still trying to get the cars ready and yourself? i see your keeping busy :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84

BOB'S DOING THE DAMM THANGGG!!!!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@May 11 2009, 02:35 PM~13853461
> *WHATS UP BOB?
> KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK!
> 
> TATA MINNESOTA
> *


WAZ UP BRO? HOW YA BE? :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@May 11 2009, 02:52 PM~13853626
> *we doin good Bob still trying to get the cars ready and yourself? i see your keeping busy  :biggrin:
> *


THATS COOL. YA KEEPIN REAL BUSY :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@May 11 2009, 05:15 PM~13855046
> *BOB'S DOING THE DAMM THANGGG!!!!
> *


I THINK YALL GOIN TO BE DOIN IT THIS YEAR


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 11 2009, 07:36 PM~13856961
> *
> I THINK YALL GOIN TO BE DOIN IT THIS YEAR
> *


we busy working too now!


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 11 2009, 08:34 PM~13856941
> *THATS COOL.  YA KEEPIN REAL BUSY :biggrin:
> *


  hope to be up there again soon :biggrin:


----------



## droptoprob

Let the word go forth this day-the torch has been passed on to a new generation, If you want to b in the game your rides gtta b sharp, they gotta b laid out.....


----------



## GarciaJ100

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS+May 11 2009, 09:36 PM~13856961-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I THINK YALL GOIN TO BE DOIN IT THIS YEAR
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-gold cutt 84_@May 11 2009, 09:43 PM~13857047
> *we busy working too now!
> *




yes sir!!!!! we are busy,


----------



## showandgo

Bob, i got a 53 chevy pickup for sale for 6000 if you can let your boys know.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@May 13 2009, 05:50 PM~13877113
> *Bob, i got a 53 chevy pickup for sale for 6000 if you can let your boys know.
> *


I might know a couple people interested in that. Got any pics of it?


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 9 2009, 08:05 PM~13839209
> *Ya it was pretty clean, but we goin to make it  cleaner :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Y U H8TIN




----------



## PIGEON

:biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

:biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## 41bowtie

wazz up Bob?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@May 16 2009, 05:43 PM~13907248
> *wazz up Bob?
> *


WAZ GOIN ON BRO?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

TRUE GHOST FLAMES, THEY ONLY LIGHT UP WHEN THE LIGHT HITS THEM :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## PABLOC13

I WANT SOME """ wings """ with some Xtra Xtra Blue Chee$e!!! :twak::guns: :machinegun: 

GO HAWK'$!!!!!!!!!!!!! 





:h5: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BRAVO

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 14 2009, 06:27 AM~13880436
> *reminis LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POST PICS OF WHEN YOU HAD IT?
> *


when i had it









Like i said in my first post,,it looks like a nice car. No need for cat to knock other poeples work, to try and make it look like he started with a bucket or something.


----------



## cloz grumpy

TTT


----------



## R.O.VILLE




----------



## gold cutt 84

good progress on that 63 homie!!!!!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@May 17 2009, 08:26 PM~13914929
> *good progress on that 63 homie!!!!!
> *


tHANKS BRO.  HOW YOU DOIN?


----------



## lowrico

Good work as always BOB


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 16 2009, 05:53 PM~13907303
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking Good BOB :biggrin:


----------



## cloz grumpy

TTT


----------



## GarciaJ100

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@May 17 2009, 09:26 PM~13914929
> *good progress on that 63 homie!!!!!
> *


yeah looks good bobby, :thumbsup: :thumbsup: so when you got time to stripe that white bonneville for us bobby


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 17 2009, 08:33 PM~13915656
> *tHANKS BRO.   HOW YOU DOIN?
> *


just chilling, fixing my trailer for the new year i dont want it to give out on me. working on the frame a little too.u got any sales going on?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@May 18 2009, 03:46 PM~13922931
> *TTT
> *


HOWS THINGS GRUMPY?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@May 18 2009, 05:03 PM~13923929
> *yeah looks good bobby,  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: so when you got time to stripe that white bonneville for us bobby
> *


IT DEPENDS ON HOW MUCH STRIPPING


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@May 18 2009, 05:15 PM~13924064
> *just chilling, fixing my trailer for the new year i dont want it to give out on me. working on the frame a little too.u got any sales going on?
> *


THATS COOL . YES I DO HAVE A SPECIAL ON STRIPPING GOING ON, HAVNT POSTED IT YET BUT HERES MY CHANCE. PINSTRIPPING SPECIAL IS THE NORMAL BASIC STRIPPING WHITCH INCLUDES HOOD, TRUNK, DOOR HANDLES, SAIL PANEL, AND MARKER LIGHTS 2 COLORS IS NORMALY 150.00 IS NOW 75.00 TILL THE END OF JUNE. MUST CALL FOR APPOINTMENT :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84

lol how about a pay now while the special is going on and do it way later in the future?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@May 18 2009, 05:39 PM~13924243
> *lol how about a pay now while the special is going on and do it way later in the future?
> *


PAY NOW IS ALWAYS GOOD :biggrin: :biggrin: BUT YOU MIGHT GET SCREWED ON THAT ONE,, IM GETTING OLD BRO ,WHAT IF I DIE?


----------



## mrcaprice84

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 18 2009, 04:45 PM~13924285
> *PAY NOW IS ALWAYS GOOD  :biggrin:  :biggrin: BUT YOU MIGHT GET SCREWED ON THAT ONE,, IM GETTING OLD BRO ,WHAT IF I DIE?
> *


 :twak: SUP HOLLYWOOD


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by mrcaprice84_@May 18 2009, 06:01 PM~13924419
> *:twak: SUP HOLLYWOOD
> *


SAME OL THANG HERE, WAZ GOOD WITH YOU?


----------



## GarciaJ100

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 18 2009, 06:38 PM~13924231
> *THATS COOL .  YES I DO HAVE A SPECIAL ON STRIPPING GOING ON, HAVNT POSTED IT YET BUT HERES MY CHANCE.  PINSTRIPPING SPECIAL IS THE NORMAL BASIC STRIPPING WHITCH INCLUDES HOOD, TRUNK, DOOR HANDLES, SAIL PANEL, AND MARKER LIGHTS 2 COLORS IS NORMALY 150.00 IS NOW 75.00 TILL THE END OF JUNE. MUST CALL FOR APPOINTMENT :biggrin:
> *


thats sounds good addsome silver or gold leaf to that for the bonneville :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 18 2009, 04:45 PM~13924285
> *PAY NOW IS ALWAYS GOOD  :biggrin:  :biggrin: BUT YOU MIGHT GET SCREWED ON THAT ONE,, IM GETTING OLD BRO ,WHAT IF I DIE?
> *


whats up bob


----------



## PABLOC13

CRUISE SPECIFICS


* Saturday, June 6, 2009

* Cruise 8am to 12pm - there will be no car show this year

* Event will host between 575-1000 vehicles along the cruise route

* Cruise is free and open to any street legal vehicle; spectators free




The Chi-Town STA-BIL Kruze is Chicago's largest outdoor classic car cruise. The cruise is a rare opportunity for cars of all makes, models and vintage to tour around picturesque Grant and Millennium Parks.

THE TENTATIVE ROUTE: Cars will follow Columbus Drive south to Roosevelt Road, over to Michigan Avenue to Randolph Street, and then back to Columbus Drive. The cruise route starts on Columbus near Buckingham Fountain.

Thousands of spectators are again expected to line the cruise route that includes many of Chicago's most cherished attractions including the Art Institute, Millennium Park and beautiful Grant Park.


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 18 2009, 04:45 PM~13924285
> *PAY NOW IS ALWAYS GOOD  :biggrin:  :biggrin: BUT YOU MIGHT GET SCREWED ON THAT ONE,, IM GETTING OLD BRO ,WHAT IF I DIE?
> *


dont say that homie, ill try to get the frame to you later this year so you can add the bobby touch to it..... :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 18 2009, 05:45 PM~13924285
> *PAY NOW IS ALWAYS GOOD  :biggrin:  :biggrin: BUT YOU MIGHT GET SCREWED ON THAT ONE,, IM GETTING OLD BRO ,WHAT IF I DIE?
> *


BOB let keep it real you know u aint gonna die :uh:
u have smoked and drank for wat 30+ years come on. u know ur immortal :biggrin:


----------



## curbserver78

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=477515 :wave:


----------



## 61bckbmbr

bob you coming to louisville this weekend or what, I got a case of bud waiting for you.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@May 19 2009, 02:08 PM~13935602
> *BOB let keep it real you know u aint gonna die  :uh:
> u have smoked and drank for wat 30+ years come on. u know ur immortal  :biggrin:
> *


THATS WHAT IM TALKIN ABOUT :angry: ALL THEM YEARS OF THAT SHIT GOING TO CATCH UP :angry: IT ALREADY IS, AND ITS BEEN MORE LIKE 40 YEARS SMOKIN AND 35 DRINKIN, NOT GOOD!!!!I WISH I HAD SOME OF THAT MONEY BACK I SPENT ON THAT SHIT. :cheesy: MY MOTHER LIVED THE SAME WAY I DO AND SHE DIED AT 46 YEARS OLD, I PASSED THAT AGE ALREADY BUT THAT JUST SAYS IM ON BARROWED TIME. BUT YOUR RIGHT I CANT DIE YET I GOT SOME CARS TO FINISH AND STILL GOT TO PAY SOME BILLS, HATE TO DIE OWEIN MONEY hno: THEY MIGHT COME DIG ME UP :uh:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 61bckbmbr_@May 19 2009, 07:19 PM~13939198
> *bob you coming to louisville this weekend or what, I got a case of bud waiting for you.
> *


COLD BEER SOUNDS GOOD :biggrin: BUT NO I DONT THINK I CAN DO IT, MY DAD AND SISTER IS COMING TO VISIT FROM NEW MEXICO. ID LIKE TO CAUSE I ANIT BEEN OUT FOR A WHILE NOW , NEED TO GET BACK OUT THERE.


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 18 2009, 05:45 PM~13924285
> *PAY NOW IS ALWAYS GOOD  :biggrin:  :biggrin: BUT YOU MIGHT GET SCREWED ON THAT ONE,, IM GETTING OLD BRO ,WHAT IF I DIE?
> *



You wont have to worry about that... just no more cigarettes and no more beer for you...

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@May 19 2009, 08:10 PM~13939814
> *You wont have to worry about that... just no more cigarettes and no more beer for you...
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## green reaper

:thumbsup:


----------



## deecaddy

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 27 2008, 08:57 PM~11989680
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 Who's car is this?? Is this the same one called "Dreamer 61" that came out in LRM about two years ago? This car is bad ass!!! :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by deecaddy_@May 20 2009, 05:59 PM~13950401
> *:worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:wave:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@May 19 2009, 08:10 PM~13939814
> *You wont have to worry about that... just no more cigarettes and no more beer for you...
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


YA BUT IM SCARED TO QUIT TOO, IT MIGHT SHOCK MY BODY AND KILL ME :angry:


----------



## cloz grumpy

bob senor bob you got any powerballs?


----------



## mrcaprice84

Is the address correct... 10*S*279 ??

have a couple of people that need some work done


----------



## cloz grumpy

x2 map quest gives 2 locations


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by deecaddy_@May 20 2009, 05:59 PM~13950401
> *:0  :0  :0 Who's car is this?? Is this the same one called "Dreamer 61" that came out in LRM about two years ago? This car is bad ass!!! :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


IT BELONGS TO ROLLERZ MINASOTA, NOT SURE IF IT WAS DREAMER


----------



## deecaddy

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@May 20 2009, 06:05 PM~13950450
> *:wave:
> *


what up brotha? Hope all is good..PM your number...


----------



## deecaddy

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 20 2009, 06:20 PM~13950595
> *IT BELONGS TO ROLLERZ MINASOTA,  NOT SURE IF IT WAS DREAMER
> *


Whether it was or it wasn't, it's still beautiful....mad props to the owner, cant wait to see the finished work...


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@May 20 2009, 06:16 PM~13950552
> *bob senor bob you got any powerballs?
> *


SORRY DUDE , JUST PUT THE LAST SET ON A CAR YESTERDAY. I SHOULD HAVE MORE NEXT WEEK


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by mrcaprice84_@May 20 2009, 06:18 PM~13950567
> *Is the address correct... 10S279 ??
> 
> have a couple of people that need some work done
> *


YA THATS CORRECT, IF YOUR MAP QUESTING IT DONT PUT ANY SPACES ON THE 10S279, DO IT JUST LIKE I TYPED IT


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by deecaddy_@May 20 2009, 06:42 PM~13950817
> *Whether it was or it wasn't, it's still beautiful....mad props to the owner, cant wait to see the finished work...
> *


YA IT WAS A NICE CAR TO START WITH, BUT WE GOT SOME COOL IDEAS FOR IT :biggrin:


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 20 2009, 06:15 PM~13950543
> *YA BUT IM SCARED TO QUIT TOO, IT MIGHT SHOCK MY BODY AND KILL ME :angry:
> *



You'll be aight... :biggrin:


----------



## $$MONSTER$$

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 20 2009, 05:49 PM~13950896
> *YA THATS CORRECT, IF YOUR MAP QUESTING IT DONT PUT ANY SPACES ON THE 10S279, DO IT JUST LIKE I TYPED IT
> *


MR HOLLYWOOD WHATS UP BROTHA HOW YOU DOING YES SIR THIS IS THE MONSTER WIT THE HULK YOU WANT TO HOP THE CAR I TOLD YOU WHEN EVER YOU HAVE THE TIME TO COME DOWN ITS ALL URS LETS DO IT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Whats up Bob..Hows things goin out there


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by $$MONSTER$$_@May 20 2009, 08:46 PM~13951971
> *MR HOLLYWOOD WHATS UP BROTHA HOW YOU DOING YES SIR THIS IS THE MONSTER WIT THE HULK YOU WANT TO HOP THE CAR I TOLD YOU WHEN EVER YOU HAVE THE TIME TO COME DOWN ITS ALL URS LETS DO IT  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


THATS FUNNY YOU SAY THAT . I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH MY DAD AND WE WERE TALKIN ABOUT WHEN I CAN COME OUT THERE


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@May 20 2009, 09:14 PM~13952291
> *Whats up Bob..Hows things goin out there
> *


COOL HERE, HOWS THE CADDY


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Its gettin closer..I'm on that 10 year plan heheheheh..Soon i hope though..


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@May 20 2009, 09:27 PM~13952472
> *Its gettin closer..I'm on that 10 year plan heheheheh..Soon i hope though..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DUDE THATS COMIN OUT SWEEEEEEET :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mrcaprice84

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 20 2009, 05:49 PM~13950896
> *YA THATS CORRECT, IF YOUR MAP QUESTING IT DONT PUT ANY SPACES ON THE 10S279, DO IT JUST LIKE I TYPED IT
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## deecaddy

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 20 2009, 06:54 PM~13950943
> *YA IT WAS A NICE CAR TO START WITH, BUT WE GOT SOME COOL IDEAS FOR IT :biggrin:
> *


Can't wait to see it! You work is top notch!


----------



## deecaddy

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 20 2009, 06:15 PM~13950543
> *YA BUT IM SCARED TO QUIT TOO, IT MIGHT SHOCK MY BODY AND KILL ME :angry:
> *


NOBODY LIKES A QUITTER! :biggrin: :biggrin: IF IT DOESNT KILL YOU IT WILL MAKE YOU STRONGER!


----------



## deecaddy

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jul 30 2008, 08:41 PM~11220007
> *I have a video I made of the build up with music and text but I dont know how to put it on here and it might be to long.  I just started A my space thing and the vid is on there.  Try  www.myspace.com/hollywoodkustomschicago
> *


Bob, I just saw this video of the build up of Sabroso and WOW :0 :0 It's good footage. I remember visiting your shop in the summer of '05 with a fellow R.O member, and back then only the frame was done, and you could tell with your attention to detail that this ride was going to be over the top!, it couldve been called "Flawless" :worship: Again mad props for your work it's definetely a work of art!! Keep up the great work. If I win the lottery this weekend I'll be giving you a call... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 19 2009, 07:22 PM~13939224
> *THATS WHAT IM TALKIN ABOUT :angry: ALL THEM YEARS OF THAT SHIT GOING TO CATCH UP :angry: IT ALREADY IS, AND ITS BEEN MORE LIKE 40 YEARS SMOKIN AND 35 DRINKIN, NOT GOOD!!!!I WISH I HAD SOME OF THAT MONEY BACK I SPENT ON THAT SHIT. :cheesy: MY MOTHER LIVED THE SAME WAY I DO AND SHE DIED AT 46 YEARS OLD, I PASSED THAT AGE ALREADY BUT THAT JUST SAYS IM ON BARROWED TIME. BUT YOUR RIGHT I CANT DIE YET I GOT SOME CARS TO FINISH AND STILL GOT TO PAY SOME BILLS, HATE TO DIE OWEIN MONEY hno: THEY MIGHT COME DIG ME UP :uh:
> *


Bob ur only 45 year old wat are u talking about :biggrin: 

yeah forget the bills u have a few more cars to build


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by deecaddy_@May 21 2009, 09:10 AM~13956566
> *Bob, I just saw this video of the build up of Sabroso and WOW  :0  :0  It's good footage. I remember visiting your shop in the summer of '05 with a fellow R.O member, and back then only the frame was done, and you could tell with your attention to detail that this ride was going to be over the top!, it couldve been called "Flawless"  :worship: Again mad props for your work it's definetely a work of art!! Keep up the great work. If I win the lottery this weekend I'll be giving you a call... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@May 21 2009, 09:38 AM~13956803
> *Bob ur only 45 year old wat are u talking about  :biggrin:
> 
> yeah forget the bills u have a few more cars to build
> *


I wish


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 21 2009, 11:04 AM~13957592
> *I wish
> *


:rofl: as long as u feel 45 thats all that matters


----------



## PABLOC13

The white sox LOST by 19 runs to the TWINS :rofl:


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by PABLOC13_@May 22 2009, 08:25 AM~13967789
> *The white sox LOST by 19 runs to the TWINS  :rofl:
> *



:angry:


----------



## cloz grumpy

TTT


----------



## PABLOC13

> _Originally posted by cruize1_@May 22 2009, 10:54 AM~13969145
> *:angry:
> *


Bro even though I'm a True Blue Cub'$ Fan when I saw that I was like DAMN

like the way We use to say it in the 80's DAAAEEEMMMNNN!!! ouch


----------



## PABLOC13

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 20 2009, 06:15 PM~13950543
> *YA BUT IM SCARED TO QUIT TOO, IT MIGHT SHOCK MY BODY AND KILL ME :angry:
> *


Bob STOP IT!!!

there are medically proven ways to kick the habit WITHOUT shocking Your system
Obviously You'll have to work with Your Doctor,get some exams & blood work
Like Spock said """ It is the LOGICAL THING 2 DO """ 

It would Be nice to have U around 4 a LONG WHILE!!! :thumbsup: 

U can do it :h5:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by PABLOC13_@May 22 2009, 12:20 PM~13970110
> *Bob STOP IT!!!
> 
> there are medically proven ways to kick the habit WITHOUT shocking Your system
> Obviously You'll have to work with Your Doctor,get some exams & blood work
> Like Spock said """ It is the LOGICAL THING 2 DO """
> 
> It would Be nice to have U around 4 a LONG WHILE!!!    :thumbsup:
> 
> U can do it :h5:
> *


All that dr. shit is expensive, and I dont have health insurance. Ill do it some day quit a little at a time.


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by deecaddy_@May 21 2009, 09:10 AM~13956566
> *Bob, I just saw this video of the build up of Sabroso and WOW  :0  :0  It's good footage. I remember visiting your shop in the summer of '05 with a fellow R.O member, and back then only the frame was done, and you could tell with your attention to detail that this ride was going to be over the top!, it couldve been called "Flawless"  :worship: Again mad props for your work it's definetely a work of art!! Keep up the great work. If I win the lottery this weekend I'll be giving you a call... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2 NICE WORK BOB.. HEY BOB WHERE DID U GET THAT POLISHED ALUMINUM AT THAT YOU USED ON THE FIRE WALL.


----------



## Y U H8TIN

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@May 20 2009, 09:27 PM~13952472
> *Its gettin closer..I'm on that 10 year plan heheheheh..Soon i hope though..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKING GOOD MOFO........ :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@May 22 2009, 10:54 PM~13975224
> *X2 NICE WORK BOB.. HEY BOB WHERE DID U GET THAT POLISHED ALUMINUM AT THAT YOU USED ON THE FIRE WALL.
> *


Im looking for a place to get some my self, the place I got it from isnt in biz anymore


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 23 2009, 08:59 AM~13977119
> *Im looking for a place to get some my self, the place I got it from isnt in biz anymore
> *


  thanks.. if i come across any i will let u know


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

:cool


> _Originally posted by flaco78_@May 23 2009, 11:30 AM~13977917
> * thanks.. if i come across any i will let u know
> *


----------



## daLOWLOW

hey hollywood kuztom just curious on the 63 impala ya built SABROSO.....ya put 38z telescopics in the rear could u tell me what they collapsed to?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by daLOWLOW_@May 23 2009, 04:27 PM~13979676
> *hey hollywood kuztom just curious on the 63 impala ya built SABROSO.....ya put 38z telescopics in the rear could u tell me what they collapsed to?
> *


Dude I dont remember , but I might have it in my notes Ill have to check


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by daLOWLOW_@May 23 2009, 03:27 PM~13979676
> *hey hollywood kuztom just curious on the 63 impala ya built SABROSO.....ya put 38z telescopics in the rear could u tell me what they collapsed to?
> *


LOW


----------



## daLOWLOW

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 23 2009, 04:07 PM~13979810
> *Dude I dont remember , but I might have it in my notes Ill have to check
> *


sweet thanks dude the was a great build too prob one of my favourite lows


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

YO,HOLLYWOOD REMEMBER THIS!
http://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt199/Y...07/IMG_0001.jpg :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by daLOWLOW_@May 23 2009, 05:31 PM~13979911
> *sweet thanks dude the was a great build too prob one of my favourite lows
> *


tHANKS BRO!!iLL TRY TO LOOK UP THEM NOTES FOR YA :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by FLYGUY'95CADDY_@May 24 2009, 03:31 PM~13984812
> *YO,HOLLYWOOD REMEMBER THIS!
> http://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt199/Y...07/IMG_0001.jpg :biggrin:  :nicoderm:
> *


I know that car . Whats up with it?


----------



## $$MONSTER$$

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 20 2009, 08:15 PM~13952294
> *THATS FUNNY YOU SAY THAT . I JUST GOT OFF THE PHONE WITH MY DAD AND WE WERE TALKIN ABOUT WHEN I CAN COME OUT THERE
> *


YA REALY COOL WELL LETS DO IT BROTHA...I JUST FINISHED THE FRONT END ITS LOOKIN REALY NICE MAN ILL HAVE TO TAKE SOME GOOD PICS AND ILL GET THEM OUT TO YA HOOLYWOOD


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 24 2009, 04:35 PM~13985011
> *I know that car .  Whats up with it?
> *


http://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt199/Y...07/IMG_0004.jpg
http://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt199/Y...07/IMG_0005.jpg
http://i611.photobucket.com/albums/tt199/Y...G_0003-Copy.jpg
:biggrin:


----------



## curbserver78

:biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82

:biggrin:


----------



## Y U H8TIN

> _Originally posted by PABLOC13+May 22 2009, 08:25 AM~13967789-->
> 
> 
> 
> The white sox LOST by 19 runs to the TWINS  :rofl:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-cruize1_@May 22 2009, 10:54 AM~13969145
> *:angry:
> *


*NOT A TWINS FAN BUT DAAAAAAAAMN* :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rag-4

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@May 25 2009, 08:54 PM~13995204
> *NOT A TWINS FAN BUT DAAAAAAAAMN :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *



:uh:


----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT


----------



## gold cutt 84

waddup!!!!!pinche neighbor no envitaron!!!!lolol


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@May 26 2009, 10:01 AM~13999961
> *waddup!!!!!pinche neighbor no envitaron!!!!lolol
> *


whats up! 
:rofl: we told Jay we were gonna he said he was gonna let you guys know but u guys had something to do sunday... y no invitaron ustedes tampoco :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@May 26 2009, 09:03 AM~13999970
> *whats up!
> :rofl: we told Jay we were gonna he said he was gonna let you guys know but u guys had something to do sunday... y no invitaron ustedes tampoco  :biggrin:
> *


we were putting in some work so we can get all of our rides together. when you guys get back?


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@May 26 2009, 10:04 AM~13999990
> *we were putting in some work so we can get all of our rides together. when you guys get back?
> *


oh thats cool that was us last week....now back to do it again  
monday 1am :biggrin:


----------



## PIGEON

HOW DO I CHECK DAT VAPOR LOCK,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## GarciaJ100

what up Bobby


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@May 26 2009, 09:03 AM~13999970
> *whats up!
> :rofl: we told Jay we were gonna he said he was gonna let you guys know but u guys had something to do sunday... y no invitaron ustedes tampoco  :biggrin:
> *


even though nothing got done and we stuffed are faces with beer and food lololol :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@May 25 2009, 04:50 PM~13992730
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


LOOKIN GOOD BRO


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@May 26 2009, 10:10 AM~14000048
> *HOW DO I CHECK DAT VAPOR LOCK,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> *


IF YOU THINK IT MIGHT BE VAPOR LOCKING, WHEN THE CAR DIES OUT PULL THE AIR CLEANER OFF AND LOOK DOWN THE CARB AND MOVE THE THROTTLE BACK ALL THE WAY, YOU SHOULD SEE A STEADY STREAM OF GAS SQUERTING DOWN THE CARB. IF YOU DONT SEE THE STREAM OF GAS IT MIGHT BE VAPOR LOCK OR ANOTHER FUEL PROBLEM. ALSO VAPOR LOCK WILL ONLY HAPPEN WHEN THE CAR IS AT NORMAL TEMP. OR HOTTER.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@May 26 2009, 01:36 PM~14002284
> *what up Bobby
> *


HI JIMMY :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84+May 26 2009, 03:27 PM~14003405-->
> 
> 
> 
> even though nothing got done and we stuffed are faces with beer and food lololol :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: thats happens from time to time LOL
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 26 2009, 05:14 PM~14004506
> *LOOKIN GOOD BRO
> *


everyone was loving it in out there they were giving you mad props on ur work we took all three Hollywood Kustoms Setups out there :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@May 27 2009, 09:12 AM~14012317
> *:roflmao:  thats happens from time to time LOL
> everyone was loving it in out there they were giving you mad props on ur work we took all three Hollywood Kustoms Setups out there  :biggrin:
> *


SWEET :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 27 2009, 01:16 PM~14014884
> *SWEET :biggrin:
> *


they all loved ur work :biggrin: 
especially the cutty its all over the topics with and without the lights on :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84

uffin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 27 2009, 01:16 PM~14014884
> *SWEET :biggrin:
> *




















:biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

BOB! :biggrin: 
soo umm see you manana?


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@May 28 2009, 01:44 PM~14027575
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


bob doing what he do best!!!!! its the klean factory there!!!


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@May 31 2009, 11:54 AM~14052949
> *bob doing what he do best!!!!! its the klean factory there!!!
> *


:biggrin:

BOB! thanks for hooking it up on saturday i appreciate it  

if you need anymore beer let me know :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jun 1 2009, 08:01 AM~14059873
> *:biggrin:
> 
> BOB! thanks for hooking it up on saturday i appreciate it
> 
> if you need anymore beer let me know  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## ~*~DIAMOND GIRL~*~

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jun 1 2009, 09:48 AM~14060161
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hey bob hows it goin i have a problem my front selinoids keep poppin all three and only the front switch, it will go down not up and we rewired everything and changed the front switch 3 times what could it be? pleeeeease help me :uh:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ~*~DIAMOND GIRL~*~_@Jun 5 2009, 10:34 AM~14103584
> *hey bob hows it goin i have a problem my front selinoids keep poppin all three and only the front switch, it will go down not up and we rewired everything and changed the front switch 3 times what could it be? pleeeeease help me :uh:
> *


If your sure all your wiring is good, you could have a bad battery or motor or bad ground . make sure you bat cables are all clean and tight, check where the pump is bolted to the rack and make sure it is bare metal where the bolt touchs the rack. make sure your groud cable is connected to the rack and not the body or the threaded rod for the battery hold down. make sure your ground cable isnt to long. (like not up front by your seat). also make sure you use good solinoids, not the ones from the parts store, somtimes youll get lucky but most times not. Hope that helps. If you need me to look at it, I can, I dont charge to look or test batteries.


----------



## ~*~DIAMOND GIRL~*~

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jun 6 2009, 09:58 AM~14110921
> *If your sure all your wiring is good, you could have a bad battery or motor or bad ground . make sure you bat cables are all clean and tight, check where the pump is bolted to the rack and make sure it is bare metal where the bolt touchs the rack. make sure your groud cable is connected to the rack and not the body or the threaded rod for the battery hold down. make sure your ground cable isnt to long. (like not up front by your seat). also make sure you use good solinoids,  not the ones from the parts store,  somtimes youll get lucky but most times not. Hope that helps.  If you need me to look at it, I can, I dont charge to look or test batteries.
> *



I CHANGED 2 BATTERIES CAUSE THE FIRST TIME THEY POPPED IT WAS THE 2 THAT WERE DEAD, THEN I REWIRED EVERYTHING BUT I AM GONNA CHANGE THE BATTERIY CABLES CAUSE THEY R KINDA WORN SO LET ME CHECK THAT THANX ALOT BOB ! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## silver-metal 82

whats up bob anything new


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Jun 15 2009, 01:18 AM~14192337
> *whats up bob anything new
> *


Not much bro,just busyer than a cat coverin shit :cheesy:


----------



## PIGEON

1ST


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Jun 16 2009, 11:24 AM~14206162
> *1ST
> *


  1st what?


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jun 15 2009, 05:40 PM~14199309
> *Not much bro,just busyer than a cat coverin shit :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jun 16 2009, 01:03 PM~14207733
> * 1st what?
> *


TO THE 1ST PAGE HE MEANT


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS_@Jun 17 2009, 04:08 PM~14220018
> *TO THE 1ST PAGE HE MEANT
> *


  I get behind on all the new sayings. as soon as I start getting stuff like TTT you young guys throw out new stuff and Im back to square 1. :banghead:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jun 17 2009, 05:37 PM~14220917
> * I get behind on all the new sayings.  as soon as I start getting stuff like TTT you young guys throw out new stuff and Im back to square 1.  :banghead:
> *


LOL actualy first means or is suposed to be used right after some one post a new topic. so the first person that replies to the post will say first. like they were the first one to post in that topic. but pigeon is realy late on that one LOL...... its an off topic thing I guess. I also get thrown off on all these thing they post LOL.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 17 2009, 11:01 PM~14224535
> *LOL actualy first means or is suposed to be used right after some one post a new topic. so the first person that replies to the post will say first. like they were the first one to post in that topic. but pigeon is realy late on that one LOL...... its an off topic thing I guess. I also get thrown off on all these thing they post LOL.
> *


OH SHIT ,NOW IM ALL CONFUSED :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

HEY HOLLYWOOD GOT YOUR MESSAGE ,LETS MAKE IT SAT. MORNING OK BUD :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by FLYGUY'95CADDY_@Jun 18 2009, 05:24 PM~14231583
> *HEY HOLLYWOOD GOT YOUR MESSAGE ,LETS MAKE IT SAT. MORNING OK BUD :biggrin:  :nicoderm:
> *


SOUNDS GOOD BRO, SEE YA THEN :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82

:wave:


----------



## gold cutt 84

:nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Jun 17 2009, 10:01 PM~14224535-->
> 
> 
> 
> LOL actualy first means or is suposed to be used right after some one post a new topic. so the first person that replies to the post will say first. like they were the first one to post in that topic. but pigeon is realy late on that one LOL...... its an off topic thing I guess. I also get thrown off on all these thing they post LOL.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HAHHAHAHA YEAH IM WEIRD
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jun 18 2009, 04:07 PM~14231430
> *OH SHIT ,NOW IM ALL CONFUSED :banghead:  :banghead:  :banghead:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


DNT WORRY NIM CONFUSED ME 2


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

HERES ONE THAT STOPPED BY THE SHOP THE OTHER DAY. WE DID THIS ONE MAY BE 7 - 8 YEARS AGO , I DONT REMEMBER, BUT MAY BE SOME OF THE GUYS FROM K C REMEBER THIS ONE. LOT OF BEER AND HOPPIN GOIN ON BY THE SHOP THAT DAY, I THINK EVERYONE HAD A TURN :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## cloz grumpy

:0


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

THIS THING STILL HAS THE SAME MOTORS ON IT, AND YALL FROM KC KNOW HOW MUCH HOPPIN IT SEEN THAT NIGHT, AND NORMALLY AFTER ALL THAT WE WOULD BE PUTTING MOTORS ON. SOME REASON THESE MOTORS ARE STILL HANGIN :dunno:


----------



## HitemHard78

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cloz grumpy

BOB PUTTIN IT DOWN!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by HitemHard78_@Jun 20 2009, 05:26 PM~14249006
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


SUP BRO , HAVNT TALKED TO YOU IN A WHILE.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Jun 20 2009, 05:28 PM~14249022
> *BOB PUTTIN IT DOWN!
> *


SUP GRUMP?


----------



## jrok357

i was not able to make it to your shop today but i dont work thursday so i will try to make it then. what time you open. not that i will make it that early anyway but just so i can call you and let you know im coming and to make sure you will have the time to look at my car.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by jrok357_@Jun 20 2009, 05:50 PM~14249131
> *i was not able to make it to your shop today but i dont work thursday so i will try to make it then. what time you open. not that i will make it that early anyway but just so i can call you and let you know im coming and to make sure you will have the time to look at my car.
> *


I OPEN AT 9:30 AND CLOSE AT 6:30


----------



## Tyrone

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jun 20 2009, 04:22 PM~14248987
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS THING STILL HAS THE SAME MOTORS ON IT, AND YALL FROM ST. LOUIS KNOW HOW MUCH HOPPIN IT SEEN THAT NIGHT, AND NORMALLY AFTER ALL THAT WE WOULD BE PUTTING MOTORS ON.  SOME REASON THESE MOTORS ARE STILL HANGIN :dunno:
> *


Hi-Low products, huh?


----------



## jrok357

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jun 20 2009, 06:54 PM~14249141
> *I OPEN AT 9:30 AND CLOSE AT 6:30
> *


sounds good i will give you a call :thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Jun 20 2009, 07:10 PM~14249467
> *Hi-Low products, huh?
> *


YES SIR :biggrin:


----------



## PABLOC13

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0xNCe5mrbM... 

Happy Father's Day DAD!!! Thank U very much for keeping IT together this long... 

& also to all the Dad's out there,and to the """ LADIES """ who have to step up and be FATHER'S much love!!!!!!

& to the dad's that are SLACKING, STOP being SUCH a Mama's Boy & Step Up & catch up to the REAL DAD'S out there,,, Getta Steppin!!!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by PABLOC13_@Jun 21 2009, 10:05 AM~14252834
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0xNCe5mrbM...
> 
> Happy Father's Day DAD!!! Thank U very much for keeping IT together this long...
> 
> & also to all the Dad's out there,and to the """ LADIES """ who have to step up and be FATHER'S much love!!!!!!
> 
> & to the dad's that are SLACKING, STOP being SUCH a Mama's Boy & Step Up & catch up to the REAL DAD'S out there,,, Getta Steppin!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Los Neighbors

:wave:

BOOOOOOOOBBBBBBBBB
:biggrin:

hows it going?


----------



## cloz grumpy

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jun 20 2009, 06:30 PM~14249036
> *SUP GRUMP?
> *


NADA GOT ME A GPS SO I COULD FINALLY GO VISIT YOUR NEW SHOP :cheesy:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jun 23 2009, 03:37 PM~14274829
> *:wave:
> 
> BOOOOOOOOBBBBBBBBB
> :biggrin:
> 
> hows it going?
> *


Goin good :biggrin: Im finally running out of the beer your guys bring


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Jun 23 2009, 03:56 PM~14274994
> *NADA GOT ME A GPS SO I COULD FINALLY GO VISIT YOUR NEW SHOP  :cheesy:
> *


Come on now , its not that bad, You dont need gps to get here, its preety easy. See ya when you get here, call to make sure im not out running for parts or somthing


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

COUPLE MORE PARTS JUST BACK FROM THE CHROMER FOR Gs 63


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

THIS GUY JUST DROPPED THIS OFF TODAY , REAL CLEAN DUECE! NICE COLOR TOO!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

FINALLY GOT THE SIGN UP AFTER 6&1/2 MONTHS IN THE NEW SHOP


----------



## rag6treimpala

whats up bob im in indianapolis now! movings a bitch nice chrome for my whip that means ride or my car can find that dash cover yet


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jun 23 2009, 07:57 PM~14276724
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FINALLY GOT THE SIGN UP AFTER 6&1/2 MONTHS IN THE NEW SHOP
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## gold cutt 84

:wave:


----------



## pfcc64

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jun 23 2009, 07:57 PM~14276724
> *FINALLY GOT THE SIGN UP AFTER 6&1/2 MONTHS IN THE NEW SHOP
> *


Looks good!
:biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

:thumbsup:


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

:wave: :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by FLYGUY'95CADDY_@Jun 24 2009, 04:51 PM~14286166
> *:wave:  :wave:  :nicoderm:
> *


Sup bro


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jun 23 2009, 07:53 PM~14276697
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS GUY JUST DROPPED THIS OFF TODAY ,  REAL CLEAN DUECE! NICE COLOR TOO!
> *



i see this car riding up and down kedzie, who car is this Bob?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Jun 24 2009, 05:06 PM~14286313
> *i see this car riding up and down kedzie, who car is this Bob?
> *


Some dude named Alberto, real cool dude


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

all done....ready to cruze :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by rag6treimpala_@Jun 23 2009, 08:28 PM~14277641
> *whats up bob im in indianapolis now!  movings a bitch  nice chrome for my whip that means ride or my car  can find that dash cover yet
> *


Ill be callin you in a few. I know Im old, but I do know what WHIP means....I seen it on TV :roflmao:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Jun 23 2009, 10:01 PM~14278742
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


How ya b brother, you been missin for a while, you must be workin on the car


----------



## daLOWLOW

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jun 24 2009, 08:53 PM~14289391
> *How ya b brother, you been missin for a while, you must be workin on the car
> *


hey bro any luck on finding out what size teles were in the back of the orange tre?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by daLOWLOW_@Jun 24 2009, 10:56 PM~14290232
> *hey bro any luck on finding out what size teles were in the back of the orange tre?
> *


Yes I did , there 38 inch :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS+Jun 23 2009, 06:02 PM~14276257-->
> 
> 
> 
> Goin good  :biggrin: Im finally running out of the beer your guys bring
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> that means its time to pay you another visit :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD [email protected] 23 2009, 06:53 PM~14276697
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS GUY JUST DROPPED THIS OFF TODAY ,  REAL CLEAN DUECE! NICE COLOR TOO!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jun 24 2009, 05:26 PM~14286521
> *Some dude named Alberto, real cool dude
> *


saw this car on Milwaukee and Cicero real clean


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> that means its time to pay you another visit :biggrin:
> 
> :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jun 25 2009, 02:46 PM~14296309
> * :biggrin:
> *


i might go up there soon for the other motor  
the dumbass owner of the car (me) wont STOP hitting switches :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jun 25 2009, 02:57 PM~14296398
> *i might go up there soon for the other motor
> the dumbass owner of the car (me) wont STOP hitting switches  :biggrin:
> *


Slow down a little, you dont have to hit the switch for like the mail man or ups or an old lady


----------



## House_50

_SELLING BANQUET TICKETS LET US KNOW IF YOUR READY TO JOIN US AT OUR BANQUET IT'S GOING TO BE GOOD_


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jun 25 2009, 06:08 PM~14298704
> *Slow down a little, you dont have to hit the switch for like the mail man or ups or an old lady
> *


 :roflmao: 
I DONT! i might give an old lady a heart attack :biggrin: 
no imma have to slow down fucked up my back at work so i think the car might be sittin for a while


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jun 25 2009, 05:08 PM~14298704
> *Slow down a little, you dont have to hit the switch for like the mail man or ups or an old lady
> *


whats up bob :wave: hows the shop doing


----------



## PABLOC13

Illinois will begin using photo radar in freeway work zones in July. 

One mile per hour over the speed limit and the machine will get you a nice $375.00 ticket in the mail. 

Beginning July 1st, the State of Illinois will begin using the speed cameras in areas designated as "Work Zones" on major freeways. Anyone caught by these devices will be mailed a $375.00 ticket for the FIRST offense.

The SECOND offense will cost $1000.00 and comes with a 90-Day suspension. Drivers will also receive=2 0demerit points against their license, which allow insurance companies to raise Insurance rates.

This is the harshest penalty structure ever set for a governmental unit involving PHOTO speed enforcement. The State already has two camera vans on line issuing tickets 24/7 in work zones with speed limits lowered to 45 MPH. Photos of both the Driver's face and License plate are taken. Pass this on to everyone you know who might be affected!!!

For more info: http://www.dot.state.il.us/press/r033005.html 
http://www.dot.state.il.us/press/r033005.html


----------



## PABLOC13

> _Originally posted by PABLOC13_@Jun 27 2009, 08:59 AM~14313859
> *Illinois will begin using photo radar in freeway work zones in July.
> 
> One mile per hour over the speed limit and the machine will get you a nice $375.00 ticket in the mail.
> 
> Beginning July 1st, the State of Illinois will begin using the speed cameras in areas designated as "Work Zones" on major freeways.  Anyone caught by these devices will be mailed a $375.00 ticket for the FIRST offense.
> 
> The SECOND offense will cost $1000.00 and comes with a 90-Day suspension.  Drivers will also receive=2 0demerit points against their license, which allow insurance companies to raise Insurance rates.
> 
> This is the harshest penalty structure ever set for a governmental unit involving PHOTO speed enforcement.  The State already has two camera vans on line issuing tickets 24/7 in work zones with speed limits lowered to 45 MPH.  Photos of both the Driver's face and License plate are taken. Pass this on to everyone you know who might be affected!!!
> 
> For more info: http://www.dot.state.il.us/press/r033005.html
> http://www.dot.state.il.us/press/r033005.html
> *




cashmoneyspeed ...wrote...

Links don't work homie and that's most likely do to how old they are or because they don't exist. I've heard the same thing from a few other people and gotten this same message in an email recently for some reason. Those laws they're referring to have already been in effect since July 2005 (not 2009) :wink:

Here's another link i found, but click on the link to the IDOT at the bottom and of course it's like all the others....no good

http://www.chicagogop.com/blog/1032-Illino...ar-in-July.html


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jun 24 2009, 06:52 PM~14287867
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all done....ready to cruze :biggrin:
> *


What you do to it ? :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Jun 30 2009, 07:00 AM~14338427
> *What you do to it ?  :biggrin:
> *


BAGS


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

:wave:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jun 30 2009, 09:29 AM~14339205
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Jun 30 2009, 08:29 AM~14339205
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## Los Neighbors

:biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jul 1 2009, 08:10 PM~14356684
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  new cap looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## pfcc64

Mr. Hollywood, *HAPPY 4TH OF JULY*!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by pfcc64_@Jul 4 2009, 09:38 AM~14378977
> *Mr. Hollywood,  HAPPY 4TH OF JULY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SAME TO YOU AND EVRYONE ELSE :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jul 2 2009, 06:33 PM~14366263
> * new cap looks good :thumbsup:
> *


  
thanks


----------



## Biz-MN




----------



## green reaper

lookn good bob...


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Jul 6 2009, 04:36 PM~14395003
> *lookn good bob...
> *


Waz up bro? aint seen you in a while, Stop out at the new shop sometime


----------



## green reaper

I was planing on going this week...


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jul 6 2009, 05:09 PM~14395828
> *Waz up bro? aint seen you in a while, Stop out at the new shop sometime
> *


whats up bob :biggrin:


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jun 24 2009, 10:53 PM~14289391
> *How ya b brother, you been missin for a while, you must be workin on the car
> *


Doing good. Glad to see you busy. :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Jul 6 2009, 08:09 PM~14396792
> *I was planing on going this week...
> *


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Jul 6 2009, 09:04 PM~14397346
> *whats up bob :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Jul 6 2009, 09:24 PM~14397591
> *Doing good.  Glad to see you busy. :biggrin:
> *


Good to hear. Ya still busy thank god


----------



## GarciaJ100

what up Bobby


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Jul 7 2009, 06:15 PM~14405831
> *what up Bobby
> *


What up bro? :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

NEW LOGO. IVE BEEN TRYING TO DO THIS NEW LOGO FOR THE PAST 20 YEARS, ART FROM PURA FAMILIA GOT MY ASS BACK IN GEAR AND THIS IS WHAT WE CAME UP WITH :biggrin:


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jul 7 2009, 07:51 PM~14406626
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW LOGO.  IVE BEEN TRYING TO DO THIS NEW LOGO FOR THE PAST 20 YEARS, ART FROM PURA FAMILIA GOT MY ASS BACK IN GEAR AND THIS IS WHAT WE CAME UP WITH :biggrin:
> *


Lookin good


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jul 7 2009, 08:51 PM~14406626
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW LOGO.  IVE BEEN TRYING TO DO THIS NEW LOGO FOR THE PAST 20 YEARS, ART FROM PURA FAMILIA GOT MY ASS BACK IN GEAR AND THIS IS WHAT WE CAME UP WITH :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Looks Good!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jul 7 2009, 08:51 PM~14406626
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW LOGO.  IVE BEEN TRYING TO DO THIS NEW LOGO FOR THE PAST 20 YEARS, ART FROM PURA FAMILIA GOT MY ASS BACK IN GEAR AND THIS IS WHAT WE CAME UP WITH :biggrin:
> *


Lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## DFWEntertainment




----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

WHAT IT IZ,HOLLYWOOD HOWZ IT GOIN? UP & DOWN :biggrin: :nicoderm:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by FLYGUY'95CADDY_@Jul 8 2009, 03:27 PM~14414201
> *WHAT IT IZ,HOLLYWOOD HOWZ IT GOIN? UP & DOWN  :biggrin:  :nicoderm:
> *


You almost done, probley this week end :biggrin:


----------



## pfcc64

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jul 7 2009, 08:51 PM~14406626
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW LOGO.  IVE BEEN TRYING TO DO THIS NEW LOGO FOR THE PAST 20 YEARS, ART FROM PURA FAMILIA GOT MY ASS BACK IN GEAR AND THIS IS WHAT WE CAME UP WITH :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jul 7 2009, 07:51 PM~14406626
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW LOGO.  IVE BEEN TRYING TO DO THIS NEW LOGO FOR THE PAST 20 YEARS, ART FROM PURA FAMILIA GOT MY ASS BACK IN GEAR AND THIS IS WHAT WE CAME UP WITH :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

YISREAL'S 92 DONE :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

THIS THING IS BAD ASS, OL SCHOOL 3 WINDOW


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jul 14 2009, 05:19 PM~14473769
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

THIS DUDE JUST DROPPED THIS OFF TODAY TOO, VERY CLEAN TREY GETTING READY FOR JUICE :0


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## gold cutt 84

damm bob :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rag6treimpala

now you know i like that one bob :biggrin: sorry bob i had to go sit in the county for a while call ya soon i got ya man


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by rag6treimpala_@Jul 14 2009, 09:06 PM~14475916
> *now you know i like that one bob  :biggrin:  sorry bob i had to go sit in the county for a while  call ya soon i got ya man
> *


I KNOW YOUR DIGGIN THAT :biggrin:


----------



## primer665

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jul 13 2009, 02:18 PM~14459672
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YISREAL'S 92  DONE :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## primer665

ttt


----------



## HitemHard78

:biggrin: NICE SETUP BOB


----------



## MidwestFleetwood




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Thanks yall :biggrin:


----------



## green reaper

Bob, what are your shop hours?


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jul 14 2009, 08:31 PM~14475379
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS DUDE JUST DROPPED THIS OFF TODAY TOO, VERY CLEAN TREY GETTING READY FOR JUICE :0
> *


 :0


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jul 14 2009, 07:32 PM~14475395
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats nice


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Jul 15 2009, 06:44 PM~14486180
> *Bob, what are your shop hours?
> *


mon-fri 9:30 to 6:30 sat 10:00 to 4:00 somtimes im here later but call before you come incase im out running errons. somtimes im gone for a couple hours


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Hey I know that dude


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Thanks for helpin out today Johnny


----------



## green reaper

:biggrin:


----------



## pfcc64

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Jul 17 2009, 11:13 AM~14502526
> *:biggrin:
> *


What's up Johny? long time no see! 
Hope all is well.


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jul 14 2009, 09:31 PM~14475379
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS DUDE JUST DROPPED THIS OFF TODAY TOO, VERY CLEAN TREY GETTING READY FOR JUICE :0
> *


Gotta love them TREYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jul 14 2009, 06:12 PM~14473689
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS THING IS BAD ASS, OL SCHOOL 3 WINDOW
> *


What you gonna do to it??


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Jul 17 2009, 11:44 PM~14509276
> *What you gonna do to it??
> *


Not much, just a little tweekin on the engine


----------



## pfcc64

Bob,

Call me when you get a chance. :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by pfcc64_@Jul 18 2009, 09:04 PM~14514391
> *Bob,
> 
> Call me when you get a chance.  :biggrin:
> 
> *


Ill call you tomorrow when I get to the shop, got your # there


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Jul 17 2009, 11:33 PM~14509192
> *Gotta love them TREYS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


:wave: whats going on bro long time no see 
are you gonna be at Toyota Park on the 9th?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jul 20 2009, 10:43 AM~14524573
> *:wave: whats going on bro long time no see
> are you gonna be at Toyota Park on the 9th?
> *


Not sure yet


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jul 20 2009, 03:27 PM~14527583
> *Not sure yet
> *


  
try to make it :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jul 20 2009, 03:43 PM~14527786
> *
> try to make it  :biggrin:
> *


Im tryin. I havnt been to 1 show or picinic this year yet :angry:


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jul 20 2009, 06:55 PM~14530141
> *Im tryin. I havnt been to 1 show or picinic this year yet :angry:
> *


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

HOWZ IT GOIN HOLLYWOOD, HEY COULD YOU SEND THOSE PICS OF MY CAR OVER TO MY PHOTOBUCKET?USER NAME IS YINGLUNG007 :nicoderm:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Jul 23 2009, 03:45 PM~14562352
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


The HULK still lookin good :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by FLYGUY'95CADDY_@Jul 23 2009, 05:00 PM~14563221
> *HOWZ IT GOIN HOLLYWOOD, HEY COULD YOU SEND THOSE PICS OF MY CAR OVER TO MY PHOTOBUCKET?USER NAME IS YINGLUNG007  :nicoderm:
> *


Ill try to do that for ya tomorrow, im not so good on this computer stuff :biggrin:


----------



## R.O.VILLE

T
T
T


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

:biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82

whats up bob


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by pfcc64_@Jul 18 2009, 09:04 PM~14514391
> *Bob,
> 
> Call me when you get a chance.  :biggrin:
> 
> *


hey bro sorry for the late night call  thanks for the call bro.see you soon homie


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jul 20 2009, 03:27 PM~14527583
> *Not sure yet
> *


come chill on the 8th you and the wife bro it will be a great time :worship: hope you can make it evite went out


----------



## R.O.VILLE




----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jul 20 2009, 06:55 PM~14530141
> *Im tryin. I havnt been to 1 show or picinic this year yet :angry:
> *


BOB!!! :biggrin: 
wat u working on? :cheesy:


----------



## 63 Pimpala

Whats up Bob, lookin good out there.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jul 29 2009, 11:37 PM~14623650
> *come chill on the 8th you and the wife bro  it will be a great time  :worship: hope you can make it evite went out
> *


Sounds cool bro but I gotta work sat.  but thanks for the invite


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jul 30 2009, 01:09 PM~14628017
> *BOB!!!  :biggrin:
> wat u working on?  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Jul 30 2009, 01:58 PM~14628688
> *Whats up Bob, lookin good out there.
> *


Thanks bro, How you doing? Your frame is lookin good!!


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jul 30 2009, 07:00 PM~14631097
> *Thanks bro, How you doing? Your frame is lookin good!!
> *


doing good, should be picking it up soon.


----------



## Tyrone

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BOB!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Tyrone_@Aug 1 2009, 09:01 PM~14649112
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY, BOB!
> *


tHANKS BRO :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

GOLDIES DONE


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

NEEDS HARD LINE AND BATTERY COVERS NOW


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## PABLOC13

Happy Belated B-Day...fellow LEO mine-es 2day


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Aug 3 2009, 08:36 AM~14658589
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good Bob :thumbsup:


----------



## gold cutt 84

like always bob "GOOD WORK" :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS+Jan 27 2008, 04:49 PM~9796974-->
> 
> 
> 
> Sabroso at the World of Wheels in Chi-T own this weekend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> damn that cars clean
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 30 2008, 10:16 PM~9827264
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


that caddy's clean


----------



## 63 Pimpala

hey, happy birthday Bob uffin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by PABLOC13_@Aug 3 2009, 09:50 AM~14658699
> *Happy Belated B-Day...fellow LEO mine-es 2day
> *


Thanks bro, and same to you :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Aug 3 2009, 12:25 PM~14659968
> *Looking good Bob  :thumbsup:
> *


Hows it going D?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Aug 3 2009, 12:34 PM~14660071
> *like always bob "GOOD WORK" :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Alex. Hey dude tell Jimmy to give me a call


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Aug 3 2009, 03:36 PM~14661974
> *hey, happy birthday Bob uffin:
> *


Thanks dude :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

couple more pics of the 63 from the last page


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## NIMSTER64

happy belated B day


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 3 2009, 10:52 PM~14667124
> *happy  belated B day
> *


Waz up Nim? Thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## MiKLO




----------



## PIGEON

:biggrin: 
4 UR BIRTHDAY U CAN KEEP ANY CAR AT UR SHOP


----------



## GarciaJ100

what up Bobby, so you going to Toyota park sunday? ill get the 30pack


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Aug 4 2009, 12:56 PM~14671916
> *:biggrin:
> 4 UR BIRTHDAY U CAN KEEP ANY CAR AT UR SHOP
> *


That would be the shit :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Aug 4 2009, 01:39 PM~14672313
> *what up Bobby, so you going to Toyota park sunday? ill get the 30pack
> *


Im tryin to make it. I need to get to atleast one show this year.


----------



## GarciaJ100

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Aug 4 2009, 03:34 PM~14672835
> *Im tryin to make it.  I need to get to atleast one show this year.
> *


well ill pick up the 30pack you just make it


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Aug 4 2009, 02:35 PM~14672851
> *well ill pick up the 30pack you just make it
> *


I guess I have to go now :biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Aug 4 2009, 03:40 PM~14672909
> *I guess I have to go now :biggrin:
> *


alright sounds good. Oldstyle or Highlife?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Aug 4 2009, 02:44 PM~14672942
> *alright sounds good. Oldstyle or Highlife?
> *


Im on the Busch Light now, gotta watch my waight :roflmao:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100+Aug 4 2009, 02:44 PM~14672942-->
> 
> 
> 
> alright sounds good. Oldstyle or Highlife?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Aug 4 2009, 05:00 PM~14674280
> *Im on the Busch Light now, gotta watch my waight :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## GarciaJ100

their you go, neighbors know whats up


----------



## NL SUELO

hey bob this is manny with the 94 blue fleetwood HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY keep up the great work


----------



## NL SUELO

so r u going to have the car show let me know manny 630-625-2988


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Aug 5 2009, 01:30 PM~14683851
> *their you go, neighbors know whats up
> *


 :biggrin: everytime we pay him a visit the 30pk is a MUST


----------



## GarciaJ100

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Aug 5 2009, 04:04 PM~14684782
> *:biggrin:  everytime we pay him a visit the 30pk is a MUST
> *


fo sure


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Aug 5 2009, 01:30 PM~14683851
> *their you go, neighbors know whats up
> *


These guys keep me stocked with the beer. Might sound like Im an alcaholic, But I dont think I am, alcaholics gotta go to those AA mettings. :biggrin: I aint been to a metting so Im good :cheesy:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by NL SUELO_@Aug 5 2009, 01:34 PM~14683888
> *hey bob this is manny with the 94 blue fleetwood HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY keep up the great work
> *


Thanks bro :biggrin: Ya Ill let you know on that show thing, Its more like open house party.


----------



## pfcc64

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Aug 5 2009, 06:32 PM~14686128
> *These guys keep me stocked with the beer. Might sound like Im an alcaholic, But I dont think I am, alcaholics gotta go to those AA mettings. :biggrin: I aint been to a metting so Im good :cheesy:
> *


LOL! We don't want you to be an alcoholic! Try to avoid those AA meetings and you should be just fine. :biggrin: 
Nothing wrong with a beer here and then!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by pfcc64_@Aug 5 2009, 05:41 PM~14686217
> *LOL!  We don't want you to be an alcoholic!  Try to avoid those AA meetings and you should be just fine.  :biggrin:
> Nothing wrong with a beer here and then!
> 
> *


Here and there and every where :cheesy:


----------



## Fuck u h8ters

I was in d chi last month and I went 2 were u guys had d old shop but I'm glad now I know where u guys r located do u do chrome :wave:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Aug 5 2009, 05:32 PM~14686128
> *These guys keep me stocked with the beer. Might sound like Im an alcaholic, But I dont think I am, alcaholics gotta go to those AA mettings. :biggrin: I aint been to a metting so Im good :cheesy:
> *


:roflmao: FUKN BOB :biggrin: 
there is nothing wrong with drinking as long as someone is there with you, you are all good, cause that will make you a SOCIAL drinker :biggrin:


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Aug 3 2009, 02:51 PM~14662120
> *Hows it going D?
> *


Good, You gonna make it out to Toyota park ? I might bring the foe out.


----------



## JasonJ

Hey Bob... i saw this guy in Brents backyard!


----------



## HitemHard78

:wave: :wave: :wave: HAPPY B-DAY BOB


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Aug 6 2009, 09:56 AM~14692386
> *Good, You gonna make it out to Toyota park ?  I might bring the foe out.
> *


Im trying to make it, cool Id like to see it now


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by JasonJ_@Aug 6 2009, 10:06 AM~14692450
> *Hey Bob... i saw this guy in Brents backyard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nothing wrong with saving the beer, go back for the ol lady later


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by HitemHard78_@Aug 6 2009, 11:03 AM~14692918
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave: HAPPY B-DAY BOB
> *


Thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Aug 6 2009, 12:31 PM~14693711
> *Nothing wrong with saving the beer, go back for the ol lady later
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## R.O.VILLE




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Fuck u h8ters_@Aug 5 2009, 06:21 PM~14686612
> *I was in d chi last month and I went 2 were u guys had d old shop but I'm glad now I know where u guys r located do u do chrome  :wave:
> *


yes we do have a chrome service , parts are preped here and then sent out for chrome


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Aug 6 2009, 12:28 PM~14693682
> *Im trying to make it, cool Id like to see it now
> *


COME ON BRO LETS GO :biggrin: I WILL BE THERE MY BROTHER. ITS BEEN A WHILE SINCE US OLD TIMERS GET TOGETHER LOL :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

EVERYONE LOOK OUT 5 O IS COMING TO GET YOU :cheesy:


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 6 2009, 08:23 PM~14697929
> *EVERYONE LOOK OUT 5 O IS COMING TO GET YOU :cheesy:
> *






hno: hno:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 6 2009, 08:21 PM~14697908
> *COME ON BRO LETS GO :biggrin:  I WILL BE THERE MY BROTHER. ITS BEEN A WHILE SINCE US OLD TIMERS GET TOGETHER LOL :biggrin:
> *


Ya I need to get out and show off my walker, I got the one with the wheels on the front, and I just put some Datons on it. :roflmao: But for real I am trying to make it, theres a car show out here that I gotta go to and Im hoping to get out of there early so I can go to Toyota park


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Aug 7 2009, 03:27 PM~14705236
> *Ya I need to get out and show off my walker, I got the one with the wheels on the front, and I just put some Datons on it. :roflmao: But for real I am trying to make it, theres a car show out here that I gotta go to and Im hoping to get out of there early so I can go to Toyota park
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## PABLOC13

Q-Vo Homie it was nice to see & talk to U yesterday :cheesy:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by PABLOC13_@Aug 10 2009, 03:00 PM~14726782
> *Q-Vo Homie it was nice to see & talk to U yesterday  :cheesy:
> *


Yes nice seeing you again too :biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100

what up Bobby


----------



## PIGEON

NEW PROJECTS BOB


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE




----------



## LEDBETTER

I CANT POST UP EITHER


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Aug 10 2009, 04:22 PM~14727484
> *NEW PROJECTS BOB
> *


----------



## Los Neighbors

:biggrin:


----------



## A&Rplating

whats up bob, i will stop by saturday to talk about the 48.


----------



## pfcc64

> _Originally posted by A&Rplating_@Aug 12 2009, 12:18 PM~14746397
> *whats up bob, i will stop by saturday to talk about the 48.
> *


Post pics of the 48! :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by A&Rplating_@Aug 12 2009, 11:18 AM~14746397
> *whats up bob, i will stop by saturday to talk about the 48.
> *


cool. see ya then. call before you come to make sure im here and not running around


----------



## trespatines

nice :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 
how do you do bobby?


----------



## House_50

Bob,

Good seeing you at the SouthSide Cruisers show.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by trespatines_@Aug 12 2009, 01:24 PM~14747512
> *nice :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> how do you do bobby?
> *


 :thumbsup: Waz up wit you bro?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by House_50_@Aug 12 2009, 06:24 PM~14750106
> *Bob,
> 
> Good seeing you at the SouthSide Cruisers show.
> *


Good seein you too. :biggrin: give me a call when your ready to add the extras to that front end


----------



## A&Rplating

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Aug 12 2009, 11:31 AM~14747094
> *cool. see ya then.  call before you come to make sure im here and not running around
> *


sounds good bob


----------



## A&Rplating

> _Originally posted by pfcc64_@Aug 12 2009, 10:37 AM~14746600
> *Post pics of the 48!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


i have to go to the body shop and take them i will try :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Aug 11 2009, 05:37 PM~14739559
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## eriecmw

BOB<
thx for all the help on the 64..

BEST SHOP AROUND.. Bob built me a bad ass old school 64..... love that shit.... the best 

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS....

BRETT,

ERIETATTOO.COM


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by eriecmw_@Aug 15 2009, 12:45 PM~14777782
> *BOB<
> thx for all the help on the 64..
> 
> BEST SHOP AROUND.. Bob built me a bad ass old school 64..... love that shit.... the best
> 
> HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS....
> 
> BRETT,
> 
> ERIETATTOO.COM
> *


Thanks bro  :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84

sup bob!!!!


----------



## PIGEON

BACK TO THE TOP 4 BOB :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84

uffin: uffin:


----------



## lizy.lin

http //www youtube com/watch?v=gqsbAVxGp5s


----------



## House_50

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Aug 12 2009, 07:29 PM~14750164
> *Good seein you too.  :biggrin: give me a call when your ready to add the extras to that front end
> *


I'll call you before I head that way


----------



## silver-metal 82

whats up bob it was nice chilling with u and the charger works like a champ :biggrin:


----------



## trespatines

:biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by House_50_@Aug 18 2009, 07:46 PM~14809798
> *I'll call you before I head that way
> *


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Aug 18 2009, 10:02 PM~14811610
> *whats up bob it was nice chilling with u and the charger works like a champ :biggrin:
> *


Nice hangin wit yall  Thanks for the refreshments :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Aug 19 2009, 05:03 PM~14820321
> *Nice hangin wit yall   Thanks for the refreshments :biggrin:
> *


anytime bro


----------



## A&Rplating




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## somos1reyes

hope to see the chip foose of lowriding at mexican fiesta tomorrow hope you can make it BOB


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by somos1reyes_@Aug 21 2009, 03:55 PM~14841672
> *hope to see the chip foose of lowriding at mexican fiesta tomorrow hope you can make it BOB
> *


Chip who?.....J/K :biggrin: Thanks :biggrin: That mutha is a bad ass designer! I wont be able to go to the mexican fiesta, Im still at work :angry: I do need to go to that one, Ive never been there yet :angry: May be next year I hope.


----------



## somos1reyes

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Aug 22 2009, 01:25 PM~14848447
> *Chip who?.....J/K :biggrin: Thanks :biggrin:  That mutha is a bad ass designer!  I wont be able to go to the mexican fiesta, Im still at work :angry: I do need to go to that one, Ive never been there yet :angry:  May be next year I hope.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago

WUZ UP BOB! I LIKE THE NEW LOGO!!! NICE DESIGN! :thumbsup: uffin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Aug 23 2009, 09:53 AM~14853550
> *WUZ UP BOB! I LIKE THE NEW LOGO!!! NICE DESIGN! :thumbsup:  uffin:  :biggrin:
> *


tHANKS BRO :biggrin:


----------



## HitemHard78




----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Aug 23 2009, 08:55 AM~14853562
> *tHANKS BRO :biggrin:
> *


damm bob im diging that pic on your avitar :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## PITBULL

:wave:


----------



## GarciaJ100




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Aug 24 2009, 03:23 PM~14865996
> *damm bob im diging that pic on your avitar :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


Thats from the Mike Jones / Snoop Dog Video shoot. I like that pic too.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Aug 24 2009, 03:50 PM~14866295
> *:wave:
> *


What up buddy? You all dryed out now?


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Aug 24 2009, 03:58 PM~14867047
> *Thats from the Mike Jones / Snoop Dog Video shoot. I like that  pic too.
> *


that was a straight video too... did you get that chevelle working?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Aug 24 2009, 05:44 PM~14867413
> *that was a straight video too... did you get that chevelle working?
> *


You mean the Camaro? If ya , I got it all together but havnt tested it yet. May be this week.


----------



## 313Rider

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Feb 3 2008, 04:44 PM~9856615
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



if you can give info on this intake setup i like it bob
and great work i have seen quite a bit of it


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 313Rider_@Aug 24 2009, 06:33 PM~14867937
> *if you can give info on this intake setup i like it bob
> and great work i have seen quite a bit of it
> *


Its a multi port fuel injection ram, I can get it in plain, polished or chrome. comes with everything you see there and the wire harness, computer, distributor and sensers. They work great! Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Aug 24 2009, 05:31 PM~14867914
> *You mean the Camaro?  If ya , I got it all together but havnt tested it yet. May be this week.
> *


my bad yea camaro.... thats cool ......


----------



## Los Neighbors




----------



## MidwestFleetwood

:biggrin:


----------



## green reaper

:thumbsup:


----------



## A&Rplating




----------



## House_50

_*2 1/2 months left get your tickets!!!*_


----------



## PABLOC13

THIS is NOT My car!!! *** posting this for a Homie of Mine ***

Call me at 1 -773 - 671 - 6770 Pablo ...$6000 or the first best offer takes it home!! 










1970 Monte Carlo 350ci, 12 bolt, original "RUST FREE" Southern car. 
Just brought it to Chicago from Oklahoma last week! 
Has 90,000 miles and it runs and drives great! 
Made it 700 miles last week with no problems. 
Body, Trunk, and floors are totally rust free!!! 
Interior is clean, 
I even have the original Owners "Protecto - plate!!!! 

Car is near Cumberland and I-90 for viewing
( By the Hooters on Higgins & Cumberland ) --- O'Hare

$6000 or the first best offer takes it home!! 

Call me at 1-773 - 671 - 6770 Pablo


----------



## PABLOC13

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iknEJf9cPeY 

...--- Happy $eptember!!! All Ya'll 
meteorological $ummer in NOW OVER!!! Fall is Here!!!  
I'm happy cuz "summer" really never showed up this year.But like a TRUE CUB'$ Fan that I am, maybe Next Year


----------



## pfcc64

*Don't forget to sign the guestbook at *http://hollywoodkustoms.com

Site should be done soon!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by pfcc64_@Sep 4 2009, 02:07 PM~14981861
> *Don't forget to sign the guestbook at http://hollywoodkustoms.com
> 
> Site should be done soon!
> *


Thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

A little progess on the 61 frame


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

KC's Pro Touring 71 Buick frame


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

BAD ASS 41


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Clean ass Galaxie hard top in for some engine work


----------



## Silver

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Sep 4 2009, 07:01 PM~14983874
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAD ASS 41
> *


That motor is SICK!!!!!! :cheesy:


----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Sep 4 2009, 05:52 PM~14983799
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little progess on the 61 frame
> *



Thats terrific!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## PABLOC13

THIS is NOT My car!!! *** posting this for a Homie of Mine ***

Call me at 1 -773 - 671 - 6770 Pablo ...$6000 or the first best offer takes it home!!










1970 Monte Carlo 350ci, 12 bolt, original "RUST FREE" Southern car.
Just brought it to Chicago from Oklahoma last week!
Has 90,000 miles and it runs and drives great! 
Made it 700 miles last week with no problems.
Body, Trunk, and floors are totally rust free!!! 
Interior is clean,
I even have the original Owners "Protecto - plate!!!!

Car is near Cumberland and I-90 for viewing
( By the Hooters on Higgins & Cumberland ) --- O'Hare

$6000 or the first best offer takes it home!!

Call me at 1-773 - 671 - 6770 Pablo


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 4 2009, 11:42 PM~14986527
> *Thats terrific!!!  :thumbsup:
> *


Whats up bro? how you doin?


----------



## DJ Englewood

:wave:


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Sep 4 2009, 05:08 PM~14983927
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clean ass Galaxie hard top in for some engine work
> *


thanxs bob runs alot better :thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Sep 5 2009, 06:35 PM~14991160
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Sep 5 2009, 08:03 PM~14991707
> *thanxs bob runs alot better :thumbsup:
> *


NO, THANK YOU :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS+Sep 4 2009, 06:08 PM~14983927-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clean ass Galaxie hard top in for some engine work
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-silver-metal 82_@Sep 5 2009, 08:03 PM~14991707
> *thanxs bob runs alot better :thumbsup:
> *


x100 :biggrin: 

thanks for hooking it up bob we appreciate it


----------



## Biz-MN




----------



## big pimpin

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Sep 5 2009, 03:49 PM~14990147
> *Whats up bro? how you doin?
> *



Man just as busy as ever!!!! Lowrider scene around has really been picking up.....cars lined up for months. :thumbsup: Shop of there looks filled up! Keep up the good work.


----------



## BigTigger R.O.




----------



## PABLOC13

Saturday Sept 12th @ 9:45am ... SHARP pleeease :cheesy:

Mexican Independence Day Parade .. . " 199 th " Anniversary

were meeting @ the Dominic's parking lot Roosevelt & Canal

""" @ 9:45am SHARP !!! """

then cruising 2 parade @ Roosevelt & Columbus Dr

Bring Ur Car,Motorcycle,Bikes,Kids, & walk the parade with Ur Club,Shop banner,
Businesses etc... that's ok but remember IT'S A FAMILY EVENT!!!

Ur motor vehicle """MUST """ have current plates,city sticker,registration & VALID CAR INSURANCE

cuz CPD will NOT let Ur car ( etc ) in the parade...

Bicycles DO NOT need all this stuff ( para los chistosos)

Let Me know ASAP who's in

& After WE can go CRUIZIN DownTown Chicago cuz were already right there :cheesy:

& We've got things already worked out with CPD about the parade

...Get @ Me & Gracias 4 Ur support ... Pablo


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## gold cutt 84

looking good bob, looks like you got your hands full... uffin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Sep 7 2009, 11:21 PM~15010807
> *Man just as busy as ever!!!!  Lowrider scene around has really been picking up.....cars lined up for months.  :thumbsup:    Shop of there looks filled up!  Keep up the good work.
> *


You too bro . Luv those wheelies


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BigTigger R.O._@Sep 9 2009, 08:14 AM~15024658
> *
> *


Zup New Mex? :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Sep 9 2009, 04:54 PM~15029756
> *
> *


Thanks again for the refreshments


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Sep 9 2009, 06:00 PM~15030335
> *looking good bob, looks like you got your hands full... uffin:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I seen the vid from michigan, looks like Jimmys caddys workin


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Sep 9 2009, 05:11 PM~15030454
> *I seen the vid from michigan, looks like  Jimmys caddys workin
> *


yes sir, its working very consistant now...


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Sep 9 2009, 06:15 PM~15030497
> *yes sir, its working very consistant now...
> *


Sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Sep 9 2009, 05:09 PM~15030433
> *Thanks again for the refreshments
> *


Not a problem bob its keeping u full for a little bit


----------



## ICECOLD63

:wave:


----------



## GarciaJ100

to the top for Bobby


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Sep 9 2009, 08:36 PM~15033159
> *to the top for Bobby
> *


x2


----------



## A&Rplating

:wave: :wave:


----------



## PIGEON

WE NEED 2 C UR SHOP CAR ALREADY :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82

whats up bob


----------



## gold cutt 84




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Sep 15 2009, 04:23 PM~15090022
> *WE NEED 2 C UR SHOP CAR ALREADY  :biggrin:
> *


Shop car? dont know what your talkin bout. :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## FLYGUY'95CADDY

YO,HOLLYWOOD JUS GIVIN PROPZ ON UR 100th PAGE HOMIE WOOHOO!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64

sup bro? I am slowing down out here so It looks like I will have time to visit the new shop bro.I will holla when it happens.


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Sep 17 2009, 04:56 PM~15111295
> *Shop car? dont know what your talkin bout.  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


 :0


----------



## DJ Englewood

> _Originally posted by FLYGUY'95CADDY_@Sep 17 2009, 10:33 PM~15113456
> *YO,HOLLYWOOD JUS GIVIN PROPZ ON UR 100th PAGE HOMIE WOOHOO!!!
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100

To The Top for Bobby


----------



## green reaper

:thumbsup:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Sep 9 2009, 09:36 PM~15033159
> *to the top for Bobby
> *


x2


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by FLYGUY'95CADDY_@Sep 17 2009, 09:33 PM~15113456
> *YO,HOLLYWOOD JUS GIVIN PROPZ ON UR 100th PAGE HOMIE WOOHOO!!!
> *


Thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Sep 17 2009, 10:23 PM~15114332
> *sup bro? I am slowing down out here so It looks like I will have time to visit the new shop bro.I will holla when it happens.
> *


Sounds good Nim, Ill be glad to see ya


----------



## PABLOC13

Bear'$ WON!!! PUTO steelers LOST !!!
the steelers goal kicker is the MVP in My book :biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100




----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Art added some more stuff to the web site, Its starting to get there. Thanks Art!! :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Sep 23 2009, 07:06 PM~15168451
> *Art added some more stuff to the web site, Its starting to get there. Thanks Art!! :biggrin:
> *


website looking good bob!!


----------



## GarciaJ100

whats good Bobby


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Sep 23 2009, 09:06 PM~15168451
> *Art added some more stuff to the web site, Its starting to get there. Thanks Art!! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

David's 68 Big Block Camaro, rebuilt 460 inch big block and cleaned up engine bay. Few minor things to do like lights etc. and it ready for the road. This one runs strong :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## gold cutt 84

nice!!! :thumbsup: keep up the good work bob


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Sep 28 2009, 07:53 PM~15212320
> *nice!!! :thumbsup: keep up the good work bob
> *


Thanks brother  Id like to cruze this one :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82

:thumbsup:


----------



## green reaper

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Sep 28 2009, 07:50 PM~15212281
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good BOB, What it needs now is a brake upgrade.... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pfcc64

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Sep 28 2009, 08:47 PM~15212234
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David's 68 Big Block Camaro, rebuilt 460 inch big block and cleaned up engine bay. Few minor things to do like lights etc. and it ready for the road. This one runs strong :biggrin:
> *


You mean David Anthony's! too many David's! :biggrin: 
Looks good, as always Bob!


----------



## pfcc64

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Sep 28 2009, 10:24 PM~15213502
> *Looks good BOB,  What it needs now is a brake upgrade.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


What's up Homie?

I agree, it does need a disc brake upgrade, he migth want to stop!  
I'll mention it to him.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Sep 28 2009, 09:24 PM~15213502
> *Looks good BOB,  What it needs now is a brake upgrade.... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I think we are doing power disc on it, not sure yet. Ya it will need to stop a little better now.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by pfcc64_@Sep 28 2009, 09:39 PM~15213728
> *You mean David Anthony's!  too many David's!  :biggrin:
> Looks good, as always Bob!
> *


Ya David Anthony. Thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## green reaper

> _Originally posted by pfcc64_@Sep 28 2009, 09:42 PM~15213779
> *What's up Homie?
> 
> I agree, it does need a disc brake upgrade, he migth want to stop!
> I'll mention it to him.
> 
> *


 :wave:


----------



## A&Rplating

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Sep 29 2009, 12:40 PM~15218131
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## green reaper

> _Originally posted by A&Rplating_@Sep 29 2009, 12:22 PM~15218531
> *
> *


whats up guys, got to stop by sometime


----------



## A&Rplating

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Sep 29 2009, 02:27 PM~15219086
> *whats up guys,  got to stop by sometime
> *


sounds good


----------



## ~*~DIAMOND GIRL~*~

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Sep 28 2009, 09:06 PM~15212459
> *Thanks brother  Id like to cruze this one :biggrin:
> *



wow bob thats nice i'd love 2 cruze dat baby!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Sep 28 2009, 07:50 PM~15212281
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:
nice caddy in the background to


----------



## PIGEON

DAMN THAT CAMARO WILL B IN CENTERFOLD REAL SOON........HOW MUCH U THINK 4 A LT1 ENGINE IN MY CAPRICE???


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by A&Rplating_@Sep 29 2009, 12:22 PM~15218531
> *
> *












Here ya go Abe, its done, Gonna need some more polishing.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ~*~DIAMOND GIRL~*~_@Sep 29 2009, 02:15 PM~15219581
> *wow bob thats nice i'd love 2 cruze dat baby!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


It is a bad ass ride, plenty of power too, Id like to own it :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Sep 29 2009, 02:19 PM~15219613
> *:thumbsup:
> nice caddy in the background to
> *


I know you like the Caddys


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Sep 29 2009, 02:52 PM~15219897
> *DAMN THAT CAMARO WILL B IN CENTERFOLD REAL SOON........HOW MUCH U THINK 4 A LT1 ENGINE IN MY CAPRICE???
> *


LT1? How about a big block like that one? Give me a call so you can tell me exactly what your looking for


----------



## GarciaJ100

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Sep 29 2009, 03:52 PM~15219897
> *DAMN THAT CAMARO WILL B IN CENTERFOLD REAL SOON........HOW MUCH U THINK 4 A LT1 ENGINE IN MY CAPRICE???
> *


383 stroker :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## A&Rplating

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Sep 29 2009, 07:22 PM~15221793
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go Abe, its done, Gonna need some more polishing.
> *


looks real good bob, i will do more polishing on it and leave it in the copper tank for 3 hours and put it in the nickle tank another 2 hours make sure it shines :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Sep 29 2009, 05:22 PM~15221793
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go Abe, its done, Gonna need some more polishing.
> *


 i need to take a class from you bobby!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## trespatines

> _Originally posted by A&Rplating_@Sep 30 2009, 08:11 AM~15227164
> *looks real good bob, i will do more polishing on  it and leave it in the copper tank for 3 hours  and put it in the nickle tank another 2 hours make sure it shines :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i see you only do yours like that ABE :wow: :wow: :wow: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## A&Rplating

> _Originally posted by trespatines_@Sep 30 2009, 10:30 AM~15227343
> *i see you only do yours like that ABE :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


thats right i own the shop, customers wont pay for that :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## trespatines

> _Originally posted by A&Rplating_@Sep 30 2009, 09:09 AM~15227662
> *thats right i own the shop, customers wont pay for that :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thats bad buss :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by A&Rplating_@Sep 30 2009, 09:09 AM~15227662
> *thats right i own the shop, customers wont pay for that :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



DAMN !!! :biggrin:


----------



## A&Rplating

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Sep 30 2009, 12:38 PM~15228424
> *DAMN !!! :biggrin:
> *


whats up "D" :cheesy:


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by A&Rplating_@Sep 30 2009, 10:41 AM~15228453
> *whats up "D" :cheesy:
> *


Chillin, what's up ?


----------



## A&Rplating

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Sep 30 2009, 12:42 PM~15228466
> *Chillin, what's up ?
> *


trying to finish abes frame we are 60 percent done


----------



## GarciaJ100

:scrutinize: 


what up Bob


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Sep 29 2009, 05:36 PM~15221973
> *LT1?  How about a big block like that one? Give me a call so you can tell me exactly what your looking for
> *


I'M TRYING 2 HOP IN THE PIT NOT WHEELIE DOWN DA DRAG STRIP lol


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Sep 30 2009, 01:50 PM~15229648
> *:scrutinize:
> what up Bob
> *


  Zup Jimmy?


----------



## GarciaJ100

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Sep 30 2009, 05:14 PM~15231156
> * Zup Jimmy?
> *


nothin much Bobby, getting ready for another build season!!!!


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Sep 29 2009, 05:52 PM~15222156
> *383 stroker :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 hno:


----------



## GarciaJ100

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Sep 30 2009, 06:20 PM~15231806
> *hno:
> *


that would be bad ass homie, the right cam in the block and gas hoppin would be easy


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Oct 1 2009, 12:54 PM~15240564
> *that would be bad ass homie, the right cam in the block and gas hoppin would be easy
> *


1 hit, 2 hit, bumbper :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Oct 1 2009, 04:41 PM~15242060
> *1 hit, 2 hit, bumbper :biggrin:
> *


Big Block... 1 hit :0 BUMPER :0 and some tire smoke with some black marks and scape marks on the pavment :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 1 2009, 04:21 PM~15242409
> *Big Block... 1 hit :0  BUMPER  :0 and some  tire smoke with some black marks  and scape marks on the pavment :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


and leaving the bumper on the ground!!!


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Oct 1 2009, 08:04 PM~15244419
> *
> *


waddup neighbor!!!!


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Oct 1 2009, 08:11 PM~15244509
> *waddup neighbor!!!!
> *


whats up alex! how u been bro


----------



## PIGEON

350 WILL DO LOL


----------



## GarciaJ100

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Oct 2 2009, 02:29 PM~15249822
> *350 WILL DO LOL
> *


350 fuel injection :thumbsup:


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Oct 1 2009, 08:48 PM~15244990
> *whats up alex! how u been bro
> *


hanging in there, its real real slow right now


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Oct 2 2009, 12:29 PM~15249822
> *350 WILL DO LOL
> *


that too


----------



## GarciaJ100

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Oct 2 2009, 02:52 PM~15250007
> *hanging in there, its real real slow right now
> *


F.H was ready to party today but chicago lost the Olympics today so :thumbsdown:


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Oct 2 2009, 12:56 PM~15250044
> *F.H was ready to party today but chicago lost the Olympics today so  :thumbsdown:
> *


im perty shure they were untill they heard the news


----------



## GarciaJ100

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 1 2009, 06:21 PM~15242409
> *Big Block... 1 hit :0  BUMPER  :0 and some  tire smoke with some black marks  and scape marks on the pavment :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


true that


----------



## mrcaprice84

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Oct 2 2009, 03:04 PM~15251200
> *true that
> *


 :0


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100+Oct 2 2009, 12:47 PM~15249964-->
> 
> 
> 
> 350 fuel injection :thumbsup:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> THAT'S FOR SURE
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-gold cutt 84_@Oct 2 2009, 12:54 PM~15250024
> *that too
> *


KEEPN IT IN THE 350 FAMILY


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Oct 4 2009, 01:08 PM~15264570
> *THAT'S FOR SURE
> KEEPN IT IN THE 350 FAMILY
> *


cant go wrong with that either. very dependable engine for shure


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## GarciaJ100

whats up Bobby!!!!!!! you must be workin cause you havent been on line


----------



## pfcc64

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Sep 29 2009, 07:22 PM~15221793
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go Abe, its done, Gonna need some more polishing.
> *


That looks real good Bob! and it has not been chrome yet! :0 

:biggrin:


----------



## A&Rplating

whats up bob i will be there sat. for the rear end


----------



## House_50

> _Originally posted by BARRIO'S 1ST LADY_@Oct 5 2009, 08:14 PM~15276147
> *GOOD EVENING GUYS JUST WANNA LET EVERYONE KNOW THAT TICKETS FOR EL BARRIO'S BANQUET ARE STILL AVAILABLE SO PLEASE GET YOUR TICKETS AND COME JOIN US IN CELEBRATING OUR 20TH ANNIVERSARY AND HAVE A A GOOD TIME NOW A DAYS THERE ARENT THAT MANY CLUBS OUT THERE THAT MAKE IT PAST 5 YEARS SO FOR US CELEBRATING OUR 20TH ANNIVERSARY MEANS ALOT.  HOPE TO SEE EVERYONE THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


We are 38 days away from our BIG EVENT! :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by A&Rplating_@Oct 7 2009, 01:06 PM~15293580
> *whats up bob i will be there sat. for the rear end
> *


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by House_50_@Oct 7 2009, 05:46 PM~15295957
> *We are 38 days away from our BIG EVENT!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## House_50

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 7 2009, 07:25 PM~15296302
> *:biggrin:
> *


Whatz up Bob? You coming out to our banquet?


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 7 2009, 05:25 PM~15296302
> *:biggrin:
> *


tried hittin you up today bobby, u must be real busy up there..


----------



## silver-metal 82

:wave:


----------



## PIGEON

:biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by House_50_@Oct 7 2009, 06:57 PM~15296568
> *Whatz up Bob? You coming out to our banquet?
> *


Tryin to make it, sounds like a good time. Plus when Barrio started is the same year I opened my biz full time :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Oct 7 2009, 08:18 PM~15297397
> *tried hittin you up today  bobby, u must be real busy up there..
> *


Ya Im pretty busy, but hit me up on the shop phone, cell dont work in this metal building when the door is shut


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Oct 7 2009, 10:16 PM~15298663
> *:wave:
> *


Thanks for the refreshments yesterday guys, (Again.) Oh ya you forgot your batteries and dumps again. looks like you might have to come out again :biggrin:


----------



## BIGSPOOK

hey hollywood, seen this in the hydraulics forum and thought "it would be nice to if hollywood did something like this".

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry15311475


----------



## NIMSTER64

OXYGEN TANK AND ACEDYLENE TANK WITH THE HOSE 600 WILL NOT SHIP PICK UP ONLY THESE TANKS ARE FULL OR BEST OFFER


----------



## gold cutt 84

^^^


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 8 2009, 05:48 PM~15306171
> *Thanks for the refreshments yesterday guys, (Again.)  Oh ya you forgot your batteries and dumps again.  looks like you might have to come out again  :biggrin:
> *


ok bro i guess i have to go again real soon plus they have to be easy to get to


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Oct 10 2009, 11:33 PM~15322808
> *^^^
> *


whats up alex


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Oct 11 2009, 05:28 PM~15326253
> *whats up alex
> *


sup danny, how was the vacation treating you? sup bob how is it going up at the shop? im starting to get some work done on my car finally when i get some pics ill post them for you..


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Oct 11 2009, 05:57 PM~15326535
> *sup danny, how was the vacation treating you? sup bob how is it going up at the shop? im starting to get some work done on my car finally when i get some pics ill post them for you..
> *


it was good bro kind of short go back on tuesday lol :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Oct 11 2009, 06:58 PM~15327144
> *it was good bro kind of short go back on tuesday lol :biggrin:
> *


thats cool, yep vacations are always too short unless you on a permanent vacation lolol


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BIGSPOOK_@Oct 9 2009, 10:52 AM~15311501
> *hey hollywood, seen this in the hydraulics forum and thought "it would be nice to if hollywood did something like this".
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry15311475
> *


Ya somthing like that would be cool , But I think after someone would win other peps would just say ahhh it was fixed.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Oct 11 2009, 06:25 PM~15326234
> *ok bro i guess i have to go again real soon plus they have to be easy to get to
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Oct 11 2009, 06:57 PM~15326535
> *sup danny, how was the vacation treating you? sup bob how is it going up at the shop? im starting to get some work done on my car finally when i get some pics ill post them for you..
> *


Shop is good :biggrin: Ya post some pics Id like to see


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 11 2009, 07:34 PM~15327572
> *Ya somthing like that would be cool , But I think after someone would  win other peps would just say ahhh it was fixed.
> *


I WON'T SAY NOTHIN  lol


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 11 2009, 07:36 PM~15327614
> *Shop is good :biggrin: Ya post some pics Id like to see
> *


ill work on it


----------



## BIGSPOOK

ttt


----------



## House_50

*EL Barrio 20th Anniversary Banquet at Biagio! (http://www.biagioevents.com) 4242 N Central Ave. Chicago, IL from 6:00pm to 1:00am 

Street Low Magazine (http://www.streetlowmagazine.com) will be covering this event for magazine coverage

DJ Montano From La Que Buena (105.1) will be mixing!

Free Valet Parking!

Dress To Impress!

$60 per person (Includes dinner and open bar)

Get your tickets before we run out!
*


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Oct 12 2009, 07:50 PM~15336517
> *
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Oct 11 2009, 06:25 PM~15326234
> *ok bro i guess i have to go again real soon plus they have to be easy to get to
> *


let know I'll ride with you guys


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 11 2009, 08:34 PM~15327572
> *Ya somthing like that would be cool , But I think after someone would  win other peps would just say ahhh it was fixed.
> *


yup it has happened before. but if your slow its something to think about. and invite everyone to the drawing. charge another 5 bucks to get in and byob. :biggrin:


----------



## A&Rplating

whats up bob, :wave: :wave:


----------



## Mideast

:wave: :wave: :h5:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Waz up yall :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

David Anthony's 64, stopped in for a new cloth top and some engine work :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

set up still looks and works good after all these years :biggrin:


----------



## MR CHOCO

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 13 2009, 04:30 PM~15345951
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David Anthony's 64, stopped in for a new cloth top and some engine work :biggrin:
> *


DAAAAAAAAM, love this rag. :thumbsup:


----------



## GarciaJ100

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 13 2009, 06:06 PM~15345765
> *Waz up yall :biggrin:
> *


what up Bob


----------



## NIMSTER64

thats what I wanted my first rag to look like. that is a nice rag 4.


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 13 2009, 04:32 PM~15345966
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Mideast

thats a clean ride there :thumbsup:


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS+Oct 13 2009, 06:30 PM~15345951-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David Anthony's 64, stopped in for a new cloth top and some engine work :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 13 2009, 06:32 PM~15345966
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TOP LOOKS REAL GOOD!!!!


----------



## gold cutt 84

what up boby! set the cylinders in today!


----------



## Centillac

wuz up alex, dam looking good is about time we gonna see something different as hopping wise, wuz up bob shop looks good, when can i take a number ur probably very booked, keep it going. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 13 2009, 06:34 PM~15345980
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> set up still looks and works good after all these years :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: Allways good work BOB. See you soon


----------



## GarciaJ100

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Centillac

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Oct 14 2009, 06:17 PM~15358721
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



wuz up G? how u been :thumbsup: :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Oct 14 2009, 06:37 PM~15358119
> *TOP LOOKS REAL GOOD!!!!
> *


It did come out nice. I like that cloth top look on the old cars


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Oct 14 2009, 06:49 PM~15358296
> *what up boby! set the cylinders in today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Lookin good Alex. Thats a nice welder for back yardin it


----------



## silver-metal 82

whats up bob


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Oct 14 2009, 07:13 PM~15358650
> *:thumbsup: Allways good work BOB.  See you soon
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Mideast_@Oct 14 2009, 07:38 AM~15351839
> *thats a clean ride there  :thumbsup:
> *


Ya that car is super clean. bottom is like new. He got it from Texas


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 13 2009, 04:30 PM~15345951
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David Anthony's 64, stopped in for a new cloth top and some engine work :biggrin:
> *


damn it was worth the wait looks really nice bob :thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Oct 14 2009, 07:17 PM~15358721
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Zup Jimmy?


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Oct 14 2009, 05:49 PM~15358296
> *what up boby! set the cylinders in today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn alex u been working hard on it looks really good homie.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Oct 14 2009, 08:00 PM~15359322
> *whats up bob
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 14 2009, 07:05 PM~15359394
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


how r u bob u still got refreshments :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Oct 14 2009, 08:07 PM~15359416
> *how r u bob u still got refreshments :biggrin:
> *


Im good bro, thanks. You know the refreshments dont last long here :no:


----------



## Centillac

wuz up bobby  :nicoderm: :wave: :thumbsup:


did somebody say refreshments?where??? :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Centillac_@Oct 14 2009, 08:27 PM~15359660
> *wuz up bobby   :nicoderm:  :wave:  :thumbsup:
> did somebody say refreshments?where??? :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


Waz up bro ? how ya b?


----------



## Centillac

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 14 2009, 07:31 PM~15359719
> *Waz up bro ? how ya b?
> *



been good,just this dam soon to be cold weather :angry: :biggrin: is back,hows the shop running,ur probably busy,when can i get a number??  :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Centillac_@Oct 14 2009, 08:41 PM~15359851
> *been good,just this dam soon to be cold weather :angry:  :biggrin:  is back,hows the shop running,ur probably busy,when can i get a number??   :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:
> *


YA WHATS UP WITH THIS CRAP WEATHER, WELL I GUESS "CHICAGO". IF YOU NEED TO GET IN FOR SOME WORK JUST CALL OR STOP IN, YA IM BUSY BUT CARS ARE ALWAYS COMIN AND GOIN. SO SPOTS OPEN UP AND NEXT ON THE LIST GETS CALLED. IF ITS SOMTHING LIKE A BASIC SET UP , I CAN GET THEM IN PRETTY QUICK. BUT ITS BEST TO MAKE AN OPPOINTMENT.


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 14 2009, 07:19 PM~15359549
> *Im good bro, thanks. You know the refreshments dont last long here :no:
> *


maybe this time ill pick up the batteries :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Oct 14 2009, 09:07 PM~15360215
> *maybe this time ill pick up the batteries  :biggrin:
> *


YA THAT WOULD BE GOOD.......OH WAIT I JUST STACKED SOME OTHER BATTERIES ON TOP OF YOURS KINDA HARD TO GET TO NOW   :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84

> *
> wuz up alex, dam looking good is about time we gonna see something different as hopping wise, wuz up bob shop looks good, when can i take a number ur probably very booked, keep it going. :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


wassup homie, thanks for the props but im just doing this as a street car.



> Lookin good Alex. Thats a nice welder for back yardin it
> [/QOUTE]
> 
> thanks bob!
> 
> [QOUTE]
> alex u been working hard on it looks really good homie.
> [/QOUTE]
> 
> still have a lot more to go. this is just the mock up i still have to take this apart and put it all back together uffin:


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 14 2009, 08:10 PM~15360245
> *YA THAT WOULD BE GOOD.......OH WAIT I JUST STACKED SOME OTHER BATTERIES ON TOP OF YOURS KINDA HARD TO GET TO NOW     :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


naw by the end of the visit i might forget them again so thats a good excuse to visit u bro and chill with u


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Oct 14 2009, 09:13 PM~15360293
> *naw by the end of the visit i might forget them again so thats a good excuse to visit u bro and chill with u
> *


OH YA REMIND ME NEXT TIME YOUR HERE TO GIVE YOU YOU DUMP VALVES TOO :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Oct 14 2009, 08:12 PM~15360277
> *thanks bob!
> 
> still have a lot more to go. this is just the mock up i still have to take this apart and put it all back together uffin:
> *


thats cool homie but atleast u started doing it early im starting in march lol :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Oct 14 2009, 09:12 PM~15360277
> *thanks bob!
> 
> still have a lot more to go. this is just the mock up i still have to take this apart and put it all back together uffin:
> *


YOU GOIN TO BE DONE FOR SPRING?


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 14 2009, 08:15 PM~15360322
> *OH YA REMIND ME NEXT TIME  YOUR HERE TO GIVE YOU YOU DUMP VALVES TOO :biggrin:
> *


damn bob thats 2 much to remember :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 14 2009, 08:16 PM~15360339
> *YOU GOIN TO BE DONE FOR SPRING?
> *


hopefully have it out for the first picnic...


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Oct 14 2009, 08:15 PM~15360328
> *thats cool homie but atleast u started doing it early im starting in march lol :biggrin:
> *


so are you bringing it out next year?


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Oct 14 2009, 08:20 PM~15360399
> *so are you  bringing it out next year?
> *


i hope so bro trying my best if everything goes good.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Oct 14 2009, 09:15 PM~15360328
> *thats cool homie but atleast u started doing it early im starting in march lol :biggrin:
> *












HEY DANNY........ :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 14 2009, 08:29 PM~15360575
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEY DANNY........ :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


hey bob thats a bad ass engine looks really good :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS+Oct 8 2009, 06:48 PM~15306171-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the refreshments yesterday guys, (Again.)  Oh ya you forgot your batteries and dumps again.  looks like you might have to come out again  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: i keep telling him to remind you but he keeps on forgetting plus yea there is usually a rag or a tool on top of the battery thats too much to do to get to it LOL once its by the door and easy to reach then we will pick em up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD [email protected] 13 2009, 05:30 PM~15345951
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> David Anthony's 64, stopped in for a new cloth top and some engine work :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> how the other car going along? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD [email protected] 14 2009, 09:10 PM~15360245
> *YA THAT WOULD BE GOOD.......OH WAIT I JUST STACKED SOME OTHER BATTERIES ON TOP OF YOURS KINDA HARD TO GET TO NOW     :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: yeeaaa no thats not gonna happen lol when u wanna get rid of em just leave em by the door the big one the lil one might be a hassle to carry out LOL
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 14 2009, 09:29 PM~15360575
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HEY DANNY........ :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:  
wow i think bob is tryin to tell you something


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Oct 14 2009, 11:23 PM~15362264
> *:roflmao: i keep telling him to remind you but he keeps on forgetting plus yea there is usually a rag or a tool on top of the battery thats too much to do to get to it LOL once its by the door and easy to reach then we will pick em up
> :thumbsup:
> how the other car going along?  :biggrin:
> :roflmao: yeeaaa no thats not gonna happen lol when u wanna get rid of em just leave em by the door the big one the lil one might be a hassle to carry out LOL
> :roflmao:
> wow i think bob is tryin to tell you something
> *


neighbor I was the one who was flashing my lights when you guys u turned in Gabe's car lol I needed to go home and take a shit LOL. where were you guys going? :cheesy: I have been busy bro but I think I might have fri off. I will hit you up after I drop Josh off bro :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Oct 14 2009, 06:49 PM~15358296
> *what up boby! set the cylinders in today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fyi the floor is not always level and if it is the tires might be off.  don't trust the level 100%


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Oct 14 2009, 09:13 PM~15360293
> *naw by the end of the visit i might forget them again so thats a good excuse to visit u bro and chill with u
> *


and take me with you LOL. naw I think if all goes well God willing I should be there with in a week


----------



## NIMSTER64

:nono: 2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 1 Anonymous Users)
1 Members: ANGELBOY
:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 14 2009, 11:26 PM~15362309
> *neighbor I was the one who was flashing my lights when you guys u turned in Gabe's car lol I needed to go home and take a shit LOL. where were you guys going? :cheesy: I have been busy bro but I think I might have fri off. I will hit you up after I drop Josh off bro :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: no wonder u were in a hurry lol we were about to go check out the caddy real quick  

just lmk i tend to sleep in lately today idk why im up so early lol


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 14 2009, 10:31 PM~15362375
> *fyi the floor is not always level and if it is the tires might be off.   don't trust the level 100%
> *


i know homie, there is spacers under the jackstands to make it level. the slab is perty good wheels are same distance off the ground. :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Oct 15 2009, 08:33 AM~15364186
> *i know homie, there is spacers under the jackstands to make it level. the slab is perty good wheels are same distance off the ground.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: I made that mistake once LOL.looking good bro cand wait to see her done.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Oct 15 2009, 07:10 AM~15363895
> *:roflmao: no wonder u were in a hurry lol we were about to go check out the caddy real quick
> 
> just lmk i tend to sleep in lately today idk why im up so early lol
> *


I have to work.I just got the call. I need to paint an apt.


----------



## Centillac

whats up bob? :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: 



wuz up mr. nim,long time no see? how u been brotha,may god bless u homie.  :wave:


----------



## House_50

*EL Barrio 20th Anniversary Banquet at Biagio! (http://www.biagioevents.com) 4242 N Central Ave. Chicago, IL from 6:00pm to 1:00am 

Street Low Magazine (http://www.streetlowmagazine.com) will be covering this event for magazine coverage

DJ Montano From La Que Buena (105.1) will be mixing!

Free Valet Parking!

Dress To Impress!

$60 per person (Includes dinner and open bar)

Get your tickets soon before we run out we only have 29 days until our event
*


----------



## GarciaJ100

TTT for Bobby


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Oct 14 2009, 05:49 PM~15358296
> *what up boby! set the cylinders in today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DID U HAVE A TOPIC FOR A BLUE CUTLASS? I TRIED LOOKING FOR IT  :dunno:


----------



## GarciaJ100

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Oct 16 2009, 03:56 PM~15379473
> *DID U HAVE A TOPIC FOR A BLUE CUTLASS? I TRIED LOOKING FOR IT   :dunno:
> *


dont think hes got a topic, just been tossing pics out here and there for that car


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Oct 16 2009, 02:03 PM~15379527
> *dont think hes got a topic, just been tossing pics out here and there for that car
> *


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Oct 16 2009, 01:56 PM~15379473
> *DID U HAVE A TOPIC FOR A BLUE CUTLASS? I TRIED LOOKING FOR IT   :dunno:
> *


no i dont have a topic for this. but ill work on one when i get done....


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Oct 16 2009, 04:49 PM~15381182
> *no i dont have a topic for this. but ill work on one when i get done....
> *


SOUNDS GOOD IMA MAKE 1 FOR THE COOPE AND THE 64 :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Oct 16 2009, 09:34 PM~15383450
> *SOUNDS GOOD IMA MAKE 1 FOR THE COOPE AND THE 64 :biggrin:
> *


 uffin: uffin:


----------



## A&Rplating

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Oct 17 2009, 11:10 AM~15386179
> *uffin:  uffin:
> *


whats up bob,i will see you sat. i will taking you some oxygen tanks i need some welding work done to them   :wave:


----------



## gold cutt 84

check it out bob, my back shure does hurt!!!!


----------



## GarciaJ100

TTT for Bob


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 14 2009, 08:05 PM~15360184
> *YA WHATS UP WITH THIS CRAP WEATHER, WELL I GUESS "CHICAGO".  IF YOU NEED TO GET IN FOR SOME WORK JUST CALL OR STOP IN, YA IM BUSY BUT CARS ARE ALWAYS COMIN AND GOIN. SO SPOTS OPEN UP AND NEXT ON THE LIST GETS CALLED. IF ITS SOMTHING LIKE A BASIC SET UP , I CAN GET THEM IN PRETTY QUICK. BUT ITS BEST TO MAKE AN OPPOINTMENT.
> *



What number am I on the list ? :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by A&Rplating_@Oct 19 2009, 11:02 AM~15400709
> *whats up bob,i will see you sat. i will taking you some oxygen tanks  i need some welding work done to them     :wave:
> *


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Oct 19 2009, 02:00 PM~15402310
> *check it out bob, my back shure does hurt!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats lookin sweet bro


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Centillac_@Oct 15 2009, 05:33 PM~15369457
> *whats up bob? :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:
> wuz up mr. nim,long time no see?  how u been brotha,may god bless u homie.   :wave:
> *


Hanging in there homie.Hows everything? yea I was broke all summer so didn't hit the picnic or shows much. tring to save to get the 64 ready. slowly but surely.  God Bless bro


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Oct 19 2009, 03:37 PM~15403273
> *What number am I on the list ? :biggrin:
> *


#83  Just kiddin bro your next, just need to get a car out to get you in, plus Im still waiting for your new Adex dumps. I thought the bigger shop would take care of the waiting problem, I guess I was wrong.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by A&Rplating_@Oct 19 2009, 11:02 AM~15400709
> *whats up bob,i will see you sat. i will taking you some oxygen tanks  i need some welding work done to them     :wave:
> *


I got two tanks for sale  hit me up on pm I will take care you


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Daves Fleetwood in for a new setup, so out with the old stuff


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

In with the new :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## NIMSTER64

the size of the show has nothing to do with how fast you get her done LOL. J/K how you doing Mr. WOOD?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 19 2009, 06:05 PM~15404855
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In with the new :biggrin:
> *


looks awsome Bob.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

We only re did the trunk and setup


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Random pics


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 19 2009, 06:06 PM~15404871
> *the size of the show has nothing to do with how fast you get her done LOL. J/K how you doing Mr. WOOD?
> *


Sup Mr. Nim? Im good, thanks


----------



## naptownregal

very nice have you heard from the hillbilly hopper lately


----------



## PIGEON

NICE SETUP BOB MITE STOP 2BY. 2MAROW I'LL B INTHE AREA


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by naptownregal_@Oct 19 2009, 06:19 PM~15405024
> *very nice have you heard from the hillbilly hopper lately
> *


I talked to him about a year ago. Funny you say that cause I was thinking today of givin him a call to see what hes up to. May be I should call him for sure now hno:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Oct 19 2009, 06:27 PM~15405107
> *NICE SETUP BOB MITE STOP 2BY. 2MAROW I'LL B INTHE AREA
> *


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 19 2009, 04:54 PM~15404715
> *Thats lookin sweet bro
> *


thanks buddy, i try to do my best but you still the man! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## pfcc64

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 19 2009, 07:09 PM~15404901
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


New setup looks better!!  :0 

I think the majority of Pura Familia C.C. setups are now done by you!

Great work Bob! :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by pfcc64_@Oct 19 2009, 10:28 PM~15408390
> *New setup looks better!!  :0
> 
> I think the majority of Pura Familia C.C. setups are now done by you!
> 
> Great work Bob!  :biggrin:
> 
> *


x2


----------



## A&Rplating

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 19 2009, 07:02 PM~15404819
> *I got two tanks for sale  hit me up on pm I will take care you
> *


there small tanks for pesco setup


----------



## naptownregal

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 19 2009, 05:30 PM~15405149
> *I talked to him about a year ago. Funny you say that cause I was thinking today of givin him a call to see what hes up to. May be I should call him for sure now hno:
> *


i used to talk to him all the time when i lived there but since i moved back to indy not so much but i need to get down soon to pick up some stanely stuff :biggrin: now that i get to work on my car some more . i dont get on here much but he would talk about you from time to time


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by naptownregal_@Oct 20 2009, 08:26 PM~15417232
> *i used to talk to him all the time when i lived there but since i moved back to indy not so much but i need to get down soon to pick up some stanely stuff  :biggrin: now that i get to work on my car some more . i dont get on here much but he would talk about you from time to time
> *


Hope he was talkin nice


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by A&Rplating_@Oct 20 2009, 08:36 AM~15411262
> *there small tanks for pesco setup
> *


 :0 LOL my bad. mine are torch tanks


----------



## green reaper

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Southside01

HEY BOB,HOW YOU BEEN HOPE EVERYTHING ITS GOOD WITH YOU.
JUST CHECKING TO SEE WHEN YOU GOING TO GET SOME OF THIS DVDS(ROLL'N) THEY ARE VERY GOOD QUALITY AND GOOD FOOTAGE ON VOL 12,13,14,AND 15 THERE IS A LOT OF THE MIDWEST.
YOU SHOULD GET SOME AND MAYBE NEXT TIME ROLL'N IS BY WILL BRING HIM OVER TO PUT THE NEW SHOP ON THE DVD. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Southside01

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Oct 21 2009, 01:48 PM~15423746
> *HEY BOB,HOW YOU BEEN HOPE EVERYTHING ITS GOOD WITH YOU.
> JUST CHECKING TO SEE WHEN YOU GOING TO GET SOME OF THIS DVDS(ROLL'N) THEY ARE VERY GOOD QUALITY AND GOOD FOOTAGE ON VOL 12,13,14,AND 15 THERE IS A LOT OF THE MIDWEST.
> YOU SHOULD GET SOME AND MAYBE NEXT TIME ROLL'N IS BY WILL BRING HIM OVER TO PUT THE NEW SHOP ON THE DVD. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I MADE THE LETTERS BIGGER THAT WAY YOU DONT NEED THE GLASSES TO READ THEM :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Oct 21 2009, 05:35 PM~15426169
> *I MADE THE LETTERS BIGGER THAT WAY YOU DONT NEED THE GLASSES TO READ THEM :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


It sucks getting old, some things just dont work like they used to  Ya I need glasses now to see close up :angry: and help lifting things that I never had problems with before, :angry: but the Viagra I take is only to keep me from rollin out of bed at night :biggrin: :biggrin: Ya I need to get some videos from you, I like to see some of the mid west throwin down.


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 21 2009, 05:21 PM~15426734
> *It sucks getting old, some things just dont work like they used to  Ya I need glasses now to see close up  :angry: and help lifting things that I never had problems with before, :angry:  but the Viagra I take is only to keep me from rollin out of bed at night :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Ya I need to get some videos from you, I like to see some of the mid west throwin down.
> *


what up bobby! i need to stop by tomorrow to drop off some goodys :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 19 2009, 05:05 PM~15404855
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In with the new :biggrin:
> *


wow bob i like it looks bad ass good job :thumbsup:


----------



## Centillac

good morning bobby, nice work like always. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## eriecmw

thanks agian bob for the window...... i left a burger in there on the barrel by the door,, i hope u ate it.....it was one good burger from wendys...lol


----------



## mi chile1

Wuz up bob looking :biggrin: have to drop off those arms soon ill call u


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by eriecmw_@Oct 22 2009, 09:51 AM~15433193
> *thanks agian bob for the window...... i left a burger in there on the barrel by the door,, i hope u ate it.....it was one good burger from wendys...lol
> *


What you trying to say? lol I look like I need a burger.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by mi chile1_@Oct 22 2009, 10:11 AM~15433412
> *Wuz up bob looking  :biggrin: have to drop off those arms soon ill call u
> *


----------



## naptownregal

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 21 2009, 08:27 AM~15421492
> *Hope he was talkin nice
> *


yes he was nothin bad lol


----------



## gold cutt 84

uffin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by naptownregal_@Oct 22 2009, 04:29 PM~15436822
> *yes he was nothin bad lol
> *


 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Heres my new install badges,


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## Southside01




----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 22 2009, 04:34 PM~15437453
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres my new install badges,
> *


thats sweet !!!!!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Thanks yall :biggrin:


----------



## House_50

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 22 2009, 06:34 PM~15437460
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## pfcc64

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 22 2009, 06:34 PM~15437453
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres my new install badges,
> *


Nice! :0


----------



## MR LAC 95

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## A&Rplating

i will see you tomorrow bob


----------



## gold cutt 84

TTT FOR HOLLYWOOD!!!!!


----------



## PIGEON

THOSE R COOL WHO MADE THEM 4 U


----------



## NIMSTER64

Looks great


----------



## gold cutt 84

heres one for you bob, hope you like it!


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Oct 25 2009, 09:48 PM~15465281
> *heres one for you bob, hope you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuck it one more!


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Oct 25 2009, 10:48 PM~15465281
> *heres one for you bob, hope you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:cheesy: bro Your doing the damn thing.


----------



## PIGEON

GOLDCUTT


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Oct 25 2009, 10:48 PM~15465281
> *heres one for you bob, hope you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I guess I was wrong, ol boy got it done when you said. Looks real good Alex!! Nice color too :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Oct 23 2009, 08:46 PM~15450275
> *THOSE R COOL WHO MADE THEM 4 U
> *


This Canadian dude did them for me :biggrin:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 22 2009, 05:34 PM~15437453
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres my new install badges,
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: NIIIIIIIIICE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS+Oct 22 2009, 05:34 PM~15437453-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres my new install badges,
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin: :0  looking good bob
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-gold cutt 84_@Oct 25 2009, 10:48 PM~15465281
> *heres one for you bob, hope you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks real nice wish i could have seen it in person


----------



## GarciaJ100

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Oct 26 2009, 02:03 PM~15469978
> *:biggrin:  :0   looking good bob
> looks real nice wish i could have seen it in person
> *


 :biggrin: thanks for your help


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Oct 26 2009, 01:33 PM~15470262
> *:biggrin:  thanks for your help
> *


:thumbsup:
anytime bro


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

some pinstriping :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

WOW pretty dirty car


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 26 2009, 07:33 AM~15467832
> *I guess I was wrong, ol boy got it done when you said. Looks real good Alex!! Nice color too :biggrin:
> *


need you to make a house call for some leaf and stipe on the frame! :biggrin: think you can do it?


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 22 2009, 06:34 PM~15437453
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres my new install badges,
> *


  whats good Bob?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Oct 26 2009, 07:27 PM~15474099
> *need you to make a house call for some leaf and stipe on the frame! :biggrin: think you can do it?
> *


The house call might be possible but the STIPE thing your going to have to fill me in on :roflmao:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Oct 26 2009, 07:34 PM~15474192
> * whats good Bob?
> *


Allcool here. hows your frame commin?


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 26 2009, 06:35 PM~15474206
> *The house call might be possible but the STIPE thing your going to have to fill me in on :roflmao:
> *


lolol!my bad pinstipe did you get to take care of that stuff i dropped off?


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 26 2009, 08:36 PM~15474223
> *Allcool here.  hows your frame commin?
> *


down at Red's getting ready for the paint.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Oct 26 2009, 07:47 PM~15474376
> *lolol!my bad pinstipe  did you get to take care of that stuff i dropped off?
> *


Yes sir :biggrin: I should hear somthing today


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 26 2009, 06:29 PM~15473354
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW pretty dirty car
> *


:roflmao: u should charge extra for car wash's :biggrin: 

bob we need to go soon to pick up those batteries and the dumps and whatever else we forget to get lol 

p.s. is the plaque up yet?


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 27 2009, 07:43 AM~15479609
> *Yes sir :biggrin: I should hear somthing today
> *


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac

:wave:


----------



## gold cutt 84




----------



## gold cutt 84

cool hanging with you today bob!!!!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by pnutbtrcandylac_@Oct 27 2009, 07:12 PM~15485420
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Oct 27 2009, 09:50 AM~15480102
> *:roflmao: u should charge extra for car wash's  :biggrin:
> 
> bob we need to go soon to pick up those batteries and the dumps and whatever else we forget to get lol
> 
> p.s. is the plaque up yet?
> *


No I didnt get th plaque up yet, been busy, I get it up soon :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Oct 28 2009, 10:26 PM~15499199
> *cool hanging with you today bob!!!!
> *


Ya same here.  Thanks for bringin the beer :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 29 2009, 05:39 PM~15507728
> *Ya same here.   Thanks for bringin the beer  :biggrin:
> *


no problem!


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 29 2009, 06:37 PM~15507707
> *No I didnt get th plaque up yet, been busy, I get it up soon :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## House_50

_*DEADLINE IS TOMORROW*_


----------



## gold cutt 84

raul came today and put is some work! its ready for some leaf bob.


----------



## hugos76

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Nov 1 2009, 01:44 AM~15526566
> *raul came today and put is some work! its ready for some leaf bob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 looking good Alex!


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by hugos76_@Nov 1 2009, 08:25 AM~15527499
> *:0  looking good Alex!
> *


thanks hugo!


----------



## OVERTIME

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Sep 21 2008, 02:21 PM~11658086
> *THIS IS PETERS 72 CHEVELLE WE JUST GOT DONE WITH. WE DID A BIG BLOCK ENGINE WITH MULI PORT FUEL INJECTION AND 4 WHEEL DISC BRAKE CONVERSION.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like how this came out do they make a tuned port to work with non center bolt heads or does the intake have to be modified ? ive been researching a bit for my 64 .


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Nov 1 2009, 12:44 AM~15526566
> *raul came today and put is some work! its ready for some leaf bob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Nov 1 2009, 05:39 PM~15530037
> *I like how this came out do they make a tuned port to work with non center bolt heads or does the intake have to be modified ? ive been researching a bit for my 64 .
> *


Yes they are avalible for for the older engines


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Nov 3 2009, 09:08 AM~15547248
> *Yes they are avalible for for the older engines
> *


:wave: 
whats going on bob? hows business?


----------



## Biz-MN

:thumbsup:


----------



## GarciaJ100

whats up Bobby


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Waz up yall? :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Nov 4 2009, 06:42 PM~15564234
> *Waz up yall? :biggrin:
> *


whats up bob how u been


----------



## HIPPO

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Nov 1 2009, 12:44 AM~15526566
> *raul came today and put is some work! its ready for some leaf bob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


WOW :0


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Nov 4 2009, 06:42 PM~15564234
> *Waz up yall? :biggrin:
> *


wassup bobby! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS+Oct 22 2009, 06:34 PM~15437453-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres my new install badges,
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD [email protected] 22 2009, 06:34 PM~15437460
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 26 2009, 09:34 AM~15467839
> *This Canadian dude did them for me :biggrin:
> *




*
DAYUM BOB I JUST FOUND THIS THREAD OF YOUR..NEVER KNEW YOU WERE ON HERE TOO!!! 

GLAD YOU LIKED THE BADGES, LMK WHEN YOUR READY FOR TEH NEXT SET BROTHER!!*


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by House_50_@Oct 31 2009, 07:19 PM~15524405
> *DEADLINE IS TOMORROW
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*WHAT UP PLAYA!!!!*  :biggrin:


----------



## House_50

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Nov 6 2009, 01:54 PM~15583021
> *WHAT UP PLAYA!!!!   :biggrin:
> *


Chilling and getting ready for the Banquet nest weekend


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by House_50_@Nov 6 2009, 01:56 PM~15583035
> *Chilling and getting ready for the Banquet nest weekend
> *



YEAH I WAS LOOKJING AT MY CALENDER AND HAVE IT MARKED OFF!! WISH I COULD GET DOWN THERE TO KKICK IT WITH YOU GUYS!! HAVE ONE FOR ME!!


----------



## Pure Xtc

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Pure Xtc, *Detroit 6 ACE*


i c u creepin!!


what's good bro!!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Nov 6 2009, 12:50 PM~15582967
> *
> DAYUM BOB I JUST FOUND THIS THREAD OF YOUR..NEVER KNEW YOU WERE ON HERE TOO!!!
> 
> GLAD YOU LIKED THE BADGES, LMK WHEN YOUR READY FOR TEH NEXT SET BROTHER!!
> *


Ya I been here for a min. Great job on the badges, they came out exactly the way I wanted them. Thanks


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Nov 6 2009, 07:53 PM~15586137
> *Ya I been here for a  min. Great job on the badges, they came out exactly the way I wanted them. Thanks
> *


RIGHT ON BOB!!


----------



## PIGEON

MORNING :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Nov 7 2009, 05:38 AM~15590087
> *MORNING :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Nov 7 2009, 02:27 PM~15591914
> *:wave:
> *



*MORN' BOB...OR ACTUALLY AFTERNOON NOW  :biggrin: *


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Nov 6 2009, 02:41 PM~15583487
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Pure Xtc, Detroit 6 ACE
> i c u creepin!!
> what's good bro!!
> *



What up Bob and what up Jas???? :wave: 

Don't give Bob all our secrets... :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Nov 9 2009, 12:05 PM~15607408
> *What up Bob and what up Jas???? :wave:
> 
> Don't give Bob all our secrets...  :biggrin:
> *


 I ALREADY KNOW ABOUT YOUR SECRET LIFE STYLE   :0 :uh: :biggrin: J/K, HOW YA DOIN BRO?


----------



## Centillac

wuz up Mr. Bob, how u been senor? :biggrin: :thumbsup: :wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## House_50

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Nov 6 2009, 02:18 PM~15583260
> *YEAH I WAS LOOKJING AT MY CALENDER AND HAVE IT MARKED OFF!!  WISH I COULD GET DOWN THERE TO KKICK IT WITH YOU GUYS!!  HAVE ONE FOR ME!!
> *


It's all good homie will have a drink for you.


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Nov 9 2009, 08:12 PM~15612424
> *I ALREADY KNOW ABOUT YOUR SECRET LIFE STYLE     :0  :uh:  :biggrin:                              J/K, HOW YA DOIN BRO?
> *


Were doin what we do... Bout it... Just tryin to enjoy the last few nice days of the year... We didn't all get to hang out this year... Hopefully next summer!


----------



## pfcc64

What's up Bob?
What's new on your side of the woods? :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

:wave: 
bob nice chilling with you the other day 
batteries good? :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## silver-metal 82

:thumbsup:


----------



## gold cutt 84

check it out!! BOB BE DOING THE DAMM THING UP THERE!!!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by pfcc64_@Nov 10 2009, 02:56 PM~15622380
> *What's up Bob?
> What's new on your side of the woods?  :biggrin:
> *


Still trying to get this spot open for your 47


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Centillac_@Nov 9 2009, 09:25 PM~15614058
> *wuz up Mr. Bob, how u been senor?  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :wave:  :nicoderm:
> *


Waz up yall?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Daves camaro before


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

AFTER :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## StreetStyleChicago




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by StreetStyleChicago_@Nov 11 2009, 07:36 PM~15637652
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Nov 11 2009, 07:05 PM~15637305
> *check it out!! BOB BE DOING THE DAMM THING UP THERE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Glad you like it Alex :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Nov 11 2009, 06:39 PM~15637699
> *Glad you like it Alex :biggrin:
> *


its looks really nice :thumbsup:


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Nov 11 2009, 06:05 PM~15637305
> *check it out!! BOB BE DOING THE DAMM THING UP THERE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


damn it looks bad ass bro keep up the good work


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Nov 11 2009, 07:44 PM~15637752
> *its looks really nice :thumbsup:
> *


X2


----------



## pfcc64

Bob, big difference on the before and after :0 

David Anthony is going to be very happy with the results!


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Nov 11 2009, 07:05 PM~15637305
> *check it out!! BOB BE DOING THE DAMM THING UP THERE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good bro. now when the straps get chromed he can pin stripe them. I can't wait to see it done homie. you deserve it.


----------



## Silver

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Nov 11 2009, 08:36 PM~15637653
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Yo is that a 66' or 67' Chevelle Malibu up front Hollywood!!!!! ??? :cheesy:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Nov 11 2009, 09:25 PM~15638800
> *Yo is that a 66' or 67' Chevelle Malibu up front Hollywood!!!!! ??? :cheesy:
> *


No dude. Its actually my wifes old 66 nova ss, I put that car together for her 29 years ago. Fast little fucker too. I found it in New Mexico when I lived there. Dude that bought it from me stopped in so I can see it again.


----------



## pfcc64

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Nov 11 2009, 08:27 PM~15637562
> *Still trying to get this spot open for your 47
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

uffin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by pfcc64_@Nov 12 2009, 10:44 AM~15643542
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> uffin:
> *


I lost my storage option, oh boy rented it out, I might have to take you up on your offer


----------



## pfcc64

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Nov 12 2009, 07:57 PM~15648323
> *I lost my storage option, oh boy rented it out, I might have to take you up on your offer
> *


Sounds good, let me know. :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by pfcc64_@Nov 12 2009, 08:01 PM~15648914
> *Sounds good, let me know.  :biggrin:
> *


Ill call you tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Nov 12 2009, 07:48 PM~15649477
> *Ill call you tomorrow :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Los Neighbors

:wave:


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Nov 13 2009, 09:14 AM~15654417
> *:wave:
> *


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE+Nov 9 2009, 01:05 PM~15607408-->
> 
> 
> 
> What up Bob and what up Jas???? :wave:
> 
> Don't give Bob all our secrets...  :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2009, 11:11 PM~15614842
> *It's all good homie will have a drink for you.
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HOW WAS THE BANQUET BRO!!!
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-gold cutt 84_@Nov 11 2009, 08:05 PM~15637305
> *check it out!! BOB BE DOING THE DAMM THING UP THERE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



SWEET!!! :0


----------



## Gotti

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Nov 11 2009, 07:05 PM~15637305
> *check it out!! BOB BE DOING THE DAMM THING UP THERE!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


helping to keep the LOWRIDER MOVEMENT in the ILL STATE rollin' 

:thumbsup: bad ass homie.... show these putos what time it is!


----------



## House_50

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Nov 16 2009, 10:55 AM~15678665
> *    :biggrin:
> HOW WAS THE BANQUET BRO!!!
> SWEET!!!  :0
> *


The Banquet was real good homie


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by House_50_@Nov 16 2009, 06:40 PM~15683269
> *The Banquet was real good homie
> *


Sorry I coulnt make it, got people in town I havnt seen in a long time, thats been happening alot this year. Hope you guys had a good time.


----------



## westsidehydros

Sup Bob, Pete from Buffalo. Waz crackin !! U Turnin out A class work still !!!
:biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Here ya go D, your before pic. Hope the after pic is better :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Nov 16 2009, 08:04 PM~15684203
> *Sup Bob, Pete from Buffalo.  Waz crackin !! U Turnin out A class work still !!!
> :biggrin:
> *


Waz up Pete? long time no hear. How ya be ? we still tryin over here :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

In progess pics :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## NIMSTER64

how you doing Bob? Did you have a 1988 ford ranger for sale in the shop? if so what was wrong with it? how was it overall?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 16 2009, 08:23 PM~15684394
> *how you doing Bob? Did you have a 1988 ford ranger for sale in the shop? if so what was wrong with it? how was it overall?
> *


Doin good Nim, how you doin? No dont have a Ranger for sale, We got one but not for sale as far as I know. where did you here that from?


----------



## NIMSTER64

I went to go see one today in aurora and he said it was at a shop so I figured it was your.I guess not.  the guy wanted to much for it anyway. it was cut and it was dented in the bed on the pass side. but I guess its a diffrent truck. it was a blue one.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 16 2009, 08:31 PM~15684497
> *I went to go see one today in aurora and he said it was at a shop so I figured it was your.I guess not.  the guy wanted to much for it anyway. it was cut and it was dented in the bed on the pass side. but I guess its a diffrent truck. it was a blue one.
> *


Ours is blue, but never been cut, As far as I know we arnt selling it. I say that because Im partners with someone on it and I dont know if he would put it up for sale. But he isnt in Aurora.


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Nov 16 2009, 10:10 PM~15684267
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Love that look!!


----------



## House_50

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Nov 16 2009, 06:54 PM~15683465
> *Sorry I coulnt make it, got people in town I havnt seen in a long time, thats been happening alot this year. Hope you guys had a good time.
> *


It's cool Bob. We had a blast and so did everyone else.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by House_50_@Nov 16 2009, 08:39 PM~15684598
> *It's cool Bob. We had a blast and so did everyone else.
> *


Thats cool . Wish I could have been there.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Nov 16 2009, 08:39 PM~15684592
> *Love that look!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Nov 16 2009, 08:36 PM~15684555
> *Ours is blue, but never been cut, As far as I know we arnt selling it. I say that because Im partners with someone on it and I dont know if he would put it up for sale. But he isnt in Aurora.
> *


it has to be a diffrent one bro. the guy that owns it his name is freddie


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Nov 16 2009, 07:04 PM~15684206
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go D, your before pic.  Hope the after pic is better :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


I got faith in you :biggrin:


----------



## pfcc64

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Nov 16 2009, 10:38 PM~15685301
> *I got faith in you  :biggrin:
> *


What's up Homie? Nice talking to you at the shop! :biggrin:


----------



## Silver

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Nov 12 2009, 11:06 AM~15643156
> *No dude. Its actually my wifes old 66 nova ss, I put that car together for her 29 years ago.  Fast little fucker too. I found it in New Mexico when I lived there.  Dude that bought it from me stopped in so I can see it again.
> *


Sweeeet. .... Let me know when you got a chance to do some striping... :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by pfcc64_@Nov 16 2009, 10:39 PM~15687126
> *What's up Homie?  Nice talking to you at the shop!  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah it was, you bout to get your car done up too?


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Nov 14 2009, 01:52 AM~15662005
> *
> 
> *


:wave: sup alex!
hows the ride? :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

:wave: 
BOB! we still gotta pick up them batteries huh? :biggrin:


----------



## PABLOC13

Ey BoB...Happy Holidays Homie :wave:


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Nov 17 2009, 01:25 PM~15692426
> *:wave: sup alex!
> hows the ride?  :biggrin:
> *


its there homie i got my chrome back just waiting on the core support... whats up with you guys?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Nov 16 2009, 09:38 PM~15685301
> *I got faith in you  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Nov 16 2009, 11:58 PM~15687389
> *Sweeeet. .... Let me know when you got a chance to do some striping...  :biggrin:
> *


You let me know when your ready :cheesy:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Nov 17 2009, 02:33 PM~15692505
> *:wave:
> BOB! we still gotta pick up them batteries huh? :biggrin:
> *


Ya I know you forgot them again, I think thats like 10 times. but thanks for the drinkage again :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by PABLOC13_@Nov 17 2009, 03:10 PM~15692823
> *Ey BoB...Happy Holidays Homie  :wave:
> *


Thanks bro. :biggrin: same to you. Havnt heard from you in a while, how ya be?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

El Barrio in da house..................









before pic


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

in progress pics


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

this badge will be chromed


----------



## Prez of the I

Damn Bob, I'm digging these before and after pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## Silver

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Nov 17 2009, 10:51 PM~15697379
> *You let me know when your ready :cheesy:
> *


How's this Saturday sound :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Nov 17 2009, 11:17 PM~15698597
> *How's this Saturday sound  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Nov 17 2009, 11:17 PM~15698597
> *How's this Saturday sound  :biggrin:
> *


Should be good as long as its not raining


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84+Nov 17 2009, 08:20 PM~15696074-->
> 
> 
> 
> its there homie i got my chrome back just waiting on the core support... whats up with you guys?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> nada just been taking it easy cant wait to see the car all put together
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Nov 17 2009, 09:56 PM~15697447
> *Ya I know you forgot them again, I think thats like 10 times. but thanks for the drinkage again :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: yeah i know i think we are tired after carrying the beer but one of these days we will go and pick em up ONE OF THESE DAYS :biggrin: 

and no problem bob our pleasure  seems like we are gonna be seeing you more often anyways :biggrin: WE EVEN GOT AN IPASS NOW.. JUST FOR YOU lol


----------



## pfcc64

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Nov 18 2009, 11:41 AM~15702188
> *WE EVEN GOT AN IPASS NOW.. JUST FOR YOU lol
> *


IPASS! :roflmao: 

:biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Well you guys do come out here alot, so I can see getting a IPASS. Youll save some cash and its easyer too :biggrin:


----------



## Centillac

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Nov 17 2009, 09:16 PM~15697750
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



DAM! NOW THATS WHAT I CALL NICE,CLEAN,BAD ASS QUALITY WORK, :biggrin:    :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: WUZ UP MR. BOB? KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK. :thumbsup:


----------



## silver-metal 82

:thumbsup:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by pfcc64+Nov 18 2009, 01:02 PM~15703663-->
> 
> 
> 
> IPASS!  :roflmao:
> 
> :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: im serious we had to get up to date :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Nov 18 2009, 07:13 PM~15707294
> *Well you guys do come out here alot, so I can see getting a IPASS. Youll save some cash and its easyer  too :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: plus i got sick of having to go on the internet to pay the missed tolls we had taken (6) so yeah IPASS is way easier LOL


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Nov 20 2009, 10:10 AM~15725518
> *:roflmao:  im serious we had to get up to date  :biggrin:
> :roflmao: plus i got sick of having to go on the internet to pay the missed tolls we had taken (6) so yeah IPASS is way easier LOL
> *


Now you guys are unstopable :biggrin: how was the service? I got home around 7:45 from droping the kids off at the united center.I wish I would have been able to make it.


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Nov 20 2009, 10:36 AM~15725754
> *Now you guys are unstopable :biggrin:  how was the service? I got home around 7:45 from droping the kids off at the united center.I wish I would have been able to make it.
> *


:roflmao: 

it was good bro alot of people showed up he was well respected and loved individual


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Nov 20 2009, 01:55 PM~15727876
> *:roflmao:
> 
> it was good bro alot of people showed up he was well respected and loved individual
> *


thats the truth homie. a true freind and neighbor


----------



## gold cutt 84

TTT


----------



## PIGEON

QUE PASA


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Nov 23 2009, 04:24 PM~15756661
> *QUE PASA
> *


QUE ONDA :biggrin: OR HOW EVER YOU SPELL THAT :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

WHAT UP BIG D :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82

:biggrin:


----------



## PABLOC13

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Nov 17 2009, 09:57 PM~15697477
> *Thanks bro. :biggrin: same to you.  Havnt heard from you in a while, how ya be?
> *


I'm doin... just another day in Paradise :cheesy: 

Gettin ready 4 the Cold Weather = Yuck...


----------



## PABLOC13

Happy Holidays 2 All & "short week" 2  --- 

& Hope this Holiday Season is filled with Love-Happiness 

n esp Harmony  --- 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PARfISaIRi8


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Nov 23 2009, 07:37 PM~15758841
> *QUE ONDA :biggrin:  OR HOW EVER YOU SPELL THAT :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 
whats new at the shop bob?


----------



## eriecmw

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Nov 18 2009, 07:13 PM~15707294
> *Well you guys do come out here alot, so I can see getting a IPASS. Youll save some cash and its easyer  too :biggrin:
> *


I USED TO TAKE THE HIGHWAY BUT NOW.....

I TAKE OGDEN.... LAST TIME I HAD A TIRE BLOW OUT AND ALMOST WENT INTO THE WALL WITH MY 64..... CLOSE CALL....

BOB LOOKED AT ME CRAZY FOR EVEN GOIN ON THE HIGHWAYS....

TAKES LIKE 3 DAYS TO GET THERE FROM FOSTER N HARLEM........
FUGGGG


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Nov 24 2009, 10:32 AM~15765605
> *:biggrin:
> whats new at the shop bob?
> *


Zup Yall? :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by eriecmw_@Nov 24 2009, 06:19 PM~15770039
> *I USED TO TAKE THE HIGHWAY BUT NOW.....
> 
> I TAKE OGDEN.... LAST TIME I HAD A TIRE BLOW OUT AND ALMOST WENT INTO THE WALL WITH MY 64..... CLOSE CALL....
> 
> BOB LOOKED AT ME CRAZY FOR EVEN GOIN ON THE HIGHWAYS....
> 
> TAKES LIKE 3 DAYS TO GET THERE FROM FOSTER N HARLEM........
> FUGGGG
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

This 300 just got air :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## GarciaJ100

what up Bobby


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Nov 24 2009, 08:32 PM~15771420
> *what up Bobby
> *


What up brother?


----------



## Chicago-n

Yo Hollywood

I rmeember a while back u said some foreign dudes asked u if u cud use some lowriders to film some rap video and u guys where laughin ur asses off

Is this it?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Chicago-n_@Nov 24 2009, 09:52 PM~15772507
> *Yo Hollywood
> 
> I rmeember a while back u said some foreign dudes asked u if u cud use some lowriders to film some rap video and u guys where laughin ur asses off
> 
> Is this it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thats funny! Ya thats it, I never seen it . How did you find that? They were from Bulgary or some shit. What are they sayin?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Heres some pics from that day


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS+Nov 24 2009, 08:10 PM~15771159-->
> 
> 
> 
> Zup Yall? :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing much bobby whats up with you :biggrin: keeping busy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD [email protected] 24 2009, 08:13 PM~15771199
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This 300 just got air  :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Chicago-n_@Nov 24 2009, 09:52 PM~15772507
> *Yo Hollywood
> 
> I rmeember a while back u said some foreign dudes asked u if u cud use some lowriders to film some rap video and u guys where laughin ur asses off
> 
> Is this it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Chicago-n

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Nov 25 2009, 09:15 AM~15776801
> *Thats funny! Ya thats it, I never seen it .  How did you find that? They were from Bulgary or some shit.  What are they sayin?
> *


Nah lol, just searching Chicago lowriders and this came up


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Nov 23 2009, 03:24 PM~15756661
> *QUE PASA
> *


I WONDER IF U WOULD UNDERSTAND ME LOL


----------



## HitemHard78

:wave: HEY HOLLYWOOD


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Nov 25 2009, 04:43 PM~15780601
> *I WONDER IF U WOULD UNDERSTAND ME LOL
> *


I understand some bird,Lol I even understand some espanol, and Itailian, But I have no idea what those guys were saying


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by HitemHard78_@Nov 25 2009, 05:34 PM~15781111
> *:wave: HEY HOLLYWOOD
> *


What up bro? Where ya been?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Nov 25 2009, 10:43 AM~15777099
> *Nothing much bobby whats up with you  :biggrin:  keeping busy?
> :thumbsup:
> :cheesy:
> *


Ya staying busy. :biggrin: I just noticed today you forgot your batteries again :uh: ..................Oh shit I just noticed I only have one can of beer left, SHIT!


----------



## PABLOC13

Happy ThanX Giving...
Hope Uz have a good day 2day 
& if Uz are not doing sooo good 
may God hear U & help fix what's wrong & that "THINGS" get better 4 Uz ASAP!!!...--- eyyy 4getta-baaah  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIBgBHMsqug


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## youngvillan

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Nov 25 2009, 09:30 AM~15776956
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Bob do you still got that white & blue truck?? 
I remember seeing that truck when I use to visit your shop back in 1999 
it was the first time I saw a dually wit 2 super wide tires in the back instead of the 4 reg ones :thumbsup:


----------



## RIDDLER

looking good bob how is that 61 rag coming out


----------



## INKEDCITY




----------



## lowrico

HOPE YOU DONT MIND BOB.........


Come on guys, she is trailing by a few votes now, lets show them what Chicago is all about!!!!!!

Hey guys, lets represent Chicago. Vote for my Neice

Shes a finalist for Quinceanera of the Month. 
And she needs the most votes in order to win,,,,So help out homies..

SHe is Abby from Elmhurst Il.
top row middle 

http://www.quinceanerasmagazine.com/quinceanera-of-the-month



THanks,

ALSO YOU CAN VOTE EVERYDAY, PLEASE KEEP ON VOTING


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by youngvillan_@Nov 26 2009, 11:16 PM~15794574
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Nov 27 2009, 08:16 AM~15796334
> *Bob do you still got that white & blue truck??
> I remember seeing that truck when I use to visit your shop back in 1999
> it was the first time I saw a dually wit 2 super wide tires in the back instead of the 4 reg ones :thumbsup:
> *


Ya I still got it, had it since 95, Its really not a dually, Its a 1/2 ton that I put dually fenders on :biggrin: Nice hearing from you again


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Nov 29 2009, 03:17 PM~15813480
> *HOPE YOU DONT MIND BOB.........
> Come on guys, she is trailing by a few votes now, lets show them what Chicago is all about!!!!!!
> 
> Hey guys, lets represent Chicago. Vote for my Neice
> 
> Shes a finalist for Quinceanera of the Month.
> And she needs the most votes in order to win,,,,So help out homies..
> 
> SHe is Abby from Elmhurst Il.
> top row middle
> 
> http://www.quinceanerasmagazine.com/quinceanera-of-the-month
> THanks,
> 
> ALSO YOU CAN VOTE EVERYDAY, PLEASE KEEP ON VOTING
> *


No problem bro :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by RIDDLER_@Nov 29 2009, 12:09 PM~15812439
> *looking good bob how is that 61 rag coming out
> *


Coming along :biggrin:


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Nov 29 2009, 06:10 PM~15814235
> *No problem bro :biggrin:
> *


Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## StreetStyleChicago

HIT IT UP HOMIES!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=509234


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Nov 25 2009, 06:35 PM~15781755
> *Ya staying busy. :biggrin:  I just noticed today you forgot your batteries again :uh: ..................Oh shit I just noticed I only have one can of beer left, SHIT!
> *


i think maybe MAYBE next time we are up there MAYBE :biggrin:
is ur supply replenished?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Nov 30 2009, 09:09 AM~15820498
> *i think maybe MAYBE next time we are up there MAYBE  :biggrin:
> is ur supply replenished?
> *












yES IT IS. THANKS GUYS, I THINK IM GOOD FOR A WHILE :biggrin:


----------



## A&Rplating

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Nov 30 2009, 01:57 PM~15822834
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yES IT IS. THANKS GUYS, I THINK IM GOOD FOR A WHILE :biggrin:
> *


please no more quality work at hand :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84

here is a couple for you bob should be making it up to you real soon so you can put your touch on it!!!


----------



## gold cutt 84




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Nov 30 2009, 03:08 PM~15823405
> *here is a couple for you bob should be making it up to you real soon so you can put your touch on it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LET ME KNOW WHEN YOUR READY SO I CAN MAKE ROOM


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by A&Rplating_@Nov 30 2009, 02:06 PM~15822916
> *please no more quality work at hand :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


SOME TIMES THATS WHERE THE IDEAS COME FROM :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Nov 30 2009, 06:06 PM~15825611
> *LET ME KNOW WHEN YOUR READY SO I CAN MAKE ROOM
> *


ill let you know...


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Nov 30 2009, 02:11 PM~15823420
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## HIPPO

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Nov 30 2009, 03:08 PM~15823405
> *here is a couple for you bob should be making it up to you real soon so you can put your touch on it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GarciaJ100

whats up Bobby. cool hanging out at the shop sat.


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Nov 30 2009, 08:12 PM~15827106
> *ill let you know...
> *


looking really good alex keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS+Nov 30 2009, 01:57 PM~15822834-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yES IT IS. THANKS GUYS, I THINK IM GOOD FOR A WHILE :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: not a problem bob :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by gold cutt [email protected] 30 2009, 03:11 PM~15823420
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbsup: looking good Alex cant wait to see it in person
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Nov 30 2009, 07:08 PM~15825634
> *SOME TIMES THATS WHERE THE IDEAS COME FROM :biggrin:
> *


i agree :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

BANNER REQUEST.... IM TRYING TO GET ALL THE CHICAGO LOWRIDER CAR CLUB BANNERS TOGETHER TO HANG IN MY SHOP. ITS NOT GOING TO MEAN YOU HAD ANY WORK DONE HERE, IM JUST TRYING TO GET ALL CHI TOWN BANNERS IN ONE PLACE. IF YOU HAVE AN EXTRA BANNER YOU MIGHT WANT TO DONATE FROM YOUR CLUB, IT WOULD BE NICE. :biggrin: THANKS


----------



## NIMSTER64

the banner wall is looking good homie.


----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 1 2009, 10:36 PM~15840037
> *the banner wall is looking good homie.
> *


THANKS BRO.....IT WOULD LOOK BETTER WITH ALL CHI TOWN UP THERE


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Dec 1 2009, 10:42 PM~15840127
> *THANKS BRO.....IT WOULD LOOK BETTER WITH ALL CHI TOWN UP THERE
> *


I am shure it will get there slowly.


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Dec 1 2009, 10:32 PM~15839975
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BANNER REQUEST.... IM TRYING TO GET ALL THE CHICAGO LOWRIDER CAR CLUB BANNERS TOGETHER TO HANG IN MY SHOP. ITS NOT GOING TO MEAN YOU HAD ANY WORK DONE HERE, IM JUST TRYING TO GET ALL CHI TOWN BANNERS IN ONE PLACE. IF YOU HAVE AN EXTRA BANNER YOU MIGHT WANT TO DONATE FROM YOUR CLUB, IT WOULD BE NICE. :biggrin: THANKS
> *


 :biggrin: we are working on it BOB we are working on it :cheesy:


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Nov 29 2009, 04:17 PM~15813480
> *HOPE YOU DONT MIND BOB.........
> Come on guys, she is trailing by a few votes now, lets show them what Chicago is all about!!!!!!
> 
> Hey guys, lets represent Chicago. Vote for my Neice
> 
> Shes a finalist for Quinceanera of the Month.
> And she needs the most votes in order to win,,,,So help out homies..
> 
> SHe is Abby from Elmhurst Il.
> top row middle
> 
> http://www.quinceanerasmagazine.com/quinceanera-of-the-month
> THanks,
> 
> ALSO YOU CAN VOTE EVERYDAY, PLEASE KEEP ON VOTING
> *


Come on homies, him out my niece and vote for her, shes only down by a few votes...

THANKS


----------



## HitemHard78

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Dec 1 2009, 09:42 PM~15840127
> *THANKS BRO.....IT WOULD LOOK BETTER WITH ALL CHI TOWN UP THERE
> *


 :biggrin: HELL YEAH


----------



## PABLOC13

Burrr alittle cold outside WINTER is here...
Hope Uz have a good weekend & when Ur cold on the "outside" one may have to look " DEEP DEEP INSIDE " oneself to find warmth...  Stay Warm My Friends... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UKIv-mSIsYI 

I'm going to a the toy drive 2morrow 
& the Toys 4 Tots Motorcycle ride is this Sunday on Western Ave & ends @ Lane Tech


----------



## PABLOC13

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Dec 1 2009, 10:32 PM~15839975
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BANNER REQUEST.... IM TRYING TO GET ALL THE CHICAGO LOWRIDER CAR CLUB BANNERS TOGETHER TO HANG IN MY SHOP. ITS NOT GOING TO MEAN YOU HAD ANY WORK DONE HERE, IM JUST TRYING TO GET ALL CHI TOWN BANNERS IN ONE PLACE. IF YOU HAVE AN EXTRA BANNER YOU MIGHT WANT TO DONATE FROM YOUR CLUB, IT WOULD BE NICE. :biggrin: THANKS
> *



:cheesy:


----------



## eriecmw

sup with the HOLLYWOOD CUSTOM T SHIRTS.....

I NEED 3......

THEY BE NICE WIT A PIC OF BOB ON THE POCKET WIT A THUMBS UP.....


----------



## ~*~DIAMOND GIRL~*~

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Dec 1 2009, 11:32 PM~15839975
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BANNER REQUEST.... IM TRYING TO GET ALL THE CHICAGO LOWRIDER CAR CLUB BANNERS TOGETHER TO HANG IN MY SHOP. ITS NOT GOING TO MEAN YOU HAD ANY WORK DONE HERE, IM JUST TRYING TO GET ALL CHI TOWN BANNERS IN ONE PLACE. IF YOU HAVE AN EXTRA BANNER YOU MIGHT WANT TO DONATE FROM YOUR CLUB, IT WOULD BE NICE. :biggrin: THANKS
> *



HEY BOB ILL GET U ONE AS SOON AS I CAN THAT WILL LOOK REAL NICE!


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by eriecmw_@Dec 4 2009, 11:10 AM~15869828
> *sup with the HOLLYWOOD CUSTOM T SHIRTS.....
> 
> I NEED 3......
> 
> THEY BE NICE WIT A PIC OF BOB ON THE POCKET WIT A THUMBS UP.....
> *


 :0


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Dec 4 2009, 10:28 AM~15869962
> *:0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

The best tings come to those who wait  Your going to need another wall to fill up my brother. lets see who got first dibs  I wish I had a banner to give you bro.


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Dec 4 2009, 09:02 PM~15875686
> *:biggrin:
> *


:wave:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by eriecmw_@Dec 4 2009, 11:10 AM~15869828
> *sup with the HOLLYWOOD CUSTOM T SHIRTS.....
> 
> I NEED 3......
> 
> THEY BE NICE WIT A PIC OF BOB ON THE POCKET WIT A THUMBS UP.....
> *


Ya some Ts would be cool , you would think Id have some by now huh. I dont think we need a pic of me on them tho.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ~*~DIAMOND GIRL~*~_@Dec 4 2009, 11:22 AM~15869921
> *HEY BOB ILL GET U ONE AS SOON AS I CAN THAT WILL LOOK REAL NICE!
> *


Thanks that would be great :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 4 2009, 09:42 PM~15876064
> *The best tings come to those who wait   Your going to need another wall to fill up my brother. lets see who got first dibs  I wish I had a banner to give you bro.
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Dec 7 2009, 08:48 AM~15897589
> *:wave:
> *


whats up neighbor! whats up bob, how is evrything?


----------



## $$MONSTER$$

YYYOOOOO MR HOLLYWOOD WHATS CRACKIN HOW YOU BEEN EVERY THING GOOD


----------



## Centillac

WUZ UP MR. SENOR BOB HOPE EVERYTHING IS GOOD AND BUSSINESS IS GOING WELL. LOVING THAT BLACK AND BLUE BANNER.  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :wave: :wave:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by $$MONSTER$$_@Dec 8 2009, 08:36 PM~15917951
> *YYYOOOOO MR HOLLYWOOD WHATS CRACKIN HOW YOU BEEN EVERY THING GOOD
> *


Waz up Eddie? everything is cool here, how you doing?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Dec 8 2009, 08:17 PM~15917713
> *whats up neighbor! whats up bob, how is evrything?
> *


Everthing is cool, you almost ready for the frame stripes?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Centillac_@Dec 8 2009, 09:04 PM~15918284
> *WUZ UP MR. SENOR BOB HOPE EVERYTHING IS GOOD AND BUSSINESS IS GOING WELL. LOVING THAT BLACK AND BLUE BANNER.   :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :nicoderm:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Banner looks good :biggrin: got a bigger one?


----------



## Loco SS

Hey Bob...
I finally bought another Chevelle...Not enough huevos if you know what I mean... I just pulled the 468 outta her and am going through it, bigger cam (solid),all new MSD electronics,new intake etc... Hope to have her running by spring time and take ya for a quick trip...


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Dec 9 2009, 05:26 PM~15928948
> *Everthing is cool, you almost ready for the frame stripes?
> *


not yet bob but ill let you know...


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Dec 8 2009, 08:17 PM~15917713
> *whats up neighbor! whats up bob, how is evrything?
> *


nothing much bro just keeping warm LOL y tu hows everything?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> Hey Bob...
> I finally bought another Chevelle...Not enough huevos if you know what I mean... I just pulled the 468 outta her and am going through it, bigger cam (solid),all new MSD electronics,new intake etc... Hope to have her running by spring time and take ya for a quick trip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats fuckin sweet dude, 68 is my favorite year for those,I had one too when I was 19, damm that was a long time ago  I sold mine about 15 years ago buy a dude here in Ill. still has it and he left it just the way I had it except the engine bay. I had it with the engine blue and stainless steel fire wall and wheel wells. I see you have the Nikey Chevrolet sticker on yours too. It would be great to go for a ride in that thing :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Heres some pics of my old 68


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## Loco SS

> Hey Bob...
> I finally bought another Chevelle...Not enough huevos if you know what I mean... I just pulled the 468 outta her and am going through it, bigger cam (solid),all new MSD electronics,new intake etc... Hope to have her running by spring time and take ya for a quick trip...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats fuckin sweet dude, 68 is my favorite year for those,I had one too when I was 19, damm that was a long time ago  I sold mine about 15 years ago buy a dude here in Ill. still has it and he left it just the way I had it except the engine bay. I had it with the engine blue and stainless steel fire wall and wheel wells. I see you have the Nikey Chevrolet sticker on yours too. It would be great to go for a ride in that thing :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres some pics of my old 68
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Holy Shitski !!! That is a sweet one you had. I remember you telling me about her. I actually had found my original one but sher was too far gone. This one needs TLC and I will bring her back to her former glory !!!
Click to expand...


----------



## GarciaJ100

whats up Bobby, hope you keepin warm at the shop cause its gonna be a cold one this year


----------



## Loco SS

Bob,this one belongs to Willie Baily...
it'll run 8.20's but has a throttle stop for the 9.90 class


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Dec 10 2009, 05:58 PM~15940310
> *whats up Bobby, hope you keepin warm at the shop cause its gonna be a cold one this year
> *


Thats a bad ass 69 and 8:20s is what I call( toten the mail) for 3900 pound car


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Dec 1 2009, 09:42 PM~15840127
> *THANKS BRO.....IT WOULD LOOK BETTER WITH ALL CHI TOWN UP THERE
> *


well get 1 for u


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Dec 10 2009, 11:35 PM~15944317
> *well get  1 for u
> *


Cool thanks :biggrin:


----------



## A&Rplating

whats up bob might stop tomorrow


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by A&Rplating_@Dec 11 2009, 11:55 AM~15948055
> *whats up bob might stop tomorrow
> *


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Demons 64 is commin around :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Ralphs 34 is back for some more fire :cheesy:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

another progect car from Pura Familia :biggrin:


----------



## pfcc64

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Dec 11 2009, 07:43 PM~15952553
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another project car from Pura Familia :biggrin:
> *


:0 

It looked weird all jacked up! I think it looks a lot better dropped! :biggrin: 

I'll try to drop off the engine and other parts tomorrow.


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Dec 11 2009, 05:43 PM~15952553
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another progect car from Pura Familia :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP WITH THAT 61? :biggrin:


----------



## HitemHard78

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Dec 11 2009, 05:43 PM~15952553
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another progect car from Pura Familia :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: LOOKS SHARP!!


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

whats up Bob...


----------



## showandgo

whats up my big brother


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by CHUCKIEBOYGT_@Dec 12 2009, 01:32 PM~15959505
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :wave:


----------



## pnutbtrcandylac

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Feb 3 2008, 08:57 PM~9858148
> *what , you mean this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well...is not so good...
> 
> Should be out this summer,  changin it up a bit.
> :0
> 
> oh, and by the way,  a "note to self"  for you guys wrapin frames.  Make sure you go all the way to the tip!!!  Even if it means you have to modify front bumper brackets.  Look at the pass. side frame horn,  it tore right off !!!  I plated right up to it,  just like i'd seen in hundreds of pics in lrm and lil.  If the frame woudn't have torn, I would have just needed front clip. Frame was powdercoated, so how do you fix that and have it still looks good?  you don't.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frame off time again
> *




Get disc brakes you prob all redy have since its bin this long :biggrin:


----------



## Fuck u h8ters

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Dec 11 2009, 05:40 PM~15952521
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice


----------



## Fuck u h8ters

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Dec 11 2009, 05:43 PM~15952553
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another progect car from Pura Familia :biggrin:
> *


Also nice


----------



## Fuck u h8ters

I have a ? do u do chrome & how much uffin:


----------



## silver-metal 82

:thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 12 2009, 11:17 AM~15958546
> *whats up my big brother
> *


Waz up there Mr. Jimmy?


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Dec 14 2009, 10:46 AM~15976772
> *Waz up there Mr. Jimmy?
> *


just recovering homie, got the tumor removed off the spinal cord so hopefully i can hang out this summer


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS+Dec 14 2009, 11:46 AM~15976772-->
> 
> 
> 
> Waz up there Mr. Jimmy?
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave: whats going on bob? i see you are keeping busy
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-showandgo_@Dec 14 2009, 11:48 AM~15976793
> *just recovering homie, got the tumor removed off the spinal cord so hopefully i can hang out this summer
> *


 damn Jimmy take care of urself and hope u get better for the summer cause you know us mexicans gotta stick together :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

topic being moved upon requst


----------



## RO68RAG

61


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Dec 14 2009, 10:53 AM~15976841
> *:wave: whats going on bob? i see you are keeping busy
> damn Jimmy take care of urself and hope u get better for the summer cause you know us mexicans gotta stick together  :biggrin:
> *


whats up homies. mexicans r hard to get rid of fool. i aint going nowhere i just might not be able to have too much fun this year


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 14 2009, 11:48 AM~15976793
> *just recovering homie, got the tumor removed off the spinal cord so hopefully i can hang out this summer
> *


  Glad to hear it went well bro.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Dec 14 2009, 11:48 AM~15976793
> *just recovering homie, got the tumor removed off the spinal cord so hopefully i can hang out this summer
> *


Damm dude ,I didnt know you had that. I know about the heart thing, but not the tumor. Hope your doin good, It would be cool to hang this year :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by R.O. caddy man_@Dec 12 2009, 11:12 AM~15958513
> *whats up Bob...
> *


Hows it goin


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Dec 11 2009, 09:01 PM~15954007
> *WHATS UP WITH THAT 61? :biggrin:
> *


Its going to be bad ass when its done :biggrin:


----------



## Prez of the I

You move topics like you move shops


----------



## BLVD Kreeper




----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Dec 14 2009, 06:10 PM~15980251
> *You move topics like you move shops
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

ahh come on now D. I only moved the shop once in the past 20 years.


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Dec 14 2009, 07:24 PM~15981648
> *ahh come on now D. I only moved the shop once in the past 20 years.
> *


Jus messing with you.


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by showandgo+Dec 14 2009, 03:35 PM~15978976-->
> 
> 
> 
> whats up homies. mexicans r hard to get rid of fool. i aint going nowhere i just might not be able to have too much fun this year
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thats what they said about my back surgery :angry: and im doing really good :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Dec 14 2009, 04:46 PM~15979598
> *Its going to be bad ass when its done :biggrin:
> *











:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Prez of the I

Bob, you right the before and after pics look good. I'm gonna leave that change up to you.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Dec 15 2009, 05:18 PM~15991061
> *Bob, you right the before and after pics look good.  I'm gonna leave that change up to you.
> *


Thats cool Ill think about that change a little more, but i came across another idea


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Dec 15 2009, 09:19 AM~15986738
> *thats what they said about my back surgery  :angry: and  im doing really good  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


Thats a nice pic of that car, I didnt even have that one.


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Dec 15 2009, 05:28 PM~15991675
> *Thats cool Ill think about that change a little more, but i came across another idea
> *


That's why you da man. :biggrin:


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Dec 11 2009, 05:37 PM~15952490
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demons 64 is commin around :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Dec 15 2009, 08:22 PM~15993426
> *:0
> *


Trying to change it up a bit


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Dec 14 2009, 03:46 PM~15979598
> *Its going to be bad ass when its done :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Dec 15 2009, 06:30 PM~15991682
> *Thats a nice pic of that car, I didnt even have that one.
> *


are u serious? 




































































































there u go....compliments of LowriderMagazine.com... OH AND GOOGLE :biggrin:


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Dec 16 2009, 11:45 AM~15997812
> *are u serious?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there u go....compliments of LowriderMagazine.com... OH AND GOOGLE :biggrin:
> *


one of my all time favorites


----------



## Los Neighbors

:biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Dec 16 2009, 04:21 PM~16000611
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


I guess I had that other pic I said I didnt have, Is on my web site ,but he croped it so it looked different to me. I didnt have this one tho, Thanks :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Dec 16 2009, 06:43 PM~16001977
> *I guess I had that other pic I said I didnt have, Is on my web site ,but he croped it so it looked different to me. I didnt have this one tho, Thanks :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: its cool thats actually a pic Johnny (pride n joy) took imma see what i have at home on my camera and post em up  


soo whats the word at Hollywood Kustoms? :biggrin: what u working on :cheesy:


----------



## RO68RAG

*HERE'S A COUPLE MORE BOB!*


----------



## ~~RED~~

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Dec 16 2009, 12:40 AM~15996005
> *Trying to change it up a bit
> *


I see that, looks good!


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by ~~RED~~_@Dec 17 2009, 02:08 PM~16011007
> *I see that, looks good!
> *


Thanks.


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Dec 16 2009, 12:40 AM~15996005
> *Trying to change it up a bit
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Yo DenonD heres a couple pics of the hard line bend up ready for plating :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by pnutbtrcandylac_@Dec 13 2009, 05:44 PM~15968915
> *
> Get disc brakes you prob all redy have since its bin this long  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 


I didn't even get to hit the brakes !!!!

oh, and put drums back on it too !!!
:biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## $$MONSTER$$

HEY THERE MR HOLLYWOOD WHATS UP BROTHA HOW YOU BEEN


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by $$MONSTER$$_@Dec 17 2009, 09:14 PM~16014848
> *HEY THERE MR HOLLYWOOD WHATS UP BROTHA HOW YOU BEEN
> *


Im good Mr. Monster,hope your the same ,when you going to give up the Hulk so it can come back to Chicago? :biggrin:


----------



## $$MONSTER$$

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Dec 17 2009, 08:18 PM~16014898
> *Im good Mr. Monster,hope your the same ,when you going to give up the Hulk so it can come back to Chicago? :biggrin:
> *


MAN WHEN SOME ONE COMES UP WIT SOME MONEY STILL HAVENT GOT ANY GREAT OFFERS WORTH TAKIN .....IF YOU GUYS WERENT SO FAR ID TAKE IT BACK OUT THAT WAY BUT MAN THATS A LIL TO FAR FOR ME BRO ...


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by $$MONSTER$$_@Dec 17 2009, 09:21 PM~16014934
> *MAN WHEN SOME ONE COMES UP WIT SOME MONEY STILL HAVENT GOT ANY GREAT OFFERS WORTH TAKIN .....IF YOU GUYS WERENT SO FAR ID TAKE IT BACK OUT THAT WAY BUT MAN THATS A LIL TO FAR FOR ME BRO ...
> *


Its only 1250 miles, or about 24 hours, thats only a day. :cheesy:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Dec 17 2009, 09:14 PM~16014834
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


:thumbsup:


----------



## GarciaJ100

TTT for Bobby


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Dec 17 2009, 10:06 AM~16008034
> *HERE'S A COUPLE MORE BOB!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like that top pic, it looks like model cars


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Dec 17 2009, 08:12 PM~16014809
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo DenonD heres a couple pics of the hard line bend up ready for plating :biggrin:
> *


Gotdamn you da man, Imma have to come up there again. :biggrin: :worship:


----------



## THEE LAST LAUGH

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Dec 11 2009, 09:01 PM~15954007
> *WHATS UP WITH THAT 61? :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## BLVD Kreeper




----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## PIGEON




----------



## mr chicago

Man I can't wait till I get my black 2 dr caprice in the shop!


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by mr chicago_@Dec 21 2009, 12:52 AM~16044251
> *Man I can't wait till I get my black 2 dr caprice in the shop!
> *


You are number 83, hang in there :biggrin:


----------



## PABLOC13

now Deck Em'!!! >:\

--- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuGvCXDycEc


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Dec 21 2009, 01:38 PM~16047627
> *You are number 83, hang in there  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Hes next :biggrin:


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Dec 21 2009, 07:32 PM~16051871
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: Hes next :biggrin:
> *


See how fast he go through 82 cars, you next


----------



## PABLOC13

It's beginning to look a lot like Christmas...
Ya'll have a good day & bcarful driving outhere!

--- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3rJX3U9yM8


----------



## mr chicago

LOL!!!!!


----------



## GarciaJ100

Happy Holidays Bobby


----------



## silver-metal 82

:thumbsup:


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Dec 21 2009, 08:28 PM~16052353
> *See how fast he go through 82 cars, you next
> *


WAT THOSE CARS GET CAR WASHES LOL


----------



## midwestcoast

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Dec 11 2009, 05:37 PM~15952490
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Demons 64 is commin around :biggrin:
> *


MUST BE NICE TO HAVE 700,000 TO DROP ON JUST THE TRUNK


----------



## PABLOC13

Every time a bell rings an Angel gets there wings  --- 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Veju4PxhuGc


----------



## R.O.VILLE

*"HOLLYWOOD"*


----------



## Los Neighbors

May the Christmas season
fill your home with joy
your heart with love
and your life with laughter

MERRY CHRISTMAS BOB!!
:biggrin: 
from


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Dec 23 2009, 03:39 AM~16065944
> *MUST BE NICE TO HAVE 700,000 TO DROP ON JUST THE TRUNK
> *


Actually 700,001. I added some special wires flown in from Europe. :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Dec 23 2009, 05:01 PM~16071255
> *Actually 700,001.  I added some special wires flown in from Europe. :biggrin:
> *


daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn baller :biggrin:


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by SIDEKICK_@Dec 23 2009, 08:00 PM~16072924
> *daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmmmmnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn baller  :biggrin:
> *


You need some of those wire too ?


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Dec 23 2009, 10:34 PM~16073831
> *You need some of those wire too ?
> *


Looking good bro :biggrin: call me or text me or pm me. How are you feeling homie? hope everyting is good. let me know when your going to pick them up.


----------



## SIDEKICK

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Dec 23 2009, 09:34 PM~16073831
> *You need some of those wire too ?
> *


maybeeeeeeeeeeeee :biggrin:


----------



## SIDEKICK

happy holidays bob


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Thanks for the Holiday greatings yall , and the same to you :biggrin:


----------



## PABLOC13

it's Christmas Eve!!! -- 
Have a good one All Ya'll --- 
& it is a shame about what happened to GrandaMa who was walking home 2night --- 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6sv4otF2_8


----------



## latinwarrior13

MERRY CHRISTMAS HOLLYWOOD


----------



## PABLOC13

Joy To The World the Lord is here!!! 
Happy B-Day Jesus & Merry Christmas 
Hope Uz have a good day 2day & stay dry & hope U have Ur Umbrellas 

--- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AECWQlCQ2q8


----------



## silver-metal 82

:thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

THANKS YALL, HOPE YOUR CHRISTMAS WAS GOOD :biggrin:


----------



## pfcc64

I can't believe this year is almost over! 

2010 here we come! :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by pfcc64_@Dec 28 2009, 11:20 AM~16109940
> *I can't believe this year is almost over!
> 
> 2010 here we come!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


x2


----------



## NIMSTER64

ttt best shop in chi town


----------



## PABLOC13

Get d F**K outta heee!!!


--- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aogz162O5pE


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by pfcc64_@Dec 28 2009, 11:20 AM~16109940
> *I can't believe this year is almost over!
> 
> 2010 here we come!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


Tell me about it, It seems like I just moved the shop a couple months ago. Its been a year already :angry:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Dec 28 2009, 03:07 PM~16111801
> *ttt best shop in chi town
> *


Thanks brother


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by PABLOC13_@Dec 28 2009, 04:20 PM~16112336
> *Get d F**K outta heee!!!
> --- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aogz162O5pE
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## gold cutt 84

whats up bob! just passing threw to say hope you had a good holiday and happy new year


----------



## DJ Englewood

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Dec 28 2009, 08:30 PM~16114387
> *Tell me about it, It seems like I just moved the shop a couple months ago. Its been a year already :angry:
> *


wow its been a year :0


----------



## latinwarrior13

wishing u a happy new year and many more years of bad ass work hollywood


----------



## PABLOC13

GOOD BYE ... """200"FEAKIN"9""" 

it was the year of the LOSE & a hard year 4 Me & for ALOT of Us to...Good Ridens definetly looking forward to the new year & new decade. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=830d9hVKVIE 
--- *** ---
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jsaTElBljOE


----------



## PIGEON

TTT


----------



## PABLOC13

♥„ø¤º°¨✩¨°º¤ø„♥░H░A░P░P░Y░ ✩ ░N░E░W░✩ ░Y░E░A░R░ ✩░2░0░1░0░♥„ø¤º°¨✩¨°º¤ø„♥... 

Hope Uz All have a good,happy,prosperus New Year!!! Stay Safe & God Bless  --- 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvDHrnxfiF8


----------



## NL SUELO

HELLO BOB JUST WISHING U THE BEST IN DA MIDWEST A HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## Prez of the I

Happy new year there Bob.


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## NIMSTER64

TTT :biggrin: Hope this year brings you moe money and health homie. God Bless.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Thanks everyone :biggrin: Hope you new year will be a good one!!


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## RO68RAG

Q-VO BOB?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Jan 5 2010, 09:21 AM~16189326
> *Q-VO BOB?
> *


Waz up brother? :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

I might be selling the 64 impala ss convertible. it just need to get the motor wired it has been rebuild from what I was told. and it needs a clear coat of paint. 35K OBO if you know anyone


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 5 2010, 08:48 PM~16195800
> *I might be selling the 64 impala ss convertible. it just need to get the motor wired it has been rebuild from what I was told. and it needs a clear coat of paint. 35K OBO if you know anyone
> *


Do you have any pics of it ? I can put it up on the for sale bord in the shop here.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 5 2010, 08:52 PM~16195858
> *Do you have any pics of it ? I can put it up on the for sale bord in the shop here.
> *


I need to get her cleaned up. she got like 5 years of dust on the out side LOL. let me see if I can clean it up during the week but here are a couple I took. like I said I need to clean her up.


----------



## Silver

What up Bob!!!! Damn Nim... wish I had money to scoop that 64 from you.


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jan 5 2010, 11:02 PM~16198122
> *What up Bob!!!! Damn Nim... wish I had money to scoop that 64 from you.
> *


  wish I didn't have to sell it.


----------



## GarciaJ100

TTT for Bobby


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 5 2010, 09:53 PM~16197065
> *I need to get her cleaned up. she got like 5 years of dust on the out side LOL. let me see if I can clean it up during the week but here are a couple I took. like I said I need to clean her up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Holly shit bro, that car looks mint. Is it as clean as it looks? That sucks you got to sell it.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 6 2010, 07:52 PM~16207044
> *Holly shit bro, that car looks mint. Is it as clean as it looks? That sucks you got to sell it.
> *


yes sir. its a black plate car from cali. I couldn't get the plates with the car. but its that clean.


----------



## NIMSTER64

I will clean her up when it gets a few degrees hotter out side. like at least in the 30's LOL. and post them up


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 6 2010, 08:28 PM~16207499
> *yes sir. its a black plate car from cali. I couldn't get the plates with the car. but its that clean.
> *


I SAY YOU STICK IT OUT AND FIND ANOTHER WAY TO BRING IN SOME CASH, KEEP THAT BAD BOY! I KNOW ITS RUFF, IVE BEEN IN THAT THING BEFORE WERE I NEEDED CASH AND SOLD ALOT OF SWEET CARS AND KNOW IM PISSED FOR DOING IT.


----------



## green reaper

For $35k That kind of $$$$ is hard to come by now a-days


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Jan 6 2010, 08:35 PM~16207588
> *For $35k  That kind of $$$$ is hard to come by now a-days
> *


THATS TRUE , BUT IF THAT CAR IS THAT CLEAN ,THATS WHAT THEY GO FOR. LITTLE HARD TO GET THAT RIGHT NOW BUT YOU NEVER KNOW.


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 6 2010, 07:38 PM~16207631
> *THATS TRUE , BUT IF THAT CAR IS THAT CLEAN ,THATS WHAT THEY GO FOR.  LITTLE HARD TO GET THAT RIGHT NOW BUT YOU NEVER KNOW.
> *


whats up bob how u doing


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Jan 6 2010, 08:35 PM~16207588
> *For $35k  That kind of $$$$ is hard to come by now a-days
> *


yea I hear you homie. I am in no rush to sell it but if a sweet offer came by I would consider it.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 6 2010, 08:35 PM~16207587
> *I SAY YOU STICK IT OUT AND FIND ANOTHER WAY TO BRING IN SOME CASH, KEEP THAT BAD BOY!  I KNOW ITS RUFF, IVE BEEN IN THAT THING BEFORE WERE I NEEDED CASH AND SOLD ALOT OF SWEET CARS AND KNOW IM PISSED FOR DOING IT.
> *


yea thats why I priced it that way. if I get close to the asking price then it will go if not then its a keeper


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Jan 6 2010, 09:08 PM~16208109
> *whats up bob how u doing
> *


How you guys been? its been a min since we've chilled. are you guys going to carl casper show?I am so broke I can't even drive by your house LOL.


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 7 2010, 07:51 AM~16212662
> *How you guys been? its been a min since we've chilled. are you guys going to carl casper show?I am so broke I can't even drive by your house LOL.
> *


i feel u homie but not sure yet if i could get the day off.


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 7 2010, 08:51 AM~16212662
> *How you guys been? its been a min since we've chilled. are you guys going to carl casper show?I am so broke I can't even drive by your house LOL.
> *


:wave: 
whats up neighbor

we want to but since its a saturday sunday show we gotta see on Dannys job and mine if we are backed up i cant get the weekend off i hope we can go but idk yet  
are you gonna go?


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## BIG ROC

HEY HOLLYWOOD HOW MUCH FOR THE FOLLOWING? 

9" FORD READY FOR AN IMPALA?
64 A-ARMS (UPPER AND LOWERS EXTENDED 1")?


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82+Jan 7 2010, 10:19 PM~16220628-->
> 
> 
> 
> i feel u homie but not sure yet if i could get the day off.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Los Neighbors_@Jan 8 2010, 11:06 AM~16224916
> *:wave:
> whats up neighbor
> 
> we want to but since its a saturday sunday show we gotta see on Dannys job and mine if we are backed up i cant get the weekend off i hope we can go but idk yet
> are you gonna go?
> *


naw man I am broke  I want to see how I can keep the 64 and get it running so I have something to drive this summer


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BIG ROC_@Jan 11 2010, 01:02 AM~16251894
> *HEY HOLLYWOOD HOW MUCH FOR THE FOLLOWING?
> 
> 9" FORD READY FOR AN IMPALA?
> 64 A-ARMS (UPPER AND LOWERS EXTENDED 1")?
> *


You want the lowers extended ?


----------



## BIG ROC

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 11 2010, 02:06 PM~16256212
> *You want the lowers extended ?
> *


does extending the lowers really do anything or do the just give that even stance look?


----------



## gold cutt 84

wassup bob! how is it going? hopefully good, wassup neighbor's ya no hablan=( lol j/k


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BIG ROC_@Jan 11 2010, 05:22 PM~16257477
> *does extending the lowers really do anything or do the just give that even stance look?
> *


It helps on some cars, but its not really needed on X frame cars


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Jan 11 2010, 05:42 PM~16257700
> *wassup bob! how is it going? hopefully good, wassup neighbor's ya no hablan=( lol j/k
> *


Zup Alex? :biggrin:


----------



## BIG ROC

well naw not the lowers just the uppers


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BIG ROC_@Jan 11 2010, 07:17 PM~16258815
> *well naw not the lowers just the uppers
> *


cool, ill get a price together for ya


----------



## BIG ROC

ight thankz


----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## DJ Englewood

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS+Jan 6 2010, 09:35 PM~16207587-->
> 
> 
> 
> I SAY YOU STICK IT OUT AND FIND ANOTHER WAY TO BRING IN SOME CASH, KEEP THAT BAD BOY!  I KNOW ITS RUFF, IVE BEEN IN THAT THING BEFORE WERE I NEEDED CASH AND SOLD ALOT OF SWEET CARS AND KNOW IM PISSED FOR DOING IT.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah wut bob said
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NIMSTER64_@Jan 5 2010, 10:53 PM~16197065
> *I need to get her cleaned up. she got like 5 years of dust on the out side LOL. let me see if I can clean it up during the week but here are a couple I took. like I said I need to clean her up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: 
noooo say it ain't so :tears:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Jan 12 2010, 09:27 AM~16265020
> *yeah wut bob said
> :wow:  :wow:
> noooo say it ain't so  :tears:
> *


no I think its a keeper. Thank God I started to get calls for remodeling so if these bids go through I think I can keep it


----------



## DJ Englewood

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 12 2010, 10:30 AM~16265039
> *no I think its a keeper. Thank God I started to get calls for remodeling so if these bids go through I think I can keep it
> *


good i'm pullin for ya bro this economy is killin everything 

i hope you get to keep her


----------



## lowrico

Whats up BOB, I need to get a few quotes from you, I nned the rear end on that 63 cutlass of mine shortened a few inches so I can put some skirts on it.

I also need one adapter for some 15" roadster FWD knockoffs, with four gold spinners, i dont think they are too picky about the spinner style..

Thanks Bob


----------



## GarciaJ100

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: GarciaJ100, NL SUELO
what up Manny


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Jan 12 2010, 01:20 PM~16266774
> *Whats up BOB, I need to get a few quotes from you, I nned the rear end on that 63 cutlass of mine shortened a few inches so I can put some skirts on it.
> 
> I also need one adapter for some 15" roadster FWD knockoffs, with four gold spinners, i dont think they are too picky about the spinner style..
> 
> Thanks Bob
> *


Cool, Ill get prices for ya.


----------



## Y U H8TIN




----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## Los Neighbors

:wave: 
BOB!! havent been there in a while :happysad: 
what u working on now any new projects? :cheesy:
hows business?


----------



## RO68RAG




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Heres a pic of the new Clean Room for the shop. this will be used for engine building, pump building, and final assembley of cars. If I ever get time, this is what the whole shop will look like.


----------



## NIMSTER64

looks great/ I like how it matches your hoist


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 14 2010, 05:29 PM~16292834
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a pic of the new Clean Room for the shop. this will be used for engine building, pump building, and final assembley of cars.  If I ever get time, this is what the whole shop will look like.
> *


can i have the car, lookin good bob


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 15 2010, 08:41 AM~16299064
> *can i have the car, lookin good bob
> *


Hey Jimmy, How you doing brotha?


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Jan 12 2010, 02:20 PM~16266774
> *Whats up BOB, I need to get a few quotes from you, I nned the rear end on that 63 cutlass of mine shortened a few inches so I can put some skirts on it.
> 
> I also need one adapter for some 15" roadster FWD knockoffs, with four gold spinners, i dont think they are too picky about the spinner style..
> 
> Thanks Bob
> *





> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 12 2010, 08:59 PM~16270734
> *Cool, Ill get prices for ya.
> *


anything on this yet Bob?
clean room looks nice by the way.. :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 14 2010, 06:29 PM~16292834
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a pic of the new Clean Room for the shop. this will be used for engine building, pump building, and final assembley of cars.  If I ever get time, this is what the whole shop will look like.
> *


 :0 :0 :wow: 
:thumbsup: LOOKING GOOD BOB! LOOKING REAL GOOD


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Jan 15 2010, 09:35 AM~16299300
> *anything on this yet Bob?
> clean room looks nice by the way.. :cheesy:  :thumbsup:
> *


No ... havnt got it yet. Ill probley have it for ya mon.


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 15 2010, 04:04 PM~16302029
> *No ... havnt got it yet.  Ill probley have it for ya mon.
> *


Ok, pm the price when you find out. :thumbsup:


----------



## pfcc64

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 15 2010, 09:41 AM~16299064
> *can i have the car, lookin good bob
> *


I think that's a _no _on the car! but I could be wrong! lol


----------



## showandgo

u sure :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jan 16 2010, 12:17 PM~16309339
> *u sure :biggrin:
> *


Good to see your recoveing bro. God Bless. Pm me if theres anything I can do for you brother.


----------



## GarciaJ100

here you go Bobby

Majestics Chicago have set a date for our 15th Year Anniversary Show will be on July 10 , 2010 

Location will be posted this coming weekend. Flyers are also in the process , so get your rides ready, this will be one to remember!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Jan 18 2010, 02:46 PM~16327648
> *here you go Bobby
> 
> Majestics Chicago have set a date for our 15th Year Anniversary Show will be on July 10 , 2010
> 
> Location will be posted this coming weekend. Flyers are also in the process , so get your rides ready, this will be one to remember!
> *


Im busy that day....J/K ...SWEET , let me know when you get the details


----------



## ICECOLD63




----------



## lowrico

TTT


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 14 2010, 05:29 PM~16292834
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a pic of the new Clean Room for the shop. this will be used for engine building, pump building, and final assembley of cars.  If I ever get time, this is what the whole shop will look like.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Big D, your ready for the street bro, all done :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## GarciaJ100

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 18 2010, 09:42 PM~16331797
> *Im busy that day....J/K ...SWEET , let me know when you get the details
> *


sounds good Bobby


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

El Barrio, Roberto, your ready to roll too :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Damm I just noticed all the dust on those pics. Freakin digital pics up everything


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

The 34 flames are done too. Damm I guess I got 3 spots open :uh: anyone need some work done?


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 19 2010, 05:25 PM~16342826
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big D, your ready for the street bro, all done :biggrin:
> *


Great work on all 3 cars :thumbsup:


----------



## gold cutt 84

damm bob talk about "get "R" DONE" LOLOL! LOOKING GOOD!


----------



## mr chicago

Seen your setup today D! Its clean as hell


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by mr chicago_@Jan 20 2010, 03:12 AM~16349238
> *Seen your setup today D! Its clean as hell
> *


Thanks, you next.


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 19 2010, 06:40 PM~16343028
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 34 flames are done too. Damm I guess I got 3 spots open  :uh: anyone need some work done?
> *


:thumbsup:
looking good!!!


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Jan 18 2010, 01:46 PM~16327648
> *here you go Bobby
> 
> Majestics Chicago have set a date for our 15th Year Anniversary Show will be on July 10 , 2010
> 
> Location will be posted this coming weekend. Flyers are also in the process , so get your rides ready, this will be one to remember!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 19 2010, 05:25 PM~16342826
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big D, your ready for the street bro, all done :biggrin:
> *


looks really good bob


----------



## PABLOC13

Barrett Jackson Auto Auction... 2night till Sunday LIVE on the Speed Channel... 
this car sold for $5,000,000.00 ...Chispas Rio$!!! 

--- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wPES8hxU4dM


----------



## NIMSTER64

greay job Bob man all three are so clean I love it.


----------



## AndrewH

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 14 2010, 06:29 PM~16292834
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a pic of the new Clean Room for the shop. this will be used for engine building, pump building, and final assembley of cars.  If I ever get time, this is what the whole shop will look like.
> *



this is the type of pic that makes me want to do business with a shop! :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ Englewood

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 19 2010, 07:32 PM~16342932
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El Barrio, Roberto, your ready to roll too :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: SUPER CLEAN :wow:


----------



## DJ Englewood

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Jan 21 2010, 11:11 AM~16362329
> *this is the type of pic that makes me want to do business with a shop!  :thumbsup:
> *


Yeah bob iz da man


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS+Jan 19 2010, 07:26 PM~16342852-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD [email protected] 19 2010, 07:32 PM~16342932
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El Barrio, Roberto, your ready to roll too :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 19 2010, 07:40 PM~16343028
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 34 flames are done too. Damm I guess I got 3 spots open  :uh: anyone need some work done?
> *


Lookin good Bob.. I cant wait to get my Caprice in for the Hydros  

I wanna concentrate on the 63 Cutlass in the mean time though, wanna have it ready for the LRM show :happysad:


----------



## DJ Englewood

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Jan 21 2010, 08:42 PM~16368323
> *Lookin good Bob.. I cant wait to get my Caprice in for the Hydros
> 
> I wanna concentrate on the 63 Cutlass in the mean time though, wanna have it ready for the LRM show :happysad:
> *


wut they commin back this year?


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Jan 21 2010, 11:52 PM~16370924
> *wut they commin back this year?
> *


yup May 30th hawthorne again,,,,,,, you havent heard :wow:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Jan 21 2010, 10:52 PM~16370924
> *wut they commin back this year?
> *


its a lrm sanctioned show. they are not coming but some one is throwing a show and they will be there taking pics. sometimes they send the truck out with a couple low lo's


----------



## DJ Englewood

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Jan 22 2010, 09:38 AM~16374109-->
> 
> 
> 
> its a lrm sanctioned show. they are not coming but some one is throwing a show and they will be there taking pics. sometimes they send the truck out with a couple low lo's
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> oh ok why did the stop coming anyway
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-lowrico_@Jan 22 2010, 01:17 AM~16372166
> *yup May 30th hawthorne again,,,,,,, you havent heard :wow:
> *


naw i hav not read da mag in a min


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64+Jan 22 2010, 09:38 AM~16374109-->
> 
> 
> 
> its a lrm sanctioned show. they are not coming but some one is throwing a show and they will be there taking pics. sometimes they send the truck out with a couple low lo's
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought it wa actually part of the tour??
> <!--QuoteBegin-DJ Englewood_@Jan 22 2010, 10:20 AM~16374362
> *oh ok why did the stop coming anyway
> naw i hav not read da mag in a min
> *


Its been posted all over the Chi Town thread


----------



## DJ Englewood

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Jan 22 2010, 04:08 PM~16377268
> *I thought it wa actually part of the tour??
> 
> Its been posted all over the Chi Town thread
> *


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by lowrico_@Jan 22 2010, 03:08 PM~16377268
> *I thought it wa actually part of the tour??
> 
> Its been posted all over the Chi Town thread
> *



http://www.lowridermagazine.com/lowriderto...tour/index.html

2010 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOWS

March 7, 2010 - Phoenix, AZ - Arizona State Fair 
June 6, 2010 - San Bernardino, CA - National Orange Show
July 11, 2010 - Denver, CO - Denver Coliseum
October 10, 2010 - Las Vegas, NV - Cashman Center




**Sanctioned Shows - LOWRIDER EXPERIENCE - odbentertainment.com (719) 406-7838

March 21, 2010 - San Diego, California (QUALCOMM STADIUM)
April 11, 2010 - Tampa, Florida (FLORIDA STATE FAIRGROUNDS)
May 2, 2010 - Albuquerque, New Mexico (NEW MEXICO STATE FAIRGROUNDS)
May 30, 2010 - Chicago, Illinois (HAWTHORNE PARK)
TBA - Seattle, WA (TBA)
TBA - Kansas City MO (KEMPER ARENA)
TBA - Dallas, Texas (TEXAS STATE FAIRGROUNDS)
TBA - Vallejo, California (SOLANO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)
TBA - Indianapolis, IN (INDIANA STATE FAIRGROUNDS)
TBA - Pueblo, Colorado (COLORADO STATE FAIR)


----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 22 2010, 05:53 PM~16378129
> *http://www.lowridermagazine.com/lowriderto...tour/index.html
> 
> 2010 LOWRIDER MAGAZINE SHOWS
> 
> March 7, 2010 - Phoenix, AZ - Arizona State Fair
> June 6, 2010 - San Bernardino, CA - National Orange Show
> July 11, 2010 - Denver, CO - Denver Coliseum
> October 10, 2010 - Las Vegas, NV - Cashman Center
> **Sanctioned Shows - LOWRIDER EXPERIENCE - odbentertainment.com (719) 406-7838
> 
> March 21, 2010 - San Diego, California (QUALCOMM STADIUM)
> April 11, 2010 - Tampa, Florida (FLORIDA STATE FAIRGROUNDS)
> May 2, 2010 - Albuquerque, New Mexico (NEW MEXICO STATE FAIRGROUNDS)
> May 30, 2010 - Chicago, Illinois (HAWTHORNE PARK)
> TBA - Seattle, WA (TBA)
> TBA - Kansas City MO (KEMPER ARENA)
> TBA - Dallas, Texas (TEXAS STATE FAIRGROUNDS)
> TBA - Vallejo, California (SOLANO COUNTY FAIRGROUNDS)
> TBA - Indianapolis, IN (INDIANA STATE FAIRGROUNDS)
> TBA - Pueblo, Colorado (COLORADO STATE FAIR)
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ Englewood

wow lrm is not leaving da westcoast :uh:


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## Gotti

*T T T *


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Droped the LT1 in Arts 47 today for a test fit,


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## lowrico

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 25 2010, 10:47 PM~16410590
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Droped the LT1 in Arts 47 today for a test fit,
> *


any word yet BOb??


----------



## DJ Englewood

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 25 2010, 10:47 PM~16410590
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Droped the LT1 in Arts 47 today for a test fit,
> *


you bob how much in the way of changes/mods do you have to do for somethin like that?




i got a 93 fleetwood and i want to but an lt1 in it


i know size wise it will fit and bolt rite up but as far as computer stuff what am i in for?


or can i get a 350 and put in it ?


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 25 2010, 09:47 PM~16410590
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Droped the LT1 in Arts 47 today for a test fit,
> *


----------



## pfcc64

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 25 2010, 10:47 PM~16410590
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Droped the LT1 in Arts 47 today for a test fit,
> *


Looks good Bob! :biggrin: 

I'll have to stop by to see how much space we have so I can order the headers and a serpentine kit.


----------



## NIMSTER64

looks nice :cheesy:


----------



## ICECOLD63

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Los Neighbors

:wave: 
sup bob!

:wave: 
Ice cold! how have u been bro? long time no see


----------



## trespatines

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## GarciaJ100

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Jan 26 2010, 01:27 PM~16416194
> *you bob how much in the way of changes/mods do you have to do for somethin like that?
> i got a 93 fleetwood and i want to but an lt1 in it
> i know size wise it will fit and bolt rite up but as far as computer stuff what am i in for?
> or can i get a 350 and put in it ?
> *


isnt that a 350 t.b.i, throtle body injection ???????


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Jan 26 2010, 12:27 PM~16416194
> *you bob how much in the way of changes/mods do you have to do for somethin like that?
> i got a 93 fleetwood and i want to but an lt1 in it
> i know size wise it will fit and bolt rite up but as far as computer stuff what am i in for?
> or can i get a 350 and put in it ?
> *


You can put what ever you want in that car. If you go with the LT1 you will need a new wire harness and computer


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Jan 29 2010, 04:12 PM~16453355
> *isnt that a 350 t.b.i, throtle body injection ???????
> *


No sir my brother, that is a multi port injection


----------



## ICECOLD63

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jan 28 2010, 10:21 AM~16438622
> *:wave:
> sup bob!
> 
> :wave:
> Ice cold! how have u been bro? long time no see
> *


 :biggrin: Just chillin!!! How u been? U hittin the show on May 30?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 29 2010, 08:07 PM~16455498
> *No sir my brother, that is a multi port injection
> *


That must be outta corvette or camaro, with them aluminium heads,Those are nice :biggrin: Got me a pair or 2 around here. Just with out the heat riser into the intake....










Killer Shit Bob, you always gettin down :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 30 2010, 03:05 AM~16458818
> *That must be outta corvette or camaro, with them aluminium heads,Those are nice :biggrin: Got me a pair or 2 around here. Just with out the heat riser into the intake....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Killer Shit Bob, you always gettin down :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


Its form a Camaro, How you doin Ron? Hows biz? Thanks , And You throwin down out there bro! :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## pfcc64

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 30 2010, 12:02 PM~16460109
> *Its form a Camaro, How you doin Ron? Hows biz?  Thanks , And You throwin down out there bro! :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


Yes sir! 97 Camaro SS with 22K miles (the last year of the LT1's). Got it from Bionic Auto Parts on North Ave.


----------



## DJ Englewood

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS+Jan 29 2010, 09:04 PM~16455470-->
> 
> 
> 
> You can put what ever you want in that car. If you go with the LT1 you will need a new wire harness and computer
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> THANKS
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 30 2010, 04:05 AM~16458818
> *That must be outta corvette or camaro, with them aluminium heads,Those are nice :biggrin: Got me a pair or 2 around here. Just with out the heat riser into the intake....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Killer Shit Bob, you always gettin down :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :0 
nice i have always been scared of da aluminum heads


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by ICECOLD63_@Jan 29 2010, 11:57 PM~16457731
> *:biggrin: Just chillin!!! How u been?  U hittin the show on May 30?
> *


which one? KY or Chicago?


----------



## PIGEON

:wow:


----------



## Prez of the I

Bob, I posted some progress pics in the "post your ride" section under (Hydro redo for blue monday)


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Feb 2 2010, 10:52 PM~16495065
> *Bob, I posted some progress pics in the "post your ride" section under (Hydro redo for blue monday)
> *


Cool ill check it out D


----------



## pfcc64

The Hydraulics section rotates quick!... keeping it on top :biggrin: 

TtT


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by pfcc64_@Feb 4 2010, 07:36 AM~16508840
> *The Hydraulics section rotates quick!... keeping it on top  :biggrin:
> 
> TtT
> 
> 
> *


----------



## rivman

Just ran thru ur whole topic. U DO AWESOME WORK!!!!


----------



## Los Neighbors

:wave:
nice chillin with you yesterday... AND FINALLY picking up the battery LOL


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Feb 5 2010, 08:08 AM~16520275
> *Just ran thru ur whole topic.  U DO AWESOME WORK!!!!
> *


HE SURE DOES :wow:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by PIGEON_@Feb 5 2010, 08:56 PM~16526702
> *HE SURE DOES :wow:
> *


Thanks yall :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Tonys 57 chevy intierior is commin along nice


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

All new wireing and digital dash


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

We now have in house custom sound installer. X-ENVY sounds, for all your sound and lighting needs alarms, remote starts call 630-688-6829 ask for Victor. This is the guy that did the sounds for the HULK and SABROSO. He will be starting a topic in LIL car stereo topic if you want to see some of his work or have questions.


----------



## silver-metal 82

does really good work :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ Englewood

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Feb 6 2010, 08:15 PM~16534249
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We now have in house custom sound installer. X-ENVY sounds,  for all your sound and lighting needs alarms, remote starts call 630-688-6829 ask for Victor. This is the guy that did the sounds for the HULK and SABROSO.  He will be starting a topic in LIL car stereo topic if you want to see some of his work or have questions.
> *


  
HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS


your one stop shop :biggrin:


----------



## PABLOC13

Go $aint'$ :ninja:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Feb 6 2010, 08:26 PM~16534759
> *does really good work :thumbsup:
> *


He does no his shit on sound!! He had one here friday that a nother shop did and the dude wasnt happy with the sound, so he re did it, and it kicked ass after he got done, useing the dudes same equitment.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Feb 7 2010, 10:31 AM~16538769
> *
> HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS
> your one stop shop  :biggrin:
> *


A one stop shop would be cool


----------



## PABLOC13




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by PABLOC13_@Feb 9 2010, 04:54 PM~16562807
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 30 2010, 11:02 AM~16460109
> *Its form a Camaro, How you doin Ron? Hows biz?  Thanks , And You throwin down out there bro! :worship:  :thumbsup:
> *


Cool, doing good, better than most (Thank God) . I can't take all the credit, I got a good crew !!!!! Seen the addition to the shop ,nice...but how do you keep it soooooo clean...Fuckin surgeon...LOL


----------



## "G-Money"

ttt


----------



## BIG CHRIS STL OG

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 19 2010, 05:27 PM~16342855
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 

AND IT DON'T STOP!!!! nice job BOB....... you out did yo-self again :thumbsup: 

>>>take a bow my friend<<< :rimshot:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 10 2010, 01:18 AM~16569406
> *Cool, doing good, better than most (Thank God) . I can't take all the credit, I got a good crew !!!!! Seen the addition to the shop ,nice...but how do you keep it soooooo clean...Fuckin surgeon...LOL
> *


Thats good to hear, Im a little slow over here but got the big projects going. The shop is gotta be clean at all times for me,I cant stand working in a diry shop, we clean as we go and put eveything away at the end of the day, You should see the shop bath room I even got that blue water in the shitter:biggrin: Oh ya I was a surgeon before I got in to customs," Brain" :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Feb 10 2010, 04:04 PM~16573857
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> AND IT DON'T STOP!!!! nice job BOB....... you out did yo-self again :thumbsup:
> 
> >>>take a bow my friend<<<  :rimshot:
> *


Thanks Chris!! How ya b bro?


----------



## GarciaJ100

hey BOBBy whats going on ??? did you feel the earth quake this morning??


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Feb 10 2010, 07:00 PM~16575664
> *hey BOBBy whats going on ??? did you feel the earth quake this morning??
> *


I didnt , but the wife did. She thought I rolled outta bed and hit the floor, but then she remembered Im on viagra, cant roll otta bed :biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100

got the kick stand going on huh.... crazy BOBBY


----------



## silver-metal 82

:thumbsup:


----------



## chicaddi

i need sum powder coated rims


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by chicaddi_@Feb 10 2010, 09:36 PM~16577507
> * i need sum powder coated rims
> *


The whole rim or just spokes or rim?


----------



## chicaddi

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Feb 11 2010, 05:50 PM~16585259
> *The whole rim or just spokes or rim?
> *


i was thinkin just spokes


----------



## chicaddi

is there a difference in price


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by BIG CHRIS STL OG_@Feb 10 2010, 03:04 PM~16573857
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> 
> AND IT DON'T STOP!!!! nice job BOB....... you out did yo-self again :thumbsup:
> 
> >>>take a bow my friend<<<  :rimshot:
> *


Yes, he is the man.


----------



## chicaddi

ttt


----------



## gold cutt 84

TTT


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Feb 10 2010, 05:42 PM~16574810
> *Thats good to hear, Im a little slow over here but got the big projects going.  The shop is gotta be clean at all times for me,I cant stand working in a diry shop, we clean as we go  and put eveything away at the end of the day, You should see the shop bath room I even got that blue water in the shitter:biggrin: Oh ya I was a surgeon before I got in to customs," Brain" :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


LOL, you said Blue water



> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Feb 10 2010, 07:00 PM~16575664
> *hey BOBBy whats going on ??? did you feel the earth quake this morning??
> *


Earthquake.. :dunno: hno: :loco: In Chicago???? I guess it woul be long til Cali falls off in the oceans and my property becomes ocean front :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 14 2010, 06:15 PM~16611521
> *LOL, you said Blue water
> Earthquake.. :dunno:  hno:  :loco: In Chicago???? I guess it woul be long til Cali falls off in the oceans and my property becomes ocean front  :biggrin:
> *


Ya we get them here every now and then, The midwest has a fault line running from the deep south all the way up to the far north. Ocean front would be tight :biggrin: But then you would have to change your name to Ocean Magic hydraulics or some shit like that :happysad:


----------



## chicaddi




----------



## GarciaJ100

*MAJESTICS CHICAGO CAR CLUB
15TH YEAR ANNIVERSARY
JULY 10, 2010
@
Alexian Field
1999 S. Springinsguth Rd. 
Schaumburg, IL 60193 *


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Feb 15 2010, 07:11 PM~16621158
> *MAJESTICS CHICAGO CAR CLUB
> 15TH YEAR ANNIVERSARY
> JULY 10, 2010
> @
> Alexian Field
> 1999 S. Springinsguth Rd.
> Schaumburg, IL 60193
> *


----------



## gold cutt 84

:thumbsup:


----------



## chicaddi




----------



## GarciaJ100

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Feb 17 2010, 12:49 PM~16639779
> *:thumbsup:
> *


hey buddy


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by chicaddi_@Feb 11 2010, 05:43 PM~16585812
> *i was thinkin just spokes
> *


Sorry bro I didnt check that price for ya yet, I got busy and forgot, Ill check tomorrow and let you know.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Feb 15 2010, 07:11 PM~16621158
> *MAJESTICS CHICAGO CAR CLUB
> 15TH YEAR ANNIVERSARY
> JULY 10, 2010
> @
> Alexian Field
> 1999 S. Springinsguth Rd.
> Schaumburg, IL 60193
> *


 im sure Ill be there for your 15th :biggrin:


----------



## chicaddi

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Feb 17 2010, 09:11 PM~16644378
> *Sorry bro I didnt check that price for ya yet, I got busy and forgot, Ill check tomorrow and let you know.
> *


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Feb 17 2010, 01:35 PM~16641117
> *hey buddy
> *


hey buddy!!


----------



## GarciaJ100

what up Alex, what up BOBBY I need some leafing and striping in bout 2 1/2 weeks add me to your schedule........


----------



## chicaddi

any word on the colered spokes


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by chicaddi_@Feb 19 2010, 05:22 PM~16664251
> *any word on the colered spokes
> *


Im sorry dude, my heat went out at the shop and I been tryin to get it fixed, No matter what Ill get it for ya first think monday morning, sorry again.... thanks


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Feb 19 2010, 09:23 PM~16667011
> *Im sorry dude, my heat went out at the shop and I been tryin to get it fixed, No matter what Ill get it for ya first think monday morning, sorry again.... thanks
> *


I got a torpedo heater for you if you need it.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Feb 20 2010, 07:31 PM~16672933
> *I got a torpedo heater for you if you need it.
> *


Thanks bro.... the land lord is checking on replacing the heater. I should know by monday. Thanks again D Ill let tou know if I need it. :biggrin:


----------



## pfcc64

Bob, I'm glad the landlord is looking into replacing/fixing the heater! :biggrin:


----------



## chicaddi

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Feb 19 2010, 11:23 PM~16667011
> *Im sorry dude, my heat went out at the shop and I been tryin to get it fixed, No matter what Ill get it for ya first think monday morning, sorry again.... thanks
> *


----------



## GarciaJ100

TTT


----------



## chicaddi

thanks for the pm


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by pfcc64_@Feb 20 2010, 10:04 PM~16673943
> *Bob, I'm glad the landlord is looking into replacing/fixing the heater!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


Ya its sounds like hes going to take care of it , we'll see if he ups my rent :uh:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Feb 22 2010, 07:14 PM~16691864
> *Ya its sounds like hes going to take care of it , we'll see if he ups my rent :uh:
> *


Hopefully he doesnt :angry: 

oh and about yesterday false alarm its not broken its just worn out :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Feb 23 2010, 11:51 AM~16699641
> *Hopefully he doesnt  :angry:
> 
> oh and about yesterday false alarm its not broken its just worn out  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Los Neighbors




----------



## House_50

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Feb 6 2010, 07:15 PM~16534249
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We now have in house custom sound installer. X-ENVY sounds,  for all your sound and lighting needs alarms, remote starts call 630-688-6829 ask for Victor. This is the guy that did the sounds for the HULK and SABROSO.  He will be starting a topic in LIL car stereo topic if you want to see some of his work or have questions.
> *


post up the link to his page to view


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by House_50_@Feb 24 2010, 05:22 PM~16713819
> *post up the link to his page to view
> *


He is working on starting a topic on LIL. But he is trying to get all his pics together.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Heres Caseys buick frame all painted


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## rivman

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Feb 24 2010, 06:14 PM~16714797
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres Caseys buick frame all painted
> *


NICE!! :cheesy:


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Feb 24 2010, 06:14 PM~16714797
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres Caseys buick frame all painted
> *


did that stuff work out for you bob?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Feb 24 2010, 07:39 PM~16715077
> *did that stuff work out for you bob?
> *


I havnt tryed it yet, but it looks like it will work :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84

uffin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## silver-metal 82

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## E

nice work bob


----------



## GarciaJ100

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Feb 24 2010, 09:17 PM~16715485
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what it do Bobby.....


----------



## House_50

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Feb 24 2010, 07:06 PM~16714722
> *He is working on starting a topic on LIL. But he is trying to get all his pics together.
> *


----------



## Prez of the I

Bob, I see the orange trey in there, what's getting done now to it ?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Feb 25 2010, 08:06 PM~16726422
> *Bob, I see the orange trey in there, what's getting done now to it ?
> *


Just some tune up work, the check engine light came on, and Im recharging the A/C. Turns out just a bad O2 senser, and a bad o ring on the A/C. Its ready for the street again :biggrin: 
Hows your back commin along?


----------



## silver-metal 82

whats up bob


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Feb 25 2010, 10:45 PM~16728545
> *whats up bob
> *


WAz up my brother? :biggrin:


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Feb 25 2010, 07:26 PM~16726603
> *Just some tune up work, the check engine light came on, and Im recharging the A/C.  Turns out just a bad O2 senser, and a bad o ring on the A/C. Its ready for the street again :biggrin:
> Hows your back commin along?
> *


It's better now, thanks for asking.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Feb 19 2010, 10:23 PM~16667011
> *Im sorry dude, my heat went out at the shop and I been tryin to get it fixed, No matter what Ill get it for ya first think monday morning, sorry again.... thanks
> *


check the thermal couple or the thermostat if not that then it might be the safety switch on the furnace its self its normally located on the door. if there's no thermal couple then it might be the electric igniter.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Feb 27 2010, 12:12 PM~16741710
> *check the thermal couple or the thermostat if not that then it might be the safety switch on the furnace its self its normally located on the door. if there's no thermal couple then it might be the electric igniter.
> *


Turns out the heat exchanger was bad, just replaced the hole heater, Thanks Nim.  Hows things with ya bro?


----------



## chicaddi




----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## Southside01

*JUST GOT VOL.16 ROLLN DVD ,SELLING THEM FOR 15.00 EACH ALSO STILL HAVE SOME VOL13,14,15 SO GET @ME AND GET YOUR COPY*


----------



## Los Neighbors

BOB! 
:wave:


----------



## GarciaJ100

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Mar 3 2010, 03:38 PM~16785311
> *BOB!
> :wave:
> *


qvo neighbor , WHAT UP BOBBY,


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Mar 3 2010, 02:39 PM~16785314
> *qvo neighbor , WHAT UP BOBBY,
> *


whats going on jimmy hows everything?


----------



## GarciaJ100

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Mar 3 2010, 03:40 PM~16785325
> *whats going on jimmy hows everything?
> *


its going good little guy turned 1 monday, car still at the shop  , cant wait to get it back


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Mar 3 2010, 02:42 PM~16785333
> *its going good little guy turned 1 monday, car still at the shop  , cant wait to get it back
> *


i know i saw UR GETTING OLD!! lol ya casate...oh wait ur already married nevermind lol....... mines still in the garage so yeah :happysad:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Mar 3 2010, 02:42 PM~16785333
> *its going good little guy turned 1 monday, car still at the shop  , cant wait to get it back
> *


happy birthday to the lil guy.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Feb 27 2010, 06:06 PM~16743971
> *Turns out the heat exchanger was bad, just replaced the hole heater, Thanks Nim.    Hows things with ya bro?
> *


  everything is going slow but inching along. hopeing to save a few bucks to get the vert at least cleard this year


----------



## GarciaJ100

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 3 2010, 08:14 PM~16787739
> *happy birthday to the lil guy.
> *


thanks brotha


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

:biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Mar 2 2010, 12:55 PM~16772221
> *JUST GOT VOL.16 ROLLN DVD ,SELLING THEM FOR 15.00 EACH ALSO STILL HAVE SOME VOL13,14,15 SO GET @ME AND GET YOUR COPY
> *


gotta hook up so I can get some :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Mar 3 2010, 03:15 PM~16785609
> *i know i saw UR GETTING OLD!! lol ya casate...oh wait ur already married nevermind lol....... mines still in the garage so yeah  :happysad:
> *


You think he's getting old, today is my 31st wedding aniversery, (or how ever you spell that shit.) Happy birthday to your boy Jimmy :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Mar 3 2010, 02:38 PM~16785311
> *BOB!
> :wave:
> *


 :wave: Thanks for the beer again guys, Yall gotta stop that :biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast

WHAT UP BOB BE THERE SOON :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS+Mar 3 2010, 08:58 PM~16788735-->
> 
> 
> 
> You think he's getting old, today is my 31st wedding aniversery, (or how ever you spell that shit.) Happy birthday to your boy Jimmy :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 3 2010, 09:01 PM~16788774
> *:wave: Thanks for the beer again guys, Yall gotta stop that :biggrin:
> *


no prob bob :biggrin: and its not beer its "Thinking Juice" if it was beer the guy at the liquor store would ask us for id which he stopped doing already :roflmao:


----------



## GarciaJ100

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 3 2010, 09:58 PM~16788735
> *You think he's getting old, today is my 31st wedding aniversery, (or how ever you spell that shit.) Happy birthday to your boy Jimmy :biggrin:
> *


hey thanks Bobby, and happy aniversery to you and your wife, 31 years wow, ive been married 1 1/2, WOW


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Mar 4 2010, 01:23 AM~16792179
> *WHAT UP BOB BE THERE SOON :biggrin:
> *


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Mar 4 2010, 11:42 AM~16795117
> *HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!!!!!  :biggrin:
> no prob bob :biggrin: and its not beer its "Thinking Juice" if it was beer the guy at the liquor store would ask us for id which he stopped doing already :roflmao:
> *


That just means your getting old :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Mar 4 2010, 03:08 PM~16796644
> *hey thanks Bobby, and happy aniversery to you and your wife, 31 years wow, ive been married 1 1/2, WOW
> *


Damm a year and a half and already got a boy a year, you work fast. after 31 years I still dont have one :happysad:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Caseys frame got a little striping


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Just a pic I took that I like :biggrin:


----------



## E

:thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

the 61 is commin along


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Sauls big block Chevelle is commin along too


----------



## Silver

When ya gonna sell me that 383 you got there collecting dust son ??


----------



## GarciaJ100

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Mar 4 2010, 11:16 PM~16800836
> *When ya gonna sell me that 383 you got there collecting dust son ??
> *


i bought it already man... told you


----------



## Silver

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Mar 5 2010, 04:49 PM~16806880
> *i bought it already man... told you
> *



Okay, I will re-direct my question at you Jimmy Johns.. When you gonna sell me that 383 you got there collecting dust? So I can slap it in the Donk I'm building


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Mar 5 2010, 08:38 PM~16809037
> *Okay, I will re-direct my question at you Jimmy Johns.. When you gonna sell me that 383 you got there collecting dust? So I can slap it in the Donk I'm building
> *


You said DONK :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## chicaddi

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 4 2010, 09:46 PM~16799608
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


dam thats nice


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS+Mar 4 2010, 08:40 PM~16799534-->
> 
> 
> 
> That just means your getting old :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: i just turned 21 for the 5th time :happysad:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 4 2010, 09:26 PM~16800127
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sauls big block Chevelle is commin along too
> *


 :0


----------



## GarciaJ100

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 4 2010, 09:43 PM~16799577
> *Damm a year and a half and already got a boy a year, you work fast. after 31 years I still dont have one :happysad:
> *


thats how we do BOBBY, got to try it before we buy it lmao :biggrin:


----------



## chicaddi




----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## chicaddi




----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Mar 9 2010, 08:28 PM~16843727
> *thats how we do BOBBY, got to try it before we buy it lmao :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: let me forward this message over to ur wife LOL jk


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## rag6treimpala

bob show me a pic or send some


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Here ya go G.... all suspension back on :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 11 2010, 12:20 PM~16860899
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go G.... all suspension back on :biggrin:
> *


wow bob the trey is looking tight!! is it on its way out?


----------



## rag6treimpala

something smells :werd: i see wood


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Mar 11 2010, 01:36 PM~16861078
> *wow bob the trey is looking tight!! is it on its way out?
> *


Getting close, got a lot of little thing to do :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by rag6treimpala_@Mar 11 2010, 02:42 PM~16861759
> *something smells    :werd:  i see wood
> *


 Waiting for the springs, thats why you see wood :biggrin:


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 11 2010, 12:20 PM~16860899
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go G.... all suspension back on :biggrin:
> *


Tre looking good Bob.


----------



## rag6treimpala

:biggrin: :biggrin: lol work your magic homie work your magic


----------



## rag6treimpala

:biggrin: painted springs


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 11 2010, 02:20 PM~16860899
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here ya go G.... all suspension back on :biggrin:
> *


Dammmn G you gonna be on point with this one.... 

streets gettin hot.


----------



## GarciaJ100

TTT for BOBBY


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Heres a couple more for ya G :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## rag6treimpala

DAMN IT MAN! SHIT COMIN ALONG HUH BOB :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## E

:worship:


----------



## showandgo

thanks bob for having my 63 ready for me, appreciate it


----------



## chicaddi

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 13 2010, 07:21 PM~16882037
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heres a couple more for ya G :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## silver-metal 82

:thumbsup:


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 11 2010, 06:00 PM~16864403
> *Getting close, got a lot of little thing to do :biggrin:
> *


well my frame just dying to pay you a visit homie :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 4 2010, 08:43 PM~16799577
> *Damm a year and a half and already got a boy a year, you work fast. after 31 years I still dont have one :happysad:
> *


you can have mine LOL they ain't cheap bro


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 14 2010, 03:02 PM~16887732
> *thanks bob for having my 63 ready for me, appreciate it
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Mar 14 2010, 08:03 PM~16889778
> *well my frame just dying to pay you a visit homie :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## GarciaJ100

TTT for Bobby.... almost ready for that leafing Bobby !!!!!!!!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Mar 14 2010, 03:02 PM~16887732
> *thanks bob for having my 63 ready for me, appreciate it
> *


What up Jimmy? Ya the 63 is almost ready....Oh shit did I send you the bill on that yet? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Mar 14 2010, 08:03 PM~16889778
> *well my frame just dying to pay you a visit homie :biggrin:
> *


I got ya bro ...just trying to get a spot open for ya


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Mar 14 2010, 09:25 PM~16890565
> *you can have mine LOL they ain't cheap bro
> *


That might be why I dont have any. Kinda sucks tho, If I would have had a kid he would be 31 years old now and may be working with me, Or me working for him :uh:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Mar 16 2010, 01:58 PM~16907279
> *TTT for Bobby.... almost ready for that leafing Bobby !!!!!!!!
> *


got you on the list bro, let me know when your close


----------



## cloz grumpy

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 16 2010, 09:14 PM~16910869
> *That might be why I dont have any. Kinda sucks tho, If I would have had a kid he would be 31 years old now and may be working with me, Or me working for him :uh:
> *


LOL


----------



## silver-metal 82

whats up bob


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 16 2010, 07:10 PM~16910819
> *What up Jimmy?  Ya the 63 is almost ready....Oh shit did I send you the bill on that yet? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ouch nevermind dont want it


----------



## GarciaJ100

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 16 2010, 09:17 PM~16910900
> *got you on the list bro, let me know when your close
> *


YAY im on the list :biggrin: :biggrin: you the man BOBBY


----------



## PABLOC13

> _Originally posted by chicaddi_@Mar 17 2010, 12:07 PM~16916812
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy st pattys day chi
> *


----------



## DJ Englewood




----------



## NL SUELO

Hey how u doing BOB this is manny u got to get me on the list too ASAP i need some silver leafing,striping and the wire wheel in the continental kit so let me know when i can drop her off


----------



## GarciaJ100

> _Originally posted by NL SUELO_@Mar 19 2010, 11:04 AM~16936413
> *Hey how u doing BOB this is manny u got to get me on the list too ASAP i need some silver leafing,striping and the wire wheel in the continental kit so let me know when i can drop her off
> *


what it do Manny


----------



## NL SUELO

Not much jimmy how u doing. Just trying to get on bob's list need to get the fleetwood ready How's it going with ur cadi


----------



## GarciaJ100

> _Originally posted by NL SUELO_@Mar 19 2010, 03:33 PM~16938421
> *Not much jimmy how u doing. Just trying to get on bob's list need to get the fleetwood ready How's it going with ur cadi
> *


progress.... i might just be able to make Tampa, got the fingers crossed  but cant leave with out Bobby here doing his thing to it!!!!!!


----------



## NL SUELO

Orale jimmy thats kool i will cross my fingers too. So u make it to tampa and represent MAJESTICS CHICAGO


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## GarciaJ100

:wave:


----------



## Los Neighbors

whats up bob!


----------



## GarciaJ100

BoBBY can you do my car April 3rd or 5th??? let me know


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Mar 24 2010, 05:26 PM~16989219
> *BoBBY can you do my car April 3rd or 5th??? let me know
> *


I think I can


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

This 57 just got droped off, getting new front and rear suspension, big block, new wiring, ect. everthing but paint :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

The 61 is still ROllin along, floors are out


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## GarciaJ100

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 24 2010, 07:03 PM~16989606
> *I think I can
> *


SWEET


----------



## silver-metal 82

whats up bob


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 24 2010, 07:06 PM~16989637
> *
> 
> This 57 just got droped off, getting new front and rear suspension, big block, new wiring, ect. everthing but paint :biggrin:
> *


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 24 2010, 05:08 PM~16989661
> *
> 
> The 61 is still ROllin along, floors are out
> *


----------



## toxiconer

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 24 2010, 07:08 PM~16989661
> *
> 
> The 61 is still ROllin along, floors are out
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Mar 26 2010, 11:22 AM~17008180
> *
> TTT
> *


waddup david hows the car coming?


----------



## GarciaJ100

TTT


----------



## Team CCE

Hollywood! What up?


----------



## silver-metal 82

whats up bob


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 29 2010, 10:32 PM~17039649
> *Hollywood! What up?
> *


:wave:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 29 2010, 10:32 PM~17039649
> *Hollywood! What up?
> *


What up Big B? :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Mar 29 2010, 10:45 PM~17039849
> *whats up bob
> *


How ya b Danny? :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 30 2010, 05:08 PM~17047316
> *How ya b Danny? :biggrin:
> *


im good bro just working :biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100

TTT


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Apr 2 2010, 01:41 PM~17077200
> *TTT
> *


you and me got a date this wensday, thats if its not raining. .....Not that theres anything wrong with two guys having a date :wow: :wow:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Peters 72 is back :biggrin: for air ride this time, he wants the works, all new tubular a arms, trailing arms, sway bars, billit adjustable shocks, ect.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Pic of it done and layed out,cool lookin ride


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## Pure Xtc

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Pure Xtc, *HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS*


Hey Bob!! How you been Bro!!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Pure Xtc_@Apr 5 2010, 07:01 PM~17104814
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Pure Xtc, HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS
> Hey Bob!!  How you been Bro!!
> *


Im good bro, how you be? Got some Ideas for some stuff for you to cut for me, gotta see if it will fly :biggrin:


----------



## rivman

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 5 2010, 05:58 PM~17104788
> *Pic of it done and layed out,cool lookin ride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :cheesy: Looks good!

Got pics of the air setup?


----------



## GarciaJ100

waiting for you to do your thing Bobby


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by rivman_@Apr 5 2010, 08:02 PM~17105540
> *:cheesy: Looks good!
> 
> Got pics of the air setup?
> *


Not yet, but Ill get some. Its nothing fancy, just an air pod from Ride Tech :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Here ya go Jimmy. Sorry the pics didnt come out so good, looks better in person


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## gold cutt 84

came out nice bob good job!


----------



## silver-metal 82

looks great bob good work :thumbsup:


----------



## PABLOC13

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8v-oX2_iGA


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by PABLOC13_@Apr 9 2010, 03:35 PM~17146094
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w8v-oX2_iGA
> *


Man thats some cool shit  Some of those cars were band new


----------



## green reaper

whats up BOB :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Apr 9 2010, 09:01 PM~17148579
> *whats up BOB    :biggrin:
> *


What it be like Johnny?


----------



## It's Johnny

some of the very many best set ups there is.. more pix. just give me a few.


----------



## It's Johnny




----------



## It's Johnny




----------



## It's Johnny




----------



## It's Johnny




----------



## It's Johnny

not only does Bob HollyWood do Cars, Motorcycle, trucks and about anything else he also did my bike set up and soon to do my trike piece set up. thanx Bob!!


----------



## Psycho631

uffin:


----------



## NL SUELO




----------



## NL SUELO




----------



## StreetStyleChicago

:wave:


----------



## matdogg

Now that is some nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## NYC68droptop

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Apr 11 2010, 11:41 AM~17159774
> *Now that is some nice work :thumbsup:
> *



x2


----------



## GarciaJ100

Hey Bobby, leafing and striping came out great every 1 in Florida loved your PINCHE work. Placed 2nd in luxury street out in tampa good job Bobby..


----------



## Pure Xtc

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 5 2010, 08:06 PM~17104858
> *Im good bro, how you be?  Got some Ideas for some stuff for you to cut for me, gotta see if it will fly :biggrin:
> *


Sounds Great Bob, LMK when your ready!!


----------



## 63 Pimpala

looking good as always Bob :thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Demonds blue 64 set up wasnt done here, but we did re do it, looks a little differnt now


----------



## GarciaJ100

what up Manny


----------



## GarciaJ100




----------



## NL SUELO

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Apr 12 2010, 12:52 PM~17169112
> *what up Manny
> *


Hey Jimmy not much how about u


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Apr 12 2010, 12:34 AM~17165794
> *Hey Bobby, leafing and striping came out great every 1 in Florida loved your PINCHE work. Placed 2nd in luxury street out in tampa good job Bobby..
> *


HOLLYWOOD IS THE MAN!!!!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Apr 12 2010, 01:34 AM~17165794
> *Hey Bobby, leafing and striping came out great every 1 in Florida loved your PINCHE work. Placed 2nd in luxury street out in tampa good job Bobby..
> *


Caddy looked good Jimmy, Why didnt you tell me I spelled PINCHE wrong?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Apr 12 2010, 07:03 PM~17172363
> *HOLLYWOOD IS THE MAN!!!!
> *


I dont know about THE MAN, my wife called me a bitch yesterday cause I wouldnt take the garbage out :wow:


----------



## GarciaJ100

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 12 2010, 08:12 PM~17172452
> *Caddy looked good Jimmy, Why didnt you tell me I spelled PINCHE wrong?
> *


i didnt know how to spell toro you think ill notice pinche :biggrin: :biggrin: but yeah Bob thanks, ill let you know when the car is ready for part 2


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 12 2010, 06:16 PM~17172501
> *I dont know about THE MAN, my wife called me a bitch yesterday cause I wouldnt take the garbage out :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: we use to that lol


----------



## rag6treimpala

what up bob hows it comin? its hot out and i need a toy to drive :thumbsup:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by rag6treimpala_@Apr 13 2010, 07:38 AM~17176756
> *what up bob hows it comin?    its hot out and i need a toy to drive  :thumbsup:
> *


   yea it is getting hot out here.


----------



## 41bowtie

TTT

for Bob the builder  

whats up Bob? :wave:


----------



## rag6treimpala

> yea it is getting hot out here.
> [/b]


what up G MONEY?  TELL HIM AGAIN PLEASE... :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by rag6treimpala_@Apr 13 2010, 06:38 AM~17176756
> *what up bob hows it comin?    its hot out and i need a toy to drive  :thumbsup:
> *


We workin on your toy.. Youll be cruzin soon :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> yea it is getting hot out here.
> [/b]


Its goin to get hotter there soon


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Apr 13 2010, 10:02 AM~17177951
> *TTT
> 
> for Bob the builder
> 
> whats up Bob? :wave:
> *


Waz up bro? Havnt seen ya in a while. Hows your car commin?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Apr 11 2010, 12:41 PM~17159774
> *Now that is some nice work :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro  I see your ride is still smackin ass


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 63 Pimpala_@Apr 12 2010, 08:43 AM~17166934
> *looking good as always Bob :thumbsup:
> *


WAZ UP BRO ? Hows the 63 going?


----------



## cadiman94

fantastico job PINCHE hollywood bob


----------



## rag6treimpala

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 13 2010, 07:54 PM~17183732
> *We workin on your toy.. Youll be cruzin soon :biggrin:
> *


 all shit :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :nicoderm: :x: :420:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 12 2010, 08:16 PM~17172501
> *I dont know about THE MAN, my wife called me a bitch yesterday cause I wouldnt take the garbage out :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: did she lock the door on your way out? :happysad:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 13 2010, 08:55 PM~17183748
> *Its goin to get hotter there soon
> *


 :biggrin:  :420:


----------



## Los Neighbors

Havent been on here in a WHILE but now that tax season is over im BACK  
TTT BOBBY!

we might be paying u a visit real soon


----------



## i rep

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Sep 4 2009, 04:55 PM~14983832
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fukn clean ass work :nicoderm:


----------



## It's Johnny

my homies set up...


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Apr 15 2010, 02:14 PM~17202850
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my homies set up...
> *


 who are you??......

OOOH ITS JOHNNY!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by It's Johnny_@Apr 15 2010, 01:14 PM~17202850
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my homies set up...
> *


whats up johnny how u been


----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT


----------



## GarciaJ100

TTT for Boobby


----------



## silver-metal 82

:thumbsup:


----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## gold cutt 84

sup bobby! how is it going? TTT


----------



## rag6treimpala

what up bob? did the page die or what ? LOL!


----------



## GarciaJ100

Bobby must be supper busy that he isnt responding !!!!! gonna have to pull a surprise attack one of these mornings and have the lac finished up :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## rag6treimpala

:yes: :yes: :yes: :h5: :guns: :rofl: :rofl: yeah


----------



## NL SUELO

Hey bob whats up my car needs the striping is sat the 8th ok with u


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## gold cutt 84

2 Members: gold cutt 84, NL SUELO
sup manny!


----------



## NL SUELO

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@May 2 2010, 08:34 PM~17368366
> *2 Members: gold cutt 84, NL SUELO
> sup manny!
> *


Hey not much Alex how about u Homie


----------



## Cruizin_In_StyleCC




----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Just droppin in *Hollywood*, to say wad up :biggrin:


----------



## PIGEON

:biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## cloz grumpy




----------



## Southside01

HEY WHATS UP BOB ITS BEEN A WHILE,TAKE A BRAKE AND COME BY THE PICNIC ON JUNE 6 AT MILLER MEADOW ROOSEVELT RD. AND FIRST AV. ACROSS STREET FROM LOYOLA HOSPITAL. AND IF YOU CAN BRING THE STICK WILL BE MEASURING HEIGHTS :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## "G-Money"




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Damm Yall, sorry Ive been real busy latley, aint been on here in a while. Been busy at the the shop and with some family health stuff.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 3 2010, 01:27 PM~17374459
> *
> *


Waz up bro? Take a ride with the neighbors some day, there always commin out to bring me some refreshments :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 3 2010, 10:23 PM~17381609
> *Just droppin in Hollywood, to say wad up :biggrin:
> *


Waz up Magic Man? How you been? Busy I hope!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@May 10 2010, 07:27 AM~17441289
> *HEY WHATS UP BOB ITS BEEN A WHILE,TAKE A BRAKE AND COME BY THE PICNIC ON JUNE 6 AT MILLER MEADOW ROOSEVELT RD. AND FIRST AV. ACROSS STREET FROM LOYOLA HOSPITAL. AND IF YOU CAN BRING THE STICK WILL BE MEASURING HEIGHTS :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Sounds like a good time :biggrin: Ill try and make it, I got a graduation for my nephew that day but may be I can sneak out :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@May 11 2010, 09:37 PM~17460509
> *
> *


I think your tryin to drown me bro :cheesy: Thanks again for the for fillin my ice box :biggrin: I think next week Ill start putting your stuff together, I hope it will fit in your car :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Some pics of whats been going on here, Biz's 61, body is squared up and new floors are in.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Bills 57 chevy truck is commin along, mocking up motor and trans


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

New ford 9 with tri link and coil over suspension


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

KC's Buick pro touring frame with the new arms and air ride


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Sauls big block fuelie chevelle is all together, just need to wire it up and see what it do :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 12 2010, 07:32 PM~17469619
> *Waz up bro? Take a ride with the neighbors some day, there always commin out to bring me some refreshments :biggrin:
> *


They never let me know when they going out there.  but trust me some time soon. I will ask them and I will take my own car so I don't hold them back


----------



## NIMSTER64

great work bro.


----------



## lrocky2003




----------



## rag6treimpala

:wow: :x: :x: :x: :x: :x:


----------



## GarciaJ100

what up Bobby !!!!! looking good over there !!!!! hope all is good with the health stuff


----------



## showandgo

bobs my hero


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 12 2010, 08:27 PM~17470320
> *Sauls big block fuelie chevelle is all together, just need to wire it up and see what it do :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: oh boy....


----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 12 2010, 09:27 PM~17470320
> *Sauls big block fuelie chevelle is all together, just need to wire it up and see what it do :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## HEAVY-CHEVY

:biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@May 13 2010, 04:00 PM~17479383
> *bobs my hero
> *


x2


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@May 13 2010, 01:48 PM~17478738
> *what up Bobby !!!!! looking good over there !!!!! hope all is good with the health stuff
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@May 13 2010, 03:00 PM~17479383
> *bobs my hero
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: Your still a funny dude Jimmy :biggrin: How ya been?


----------



## showandgo

pretty shitty, how about yourself


----------



## rag6treimpala

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@May 17 2010, 10:26 AM~17513348
> *pretty shitty, how about yourself
> *


MMM!


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 12 2010, 05:45 PM~17469784
> *I think your tryin to drown me bro :cheesy: Thanks again for the for fillin my ice box :biggrin: I think next week Ill start putting your stuff together, I hope it will fit in your car :biggrin:
> *


anytime bro and i cant wait i hope it fits too :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82

whats up bob


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 12 2010, 06:34 PM~17469640
> *Waz up Magic Man? How you been? Busy I hope!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Yes sir, doing good...Just doin my part to support the cause.....













My Ol'lady's purse :biggrin: :wow:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@May 13 2010, 04:00 PM~17479383
> *bobs my hero
> *


YOUR MINE  Bob is My mentor Hopefully soon


----------



## showandgo

lol youre just as bad as me


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS+May 16 2010, 08:18 PM~17509027-->
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks bro
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave: bob hows business?... ill be hitting u up over the winter to fix that little problem :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 19 2010, 01:15 AM~17537063
> *YOUR MINE   Bob is My mentor Hopefully soon
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :wave: sup neighbor?
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-showandgo_@May 19 2010, 07:53 AM~17538240
> *lol youre just as bad as me
> *


:wave: JIMMMYY!! hows eeverything?...oh jimmy dont go to Arizona they dont like our kind out there they wanna deport all the mexicans :happysad:


----------



## showandgo

i know wtf, thats some bullshit, if it wasnt for us they wouldnt need home depot and theres no way people would be as high :wow:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@May 17 2010, 08:26 AM~17513348
> *pretty shitty, how about yourself
> *


Feelin old :angry: it sucks


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@May 17 2010, 08:27 PM~17520708
> *anytime bro and i cant wait i hope it fits too  :biggrin:
> *


Ahh fuck it we got some pretty big shoe horns :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 18 2010, 09:04 PM~17533928
> *Yes sir, doing good...Just doin my part to support the cause.....
> My Ol'lady's purse :biggrin:  :wow:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:I know what ya sayin brother :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@May 19 2010, 01:15 AM~17537063
> *YOUR MINE   Bob is My mentor Hopefully soon
> *


Your as funny as Jimmy :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84

sup bob! uffin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@May 19 2010, 07:39 PM~17544541
> *sup bob! uffin:
> *


Call me bro, your stuff is done I tryed to call your number has changed


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 20 2010, 05:59 PM~17555308
> *Call me bro, your stuff is done I tryed to call your number has changed
> *


fo shizzle bob! ill call you manana


----------



## GarciaJ100

make sure you dont forget this one BOBBY!!!!!!








. :biggrin: . Get Ready To Put It Down Chi-Town


----------



## silver-metal 82

WHATS UP BOB CANT WAIT


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@May 19 2010, 04:22 PM~17542821
> *i know wtf, thats some bullshit, if it wasnt for us they wouldnt need home depot and theres no way people would be as high :wow:
> *


:happysad:


----------



## gold cutt 84

sup bob! thank you for the pumps came out nice and simple just what i wanted.


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@May 21 2010, 12:25 PM~17562672
> *sup bob! thank you for the pumps came out nice and simple just what i wanted.
> *


PICS PICS PICS!! :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@May 21 2010, 11:29 AM~17562705
> *PICS PICS PICS!!  :biggrin:
> *


lolol i already took them apart to send the hardlines to paint and sending the accumalators to get painted too. :biggrin: sorry ill post pics when its all done.


----------



## cloz grumpy

Boobs


----------



## cloz grumpy




----------



## DJ Englewood

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@May 21 2010, 01:33 PM~17562743
> *lolol i already took them apart to send the hardlines to paint and sending the accumalators to get painted too. :biggrin:  sorry ill post pics when its all done.
> *


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@May 21 2010, 09:51 AM~17561908
> *:happysad:
> *


lol


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@May 19 2010, 08:53 AM~17538240
> *lol youre just as bad as me
> *


 :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@May 19 2010, 04:37 PM~17542355
> *:wave: bob hows business?... ill be hitting u up over the winter to fix that little problem  :biggrin:
> :wave: sup neighbor?
> :wave:  JIMMMYY!! hows eeverything?...oh jimmy dont go to Arizona they dont like our kind out there they wanna deport all the mexicans  :happysad:
> *


 :wave: I see you guys more on here then I do at home.


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 19 2010, 08:29 PM~17544456
> *Your as funny as Jimmy :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@May 20 2010, 09:36 PM~17556211
> *make sure you dont forget this one BOBBY!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . :biggrin: . Get Ready To Put It Down Chi-Town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  is there a cover charge?


----------



## lboogie




----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84+May 21 2010, 12:33 PM~17562743-->
> 
> 
> 
> lolol i already took them apart to send the hardlines to paint and sending the accumalators to get painted too. :biggrin:  sorry ill post pics when its all done.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :cheesy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 21 2010, 07:29 PM~17565839
> *lol
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> HOW U FEELING???
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NIMSTER64_@May 21 2010, 09:56 PM~17567179
> *:wave: I see you guys more on here then I do at home.
> *


 :biggrin: we are rarely ever home


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@May 24 2010, 09:26 AM~17585872
> *:cheesy:
> HOW U FEELING???
> :biggrin:  we are rarely ever home
> *


pretty shitty homie but it is what it is, and not to jack bobs topic. hollywood customs kicks ass


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@May 24 2010, 09:53 AM~17586083
> *pretty shitty homie but it is what it is, and not to jack bobs topic. hollywood customs kicks ass
> *


whats up jimmy!!!!!!!!!!!!!! keep up the good work.


----------



## silver-metal 82

whats up bob


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@May 20 2010, 09:05 PM~17556565
> *WHATS UP BOB CANT WAIT
> *


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@May 21 2010, 12:25 PM~17562672
> *sup bob! thank you for the pumps came out nice and simple just what i wanted.
> *


No thank you bro for the biz :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@May 20 2010, 08:36 PM~17556211
> *make sure you dont forget this one BOBBY!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . :biggrin: . Get Ready To Put It Down Chi-Town
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@May 21 2010, 05:10 PM~17564859
> *Boobs
> *


Waz up GRUMP? How ya doin?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by lboogie_@May 22 2010, 04:53 PM~17572056
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@May 24 2010, 10:53 AM~17586083
> *pretty shitty homie but it is what it is, and not to jack bobs topic. hollywood customs kicks ass
> *


You anit jackin no bodys topic bro! I just want to hear you say ...GUESS WHOS BACK :biggrin: Take care of your self bro and get better!!!!!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@May 25 2010, 12:12 AM~17595298
> *whats up bob
> *


 :wave:


----------



## DJ Englewood

Yo Bob thanks for the help :thumbsup:


----------



## PIGEON

:biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by showandgo+May 24 2010, 10:53 AM~17586083-->
> 
> 
> 
> pretty shitty homie but it is what it is, and not to jack bobs topic. hollywood customs kicks ass
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sorry to hear ur shitty but atleast ur doing better...... yeah bob does kick ass lol
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 25 2010, 05:34 PM~17601712
> *
> *


 :0 :0 almost ready


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 25 2010, 04:46 PM~17601828
> *You anit jackin no bodys topic bro! I just want to hear you say ...GUESS WHOS BACK :biggrin:  Take care of your self bro and get better!!!!!
> *


everyone will know when i am, i wont have to say it, then i cant wait to see what all them lying backstabbin ass bitches got to say then


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@May 26 2010, 02:50 PM~17612112
> *everyone will know when i am, i wont have to say it, then i cant wait to see what all them lying backstabbin ass bitches got to say then
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 25 2010, 04:35 PM~17601726
> *No thank you bro for the biz :biggrin:
> *


----------



## silver-metal 82

whats up bob cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT


----------



## GarciaJ100

TTT for BOBBY


----------



## DJ Englewood

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Jun 2 2010, 07:09 PM~17678135
> *TTT for BOBBY
> *


 :yes:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

GOTTA THROW THIS UP FOR VICTOR AND GUS THEY DID A KICK ASS JOB ON THIS 300. VIC DID THE SOUNDS AND GUS DID THE UPHOLSTERY


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## DJ Englewood




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Some of the stuff we got done past couple weeks. this is Pat's Neon


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Pablo's Stratus on air


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Pete's Chevelle got air ride too


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

We didnt do the sounds on this


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

New digital dash and Victor made a nice trim for the air rid control


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Gus made a new boot for the top


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

The 61 floors came out nice all most ready for paint


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Next on the chopping block


----------



## gold cutt 84

good to see your busy up there bob!!


----------



## silver-metal 82

Whats up bob i see ur keeping busy thats good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! cant wait


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Good to see things are goin good there Bob...I need to come check u out....Its been a while


----------



## pfcc64

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jun 2 2010, 08:35 PM~17678772
> *Next on the chopping block
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Seen it in person... This is NICE! :0 
Bob, can't wait to see it done!


----------



## midwestcoast

HERE YOU GO BOB SO THE REST OF THE WORLD ACTUALLY KNOWS YOU DO WORK...J/K :biggrin:


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS+Jun 2 2010, 06:26 PM~17678730-->
> 
> 
> 
> The 61 floors came out nice all most ready for paint
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jun 2 2010, 06:27 PM~17678738
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKIN GOOD BOB!


----------



## PABLOC13

just asking anyone interested in a 2 yr old BullMastiff male dog???


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Jun 5 2010, 08:51 PM~17704938
> *HERE YOU GO BOB SO THE REST OF THE WORLD ACTUALLY KNOWS YOU DO WORK...J/K :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

Damn look at the gray...hahahahah :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Jun 5 2010, 07:51 PM~17704938
> *HERE YOU GO BOB SO THE REST OF THE WORLD ACTUALLY KNOWS YOU DO WORK...J/K :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Thats not me workin, What Im really doin there is thinkin to my self,....HOW IN THE HELL DOES THIS SHIT WORK :biggrin:


----------



## High-Class Customs

Looks good bob... Good to see your busy in these hard times..
Keep it up


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jun 2 2010, 06:02 PM~17678540
> *New digital dash and Victor made a nice trim for the air rid control
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good Bob, how you been bro ?


----------



## midwestcoast

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jun 7 2010, 07:48 AM~17715302
> *Thats not me workin,  What Im really doin there is thinkin to my self,....HOW IN THE HELL DOES THIS SHIT WORK :biggrin:
> *


LOL I C U FIGURED IT OUT


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by High-Class Customs_@Jun 7 2010, 01:00 PM~17717491
> *Looks good bob... Good to see your busy in these hard times..
> Keep it up
> *


Ya its nice to have some work in these hard times,...Thanks yall :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Jun 7 2010, 06:56 PM~17720582
> *Looking good Bob, how you been bro ?
> *


What up big D, Im good, How ya feelin?


----------



## rag6treimpala

what up bob ? comin up friday man :wow:


----------



## DJ Englewood

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jun 7 2010, 09:48 AM~17715302
> *Thats not me workin,  What Im really doin there is thinkin to my self,....HOW IN THE HELL DOES THIS SHIT WORK :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## chi-town

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jun 2 2010, 06:03 PM~17678551
> *Gus made a new boot for the top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


nice how much would that run around for a 66 impala


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by rag6treimpala_@Jun 9 2010, 03:53 PM~17739888
> *what up bob ?  comin up friday man  :wow:
> *


Cool, Ill see ya then :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by chi-town_@Jun 9 2010, 03:59 PM~17739954
> *nice  how much would that run around for a 66 impala
> *


I think he charges 200.00 installed for most cars


----------



## GarciaJ100

whats up Bobby


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jun 2 2010, 06:03 PM~17678551
> *Gus made a new boot for the top
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good bob


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Jun 9 2010, 10:43 PM~17745206
> *looks good bob
> *


----------



## PABLOC13

> _Originally posted by lowrico+Jun 9 2010, 09:08 PM~17743178-->
> 
> 
> 
> *HELL FUCKEN YEAH BABY
> NHL CHAMPS
> 
> :run: *
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2010, 09:13 PM~17743258
> *BLACKHAWKS!
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2010, 09:19 PM~17743339
> *HELL YEAH GO BLACKHAWKS THEY DID IT. KNOW GO FUCKIN FLYERS BACK TO YOUR SHEDD OR WHERE EVER YOU GUYS CAME FROM. MAS PUTOS    :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :worship:  :nicoderm:  :h5:  :boink:  :run:
> FUCK YOU FLYER :guns:  :twak:  :machinegun:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2010, 10:02 PM~17743937
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2010, 10:10 PM~17744066
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 9 2010, 10:15 PM~17744131
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by caddys&[email protected] 9 2010, 10:24 PM~17744251
> *DA BLACKHAWKS,,, :thumbsup:  :h5:  :run:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-PABLOC13_@Jun 10 2010, 05:52 AM~17746806
> *The BLACKHAWK'$ DID IT!!! CHICAGO YOU HAVE A NEW CHAMPION$HIP TEAM!!!
> & YE$ I'm going to the parade 2morrow morning on Michigan Ave!!!
> :thumbsup:
> *



The BLACKHAWK'$ DID IT!!! CHICAGO U HAVE A NEW CHAMPION$HIP TEAM!!!

& YE$ I'm going to the victory parade 2morrow morning downtown Chgo 
...on Michigan Ave!!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Here the pics you asked for of your car Casey :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## gold cutt 84

here the hardlines bob....








here is whats its going on buddy, its coming along but still need some parts....


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Jun 10 2010, 06:21 PM~17752463
> *here the hardlines bob....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is whats its going on buddy, its coming along but still need some parts....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good Alex


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jun 10 2010, 05:43 PM~17752635
> *Looks good Alex
> *


thanks bob i try my best..


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Jun 10 2010, 06:54 PM~17752730
> *thanks bob i try my best..
> *


Looks like your doin fine


----------



## GarciaJ100

hey bobby


----------



## PABLOC13

On My way to the Chgo BlackHawk'$ Parade ( Michigan Ave n Wacker Dr!!! )
Time to put the frowns aside for awhile Chgo & Be happy 4 awhile!!!

Have a good weekend All Ya'll & Thank U BlackHawk'$!!!






this Mix REALLY takes off @ 2:10!!! UUU $PANK!!! UUU $PANK!!!


----------



## PABLOC13

Bob n Alex pics of Ur work ... looking good...

keep The Movement going :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## silver-metal 82

cant wait bob :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Jun 13 2010, 11:19 PM~17778742
> *cant wait bob :biggrin:
> *


I know your ready bro, I got it about half done, should be soon :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Sup Bob, keepin busy I see...thats good ..... Poor old Bruce aint like this mild heat out here :biggrin: Just wait till we in the mid 100's


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 14 2010, 10:03 PM~17789400
> *Sup Bob, keepin busy I see...thats good ..... Poor old Bruce aint like this mild heat out here :biggrin:  Just wait till we in the mid 100's
> *


lmao the white people are melting :0


----------



## Guest

:thumbsup:


----------



## MidwestFleetwood

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 15 2010, 06:44 AM~17791230
> *lmao the white people are melting :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 14 2010, 11:03 PM~17789400
> *Sup Bob, keepin busy I see...thats good ..... Poor old Bruce aint like this mild heat out here :biggrin:  Just wait till we in the mid 100's
> *


Ya real busy , How you be? Ya Bruce will break a sweat when its 30 degrees out side. I like the heat out there, not humid


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jun 14 2010, 10:03 PM~17789400
> *Sup Bob, keepin busy I see...thats good ..... Poor old Bruce aint like this mild heat out here :biggrin:  Just wait till we in the mid 100's
> *


The heats not bad, low humidity. I like the weather. Just..........well not to many people you can trust out here.


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jun 15 2010, 04:19 PM~17796066
> *Ya real busy , How you be?  Ya Bruce will break a sweat when its 30 degrees out side. I like the heat out there, not humid
> *


Been there before. Leavin' the heat off in the winter time over night comin' in to -15 in the shop still sweatin', bustin ass. Thats how it is workin' for you :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jun 15 2010, 05:33 PM~17796182
> *Been there before. Leavin' the heat off in the winter time over night comin' in to -15  in the shop still sweatin', bustin ass. Thats how it is workin' for you  :biggrin:
> *


I left the down cause how easy you would sweat, shit I was freezin my ass off, plus the heat bill was 400.00 a month so I keep that shit turned down. 
Do you know if your going to be in Chicago to help me out on the Street Low Magazine show ?


----------



## rag6treimpala

how long on the tre dude? hit me up


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jun 8 2010, 06:06 PM~17731374
> *What up big D, Im good,  How ya feelin?
> *


I've been chillin, people loving my trunk.


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jun 2 2010, 08:35 PM~17678772
> *Next on the chopping block
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Hey Bob any more pics of that Brown drop Trey in the back ground.


----------



## "G-Money"

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: "G-Money", rag6treimpala

I see ya G....know you can't wait for dat Trey to be out here in these Indy streets....we waitin on ya!!!!


----------



## pfcc64

Here is Bob getting the mandrel bent frame ready! :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jun 15 2010, 05:15 PM~17796633
> *I left the down cause how easy you would sweat, shit I was freezin my ass off, plus the heat bill was 400.00 a month so I keep that shit turned down.
> Do you know if your going to be in Chicago to help me out on the Street Low Magazine show ?
> *


tryin' to get sponcered wit a plane ticket :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

shhhooot, you freeze when you open the refridgerator :roflmao: :roflmao: Thats how it is when you 100lbs. soakin' wet :biggrin: Eat a steak!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by rag6treimpala_@Jun 16 2010, 07:24 AM~17802227
> *how long on the tre dude?  hit me up
> *


Its goin G we workin on it, I hope to be done soon, I know you ready :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> Hey Bob any more pics of that Brown drop Trey in the back ground.
> [/b]


MAN THATS NOT BROWN, THATS GOLD, As in GOLDIE. Heres a couple pics


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jun 16 2010, 02:19 PM~17805355
> *tryin' to get sponcered wit a plane ticket :biggrin:
> *


Im still tryin to get them to flip that bill :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jun 16 2010, 02:22 PM~17805388
> *shhhooot, you freeze when you open the refridgerator :roflmao:  :roflmao: Thats how it is when you 100lbs. soakin' wet :biggrin: Eat a steak!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by pfcc64_@Jun 16 2010, 01:39 PM~17804984
> *Here is Bob getting the mandrel bent frame ready!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Its getting there Art Gonna look good :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Couple more of G's 63


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Couple of Migal's 61


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jun 10 2010, 05:52 PM~17752200
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Casey, I just noticed that the color dosnt look the same in the pic as it is in person


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jun 16 2010, 05:24 PM~17807827
> *Couple of Migal's 61
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Rudy goin' to town on that belly :biggrin:


----------



## PABLOC13

Happy 1st Day of $ummer =)


----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT


----------



## GarciaJ100

*Hotel Info : 1490 west lake st roselle il 60172.
630 351 0101 Must say its for the <span style=\'color:blue\'>Majestics Car Show for a rate of $65 a night.*</span>


----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## mi chile1

hey bob it's tito i need some quick work from u ill call u up tomorrow


----------



## silver-metal 82

cant wait bob


----------



## pfcc64

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jun 16 2010, 07:07 PM~17807665
> *Its getting there Art  Gonna look good :biggrin:
> *


Sounds good to me! :biggrin: :thumbsup: 

Happy Independence Day Bob!


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## Southside01

:biggrin: BOB HURRY UP AND POST THE RULES ON STREETLOW SHOW PEOPLE NEED TO KNOW AND BEEN ASKED ABOUT IT.GET ON IT BOB YOU NOT THAT OLD :biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100

:uh: :scrutinize:


----------



## green reaper

:drama:


----------



## GarciaJ100

* only 3 days away !!!!**Majestics Chicago Car Show, THIS SATURDAY! JULY 10!!!** Free for the public!! Show Cars must pay for registration. Location:Alexian Field (Flyers Baseball Stadium)Street:1999 S. Springinsguth Rd. in Schaumburg Illinois *cars $25 Motorcycles $20 lowrider bikes $15 Hoppers $35* Hotel Info : Country Inns and Suites 1490 west lake st roselle il 60172.
630 351 0101 Must say its for the <span style=\'color:blue\'>Majestics Car Show for a rate of $65 a night. Plenty of parking for trailers.... more classes added to show for awards*</span>


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jul 6 2010, 06:46 PM~17976372
> *:biggrin: BOB HURRY UP AND POST THE RULES ON STREETLOW SHOW PEOPLE NEED TO KNOW AND BEEN ASKED ABOUT IT.GET ON IT BOB YOU NOT THAT OLD :biggrin:
> *


Im still working on them, almost done. probley be done today :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Jul 1 2010, 11:29 PM~17941999
> *cant wait bob
> *


SOON BROTHER, I GOT THE SHORT BLOCK TOGETHER, SHOULD GO PRETTY FAST NOW. BEEN BUSY TRYIN TO GET THIS 63 DONE AND A BUNCH OF OTHER STUFF.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by pfcc64_@Jul 3 2010, 01:14 PM~17953211
> *Sounds good to me!  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Happy Independence Day Bob!
> 
> *


THANKS BRO!! SAME TO YOU. AND THANKS FOR THE BREWS :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jul 7 2010, 05:43 PM~17986227
> *SOON BROTHER, I GOT THE SHORT BLOCK TOGETHER, SHOULD GO PRETTY FAST NOW. BEEN BUSY TRYIN TO GET THIS 63 DONE AND A BUNCH OF OTHER STUFF.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jul 7 2010, 06:43 PM~17986227
> *SOON BROTHER, I GOT THE SHORT BLOCK TOGETHER, SHOULD GO PRETTY FAST NOW. BEEN BUSY TRYIN TO GET THIS 63 DONE AND A BUNCH OF OTHER STUFF.
> *


 :0 :0 :biggrin: :0


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Jul 7 2010, 10:55 PM~17988950
> *:biggrin:
> *


Long block is done now, Its time to roll :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jul 8 2010, 05:18 PM~17995943
> *Long block is done now, Its time to roll :biggrin:
> *


 uffin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Street Low Mag Chicago Super Show General Rules are now posted on the web site. Class rules will be on there tomorrow. Sorry for the delay, but Im just trying to make it fare for everyone and at the same time trying to get as many cars involved as posible. Even just regular low riders. Like Ive always said ,IT DOESN'T MATTER IF YOUR CAR HITS 10 INCHS OR 100 INCHS, ANY THING CAN HAPPEN IVE SEEN IT HAPPEN ALOT. I dont know how do put links on here, but the site is...www.chicagosupershow.com :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jun 16 2010, 08:22 PM~17807806
> *Couple more of G's 63
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## .TODD

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jun 16 2010, 05:22 PM~17807806
> *Couple more of G's 63
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



the spindle comes under the arm?


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jul 8 2010, 07:45 PM~17996136
> *Street Low Mag Chicago Super Show General Rules are now posted on the web site. Class rules will be on there tomorrow. Sorry for the delay, but Im just trying to make it fare for everyone and at the same time trying to get as many cars involved as posible. Even just regular low riders. Like Ive always said ,IT DOESN'T MATTER IF YOUR CAR HITS 10 INCHS OR 100 INCHS, ANY THING CAN HAPPEN IVE SEEN IT HAPPEN ALOT.  I dont know how do put links on here, but the site is...www.chicagosupershow.com :biggrin:
> *


heres the link

http://www.chicagosupershow.com/


----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## NIMSTER64

wsu4Nz3yy9I&feature


----------



## themadmexican

_*CAR HOP $1000!!! WINNER TAKES ALL!!!!*_


----------



## silver-metal 82

:thumbsup:


----------



## showandgo

What's good brothers


----------



## DJ Englewood




----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 11 2010, 10:08 PM~18020795
> *What's good brothers
> *


Waz up my brother? Hope your doing good. Wanna see ya back out here again :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Jul 12 2010, 02:55 PM~18026251
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I love this truck  Shadow got it fixed up sweet :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jul 19 2010, 09:01 AM~18081083
> *TTT
> 
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2010, 06:58 PM~18085880
> *:wave:
> *


Bob, send me a box of that cool,wet ,air you guys got....117 today :wow:


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2010, 05:54 PM~18085851
> *Waz up my brother? Hope your doing good. Wanna see ya back out here again :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Not feeling good but hopefully soon, cuz I got a ton of work to do for some very kickass and patient customers, well and of course a couple unfinished shop projects


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jul 19 2010, 08:11 PM~18086702
> *Bob, send me a box of that cool,wet ,air you guys got....117 today :wow:
> *


Shit bro Ill take the heat over the humidity any day :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jul 19 2010, 08:42 PM~18087135
> *Not feeling good but hopefully soon, cuz I got a ton of work to do for some very kickass and patient customers, well and of course a couple unfinished shop projects
> *


Ya I wanna see some of that shop project stuff done too :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

:biggrin: 
Hows it going bob??? 
gotta take a ride up there one of these days n pay u a visit


----------



## bigt15

Anyone know any closet shops to hollywood CA to work on my 1995 fleetwood. I want all crome undercarage (everything crome..axels etc. ) I cant drive the car far but i need someone to fix the hydraulics leaking from front left cylinder. i would do this myself, but not sure how and dont have the tools


----------



## bigt15

what street is hollywood customz located?


----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT


----------



## Los Neighbors

:biggrin:


----------



## Stickz




----------



## Team CCE

:ninja:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by bigt15_@Jul 22 2010, 04:22 PM~18115172
> *Anyone know any closet shops to hollywood CA to work on my 1995 fleetwood. I want all crome undercarage (everything crome..axels etc. ) I cant drive the car far but i need someone to fix the hydraulics leaking from front left cylinder. i would do this myself, but not sure how and dont have the tools
> *


Hollywood Kustoms is near Chicago,IL. not in cali. uffin:


----------



## RIDDLER

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Southside01

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Chiefgiv

well Bob....advanced plating in nashville reasured me i will have my rearend within 10 days.... gosh i hope its perfect. 4months to chrome a rear-end and almost triple price....crazy man. also im gona try to make it to the supershow to kick it with yea. may get stuck goin to a wedding. we shall see


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jul 19 2010, 05:54 PM~18085851
> *Waz up my brother? Hope your doing good. Wanna see ya back out here again :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


HAPPY BIRTHDAY BOB AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NIMSTER64

Happy B- DAy Bob


----------



## Los Neighbors

Happy Belated Birthday Bob.... Thanks again for putting on the coils :biggrin:


----------



## mike661




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by RIDDLER_@Jul 27 2010, 11:18 PM~18160346
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Jul 28 2010, 06:16 PM~18166833
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


Waz up Joe? Hows it goin over there?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Chiefgiv_@Jul 31 2010, 12:46 PM~18193586
> *well Bob....advanced plating in nashville reasured me i will have my rearend within 10 days.... gosh i hope its perfect.  4months to chrome a rear-end and almost triple price....crazy man.  also im gona try to make it to the supershow to kick it with yea.  may get stuck goin to a wedding.  we shall see
> *


Souds good bro, hope to see ya at the show.


----------



## SNOOP6TRE

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 17 2006, 10:07 PM~4644791
> *lets see em !  :biggrin:
> *


WUT UP "B" :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Aug 1 2010, 09:43 PM~18202739
> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY BOB AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


Whatta ya mean again? I know there commin fast now :angry: J?K Thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 1 2010, 09:45 PM~18202769
> *Happy B- DAy Bob
> *


Thanks Mr. NIM :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Aug 2 2010, 09:59 AM~18205799
> *Happy Belated Birthday Bob.... Thanks again for putting on the coils :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro :biggrin: Not a problem, glad I can get the done for ya :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by SNOOP6TRE_@Aug 2 2010, 05:19 PM~18209483
> *WUT UP "B" :biggrin:
> *


Just workin my ass off, Hows it with you bro?


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Aug 2 2010, 05:23 PM~18209519
> *Thanks bro :biggrin:  Not a problem, glad I can get the done for ya :biggrin:
> *


thanks bro NOW my car is ready :biggrin: 
and u will be seeing it more often


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## Los Neighbors

:biggrin:


----------



## ridingcleanon13

> _Originally posted by HULK_@Jan 17 2006, 10:13 PM~4644884
> *Man I had a toNs of HOLLYWOOD SETUP PICS on LAYITLOW but the topic is gone  :angry:
> 
> Here is one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT


----------



## silver-metal 82

:0


----------



## Southside01

:biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

Hollywoods a chipper! :sprint:


----------



## green reaper

:0 :drama:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Aug 11 2010, 02:04 PM~18285341
> *Hollywoods a chipper! :sprint:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

damn bruce is trying to get fucked up. whats up brother how u been


----------



## showandgo

damn bruce is trying to get fucked up. whats up brother how u been


----------



## NIMSTER64

LOL this is where the party is at LOL.


----------



## gold cutt 84

whats the word bob evrything work out for you ?


----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jun 16 2010, 07:23 PM~17807815
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: I know what kinda material that is..................


----------



## rag6treimpala

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Aug 13 2010, 08:02 PM~18304188
> *:wow:  I know what kinda material that is..................
> *


"I" hope it is


----------



## Southside01

:biggrin:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

whats new brotha?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Aug 11 2010, 05:53 PM~18287568
> *damn bruce is trying to get fucked up. whats up brother how u been
> *


Jus keepin' it real :biggrin:


----------



## PABLOC13

..."""Saturday Sept 11th @ 10am """...

Mexican Independence Day Parade .. . """200th""" Anniversary

Were meeting @ the Dominick's parking lot Roosevelt & Canal
""" @ 10am SHARP !!! """

Then cruising 2 parade @ Roosevelt & Columbus Dr

Bring Ur Car,Motorcycle,Bikes,Kids, & walk the parade with Ur Club,
Shop banner that's ok

Ur motor vehicle """ MUST """ have current plates,city sticker,registration & VALID CAR INSURANCE

cuz CPD will NOT let Ur car ( etc ) in the parade...

Bicycles DO NOT need all this stuff ( para los chistosos)

Let Me know ASAP who's in

& After WE can go CRUIZIN DownTown Chicago cuz were already right there...

& We've got things already worked out with CPD about the parade

...Get @ Me & Gracias 4 Ur support ... Pablo


----------



## Southside01




----------



## Southside01




----------



## Southside01




----------



## DJ Englewood

yo bob :wave:


----------



## rag6treimpala

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Aug 17 2010, 10:21 PM~18338705
> *whats new brotha?
> *


Same ol , Hows it going out by you?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Aug 20 2010, 12:43 PM~18362637
> *yo bob  :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Waz up man? Nice meeting you at the show :biggrin:


----------



## Y U H8TIN

:0


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Aug 23 2010, 05:40 PM~18386477
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


WOW where that at?


----------



## Y U H8TIN

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Aug 23 2010, 06:39 PM~18386961
> *WOW where that at?
> *


BWHAHAHAHA.. EDDIE ASKED THE SAME THING WHEN I TEXT IT TO HOM THIS MORNING. I DID IT ON MY PHONE. :biggrin:


----------



## R.O.VILLE

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN_@Aug 23 2010, 04:40 PM~18386477
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :0
> *


 :wow:


----------



## NIMSTER64

It was about time we caught up on everything Bob. nice chilling with you I got to do it more often.


----------



## R.O.VILLE




----------



## NIMSTER64

Bob how much for the treAD MILL?


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Aug 30 2010, 09:19 PM~18445462
> *
> *


looking good bro


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 26 2010, 06:56 AM~18410020
> *It was about time we caught up on everything Bob. nice chilling with you I got to do it more often.
> *


 thanks for stoppin by, was cool hangin out again and bullshittin. And thanks for your purchase :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by R.O.VILLE_@Aug 27 2010, 12:30 PM~18420952
> *
> *


Lookin good Dan  Car looked nice at Street Low show. Thanks for the pinstrip job :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Aug 28 2010, 09:22 PM~18430260
> *Bob how much for the treAD MILL?
> *


Sorry bro , I sold it.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Aug 30 2010, 08:19 PM~18445462
> *
> *


Its goin on Danny :biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100

hey bobby whats going on!!!


----------



## DJ Englewood

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Aug 23 2010, 04:40 PM~18385454
> *Waz up man? Nice meeting you at the show :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: 
we have meet and talked many times ova the years but it was cool anyway :cheesy:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Aug 31 2010, 08:38 PM~18455479
> *:uh:
> we have meet and talked many times ova the years but it was cool anyway  :cheesy:
> *


I know weve meet, I just didnt remeber your name on LIL


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Sep 1 2010, 05:52 PM~18463773
> *I know weve meet, I just didnt remeber your name on LIL
> *


hey bob you have a #11 gear in stock?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Sep 1 2010, 07:05 PM~18463861
> *hey bob you have a #11 gear in stock?
> *


No sorry I dont


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Sep 2 2010, 08:19 AM~18469033
> *No sorry I dont
> *


darn!


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Aug 31 2010, 05:03 PM~18454014
> *:biggrin:
> Its goin on Danny :biggrin:
> *


whats up bob how u feeling!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gold cutt 84

uffin: :wave:


----------



## pfcc64

What's up Mr. Hollywood? :biggrin: 

The body of the 47 is at the sandblaster finally, I'll post pictures when its done!

Have a safe labor day weekend.


----------



## NL SUELO




----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT whats going on Bobby :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Aug 20 2010, 12:43 PM~18362637
> *yo bob  :wave:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


who's the funny lookin dude on the end... :biggrin: 


sup homies


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 8 2010, 12:28 AM~18512707
> *who's the funny lookin dude on the end... :biggrin:
> sup homies
> *


You mean that dude on the right? :cheesy: :cheesy: Hows it goin Ron?


----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT
:wave:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Sep 9 2010, 09:40 AM~18524184
> *TTT
> :wave:
> *


Whats up neighbor? uffin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Sep 8 2010, 09:41 AM~18514410
> *You mean that dude on the right? :cheesy:  :cheesy: Hows it goin Ron?
> *


and the left,,,,hahah wad up Bob comin to sin city?????


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Sep 9 2010, 09:22 PM~18529288
> *and the left,,,,hahah    wad up Bob comin to sin city?????
> *


I wish I could get there, havnt been there in a long time. :angry:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Sep 9 2010, 12:48 PM~18525188
> *Whats up neighbor? uffin:
> *


BRUCIE BRUCE!!! 
whats going on bro ready hows sin city?
ready for the show?


----------



## DJ Englewood




----------



## Los Neighbors

:biggrin:


----------



## NL SUELO

:wave:


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Sep 9 2010, 11:48 AM~18525188
> *Whats up neighbor? uffin:
> *


whats up bruce cant wait we going to visit u :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Sep 20 2010, 07:40 PM~18616046
> *
> *


any update? :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84

TTT FOR MY HOMIE! uffin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

:biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Sep 20 2010, 07:41 PM~18616064
> *whats up bruce cant wait we going to visit u  :biggrin:
> *


When you commin' out?


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Sep 15 2010, 02:47 PM~18576708
> *BRUCIE BRUCE!!!
> whats going on bro ready hows sin city?
> ready for the show?
> *


To many haters out here, some people never grow up. Can't wait for the show.


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Sep 23 2010, 03:57 PM~18644548
> *To many haters out here, some people never grow up. Can't wait for the show.
> *


:yessad:
us either :biggrin: 
we will be There thursday-monday  I WANNA GO GO KARTING AGAIN lol


----------



## NL SUELO

:wave:


----------



## NL PISO




----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Sep 23 2010, 02:54 PM~18644522
> *When you commin' out?
> *


we leave thursday the 7th bro and comeback the 11 on monday :biggrin:


----------



## NL PISO




----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## NL SUELO

:wave:


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## silver-metal 82

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

Bob my neighbor is around 6 feet tall and weighs around 400 pounds maybe not that much but he has a prostetic leg and he does not fit in these new cars. he has a linc. 95 linc town car. he had his seat reinforced and moved back. he asked me if I knew someone that can move the seat and reinforce it for him if he were to get a new car. I said i would ask you.so let me know if that is something you would be able to do. I know you can do it but thought I ask before I said you would do it.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by NL SUELO_@Sep 26 2010, 08:56 PM~18668173
> *:wave:
> *


Waz up Yall :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Oct 4 2010, 11:39 PM~18738185
> *:biggrin:
> *


Waz up Danny, Thanks for fillin my fridge again bro. You gotta stop doin that. Hows that Big Block breathin? :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Oct 5 2010, 03:06 PM~18742558
> *Bob my neighbor is around 6 feet tall and weighs around 400 pounds maybe not that much but he has a prostetic leg and he does not fit in these new cars. he has a linc. 95 linc town car. he had his seat reinforced and moved back. he asked me if I knew someone that can move the seat and reinforce it for him if he were to get a new car. I said i would ask you.so let me know if that is something you would be able to do. I know you can do it but thought I ask before I said you would do it.
> *


Thats not a problem , Ive done alot of cars like that. Thanks for recomending me for the job  Hows that fridge workin out for ya?


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 5 2010, 08:01 PM~18744570
> *Thats not a problem , Ive done alot of cars like that. Thanks for recomending me for the job  Hows that fridge workin out for ya?
> *


the frige is working wonderfull I cleand the compresor and the fins and it is great. thanks :biggrin:


----------



## NL PISO

uffin:


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 5 2010, 05:57 PM~18744534
> *Waz up Danny, Thanks for fillin my fridge again bro. You gotta stop doin that. Hows that Big Block breathin? :biggrin:
> *


No problem bob and everything is working fine bro


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## PABLOC13

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=556955&st=580


----------



## NL PISO

uffin:


----------



## NL SUELO




----------



## Los Neighbors

:biggrin:


----------



## PABLOC13

Uz should register & join this, there are politicians out there REALLY TRYING to make & pass laws that would make it very difficult to CUSTOMIZE Ur car ETC!!!
Join the FIGHT, this is straight from SEMA!!!
* Click on the links @ the very bottom*

To join the SEMA Action Network (SAN), contact the SEMA Washington, DC office at the address or phone below, or just click on the appropriate link:

* Individual Signup Form
* Club Member Signup Form
* Member Update Form



SEMA Action Network
1317 F Street, NW, Suite 500
Washington, DC 20004
202/783-6007, ext. 39
[email protected]
www.sema.org

The SEMA Action Network will not sell or distribute your E-mail address and will only use it for the purpose of contacting you in regards to the SEMA Action Network and its initiatives.

SEMA (Specialty Equipment Market Association) is an organization of more than 6,817 manufacturers, distributors and retailers of specialty products used by hobbyists to restore, maintain or improve their vehicle's appearance, speed and performance. On behalf of our industry and our consumers, we are fighting to preserve the rights of enthusiasts to restore, personalize and enjoy their vehicles.




http://www.semasan.com/san/join.aspx

http://www.carinitiative.com/#


----------



## NL SUELO

:wave:


----------



## cloz grumpy




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by PABLOC13_@Oct 22 2010, 08:11 AM~18878678
> *Uz should register & join this, there are politicians out there REALLY TRYING to make & pass laws that would make it very difficult to CUSTOMIZE Ur car ETC!!!
> Join the FIGHT, this is straight from SEMA!!!
> * Click on the links @ the very bottom*
> 
> To join the SEMA Action Network (SAN), contact the SEMA Washington, DC office at the address or phone below, or just click on the appropriate link:
> 
> * Individual Signup Form
> * Club Member Signup Form
> * Member Update Form
> 
> 
> 
> SEMA Action Network
> 1317 F Street, NW, Suite 500
> Washington, DC 20004
> 202/783-6007, ext. 39
> [email protected]
> www.sema.org
> 
> The SEMA Action Network will not sell or distribute your E-mail address and will only use it for the purpose of contacting you in regards to the SEMA Action Network and its initiatives.
> 
> SEMA (Specialty Equipment Market Association) is an organization of more than 6,817 manufacturers, distributors and retailers of specialty products used by hobbyists to restore, maintain or improve their vehicle's appearance, speed and performance. On behalf of our industry and our consumers, we are fighting to preserve the rights of enthusiasts to restore, personalize and enjoy their vehicles.
> http://www.semasan.com/san/join.aspx
> 
> http://www.carinitiative.com/#
> *


They tryed this before  I dont think it ill ever happen but you never know with all the other shit there getting away with. Your right it dont hurt to put my 2 cents in. Id rather Die then them take that freedom away from me. THIS IS MY LIFE. It might sound stupid but I live and breath cars, Thats all I care about!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by NL SUELO_@Oct 23 2010, 10:48 PM~18891510
> *:wave:
> *


Waz up bro? how you doin?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Oct 24 2010, 12:05 PM~18893825
> *
> *


Hey Grump where you been?


----------



## box chevy

Sarasota fl... i met a guy at a gas station and he gave me this wed site to check out the rides like 1 or 2 years ago i had a white caprice then ....nice pic's :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

didn't no you was on lawitlow i went to the web site


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by box chevy_@Oct 24 2010, 07:05 PM~18896135
> *Sarasota fl... i met a guy at a gas station and he gave me this wed site to check out the rides like 1 or 2 years ago i had a white caprice then ....nice pic's :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> didn't no you was on lawitlow i went to the web site
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## youngvillan

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by youngvillan_@Oct 24 2010, 09:17 PM~18897503
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 25 2010, 05:52 PM~18905494
> *:wave:
> *


BOB!!! 
how you doing bro?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Oct 27 2010, 03:34 PM~18923674
> *BOB!!!
> how you doing bro?
> *


Im doin good bro  Almost got blown down the street today with my skinny ass :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## PABLOC13

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 24 2010, 06:31 PM~18895856
> *They tryed this before  I dont think it ill ever happen but you never know with all the other shit there getting away with.  Your right it dont hurt to put my 2 cents in. Id rather Die then them take that freedom away from me.  THIS IS MY LIFE. It might sound stupid but I live and breath cars, Thats all I care about!
> *


2x's ... 100%!!!

Hope Ur doing ok & that allz well :cheesy:


----------



## PABLOC13

Hola all & since it it Halloween Weekend ... here a 4 very scary movies to go see

1. Freakonomics --- http://www.magpictures.com/freakonomics/ ...

2. I want YOUR Money --- http://www.iwantyourmoney.net/ ...

3. I.O.U. SA --- http://www.iousathemovie.com/ ...

4. Waiting for SuperMan --- http://www.waitingforsuperman.com/ ...

these """ MOVIES """ are ALOT scarier than Jason---Freddie Kruger & Mike Meyers put 2gether... cuz these movies are REAL...


:wow:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 27 2010, 09:31 PM~18927006
> *Im doin good bro  Almost got blown down the street today with my skinny ass :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: FUKN BOB!!!!! eat something! im tellin you beer n pork rinds are a GREAT mix :biggrin: u will gain weight in NO TIME :cheesy:


----------



## PIGEON

:biggrin:


----------



## rag6treimpala

what up bob whats good sir?


----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT 
:biggrin:


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## mr chicago

Hey bob how much would it be for your chrome guy to chrome my rear end before you throw it back on the caprice. Figure I should get that out the way since it doesn't have gears right now


----------



## silver-metal 82

whats up bob hows the shop doing


----------



## PABLOC13

Thank You to all the Men & Women who have,are & will serve!!!
& Esp the one's who paid the Ultimate Price!!!
♥ ♥ ♥ Thank You Veterans ♥ ♥ ♥


----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT 
:wave:


----------



## Los Neighbors




----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## Team CCE

Hollywood's STILL a chipper :ninja: :sprint:


----------



## DJ Englewood

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Oct 24 2010, 07:31 PM~18895856
> *They tryed this before  I dont think it ill ever happen but you never know with all the other shit there getting away with.  Your right it dont hurt to put my 2 cents in. Id rather Die then them take that freedom away from me.  THIS IS MY LIFE. It might sound stupid but I live and breath cars, Thats all I care about!
> *


 :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: :werd:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Nov 19 2010, 02:50 PM~19111781
> *Hollywood's STILL a chipper :ninja:  :sprint:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## PABLOC13

it's THANKSGIVING, so be just that- THANKFUL! 
I'm very Thankful for my Family-Loved 1's,Friends & My Life  
& PLEASE say a prayer & remember OUR Troops & 1st Responders 
for without there existence OUR lives & country would be VERY different!!! 
Remember...to give back & thank people every once in awhile, it WON"T kill U...!!!


----------



## silver-metal 82

What's up bob how the shop doing


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT


----------



## gold cutt 84

:wave:


----------



## silver-metal 82

> :ave:


----------



## R.O.VILLE




----------



## silver-metal 82

:wave: :wave:


----------



## NL SUELO

:wave:


----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT


----------



## silver-metal 82

Nice u seeing u bob glad u keeping busy at the shop


----------



## SPOOK82

TTT


----------



## silver-metal 82

whats up bob


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Waz up yall? sorry havnt been on here in a while, been busy tryin to get things done. Ill post pics soon of what we been doin, alot of pics :biggrin:


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Dec 15 2010, 09:36 PM~19337600
> *Waz up yall?  sorry havnt been on here in a while, been busy tryin to get things done.  Ill post pics soon of what we been doin, alot of pics :biggrin:
> *


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Dec 15 2010, 08:42 PM~19337664
> *
> *


Waz up bro? havnt seen you in awhile ,hows things goin?


----------



## SPOOK82




----------



## silver-metal 82

What's up bob


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Dec 15 2010, 08:36 PM~19337600
> *Waz up yall?  sorry havnt been on here in a while, been busy tryin to get things done.  Ill post pics soon of what we been doin, alot of pics :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Dec 15 2010, 07:36 PM~19337600
> *Waz up yall?  sorry havnt been on here in a while, been busy tryin to get things done.  Ill post pics soon of what we been doin, alot of pics :biggrin:
> *


It's about time!!!! uffin:


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## Los Neighbors

BOB!!!!! :wave:
I Havent forgotten about you i just keep forgetting to call you :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT


----------



## Y U H8TIN

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Dec 15 2010, 08:36 PM~19337600
> *Waz up yall?  sorry havnt been on here in a while, been busy tryin to get things done.  Ill post pics soon of what we been doin, alot of pics :biggrin:
> *


Is the 61 done? :wow:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Y U H8TIN+Dec 27 2010, 02:52 PM~19431969-->
> 
> 
> 
> Is the 61 done?  :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Y U H8TIN_@Dec 27 2010, 02:52 PM~19431969
> *Is the 61 done?  :wow:
> *


No its not done yet  Alot has been done and by now it should be in its final stages of being done, but for some reason I cant get hold of the owner for the last 7 or 8 months now. Last time we talked he was sending some parts I need but I never got them, tryed calling and e-mail but no response, so I dont know whats up. I know plenty of people that has talked to him and told me they told him to call me but still nothing. So I dont know where were at with this thing. I want to finish the car cause we have some bad ass ideas for it and it will be the shit when its done, but with out any contact I cant do anything. :angry:


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## Silver

Wutup Bob!! Im gonna be headin out to your spot , gonna need some work done SoN!!


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Dec 28 2010, 09:31 PM~19443561
> *No its not done yet  Alot has been done and by now it should be in its final stages of being done, but for some reason I cant get hold of the owner for the last 7 or 8 months now. Last time we talked he was sending some parts I need but I never got them, tryed calling and e-mail but no response, so I dont know whats up. I know plenty of people that has talked to him and told me they told him to call me but still nothing. So I dont know where were at with this thing. I want to finish the car cause we have some bad ass ideas for it and it will be the shit when its done, but with out any contact I cant do anything. :angry:
> *



You can just PM me those ideas Bob.. I can always use some improvement on my 61  

Hope you had a great Christmas and Happy New Year!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Dec 28 2010, 09:51 PM~19444493
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Dec 29 2010, 11:03 PM~19454153
> *Wutup Bob!! Im gonna be headin out to your spot , gonna need some work done SoN!!
> *


Sounds good bro, How yall be? call first to make sur im not out running for parts or something


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Dec 30 2010, 06:10 PM~19460859
> *You can just PM me those ideas Bob..  I can always use some improvement on my 61
> 
> Hope you had a great Christmas and Happy New Year!
> *


How ya been bro ? Havnt talked to ya in a while. To many ideas to PM, 30 some odd years worth that I havnt done yet, Plus I cant just be giving out my ideas like that ,LOL . I gotta save some shit incase I build myself a car again some day :biggrin: Happy Holidays to you too bro


----------



## GarciaJ100

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Dec 30 2010, 09:30 PM~19461877
> *How ya been bro ? Havnt talked to ya in a while. To many ideas to PM, 30 some odd years worth that I havnt done yet, Plus I cant just be giving out my ideas like that ,LOL . I gotta save some shit incase I build myself a car again some day :biggrin: Happy Holidays to you too bro
> *


Happy new year BOBBY


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## NIMSTER64

Happy new year Bob


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Dec 28 2010, 09:31 PM~19443561
> *No its not done yet  Alot has been done and by now it should be in its final stages of being done, but for some reason I cant get hold of the owner for the last 7 or 8 months now. Last time we talked he was sending some parts I need but I never got them, tryed calling and e-mail but no response, so I dont know whats up. I know plenty of people that has talked to him and told me they told him to call me but still nothing. So I dont know where were at with this thing. I want to finish the car cause we have some bad ass ideas for it and it will be the shit when its done, but with out any contact I cant do anything. :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## R.O.VILLE




----------



## Los Neighbors

BOOOOBBB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## R.O.VILLE

TTT


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

hey brother. how you been?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Jan 3 2011, 04:44 PM~19492000
> *
> *


Waz up bro? how ya be?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jan 4 2011, 01:09 PM~19500414
> *Happy new year Bob
> *


Thanks bro :biggrin: Same to you and yours Nim :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by R.O.VILLE_@Jan 16 2011, 11:38 AM~19611539
> *
> *


Hows it going big D


----------



## CROWDS91

hows the 61 rag coming along??


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jan 19 2011, 01:58 PM~19639753
> *BOOOOBBB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Waz up bro? You almost ready for your changes? :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Jan 21 2011, 08:16 AM~19657915
> *hey brother.  how you been?
> *


Im doin ok Looks like you guys are doin pretty good too


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Jan 21 2011, 08:12 PM~19662900
> *hows the 61 rag coming along??
> *


Its coming along, but slower then Id like, The car needs to done already.


----------



## CROWDS91

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 21 2011, 06:19 PM~19662957
> *Its coming along, but slower then Id like, The car needs to done already.
> *


kool whats stage are you at with it if i may ask


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Jan 21 2011, 08:20 PM~19662963
> *kool whats stage are you at with it if i may ask
> *


hard to say because Im doing some stuff that hasnt been done before and we keep changing things as we go


----------



## CROWDS91

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 21 2011, 06:26 PM~19663011
> *hard to say because Im doing some stuff that hasnt been done before and we keep changing  things as we go
> *


kool we all wish those types of jobs finish but new stuff comes out all the time thanks


----------



## E

What up bob hows things goin with u n the shop? Hope u keepn bz


----------



## silver-metal 82

:uh:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 21 2011, 09:15 PM~19662922
> *Im doin ok Looks like you guys are doin pretty good too
> *


just doin what we do. trying to stay in everyones asses !!!!!! lol
got some mean street /show/ hoppers commin for the summer if everything goes right,........ what you been workin on?


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

> _Originally posted by CROWDS91_@Jan 21 2011, 09:12 PM~19662900
> *hows the 61 rag coming along??
> *


pics bob!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 21 2011, 08:12 PM~19662902
> *Waz up bro? You almost ready for your changes? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: YEAAPPP im hoping to set up the appointment in like 2 weeks :cheesy:


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## NIMSTER64

Here are the Pics Bob. Let me know. and thanks for the referal
rebuilt 327 needs to be rewired and needs steering pump and hoses with the slave cylinder. and its good to go, make me reasonable offer and I will consider it.


----------



## Los Neighbors

BOB!! 
I should be up there in the next week or so to set up the appointment and drop off a deposit


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by E_@Jan 23 2011, 11:48 AM~19673477
> *What up bob hows things goin with u n the shop? Hope u keepn bz
> *


Whats up E ? where ya been?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Jan 23 2011, 07:20 PM~19676785
> *pics bob!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


I guess at this point I cant show to many pics of what Im doing on it , I made that mistake a coupe times in the past :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Thanks Nim I called the guy today so he might be calling you


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Jan 26 2011, 03:47 PM~19704528
> *BOB!!
> I should be up there in the next week or so to set up the appointment and drop off a deposit
> *


----------



## lucky23

Rob from A NR asked me to pst this up :biggrin:


----------



## A&Rplating

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@Jan 27 2011, 09:49 PM~19717114
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rob from A NR asked me to pst this up  :biggrin:
> *


whats up bob, your name should be on the article your shop too, i mentioned your name as the shop who installed the hydraulics


----------



## E

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 26 2011, 07:46 PM~19706522
> *Whats up E ? where ya been?
> *


Layn low workn hard bro stackn my bread hopefully I will b to c u soon bro


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by lucky23_@Jan 27 2011, 08:49 PM~19717114
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rob from A NR asked me to pst this up  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks Bro


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by A&Rplating_@Jan 27 2011, 09:07 PM~19717325
> *whats up bob, your name should be on the article your shop too, i mentioned your name as the shop who installed the hydraulics
> *


WOW thats sweet Rob, On the cover too, long time commin bro you deserve it, youve brought that car a long way from when I first seen it. Thanks for the mention too Its greatley appreciated :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by E_@Jan 28 2011, 05:36 PM~19724614
> *Layn low workn hard bro stackn my bread hopefully I will b to c u soon bro
> *


Ya it seems we are all working a little harder no a days. Hope to see you soon bro


----------



## E

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 28 2011, 06:40 PM~19724986
> *Ya it seems we are all working a little harder no a days.  Hope to see you soon bro
> *


Count on it


----------



## A&Rplating

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 28 2011, 07:38 PM~19724962
> *WOW thats sweet Rob, On the cover too, long time commin bro you deserve it, youve brought that car a long way from when I first seen it. Thanks for the mention too Its greatley appreciated :biggrin:
> *


i wasnt expecting this bob it was the second time they shot it , but it was worth the wait


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Jan 28 2011, 06:40 PM~19724986
> *Ya it seems we are all working a little harder no a days.  Hope to see you soon bro
> *


BOBBY so if this storm is really true that we are getting 18-24 inches umm it might be next week that we shoot up there for the deposit and appt


----------



## unforgiven50insp

uffin: uffin:


----------



## rag6treimpala

hows the weather in napersville bob ? "I" SEE CHICAGO HAS BEEN DUMPED ON WITH SNOW :thumbsdown:


----------



## El Greengo

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by rag6treimpala_@Feb 2 2011, 05:20 PM~19769082
> *hows the weather  in napersville bob ?  "I" SEE CHICAGO HAS BEEN DUMPED ON WITH SNOW :thumbsdown:
> *


Nothing we ant used to around here, but it was pretty nasty. took me till 3 pm just to get out my drive way then got to the shop and coulnt get in, 4 foot drifts in front of the doors and the plow didnt come yet. this one was as bad as the one in 67 and 79 , may be worse because of the wind , drivin home last night I coulnd see the end of my hood. Did yall get it there too?


----------



## silver-metal 82

What up bob that's y we went to chill with u before the storm hit hope u doing good bro.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## rag6treimpala

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Feb 2 2011, 10:30 PM~19771133
> *Nothing we ant used to around here, but it was pretty nasty. took me till 3 pm just to get out my drive way then got to the shop and coulnt get in, 4 foot drifts in front of the doors and the plow didnt come yet. this one was as bad as the one in 67 and 79 , may be worse because of the wind , drivin home last night I coulnd see the end of my hood. Did yall get it there too?
> *


DAMN !!! :wow: NO WE JUST GOT THE ICE. THE WHOLE CITY LOOKED LIKE THE INSIDE OF A DEEP FREEZER LOL. I DONT MISS LIVING UP THAT WAY DAMN NEAR NORTH POLE TELL SANTA I SAID WHAT UP? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by rag6treimpala_@Feb 3 2011, 12:26 PM~19777438
> *DAMN !!! :wow:  NO WE JUST GOT THE ICE. THE WHOLE CITY LOOKED LIKE  THE INSIDE OF A DEEP FREEZER  LOL.   I DONT MISS LIVING UP THAT WAY DAMN NEAR  NORTH POLE TELL SANTA I SAID WHAT UP? :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I dont know whats worse ,Ice , or the snow :uh: Santa says what up back at ya , hes stuck here havin a beer with me, :biggrin:


----------



## rag6treimpala

:biggrin: :biggrin: DAMN!!! I KNOW YOU DO CARS BUT HOW LONG YOU BEEN DOING IGLOO? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1aSL9La5ivo :biggrin: BOB DOES HAVE A 1 STOP SHOP  MAKE ME A IGLOO HOPPER ? :roflmao: :roflmao: :naughty:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by rag6treimpala_@Feb 4 2011, 07:13 PM~19790381
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: DAMN!!! I KNOW YOU DO CARS BUT HOW LONG YOU BEEN DOING IGLOO? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1aSL9La5ivo    :biggrin:  BOB DOES HAVE A 1 STOP SHOP   MAKE ME A IGLOO HOPPER ? :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :naughty:
> *


Thats funny dude, Let me guess...Im the dude with the accent and the bad teeth LOL . If so I can build a hell of an igloo huh :biggrin:


----------



## cuttsupreme

what's up Bob I just wanted to say thank you again for showing me and my wife such great hospitality at your shop, next time I'm in town I'm coming to check you out first , thanks again , Rick & Rosy from Ft Lauderdale, FL


----------



## Los Neighbors

BOB!!!!!! hows the workload looking? im ready when you are  working on the list already :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by cuttsupreme_@Feb 5 2011, 07:57 PM~19797140
> * what's up Bob I just wanted to say thank you again for showing me and my wife such great  hospitality at your shop,  next time I'm in town I'm coming to check you out first , thanks again , Rick & Rosy from Ft Lauderdale, FL
> *


No problem bro :biggrin: Thanks for stopping in, your always welcome. After yall left I was thinking I meet you and your wife somewhere before , did we meet before?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Feb 7 2011, 10:35 AM~19807878
> *BOB!!!!!! hows the workload looking? im ready when you are  working on the list already :biggrin:
> *


Shop is full right now but got some openings commin real soon :biggrin: I hope its a big list


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Feb 7 2011, 06:44 PM~19811584
> *Shop is full right now but got some openings commin real soon :biggrin: I hope its a big list
> *


 :0 :biggrin: 

i hope its a big list as well


----------



## HIPPO

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Feb 7 2011, 06:44 PM~19811584
> *Shop is full right now but got some openings commin real soon :biggrin: I hope its a big list
> *


 :0 :wow:


----------



## cuttsupreme

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Feb 7 2011, 06:40 PM~19811541
> *No problem bro :biggrin: Thanks for stopping in, your always welcome. After yall left I was thinking I meet you and your wife somewhere before , did we meet before?
> *


  man its pretty cool , we have never met ,but we were talking like we knew each other for years ,that just shows your cool people , you made truly made me and my wife feel at home ,and that was truly appreciated :biggrin:


----------



## TWEEDY




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Feb 8 2011, 09:57 AM~19817125
> *:0  :biggrin:
> 
> i hope its a big list as well
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by cuttsupreme_@Feb 8 2011, 04:41 PM~19820070
> * man its pretty cool , we have never met ,but we were talking like we knew each other for years ,that just shows your cool people , you made truly made me and my wife feel at home ,and that was truly appreciated :biggrin:
> *


Thanks ,  Like I said your welcome any time :biggrin:


----------



## Chicago-n

Keep it chicago on the map.


----------



## cuttsupreme

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Feb 8 2011, 08:22 PM~19821706
> *Thanks ,   Like I said your welcome any time :biggrin:
> *


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Chicago-n_@Feb 9 2011, 06:56 AM~19825401
> *Keep it chicago on the map.
> *


Thanks bro  , just tryin to do my part :biggrin:


----------



## ocsupreme85

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Feb 10 2011, 09:23 PM~19839425
> *Thanks bro  , just tryin to do my part :biggrin:
> *


GONNA VISIT U TOMARO BOB


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## AMB1800

any more pics of the gold 63 rag :0


----------



## rag6treimpala

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Feb 11 2011, 09:41 AM~19843192
> *any more pics of the gold 63 rag  :0
> *


nope not gonna happen lmao hes a spy j/k :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT
:biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## silver-metal 82

What's up bob keeping busy


----------



## PIGEON

WATS UP


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## PABLOC13

***TODAY***
Freddy from SouthSide Cruisers Ma passed away...
wake info...

Tues Feb 15th @ Zarzycki Manor Chapels...

5088 s Archer Ave @ Keeler between 3 - 9pm
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
***THIS THURSDAY***

MARCELLINA M TOLEDO(MARCY) 

will be held on Thursday, Feb 17

@Woodlawn funeral services on cermak and desplains ave Northriverside.

from 2-8pm....


----------



## DJ Englewood




----------



## A&Rplating

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## silver-metal 82

What's up bob everything going to be ok just hang in there bro


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Feb 10 2011, 08:23 PM~19839425
> *Thanks bro  , just tryin to do my part :biggrin:
> *


Whats up Bob, just droppin By to say whats up O.G :biggrin:


----------



## cuttsupreme

:biggrin: what up Bob were waiting for you in Florida


----------



## ICEHOUSE 64

"WHATS UP BOB"!! NEED 2 BRING IN MY CADDY, WILL CALL YOU :biggrin:


----------



## A&Rplating

> _Originally posted by ICEHOUSE 64_@Feb 25 2011, 01:17 AM~19956141
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "WHATS UP BOB"!! NEED 2 BRING IN MY CADDY, WILL CALL YOU :biggrin:
> *


for what al it looks good :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## PIGEON

> _Originally posted by A&Rplating_@Feb 25 2011, 11:54 AM~19959129
> *for what al it looks good :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Waz up yall? Sorry , havnt been on in a while.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Feb 24 2011, 12:30 AM~19947274
> *Whats up Bob, just droppin By to say whats up O.G :biggrin:
> *


Hows it goin Ron? I know the OG stands for old guy :roflmao:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by cuttsupreme_@Feb 24 2011, 06:25 PM~19952787
> *:biggrin: what up Bob were waiting for you in Florida
> *


I wish :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ICEHOUSE 64_@Feb 25 2011, 12:17 AM~19956141
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "WHATS UP BOB"!! NEED 2 BRING IN MY CADDY, WILL CALL YOU :biggrin:
> *


----------



## silver-metal 82

The parts are in bobby it looks bad ass thanxs can't wait


----------



## Chiefgiv

Hey smoke stack I get the Buick's Control Arms today....old chromer Leo Burgess is claiming that are flawless! No sign of the body bushings today...should be no time since they were sent out of Canada last week. Rick will have the motor and tranny finished up tomorrow. All the new leather hides and interior panels are together for the trip. I will try to remember to get another pint of razzle. Whats up with ya!


----------



## cloz grumpy

whats good bob! hope all is well with you homie man i wish u was still in northlake :tears:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Feb 28 2011, 10:21 AM~19979335
> *The parts are in bobby it looks bad ass thanxs can't wait
> *


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Chiefgiv_@Feb 28 2011, 12:32 PM~19980186
> *Hey smoke stack I get the Buick's Control Arms today....old chromer Leo Burgess is claiming that are flawless!  No sign of the body bushings today...should be no time since they were sent out of Canada last week.  Rick will have the motor and tranny finished up tomorrow.  All the new leather hides and interior panels are together for the trip.  I will try to remember to get another pint of razzle.  Whats up with ya!
> *


Smoke Stack, thats funny. Cool hope to see you soon


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by cloz | grumpy_@Feb 28 2011, 04:10 PM~19981504
> *whats good bob! hope all is well with you homie man i wish u was still  in northlake :tears:
> *


Waz up with u Grump? Ya somtimes I miss the old place


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: Detroit 6 ACE, HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Whats happenin Bob?

Hope you guys are doin well in the Chi...


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Mar 1 2011, 09:35 AM~19987724
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: Detroit 6 ACE, HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS
> 
> Whats happenin Bob?
> 
> Hope you guys are doin well in the Chi...
> *


Not bad bro, could be better


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 1 2011, 10:42 AM~19987762
> *Not bad bro, could be better
> *


Don't I know it...

Hey, do Eddie's trailing arms actually have holes all the way through them or are they just "inlays" that are painted orange inside?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Mar 1 2011, 09:52 AM~19987827
> *Don't I know it...
> 
> Hey, do Eddie's trailing arms actually have holes all the way through them or are they just "inlays" that are painted orange inside?
> *


Ya they have holes all the way with tube welded in and then painted.


----------



## Los Neighbors

BOB!!!! keeping busy? :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## ocsupreme85




----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## Stickz

*<a href=\'http://www.definition.bigcartel.com\' target=\'_blank\'>DEFINITION'S WEBSTORE OPEN NOW!!</a>*​


----------



## cashmoneyspeed




----------



## PIGEON

:biggrin:


----------



## SPOOK82

What's up Bob just wrote out a whole list of the fittings and parts I need so probably stop by this week some time


----------



## DJ Englewood

yo bob :wave:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Hows it going guys


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82_@Mar 6 2011, 11:35 PM~20032150
> *What's up Bob just wrote out a whole list of the fittings and parts I need so probably stop by this week some time
> *


  see ya then, call before you come out


----------



## A&Rplating

whats up bob do you have any cyli9nders in stock


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by A&Rplating_@Mar 7 2011, 11:16 AM~20034584
> *whats up bob do you have any cyli9nders in stock
> *


Hows it goin guys, Sorry out of cylinders


----------



## ocsupreme85




----------



## Los Neighbors

BOB!!! 



















:biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Mar 9 2011, 07:25 PM~20053667
> *BOB!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 9 2011, 08:23 PM~20054122
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


i keep forgetting the SD Card at home to upload pics of the engine and setup.. maybe this weekend


----------



## R.O.VILLE




----------



## Los Neighbors




----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## Los Neighbors

BOB!! as promised :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Looks good guys :thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

If anyone is looking for Impalas mag, I just got them in. Robert from Chicago is in it :thumbsup:


----------



## A&Rplating

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 14 2011, 01:23 PM~20088499
> *If anyone is looking for Impalas mag, I just got them in. Robert from Chicago is in it :thumbsup:
> *


im on my way


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 14 2011, 12:15 PM~20088441
> *Looks good guys :thumbsup:
> *


Thanxs bobby


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Mar 14 2011, 08:19 PM~20091733
> *Thanxs bobby
> *


No Thank you


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 16 2011, 05:58 PM~20107710
> *No Thank you
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SPOOK82

TTT


----------



## Los Neighbors

Bob i just found this in my email :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Mar 18 2011, 04:03 PM~20123292
> *Bob  i just found this in my email :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Your just now checking your e-mail from 2 years ago? :wow:


----------



## midwestcoast

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 14 2011, 12:23 PM~20088499
> *If anyone is looking for Impalas mag, I just got them in. Robert from Chicago is in it :thumbsup:
> *


SAVE ME ONE :biggrin: AND OH YEA BOB ITS ABOUT THAT TIME CAR WILL BE BACC SOON :biggrin: :wow: :banghead:


----------



## DreameR815

wasssup bob ne openings wanted to see ya bout getting sum stripping done on the 65


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 19 2011, 06:16 PM~20130524
> *Your just now checking your e-mail from 2 years ago? :wow:
> *


:roflmao: 
yeah i kinda forgot i had that email account


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Mar 20 2011, 01:57 AM~20132930
> *SAVE ME ONE :biggrin: AND OH YEA BOB ITS ABOUT THAT TIME CAR WILL BE BACC SOON :biggrin:  :wow:  :banghead:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by DreameR815_@Mar 20 2011, 02:25 PM~20135267
> *wasssup bob ne openings wanted to see ya bout getting sum stripping done on the 65
> *


How much stripping? Shop is full right now but if its a basic strip job I can get it in right away, would be done the same day


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Mar 21 2011, 08:06 AM~20141029
> *:roflmao:
> yeah i kinda forgot i had that email account
> *


 :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## DreameR815

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 21 2011, 05:46 PM~20145246
> *How much stripping? Shop is full right now but if its a basic strip job I can get it in right away, would be done the same day
> *


yea nuthin big jus a basic


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Oh ya and before rumors start ....This will be my last summer here in Illinois, Have to move where its affordable to live. Illinois is just getting out of hand. Kinda sucks cause I like it here, but when you pay in most of what your making it doesnt make any sense. my property tax has gone up 600.00 a year for the past 10 years, and that s not right, not to say anything about all the other shit there pullin like the street light camaras ect. and now the new state tax going from 2% to 5% and up to 7% for peps in biz. And we are suppost to be in a ressesion or some shit and there chargeing us more of what we dont have to begine with .Ive been watching this shit for years and enough is enough. Im done here. this shit dont happen in most other states. THIS SUCKS I LOVE CHICAGO just cant pay there prices anymore


----------



## MEME NICE DREAMS

:biggrin: :biggrin: qvole bob que onda weey


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 21 2011, 06:56 PM~20145851
> *Oh ya and before rumors start ....This will be my last summer here in Illinois, Have to move where its affordable to live. Illinois is just getting out of hand. Kinda sucks cause I like it here, but when you pay in most of what your making it doesnt make any sense. my property tax has gone up 600.00  a year for the past 10 years, and that s not right, not to say anything about all the other shit there pullin like the street light camaras ect. and now the new state tax going from 2% to 5% and up to 7% for peps in biz. And we are suppost to be in a ressesion or some shit and there chargeing us more of what we dont have to begine with .Ive been watching this shit for years and enough is enough.  Im done here. this shit dont happen in most other states. THIS SUCKS I LOVE CHICAGO just cant pay there prices anymore
> *


   I feel you bob its too crazy with taxes now. Good to hear you got a full house


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 21 2011, 07:56 PM~20145851
> *Oh ya and before rumors start ....This will be my last summer here in Illinois, Have to move where its affordable to live. Illinois is just getting out of hand. Kinda sucks cause I like it here, but when you pay in most of what your making it doesnt make any sense. my property tax has gone up 600.00  a year for the past 10 years, and that s not right, not to say anything about all the other shit there pullin like the street light camaras ect. and now the new state tax going from 2% to 5% and up to 7% for peps in biz. And we are suppost to be in a ressesion or some shit and there chargeing us more of what we dont have to begine with .Ive been watching this shit for years and enough is enough.  Im done here. this shit dont happen in most other states. THIS SUCKS I LOVE CHICAGO just cant pay there prices anymore
> *


----------



## CadillacTom

Are you sticking in the midwest? Maybe Ohio's taxes might be a little cheaper.


----------



## A&Rplating

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 21 2011, 08:56 PM~20145851
> *Oh ya and before rumors start ....This will be my last summer here in Illinois, Have to move where its affordable to live. Illinois is just getting out of hand. Kinda sucks cause I like it here, but when you pay in most of what your making it doesnt make any sense. my property tax has gone up 600.00  a year for the past 10 years, and that s not right, not to say anything about all the other shit there pullin like the street light camaras ect. and now the new state tax going from 2% to 5% and up to 7% for peps in biz. And we are suppost to be in a ressesion or some shit and there chargeing us more of what we dont have to begine with .Ive been watching this shit for years and enough is enough.  Im done here. this shit dont happen in most other states. THIS SUCKS I LOVE CHICAGO just cant pay there prices anymore
> *


i hear you bob your not alone


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 21 2011, 07:56 PM~20145851
> *Oh ya and before rumors start ....This will be my last summer here in Illinois, Have to move where its affordable to live. Illinois is just getting out of hand. Kinda sucks cause I like it here, but when you pay in most of what your making it doesnt make any sense. my property tax has gone up 600.00  a year for the past 10 years, and that s not right, not to say anything about all the other shit there pullin like the street light camaras ect. and now the new state tax going from 2% to 5% and up to 7% for peps in biz. And we are suppost to be in a ressesion or some shit and there chargeing us more of what we dont have to begine with .Ive been watching this shit for years and enough is enough.  Im done here. this shit dont happen in most other states. THIS SUCKS I LOVE CHICAGO just cant pay there prices anymore
> *


I dont blame you!!! I think it would probably be the same living on the west coast and not dealing with the shitty weather... Illinois is a rip-off state..


----------



## silver-metal 82

:nosad: :nosad:


----------



## Detroit 6 ACE

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 21 2011, 08:56 PM~20145851
> *Oh ya and before rumors start ....This will be my last summer here in Illinois, Have to move where its affordable to live. Illinois is just getting out of hand. Kinda sucks cause I like it here, but when you pay in most of what your making it doesnt make any sense. my property tax has gone up 600.00  a year for the past 10 years, and that s not right, not to say anything about all the other shit there pullin like the street light camaras ect. and now the new state tax going from 2% to 5% and up to 7% for peps in biz. And we are suppost to be in a ressesion or some shit and there chargeing us more of what we dont have to begine with .Ive been watching this shit for years and enough is enough.  Im done here. this shit dont happen in most other states. THIS SUCKS I LOVE CHICAGO just cant pay there prices anymore
> *


Your always welcome in the D!!

You can still drive 4 hours to go back to Chi-town whever you want!

Shit... You can get a building in the city for FREE... :biggrin:


----------



## E

damn bob that sucs


----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 21 2011, 06:56 PM~20145851
> *Oh ya and before rumors start ....This will be my last summer here in Illinois, Have to move where its affordable to live. Illinois is just getting out of hand. Kinda sucks cause I like it here, but when you pay in most of what your making it doesnt make any sense. my property tax has gone up 600.00  a year for the past 10 years, and that s not right, not to say anything about all the other shit there pullin like the street light camaras ect. and now the new state tax going from 2% to 5% and up to 7% for peps in biz. And we are suppost to be in a ressesion or some shit and there chargeing us more of what we dont have to begine with .Ive been watching this shit for years and enough is enough.  Im done here. this shit dont happen in most other states. THIS SUCKS I LOVE CHICAGO just cant pay there prices anymore
> *


COME DOWN TO ''MONEYSOTA'' ITS ONLY 6 HOURS AWAY BRO!


----------



## big C

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 21 2011, 06:56 PM~20145851
> *Oh ya and before rumors start ....This will be my last summer here in Illinois, Have to move where its affordable to live. Illinois is just getting out of hand. Kinda sucks cause I like it here, but when you pay in most of what your making it doesnt make any sense. my property tax has gone up 600.00  a year for the past 10 years, and that s not right, not to say anything about all the other shit there pullin like the street light camaras ect. and now the new state tax going from 2% to 5% and up to 7% for peps in biz. And we are suppost to be in a ressesion or some shit and there chargeing us more of what we dont have to begine with .Ive been watching this shit for years and enough is enough.  Im done here. this shit dont happen in most other states. THIS SUCKS I LOVE CHICAGO just cant pay there prices anymore
> *


Hell just move to ga its warm year round plus you could make a million dollars doing lifts on raggedy ass crown vics


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by CadillacTom_@Mar 22 2011, 09:18 AM~20150362
> *Are you sticking in the midwest? Maybe Ohio's taxes might be a little cheaper.
> *


Missippi is where Im going, northern MS. little under 10 hrs from here. the inlaws live there and thats where the wife wants to go, Plus it is nice down there and short winters, Ill be lookin forward to the short winter. Ill have alot of adapting to do because it is a differnt world down there. SHit people still pull over when a funaral is going by.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by A&Rplating_@Mar 22 2011, 10:08 AM~20150694
> *i hear you bob your not alone
> *


I know your probley feelin it too


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Mar 22 2011, 12:01 PM~20151485
> *I dont blame you!!! I think it would probably be the same living on the west coast and not dealing with the shitty weather... Illinois is a rip-off state..
> *


Yep same thing on the west coast with out the weather


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Detroit 6 ACE_@Mar 22 2011, 12:59 PM~20151891
> *Your always welcome in the D!!
> 
> You can still drive 4 hours to go back to Chi-town whever you want!
> 
> Shit... You can get a building in the city for FREE...  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks bro...I am kinda lookin forward to some short winters


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by E_@Mar 22 2011, 01:27 PM~20152079
> *damn bob that sucs
> *


Ya it does suck, but Im sure Im not the only one sick of Illinois cost of living


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@Mar 22 2011, 02:38 PM~20152602
> *COME DOWN TO ''MONEYSOTA'' ITS ONLY 6 HOURS AWAY BRO!
> *


Thanks for the invite, but its colder and more snow the the Chi


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by big C_@Mar 22 2011, 05:37 PM~20153879
> *Hell just move to ga its warm year round plus you could make a million dollars doing lifts on raggedy ass crown vics
> *


Ga. probley wouldnt be bad eaither, but the wife want to be close to her family for a change, hope I can adapt hno:


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 22 2011, 06:20 PM~20154211
> *Yep same thing on the west coast with out the weather
> *


Good luck on the move... I want to get out of Illinois myself but my wife is to attach to her family here in Springfield or I would be living in Louisville right now.. :biggrin:


----------



## green reaper

Hope it all works out for you out there B


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Mar 22 2011, 07:52 PM~20155033
> *Good luck on the move... I want to get out of Illinois myself but my wife is to attach to her family here in Springfield or I would be living in Louisville right now.. :biggrin:
> *


Louisville is nice too


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Mar 22 2011, 07:59 PM~20155121
> *Hope it all works out for you out there B
> *


Thanks bro...hey what u been up to? havnt seen you in awhile


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Oh ya allmost forgot.....I have a house for sale in the west burbs, real good schools and all that shit. I know cause Im paying all the taxs on that and I dont even have kids using it


----------



## CadillacTom

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 22 2011, 07:15 PM~20154178
> *Missippi is where Im going, northern MS. little under 10 hrs from here. the inlaws live there and thats where the wife wants to go, Plus it is nice down there and short winters, Ill be lookin forward to the short winter.  Ill have alot of adapting to do because it is a differnt world down there. SHit people still pull over when a funaral is going by.
> *


You're going to kill the game down there...Good luck! Going to try and visit the shop before you roll.


----------



## SPOOK82

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 22 2011, 06:32 PM~20154320
> *Ya it does suck, but Im sure Im not the only one sick of Illinois cost of living
> *


Stay in chi and move into the projects Bob lol. 
Good luck with the move.


----------



## silver-metal 82

What's up bob


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 22 2011, 06:15 PM~20154178
> *Missippi is where Im going, northern MS. little under 10 hrs from here. the inlaws live there and thats where the wife wants to go, Plus it is nice down there and short winters, Ill be lookin forward to the short winter.  Ill have alot of adapting to do because it is a differnt world down there. SHit people still pull over when a funaral is going by.
> *


:roflmao:

Make sure that you have a garage to work out of bob cause 10 hours is a nice ride for us to take plus we can test out the big block :biggrin:


----------



## green reaper

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 22 2011, 08:22 PM~20155412
> *Thanks bro...hey what u been up to? havnt seen you in awhile
> *


just bussy fabn shit here and there B... trying to keep up with everything else.


----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 21 2011, 08:56 PM~20145851
> *Oh ya and before rumors start ....This will be my last summer here in Illinois, Have to move where its affordable to live. Illinois is just getting out of hand. Kinda sucks cause I like it here, but when you pay in most of what your making it doesnt make any sense. my property tax has gone up 600.00  a year for the past 10 years, and that s not right, not to say anything about all the other shit there pullin like the street light camaras ect. and now the new state tax going from 2% to 5% and up to 7% for peps in biz. And we are suppost to be in a ressesion or some shit and there chargeing us more of what we dont have to begine with .Ive been watching this shit for years and enough is enough.  Im done here. this shit dont happen in most other states. THIS SUCKS I LOVE CHICAGO just cant pay there prices anymore
> *



Say it aint so! your breaking my heart. :tears: 

do what you got to do good luck.


----------



## hugos76

> _Originally posted by big C_@Mar 22 2011, 06:37 PM~20153879
> *Hell just move to ga its warm year round plus you could make a million dollars doing lifts on raggedy ass crown vics
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rag6treimpala

i was wondering when you would put it out here bob sorry to hear that again BEST OF LUCK TO YOU BRO. I RAN OUT OF ILLINOIS 5YRS OF FUCKING HIGH ASS TAXES FROM HOUSES TO CANDY BARS WAS KILLIN ME EVEN WITH A GOOD JOB... SEE YA SOON


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by CadillacTom_@Mar 22 2011, 08:34 PM~20155550
> *You're going to kill the game down there...Good luck! Going to try and visit the shop before you roll.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## E

Damn Hollywood Customs in Mississipi, thats goin to b a hard one to swallow....


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82_@Mar 22 2011, 08:40 PM~20155613
> *Stay in chi and move into the projects Bob  lol.
> Good luck with the move.
> *


Still got all the other prices to deal with tho


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Mar 22 2011, 08:43 PM~20155656
> *What's up bob
> *


Daaaaaaaaaaaaaan :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Mar 22 2011, 08:50 PM~20155753
> *:roflmao:
> 
> Make sure that you have a garage to work out of bob cause 10 hours is a nice ride for us to take plus we can test out the big block :biggrin:
> *


I already broke it in, remember? Click on the pic for vid


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by 41bowtie_@Mar 22 2011, 10:44 PM~20157096
> *Say it aint so! your breaking my heart.  :tears:
> 
> do what you got to do good luck.
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by rag6treimpala_@Mar 23 2011, 09:19 AM~20159435
> *i was wondering when you would put it out here bob sorry to hear that  again  BEST OF LUCK TO YOU  BRO.    I RAN OUT OF ILLINOIS  5YRS OF FUCKING HIGH ASS TAXES FROM HOUSES TO CANDY BARS  WAS KILLIN ME EVEN WITH A GOOD JOB...  SEE YA SOON
> *


You only got a little taste of it then, but atleast you got smart early


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 23 2011, 09:53 AM~20159653
> *I already broke it in, remember?
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: 
RIGHT CLICK AND SAVE.... bob i think we need to take it up there in the DAYLIGHT and test it out again :biggrin: imma make him take it when i pick up the caddy to get another video of it :cheesy:


----------



## rag6treimpala

YOU SHOULD HAVE A BIG SHING DING AT THE SHOP OR A PARK BEFORE YOU BOUNCE BOB? SOUNDS FUN


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 21 2011, 06:56 PM~20145851
> *Oh ya and before rumors start ....This will be my last summer here in Illinois, Have to move where its affordable to live. Illinois is just getting out of hand. Kinda sucks cause I like it here, but when you pay in most of what your making it doesnt make any sense. my property tax has gone up 600.00  a year for the past 10 years, and that s not right, not to say anything about all the other shit there pullin like the street light camaras ect. and now the new state tax going from 2% to 5% and up to 7% for peps in biz. And we are suppost to be in a ressesion or some shit and there chargeing us more of what we dont have to begine with .Ive been watching this shit for years and enough is enough.  Im done here. this shit dont happen in most other states. THIS SUCKS I LOVE CHICAGO just cant pay there prices anymore
> *


I'm going to fly my flag at half mast  You should come out here, so we can work together again :biggrin: Even tho workin' with the old folks requires patience, it was still fun.


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 23 2011, 12:01 PM~20160465
> *I'm going to fly my flag at half mast    You should come out here, so we can work together again :biggrin: Even tho workin' with the old folks requires patience, it was still fun.
> *


:roflmao: 

:burn: hes not old he is EXPERIENCED! :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by rag6treimpala_@Mar 23 2011, 11:48 AM~20160408
> *YOU SHOULD HAVE A BIG SHING DING AT THE SHOP OR A PARK BEFORE YOU BOUNCE BOB?  SOUNDS FUN
> *


X2 :cheesy:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by rag6treimpala_@Mar 23 2011, 12:48 PM~20160408
> *YOU SHOULD HAVE A BIG SHING DING AT THE SHOP OR A PARK BEFORE YOU BOUNCE BOB?  SOUNDS FUN
> *


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by rag6treimpala_@Mar 23 2011, 11:48 AM~20160408
> *YOU SHOULD HAVE A BIG SHING DING AT THE SHOP OR A PARK BEFORE YOU BOUNCE BOB?  SOUNDS FUN
> *


I might do that :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 23 2011, 12:01 PM~20160465
> *I'm going to fly my flag at half mast    You should come out here, so we can work together again :biggrin: Even tho workin' with the old folks requires patience, it was still fun.
> *


That would be cool cause I love the south west. Ya it would be cool to work together again, but you got that old folks thing :biggrin: backwards, working with you young wooper snappers requires patience


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Mar 23 2011, 12:43 PM~20160765
> *:roflmao:
> 
> :burn: hes not old he is EXPERIENCED!  :biggrin:
> *


Thats what I tell the ladys haaaa :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS+Mar 23 2011, 02:05 PM~20161444-->
> 
> 
> 
> I might do that :biggrin:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you should bro have everyone bring there own food and just chill at the shop parking lot with the low lows :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 23 2011, 02:19 PM~20161560
> *Thats what I tell the ladys haaaa :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## silver-metal 82

What u doing bobby


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Mar 23 2011, 04:58 PM~20162725
> *What u doing bobby
> *


dude hes busy......working on my car............ i hope :biggrin:...... let the man work


----------



## midwestcoast

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 21 2011, 06:56 PM~20145851
> *Oh ya and before rumors start ....This will be my last summer here in Illinois, Have to move where its affordable to live. Illinois is just getting out of hand. Kinda sucks cause I like it here, but when you pay in most of what your making it doesnt make any sense. my property tax has gone up 600.00  a year for the past 10 years, and that s not right, not to say anything about all the other shit there pullin like the street light camaras ect. and now the new state tax going from 2% to 5% and up to 7% for peps in biz. And we are suppost to be in a ressesion or some shit and there chargeing us more of what we dont have to begine with .Ive been watching this shit for years and enough is enough.  Im done here. this shit dont happen in most other states. THIS SUCKS I LOVE CHICAGO just cant pay there prices anymore
> *


DAMN BOB U ALREADY KNOW HOW I FELT WAY BACC WEN U FIRST TOLD ME I FEEL THATS GAY  BUT YOU GOTTA DO WAT YOU GOTTA DO I GUESS IM JUST SELFISH...BUT THATS SUM B.S  J/K...GOOD LUCC FAM BIG LOSS 4 CHI-TOWN FORREAL :yes:


----------



## midwestcoast

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 23 2011, 01:05 PM~20161444
> *I might do that :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GarciaJ100

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 23 2011, 01:01 PM~20160465
> *I'm going to fly my flag at half mast    You should come out here, so we can work together again :biggrin: Even tho workin' with the old folks requires patience, it was still fun.
> *


x2 DAM BOBBY


----------



## GarciaJ100

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 23 2011, 03:05 PM~20161444
> *I might do that :biggrin:
> *


hop what you got at BOBS !!!!! NICE you know we down !!!!!


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Mar 23 2011, 11:43 AM~20160765
> *:roflmao:
> 
> :burn: hes not old he is EXPERIENCED!  :biggrin:
> *


Yea I agree, but experienced in the oldschool :biggrin: I'm jus sayin'


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 23 2011, 01:10 PM~20161485
> *That would be cool cause I love the south west. Ya it would be cool to work together again, but you got that old folks thing :biggrin:  backwards, working with you young wooper snappers requires patience
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak:


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 23 2011, 01:19 PM~20161560
> *Thats what I tell the ladys haaaa :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rimshot:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 24 2011, 04:43 PM~20171099
> *Yea I agree, but experienced in the oldschool  :biggrin: I'm jus sayin'
> *


Ya but the part of oldschool your not understanding.... and its spelled out right in the word it self... is CHOOL :biggrin: Ya Im oldschool when it comes to some stuff, but you know I got a lot of new ideas not tryed yet. You should see what Im doing on this 61 impala. :0


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Mar 24 2011, 04:43 PM~20171099
> *Yea I agree, but experienced in the oldschool  :biggrin: I'm jus sayin'
> *


Heres a good example of oldschool and newschool on a couple engines im doing
FIRST IS NEW SCHOOL











NOW OLDSCHOOL










BOTH VERY COOL BUT I DONT KNOW BOUT YOU BUT IM LEANING MORE TOWARDS THE OLDSCHOOL ON THIS ONE :biggrin:


----------



## green reaper

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 24 2011, 05:47 PM~20171523
> *Ya but the part of oldschool your not understanding.... and its spelled out right in the word it self... is CHOOL :biggrin: Ya Im oldschool when it comes to some stuff, but you know I got a lot of new ideas not tryed yet. You should see what Im doing on this 61 impala. :0
> *


heard that B.. hope it works out the way you explained it to me.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Mar 24 2011, 08:26 PM~20172952
> *heard that B..  hope it works out the way you explained it to me.
> *


ME TOO BROTHER


----------



## pfcc64

Best of luck Mr. Hollywood!  

You heard my son, he already wants to take you his car that he does not have to Mississippi! :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

:worship: thats beautiful!! :tears:
one day...ONE DAY.....

p.s. car AND motor :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by pfcc64_@Mar 24 2011, 09:31 PM~20173612
> *Best of luck Mr. Hollywood!
> 
> You heard my son, he already wants to take you his car that he does not have to Mississippi!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


Its good to hear people still want me to work on there cars even if I move to another state, even if they dont have a car yet   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Mar 25 2011, 05:17 PM~20180232
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :worship: thats beautiful!! :tears:
> one day...ONE DAY.....
> 
> p.s. car AND motor  :biggrin:
> *


you got the motor all you need is the blower :biggrin:


----------



## 63 Pimpala

uffin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 25 2011, 07:11 PM~20180929
> *you got the motor all you need is the blower :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: true...


----------



## silver-metal 82

What's up bobby I'm missing the blower lol one day bob


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Ok I finaly got some pics together of what we been doin this past summer here at the shop. dont know if I got everything, hard to remember. might take me a few days to post them. Ill start with some stipes.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

This is Hectors K5


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Aturos mini Caddy from the bigM


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Albertos monti


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## ocsupreme85

BOB I WANNA GET THE CUTTY WIRED WITH 6 TO THE FRONT WEN CAN I TAKE IT?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Mondos Cuddy


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

This is a set up out of a car I did about 6 or 7 years ago, used all the same stuff that was in the car before including the rack, and it was in a 64 imp. Still working like new :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

This is Johns 65 imp from El Barrio getting new wirering and a bunch of other stuff. Pic of the old wires


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Old fuse box


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

New wiring and fuse box


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Semi Truck in for some fat stripes, lettering and pinstripes


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Silvers Caddy from the big M


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

New Chalanger in for some old school stripes


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Matts Cadd from RollerZ Only


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Another big M car


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Dannys Rat motor swap for his Cuddy from Azteca CC


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Big Gs 63 Rag is goi







ng to be done in the next few weeks :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

He did change his mind on the trunk color tho


----------



## ESEROB




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Artur from the big M for more stripes and leaf


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## ESEROB

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 26 2011, 05:37 PM~20187993
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


NICE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Albert from Together CC for some Hydros


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Bills 57 chevy is commin along good , got the Mustang 2 front in and the F9 with the 4 link in and the engine, interior, wirering , ect. be done soon, just got to put the flame job on it.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Victor and Gus throwin down on the fab on the interior and upholstery I did the metal work on the council


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

I draw it and Gus sticthes that shit, Dude knows his shit


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Opps this one was sapose to be the first pic


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Arts 47 cev frame is coming along, ready to run the exhaust , brake and fuel lines


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Emos 34 Tudor is in for some engine work , wiring and Gus is doing a complete interiour, and Victor is doing the sounds


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Tony from Pura Familia CC 57 got complete interiour, sounds, some engine work, trunk, lowered, new wiring, digital dash with all new trim, 605 steering disc brakes ect.. Sorry Im missing alot of pics on this one.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Victor did the trunk and Gus did the Interior


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## latinwarrior13

bad ass work hollywood....


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Dons GTO JUDGE is in for engine, air ride, roll gage extentions, interior, front to back council, and rear deck, new wiring, and a bunch of other shit


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Tonys F 150 on air


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

63 Caddy Rat done up with air


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## edelmiro13

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 26 2011, 07:33 PM~20187963
> *Big Gs 63 Rag is goi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ng to be done in the next few weeks :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Loooking real nice I got the F350 on deck ready to bring it back home for ya bro :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Hydro set up done about 6 or 7 years ago switching to air


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

The air conversion


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Sleepy from Viejitos CC 39 Packard done up on air


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Caseys pro touring buick is getting on its final steps


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by latinwarrior13_@Mar 26 2011, 07:37 PM~20188351
> *bad ass work hollywood....
> *


Thanks Bro  :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Mar 26 2011, 07:53 PM~20188419
> *Loooking real nice I got the F350 on deck ready to bring it back home for ya bro :biggrin:
> *


This is a driver :biggrin: but that is a long ride for a low rider. might not have any teeth if you drive it 3 hours


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Heres a different job I got, had to put some white and blue stripes on this


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Mowies 65 from Rollerz Only. I did computer air ride and silver leaf for the interior and Victor hooked up te sounds, and Gus thru down on the interior. sweet ride :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

love the why everything flows on this one :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

We back on Sauls 72


----------



## CadillacTom

Hopefully a Brinks truck back door fly open or I can catch that Mega-Million soon...


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Ok I better go home, that took about 8 beers to load up the ol ladys going to kill me :twak: :twak: :twak: :dunno: :uh: :worship: I think thats how it will go when I get home


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by CadillacTom_@Mar 26 2011, 08:48 PM~20188761
> *Hopefully a Brinks truck back door fly open or I can catch that Mega-Million soon...
> *


Now you thinkin like me brother :biggrin:


----------



## OLDSCHOOL

LOOKIN GOOD UP THERE BOB. HOPE I CAN GET TO CHICAGO THIS YEAR, WE'LL HAVE A BEER AND HPP SOME CARS!!!!!!!


----------



## silver-metal 82

Looks good bobby


----------



## E

x2


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## A&Rplating

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 26 2011, 09:39 PM~20188695
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love the why everything flows on this one :biggrin:
> *


badd ass


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by OLDSCHOOL_@Mar 27 2011, 12:36 AM~20190462
> *LOOKIN GOOD UP THERE BOB.  HOPE I CAN GET TO CHICAGO THIS YEAR, WE'LL HAVE A BEER AND HPP SOME CARS!!!!!!!
> *


That sounds cool bro :biggrin:Cause this is my lst year here in the Chi. Ya a few beers and a little hoppin , only thing is I dont have a hopper right now :angry: Ill hit yours :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Thanks guys


----------



## rag6treimpala

> _Originally posted by edelmiro13_@Mar 26 2011, 09:53 PM~20188419
> *Loooking real nice I got the F350 on deck ready to bring it back home for ya bro :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :x: :h5:


----------



## big pimpin

Dang Bob....Bad azz pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 26 2011, 07:37 PM~20187993
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Drop season :biggrin:


----------



## rag6treimpala

peace of mind


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 26 2011, 07:33 PM~20187963
> *Big Gs 63 Rag is goi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ng to be done in the next few weeks :0  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## ElGalloNegro86

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 28 2011, 05:03 PM~20203547
> *That sounds cool bro :biggrin:Cause this is my lst year here in the Chi.  Ya a few beers and a little hoppin ,  only thing is I dont have a hopper right now :angry: Ill hit yours :biggrin:
> *


Last year here?? where u going to Bob??


----------



## Los Neighbors

:biggrin:


----------



## cuttsupreme

:0 awesome work Bob


----------



## Purple Haze

Sick work bro!! I'm highly impressed!!


----------



## Chiefgiv

Its your bud KC....yea man im glad you through pics up of my buick and all the other toys that have been passing through and getting wrapped up for the summer! On another note...i took the control arms back to burges plating to have them redo them. Wasn't completely satisfied after i polished them and found to many flaws. They are good people and should have them done this week along with all the allen head hardware. Other than that Rick finished painting the bbc, tranny and core support. Unbelievable wet thick clear...your gona shit and a drink a beer to it. cya soon with a Tahoe full of bbc, interior, leather, chrome, and a smooth drive shaft! Oh and that plane is nasty!


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Mar 28 2011, 11:45 PM~20206973
> *Dang Bob....Bad azz pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks Bro :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by rag6treimpala_@Mar 29 2011, 08:11 AM~20208247
> *peace of mind
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ElGalloNegro86_@Mar 29 2011, 09:26 AM~20208701
> *Last year here?? where u going to Bob??
> *


Mississippi, :angry: few pages back I wrote why Im going


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by cuttsupreme_@Mar 29 2011, 11:48 AM~20209899
> *:0 awesome work Bob
> *


Thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Mar 29 2011, 10:56 AM~20209361
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Mar 29 2011, 12:44 PM~20210401
> *Sick work bro!! I'm highly impressed!!
> *


Thank you very much :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Chiefgiv_@Mar 29 2011, 01:36 PM~20210793
> *Its your bud KC....yea man im glad you through pics up of my buick and all the other toys that have been passing through and getting wrapped up for the summer!  On another note...i took the control arms back to burges plating to have them redo them.  Wasn't completely satisfied after i polished them and found to many flaws.  They are good people and should have them done this week along with all the allen head hardware.  Other than that Rick finished painting the bbc, tranny and core support.  Unbelievable wet thick clear...your gona shit and a drink a beer to it.  cya soon with a Tahoe full of bbc, interior, leather, chrome, and a smooth drive shaft!  Oh and that plane is nasty!
> *


Cool looking forward to getting all the parts, give me a call when you get a chance.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Mar 29 2011, 02:53 PM~20211031
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## viejitos54

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 26 2011, 07:59 PM~20188442
> *Sleepy from Viejitos CC 39  Packard done up on air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@Mar 29 2011, 05:06 PM~20211923
> *
> *


Thats one clean ass car :thumbsup: Wish he would post a pic the why it looks now with all the stuff on it


----------



## viejitos54

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 29 2011, 05:08 PM~20211945
> *Thats one clean ass car :thumbsup: Wish he would post a pic the why it looks now with all the stuff on it
> *


----------



## Uncle Ruckus

What part of Hollywood is yall located at?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@Mar 29 2011, 05:13 PM~20211978
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Thanks bro  got my favorite truck in there too and couple other bombs in the back, one stashed up in the garage


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Mar 29 2011, 05:15 PM~20211993
> *What part of Hollywood is yall located at?
> *


Not in Hollywood . Located in the Chicago burbs


----------



## GarciaJ100

WHATS UP BOBBY


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Mar 29 2011, 08:26 PM~20213448
> *WHATS UP BOBBY
> *


Hey Jimmy,Waz up?


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS+Mar 29 2011, 04:59 PM~20211864-->
> 
> 
> 
> Mississippi,  :angry:  few pages back I wrote why Im going
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He knew bobby I told him a week or so ago.. :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 29 2011, 05:01 PM~20211880
> *:wave:
> *


:wave: boooobbyyyyyyy!!!! :cheesy: keeping busy?


----------



## GarciaJ100

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 29 2011, 09:42 PM~20213594
> *Hey Jimmy,Waz up?
> *


so when can i come in for some more pinstriping ??


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Mar 29 2011, 09:49 PM~20214317
> *so when can i come in for some more pinstriping ??
> *


Let me know when your ready and ill get you in :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by RO 4 LIFE_@Mar 30 2011, 07:34 AM~20216792
> *
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## silver-metal 82

What's up bobby keeping busy


----------



## DJ Englewood

> _Originally posted by Uncle Ruckus_@Mar 29 2011, 06:15 PM~20211993
> *What part of Hollywood is yall located at?
> *


 :0 





:roflmao:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Mar 30 2011, 06:08 PM~20221380
> *What's up bobby keeping busy
> *


Busyer then a cat coverin shit :biggrin:


----------



## DJ Englewood

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 28 2011, 07:03 PM~20203547
> *That sounds cool bro :biggrin:Cause this is my lst year here in the Chi.  Ya a few beers and a little hoppin ,  only thing is I dont have a hopper right now :angry: Ill hit yours :biggrin:
> *


 :wow: 

Say It Ain't so nooooooooooooo :tears:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Mar 30 2011, 06:44 PM~20221678
> *:0
> :roflmao:
> *


Guess he didnt read my sig. huh


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 30 2011, 06:50 PM~20221733
> *:biggrin:
> Busyer then a cat coverin shit :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: thats good bobby


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Mar 30 2011, 06:51 PM~20221746
> *:wow:
> 
> Say It Ain't so nooooooooooooo    :tears:
> *


Yes sir, sorry to say cause I like it here, but when I see these Illinois politition MFers always lookin for new whys to line there pockets and Im busyer then Ive ever been and cant get by Its time for a change.


----------



## DJ Englewood

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 30 2011, 08:16 PM~20221966
> *Yes sir, sorry to say cause I like it here, but when I see these Illinois politition MFers always lookin for new whys to line there pockets and Im busyer then Ive ever been and cant get by Its time for a change.
> *


still in the Midwest i hope


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 30 2011, 05:50 PM~20221733
> *:biggrin:
> Busyer then a cat coverin shit :biggrin:
> *


That's really good bobby


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 30 2011, 07:16 PM~20221966
> *Yes sir, sorry to say cause I like it here, but when I see these Illinois politition MFers always lookin for new whys to line there pockets and Im busyer then Ive ever been and cant get by Its time for a change.
> *


AMEN! :angry:

*$4 dollars a gallon for gas!?!!?!?!?!?*


----------



## COCONUT

SUP HOMIE...DO U SELL HYDRAULIC PARTS? IF SO I NEED 2 ITALIAN DUMP COILS AND 2 REBUILD KIT FOR A MARZOCHI PUMP #12..LMK..THANKS


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Mar 30 2011, 08:48 PM~20222854
> *still in the Midwest i hope
> *


Northern Mississppi


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Mar 31 2011, 02:35 PM~20228595
> *AMEN!  :angry:
> 
> $4 dollars a gallon for gas!?!!?!?!?!?
> *


Nice right? whats next :wow:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by COCONUT_@Mar 31 2011, 03:13 PM~20228818
> *SUP HOMIE...DO U SELL HYDRAULIC PARTS? IF SO I NEED 2 ITALIAN DUMP COILS AND 2 REBUILD KIT FOR A MARZOCHI PUMP #12..LMK..THANKS
> *


Sorry didnt get this earlyer, guess we already talked on the phone


----------



## gold cutt 84

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Mar 31 2011, 05:08 PM~20229583
> *Nice right? whats next :wow:
> *


well we already got high ass property taxes, and high sales tax what else can they get us on? a breathing tax?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by gold cutt 84_@Mar 31 2011, 05:52 PM~20229885
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## rag6treimpala

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Mar 31 2011, 09:03 PM~20230451
> *well we already got high ass property taxes, and high sales tax what else can they get us on?  a breathing tax?
> *


them damn toll road fees are next watch what i say


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by rag6treimpala_@Apr 1 2011, 11:06 AM~20235761
> *them damn toll road fees are next watch what i say
> *


The toll booths were suppose to come down about 20 years ago. Like they thought we would belive that.


----------



## rag6treimpala

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 1 2011, 02:06 PM~20236117
> *The toll booths were suppose to come down about 20 years ago.  Like they thought we would belive that.
> *


no shit? ha! sike! :biggrin: so they been sellin dreams for a long time huh? oh yeah who is this young man in the white shirt ?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by rag6treimpala_@Apr 1 2011, 02:33 PM~20237029
> *no shit? ha!  sike!  :biggrin: so they been sellin dreams for a long time huh?  oh yeah who is this young man in the white shirt ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Isnt that Daren? Its his car, Oh wait Daren dont wear wht shirts :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by rag6treimpala_@Apr 1 2011, 11:06 AM~20235761
> *them damn toll road fees are next watch what i say
> *


the Skyway already went up from last time i remember lol its like $3.50 now for a car


----------



## A&Rplating

whats up bob will see you tomorrow with some engine parts


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by A&Rplating_@Apr 1 2011, 07:13 PM~20238687
> *whats up bob will see you tomorrow with some engine parts
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## ~nip/tuck~




----------



## mr chicago

Bob how much to rewire the caprice? Fuse box etc.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by mr chicago_@Apr 2 2011, 12:57 PM~20242625
> *Bob how much to rewire the caprice? Fuse box etc.
> *


PM sent


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

What crackin, super cracker :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 2 2011, 06:04 PM~20243890
> *What crackin, super cracker :biggrin:
> *


Im still crackin,How bout you Brother?


----------



## silver-metal 82

What's up bobby


----------



## DJ Englewood

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS+Apr 1 2011, 01:06 PM~20236117-->
> 
> 
> 
> The toll booths were suppose to come down about 20 years ago.  Like they thought we would belive that.
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-Los Neighbors_@Apr 1 2011, 04:20 PM~20237294
> *the Skyway already went up from last time i remember lol its like $3.50 now for a car
> *


yep you guys are right one main reason is that over seas companys have leased out a lot of stuff over here like the chicago parking meters, The skyway, the toll way its not just chicago its from coast to coast 

hell it was in the news last year where Daley was trying to do the same to midway airport

http://articles.chicagotribune.com/2010-10...y-airport-lease

they are selling this country right from under us

this why in my sig below i have 

Bye Buy America


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Apr 3 2011, 10:03 AM~20247459
> *yep you guys are right one main reason is that over seas companys have leased out a lot of stuff over here like the chicago parking meters, The skyway, the toll way its not just chicago its from coast to coast
> 
> hell it was in the news last year where Daley was trying to do the same to midway airport
> 
> http://articles.chicagotribune.com/2010-10...y-airport-lease
> 
> they are selling this country right from under us
> 
> this why in my sig below i have
> 
> Bye Buy America
> *


Ya its not just Illinois, the whole country is F'ed up, but Ill is right up on the top of most expensive, there are some states our goverment dont care about and thats where im going, the less the gov sticks there nose in things the better. Its funny we are the first to help other countrys in need but if you ask me alot of hard working americans need some help right now and not getting it. Just my 2 cents


----------



## E

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 3 2011, 07:51 PM~20250411
> *Ya its not just Illinois, the whole country is F'ed up, but Ill is right up on the top of most expensive,  there are some states our goverment dont care about and thats where im going, the less the gov sticks there nose in things the better. Its funny we are the first to help other countrys in need but if you ask me alot of hard working americans need some help right now and not getting it.  Just my 2 cents
> *


real mofo talk


----------



## DJ Englewood

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 3 2011, 08:51 PM~20250411
> *Ya its not just Illinois, the whole country is F'ed up, but Ill is right up on the top of most expensive,  there are some states our goverment dont care about and thats where im going, the less the gov sticks there nose in things the better. Its funny we are the first to help other countrys in need but if you ask me alot of hard working americans need some help right now and not getting it.  Just my 2 cents
> *


Well Said Brother! :thumbsup:


----------



## Los Neighbors




----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 3 2011, 07:51 PM~20250411
> *Ya its not just Illinois, the whole country is F'ed up, but Ill is right up on the top of most expensive,  there are some states our goverment dont care about and thats where im going, the less the gov sticks there nose in things the better. Its funny we are the first to help other countrys in need but if you ask me alot of hard working americans need some help right now and not getting it.  Just my 2 cents
> *


:worship:


:thumbsup:


----------



## rag6treimpala

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 3 2011, 09:51 PM~20250411
> *Ya its not just Illinois, the whole country is F'ed up, but Ill is right up on the top of most expensive,  there are some states our goverment dont care about and thats where im going, the less the gov sticks there nose in things the better. Its funny we are the first to help other countrys in need but if you ask me alot of hard working americans need some help right now and not getting it.  Just my 2 cents
> *


ITS CALLED HUSTLIN BACKWARDS... AND GREED RULES EVERYTHING FULL CIRCLE ! CHUCH!


----------



## GarciaJ100

hey BOBBY your topic is getting to political lol how bout we post some new pics of what your working on :biggrin: :biggrin: !!!!


----------



## rag6treimpala

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Apr 4 2011, 01:58 PM~20255683
> *hey BOBBY your topic is getting to political lol how bout we post some new pics of what your working on :biggrin:  :biggrin: !!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: yep your right lol


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Apr 4 2011, 11:58 AM~20255683
> *hey BOBBY your topic is getting to political lol how bout we post some new pics of what your working on :biggrin:  :biggrin: !!!!
> *


:yes:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Apr 4 2011, 11:58 AM~20255683
> *hey BOBBY your topic is getting to political lol how bout we post some new pics of what your working on :biggrin:  :biggrin: !!!!
> *


Ya talkin bout this political shit can just bring a guy down. Ok heres a pic of what Im work on now.
Working on selling this.


----------



## silver-metal 82

:biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

Dammmmmnn bob u live in a bad ass house lol


----------



## midwestcoast

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 3 2011, 06:51 PM~20250411
> *Ya its not just Illinois, the whole country is F'ed up, but Ill is right up on the top of most expensive,  there are some states our goverment dont care about and thats where im going, the less the gov sticks there nose in things the better. Its funny we are the first to help other countrys in need but if you ask me alot of hard working americans need some help right now and not getting it.  Just my 2 cents
> *


WERE NOT GETTIN HELP BECUZ THE GOV.ARE THE ONES RESPONSIBLE FOR THE RECESSION IN THE 1ST PLACE THEY KNEW ABOUT THE HOUSING MARKET CRASH 12YRS AGO WE JUST DIDNT KNOW IT AND WERENT PREPARED FOR IT SO NOW WE UP SHITS CREEKSO ERRBODY WHO BOUGHT HOUSING UNDER FALSIFIED LOANS WHO KNOWINGLY COULDN AFFORD THEM LOST THEIR JOBS AND HOMES...JUST GOES TO SHO WAT YOU DONT KNOW CAN HURT YOU!!!! :wow:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@Apr 4 2011, 11:15 PM~20261498
> *WERE NOT GETTIN HELP BECUZ THE GOV.ARE THE ONES RESPONSIBLE FOR THE RECESSION IN THE 1ST PLACE THEY KNEW ABOUT THE HOUSING MARKET CRASH 12YRS AGO WE JUST DIDNT KNOW IT AND WERENT PREPARED FOR IT SO NOW WE UP SHITS CREEKSO ERRBODY WHO BOUGHT HOUSING UNDER FALSIFIED LOANS WHO KNOWINGLY COULDN AFFORD THEM LOST THEIR JOBS AND HOMES...JUST GOES TO SHO WAT YOU DONT KNOW CAN HURT YOU!!!! :wow:
> *


Ive been saying the same shit for years. and when people in the us start makin to much money and getting to confertible the gov pulls this shit, seems like it happens every 8 to 10 years latley


----------



## KingsWood




----------



## Bumper Chippin 88

True and Illinois don't want factorys in there state...And they are almost ready to loose Caterpillar.. I lost my job cause of the taxes. They didnt want to pay all that taxes so they packed up and moved to Mexico..


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Bumper Chippin 88_@Apr 5 2011, 06:35 PM~20267572
> *True and Illinois don't want factorys in there state...And they are almost ready to loose Caterpillar.. I lost my job cause of the taxes. They didnt want to pay all that taxes so they packed up and moved to Mexico..
> *


Alot of big companys will moving out of state ....Watch :wow: Then the people.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Couple more pics of Bills 57 truck.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## DJ Englewood

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS+Apr 4 2011, 07:28 PM~20258451-->
> 
> 
> 
> Ya talkin bout this political shit can just bring a guy down. Ok heres a pic of what Im work on now.
> Working on selling this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by [email protected] 5 2011, 12:15 AM~20261498
> *WERE NOT GETTIN HELP BECUZ THE GOV.ARE THE ONES RESPONSIBLE FOR THE RECESSION IN THE 1ST PLACE THEY KNEW ABOUT THE HOUSING MARKET CRASH 12YRS AGO WE JUST DIDNT KNOW IT AND WERENT PREPARED FOR IT SO NOW WE UP SHITS CREEKSO ERRBODY WHO BOUGHT HOUSING UNDER FALSIFIED LOANS WHO KNOWINGLY COULDN AFFORD THEM LOST THEIR JOBS AND HOMES...JUST GOES TO SHO WAT YOU DONT KNOW CAN HURT YOU!!!! :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 5 2011, 07:15 PM~20267428
> *Ive been saying the same shit for years. and when people in the us start makin to much money and getting to confertible the gov pulls this shit, seems like it happens every 8 to 10 years latley
> *


----------



## DJ Englewood

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 5 2011, 07:49 PM~20267718
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Got some more parts in on Big Gs 63. Doing this one OG style :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Apr 5 2011, 07:06 PM~20267882
> *:0
> *


What up DJ? :biggrin:


----------



## DJ Englewood

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 5 2011, 08:08 PM~20267903
> *What up DJ? :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: 
i love that custom metal fab work


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by DJ Englewood_@Apr 5 2011, 07:14 PM~20267952
> *:wave:
> i love that custom metal fab work
> *


Thanks Brother :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## NIMSTER64

that suck Bob... I sent you a pm on the 64...


----------



## indyzmosthated

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 5 2011, 06:06 PM~20267884
> *Got some more parts in on Big Gs 63.  Doing this one OG style :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



looks good. were ready to bring that drop back to "I"ndy


----------



## rag6treimpala

uffin:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 5 2011, 08:06 PM~20267884
> *Got some more parts in on Big Gs 63.  Doing this one OG style :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



Awwwww snap....Hollywood got you in there G.


----------



## gold cutt 84

I have to try and finish up my ride this year bobby so you can leaf up my ride!


----------



## GarciaJ100

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 5 2011, 08:06 PM~20267884
> *Got some more parts in on Big Gs 63.  Doing this one OG style :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good BOBBY.. " but what it do :biggrin: :biggrin: "


----------



## rag6treimpala

bob see what you started? :biggrin:


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 5 2011, 08:42 PM~20267639
> *Alot of big companys will moving out of state ....Watch :wow: Then the people.
> *



welcome to NY !!!!
:biggrin: 

in buffalo, we've lost all factory jobs, all big companies moved out, steel plant closed down, you know the same old same old. We pay high ass taxes so NYC can "take care" of all those fuckers who dont work and milk the system.

Our population has dwindled down to shit. Take a look at your local phone book, see how thin its gettin... sure alot of peeps just use cells now, but not business.


----------



## GarciaJ100

> _Originally posted by rag6treimpala_@Apr 6 2011, 03:05 PM~20274563
> *bob see what you started?  :biggrin:
> *


j/k homie just pulling BOBBYs chain... think im going to retire my lac from hoppin :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rag6treimpala

i dont pln on hopping it anyways but wanted the option  capable! know what im saying


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by rag6treimpala_@Apr 6 2011, 05:41 PM~20275999
> *i dont pln on hopping it anyways but wanted the option    capable! know what im saying
> *


:thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by rag6treimpala_@Apr 6 2011, 02:05 PM~20274563
> *bob see what you started?  :biggrin:
> *


I didnt start nothing :biggrin: Its on you , its your car :cheesy:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@Apr 6 2011, 02:47 PM~20274839
> *welcome to NY !!!!
> :biggrin:
> 
> in buffalo, we've lost all factory jobs, all big companies moved out, steel plant closed down, you know the same old same old.  We pay high ass taxes so NYC can "take care" of all those fuckers who dont work and milk the system.
> 
> Our population has dwindled down to shit. Take a look at your local phone book, see how thin its gettin... sure alot of peeps just use cells now, but not business.
> *


And thats the truth, going to be happening here.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Apr 6 2011, 04:17 PM~20275447
> *j/k homie just pulling BOBBYs chain... think im going to retire my lac from hoppin  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Damm bro I didnt even get a chance to replay to your other post, I was going to say lets nose em up when I test this thing, but now your retiring the Lac :uh:


----------



## rag6treimpala

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 6 2011, 08:13 PM~20276188
> *Damm bro I didnt even get a chance to replay to your other post, I was going to say lets nose em up when I test this thing, but now your retiring the Lac :uh:
> *


 :wow: hno:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by rag6treimpala_@Apr 6 2011, 06:43 PM~20276423
> *:biggrin:
> :wow:  hno:
> *


OK you can hit the switch when we test it :biggrin:


----------



## rag6treimpala

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 6 2011, 09:04 PM~20276599
> *OK you can hit the switch when we test it :biggrin:
> *


do you bob i trust you... you break it you buy it but the fine is 40racks$$$$ :0 :0 :h5:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by rag6treimpala_@Apr 6 2011, 07:10 PM~20276659
> *do you bob i trust you...  you break it you buy it  but the fine is 40racks$$$$ :0  :0  :h5:
> *


Dont forget theres no warrenty on hydro cars, I back up anything I build, but hydros I cant back up, because if you dont use it right, stuff will fail, but I can tell you the car will hold together for a loooooooooooooooooooong time , even if you beet the livin shit out of it, :biggrin: :biggrin: but if somthing (would ) go wrong before the car is picked up , yes Ill take care of it if it is somthing I did on the car. And I always help out on any problems you might have after the car is picked up. most the time its people not taking care of the batteries, or being to heavy on the switch, and that could cause other problems.


----------



## green reaper

:biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Apr 6 2011, 07:49 PM~20277095
> *:biggrin:
> *


Whats going down Johnny?


----------



## green reaper

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 6 2011, 07:51 PM~20277112
> *Whats going down Johnny?
> *



On a lookout for a new toy... its about that time now :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Apr 6 2011, 07:54 PM~20277148
> *On a lookout for a new toy... its about that time now  :biggrin:
> *


Ill keep my eyes open for ya, dont know If you know yet but Jimmy from Show and Go passed on today.


----------



## green reaper

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 6 2011, 07:57 PM~20277181
> *Ill keep my eyes open for ya, dont know If you know yet but Jimmy from Show and Go passed on today.
> *


 :0 oooooooo  out of words B...........


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@Apr 6 2011, 07:58 PM~20277196
> *:0 oooooooo   out of words B...........
> *


Ya Jimmy was cool people, and still so young


----------



## GarciaJ100

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 6 2011, 07:13 PM~20276188
> *Damm bro I didnt even get a chance to replay to your other post, I was going to say lets nose em up when I test this thing, but now your retiring the Lac :uh:
> *


im back on the drawing board with it BOBBY... new engine and some other goodies but still single pump, we can nose them up before G picks it up :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rag6treimpala

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 6 2011, 09:36 PM~20276935
> *Dont forget theres no warrenty on hydro cars, I back up anything I build, but hydros I cant back up, because if you dont use it right, stuff will fail, but I can tell you the car will hold together for a loooooooooooooooooooong time , even if you beet the livin shit out of it, :biggrin:  :biggrin:  but if somthing (would ) go wrong before the car is picked up , yes Ill take care of it if it is somthing I did on the car. And I always help out on any problems you might have after the car is picked up. most the time its people not taking care of the batteries, or being to  heavy on the switch, and that could cause other problems.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:OH! NOW!! YOU WANTA MAKE UP NEW RULES AND STUFF LMAO! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rag6treimpala

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Apr 6 2011, 10:17 PM~20277403
> *im back on the drawing board with it BOBBY... new engine and some other goodies but still single pump, we can nose them up before G picks it up  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


ITS ALL GOOD GARCIA MAJESTICS VS INDIVIDUALS AT HOLLYWOODS SHOP FOR KING OF CHICAGO ! G VS G :biggrin: :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## GarciaJ100

We'll see how the summer treats us G, got a lot going on right now with the Lac but that sounds like a good time, we will make Bobby bring a grill and I got the first 30 pack of Bush light


----------



## rag6treimpala

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Apr 7 2011, 01:24 AM~20279640
> *We'll see how the summer treats us G, got a lot going on right now with the Lac but that sounds like a good time, we will make Bobby bring a grill and I got the first 30 pack of Bush light
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: "I" seen the Lack in action homie  I lived in rockford for 5yrs been to a few picnics your ride was red and black then i think? and bob drinks old style beer :thumbsdown: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: they dont sell that stuff here in Indiana :barf: :barf: :nosad:


----------



## DJ Englewood




----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by rag6treimpala_@Apr 7 2011, 05:59 AM~20280729
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin: "I" seen the Lack in action homie  I lived in rockford for 5yrs  been to a few picnics your ride was red and black then i think? and bob drinks old style beer  :thumbsdown:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  they dont sell that stuff  here in Indiana  :barf:  :barf:  :nosad:
> *


lol did you say old style...... :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by rag6treimpala_@Apr 7 2011, 04:59 AM~20280729
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin: "I" seen the Lack in action homie  I lived in rockford for 5yrs  been to a few picnics your ride was red and black then i think? and bob drinks old style beer  :thumbsdown:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  they dont sell that stuff  here in Indiana  :barf:  :barf:  :nosad:
> *


Dont drink old style anymore, been on the Bush light for a few years now. Old Style was putting to much weight on my ass :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## R.O.VILLE

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 7 2011, 07:26 AM~20281312
> *Dont drink old style anymore, been on the Bush light for a few years now. Old Style was putting to much weight on my ass :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


You need the weight.. You're too skinny :biggrin: . I'm still waiting to bring my Lincoln in.. :angry:


----------



## rag6treimpala

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 7 2011, 10:26 AM~20281312
> *Dont drink old style anymore, been on the Bush light for a few years now. Old Style was putting to much weight on my ass :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


ha same thing bush, old style, hams, old mil, strohs, pabst :biggrin: im a bring you a case of 








:h5:


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by R.O.VILLE_@Apr 7 2011, 08:51 AM~20281444
> *You need the weight.. You're too skinny :biggrin: . I'm still waiting to bring my Lincoln in..  :angry:
> *


No the ladys like me as I am , plus being skinny makes the shlong look bigger :biggrin: Well get your Linc in soon bro


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by rag6treimpala_@Apr 7 2011, 09:55 AM~20281861
> *ha same thing bush, old style, hams, old mil, strohs, pabst :biggrin:  im a bring you a case of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :h5:
> *


Thats funny bro , havnt seen that shit in years. I didnt even think they made it anymore, is that in your fredge? :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Apr 7 2011, 05:51 PM~20285194
> *
> *


What up Danny? how u b?


----------



## rag6treimpala

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 7 2011, 09:56 PM~20286179
> *Thats funny bro , havnt seen that shit in years. I didnt even think they made it anymore, is that in your fredge? :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: NO THIS IS MY BRAND http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6YC1r3AIqM&feature=related


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 7 2011, 06:57 PM~20286191
> *What up Danny? how u b?
> *


I'm good bobby just working bro going to detroit this weekend glad ur busy see u soon.


----------



## PURA SANGRE

whats up hollywood! good luck on your move to mississippi bro!(i think YOU could move to alaska and customers would follow!!!!BUT for me i have to have my hollywood set up on my 78 coupe this year before the big move. Till this day,people that see my hollywood kustoms set up in my 93 fleetwood think its brand new, until i tell them its over 10 years old! :biggrin: TTT For Bobby!!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by PURA SANGRE_@Apr 10 2011, 05:47 PM~20305165
> *whats up hollywood! good luck on your move to mississippi bro!(i think YOU could move to alaska and customers would follow!!!!BUT for me i have to have my hollywood set up on my 78 coupe this year before the big move. Till this day,people that see my hollywood kustoms set up in my 93 fleetwood think its brand new, until i tell them its over 10 years old! :biggrin: TTT For Bobby!!
> *


Thank bro :biggrin: Will get it in before then, Thats cool peeps still thing its new, but you take care of it too, that helps.


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by rag6treimpala_@Apr 6 2011, 08:23 PM~20278301
> *ITS ALL GOOD GARCIA MAJESTICS VS INDIVIDUALS AT HOLLYWOODS SHOP FOR KING OF CHICAGO !  G VS G    :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :h5:
> *


I wanna see it too


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Apr 11 2011, 09:24 AM~20309990
> *I wanna see it too
> *


What up D? wheather starting to break, almost time to get the 64 back over here.


----------



## rag6treimpala

:no: :no:


----------



## Prez of the I

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 11 2011, 05:54 PM~20313648
> *What up D? wheather starting to break, almost time to get the 64 back over  here.
> *


I'm ready, just got to get Rudy for the trailer :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Prez of the I_@Apr 12 2011, 11:19 AM~20319365
> *I'm ready, just got to get Rudy for the trailer  :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Any one need some motors ,just got some Sacos in, 95.00 each :biggrin:


----------



## GarciaJ100

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 12 2011, 09:18 PM~20323501
> *Any one need some motors ,just got some Sacos in, 95.00 each :biggrin:
> *


WOW how many you got BOBBY


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by GarciaJ100_@Apr 12 2011, 08:57 PM~20323926
> *WOW how many you got BOBBY
> *


Got 4 left


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 13 2011, 02:42 PM~20330348
> *Got 4 left
> *


What's up bobby how u doing bro keeping busy


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Apr 13 2011, 04:32 PM~20330765
> *What's up bobby how u doing bro keeping busy
> *


Im good bro, ya still busy, not like it should b but i aint complainin :biggrin:


----------



## rag6treimpala

how much longer on that 63 bob?


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by rag6treimpala_@Apr 15 2011, 08:16 AM~20344415
> *how much longer on that 63 bob?
> *


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by rag6treimpala_@Apr 15 2011, 07:16 AM~20344415
> *how much longer on that 63 bob?
> *


Im tryin for a couple 2-3 weeks on her :happysad:


----------



## A&Rplating

well swing by tomorrow bob


----------



## rag6treimpala

:x: promise me? going to st louis in may for picnic gotta have it back


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by rag6treimpala_@Apr 16 2011, 08:35 AM~20351562
> *:x:  promise me?  going to st louis in may for picnic gotta have it back
> *


Cant promise, but Im going to try my hardest, Rudys missing again so Im trying to do all this stuff myself, and with peeps callin and commin in stops me from workin. But Im tryin my best for ya G


----------



## indyzmosthated

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 16 2011, 02:45 PM~20353321
> *Cant promise, but Im going to try my hardest, Rudys missing again so Im trying to do all this stuff myself, and with peeps callin and commin in stops me from workin. But Im tryin my best for ya G
> *



I know how it is, its like that at my audio shops, but were ready for it:x:


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## rag6treimpala

> _Originally posted by rag6treimpala_@Jun 16 2010, 09:24 AM~17802227
> *how long on the tre dude?  hit me up
> *


----------



## rag6treimpala

> _Originally posted by rag6treimpala_@Apr 13 2010, 08:38 AM~17176756
> *what up bob hows it comin?    its hot out and i need a toy to drive  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## rag6treimpala

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 13 2010, 09:54 PM~17183732
> *We workin on your toy.. Youll be cruzin soon :biggrin:
> *


----------



## midwestcoast

WHAT UP BOB '0'


----------



## PIGEON

:h5:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 16 2011, 03:45 PM~20353321
> *Cant promise, but Im going to try my hardest, Rudys missing again so Im trying to do all this stuff myself, and with peeps callin and commin in stops me from workin. But Im tryin my best for ya G
> *


  
Havent forgotten about you bobby :biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84

uffin: :wave:


----------



## silver-metal 82

:biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Hows it going yall?


----------



## SPOOK82

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Team CCE

:inout:


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## SPOOK82

:inout:


----------



## SPOOK82

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 12 2011, 08:18 PM~20323501
> *Any one need some motors ,just got some Sacos in, 95.00 each :biggrin:
> *


THANKS FOR THE TWO MOTORS BOB :thumbsup: 
ABOUT TO INSTALL EM IN A FEW


----------



## flaco78

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82_@Apr 23 2011, 06:13 PM~20404181
> *THANKS FOR THE TWO MOTORS BOB    :thumbsup:
> ABOUT TO INSTALL EM IN A FEW
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## silver-metal 82

What's up bobby how u been


----------



## silver-metal 82

Can't wait for the weather to get better to go visit u bobby


----------



## rag6treimpala

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Apr 25 2011, 11:44 PM~20419603
> *Can't wait for the weather to get better to go visit u bobby
> *


leave bobby alone hes working on my car... NO visits until after hours :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by rag6treimpala_@Apr 26 2011, 05:12 AM~20421451
> *:biggrin:
> leave bobby alone hes working on my car... NO visits until after hours  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: 
in that case BOB im getting a day off to go visit you maybe ill get bumped one in line for my car :biggrin:


----------



## rag6treimpala

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@Apr 26 2011, 10:09 AM~20421991
> *:roflmao:
> in that case BOB im getting a day off to go visit you maybe ill get bumped one in line for my car :biggrin:
> *


HEY! watch it NOW ! YOU GOT YOURS BACK ALREADY HOMIE.. BUT WHILE YOUR UP AT THE SHOP GET YOUR HANDS DIRTY PITCH IN AND TALK AND WORK ALL DAY AND NIGHT. TIME FLYS WHEN YOUR HAVING FUN :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :roflmao:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by rag6treimpala_@Apr 26 2011, 09:03 AM~20422266
> *HEY! watch it NOW !  YOU GOT YOURS BACK ALREADY HOMIE..  BUT WHILE YOUR UP AT THE SHOP GET YOUR HANDS DIRTY  PITCH IN AND TALK AND WORK ALL DAY AND NIGHT.  TIME FLYS WHEN YOUR HAVING FUN :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :roflmao:
> *


:roflmao: no i didnt my brother did mines still up there... time does fly when u having fun :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64




----------



## rag6treimpala

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHI-63

WHAT'S UP BOB........
SABROSO IS READY FOR A MAKE OVER :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82

:biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by CHI-63_@Apr 26 2011, 09:52 PM~20427957
> *WHAT'S UP BOB........
> SABROSO IS READY FOR A MAKE OVER :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy: :0 :cheesy: 
:thumbsup:


----------



## Cuz 0




----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by CHI-63_@Apr 26 2011, 10:52 PM~20427957
> *WHAT'S UP BOB........
> SABROSO IS READY FOR A MAKE OVER :biggrin:
> *


screw a makeover that car is clean. why don't you buy my rag and start a new one :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Apr 27 2011, 01:54 PM~20432493
> *screw a makeover that car is clean. why don't you buy my rag and start a new one :biggrin:
> *


Hey Nim can you get ahold of Silver and tell him his rims are done, Everyone changes there phone so much I dont know if I got the right #


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 27 2011, 04:05 PM~20433631
> *Hey Nim can you get ahold of Silver and tell him his rims are done, Everyone changes there phone so much I dont know if I got the right #
> *


You can message him on here you know.......I'm jus sayin' :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 27 2011, 06:10 PM~20434117
> *You can message him on here you know.......I'm jus sayin' :biggrin:
> *


Ya I know but I thought this was easyer :biggrin:


----------



## SPOOK82

late night BUMP


----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT


----------



## DJ Englewood




----------



## GarciaJ100

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@Apr 27 2011, 10:04 PM~20435637
> *Ya I know but I thought this was easyer :biggrin:
> *


----------



## indyzmosthated

> _Originally posted by rag6treimpala_@Apr 26 2011, 08:03 AM~20422266
> *HEY! watch it NOW !  YOU GOT YOURS BACK ALREADY HOMIE..  BUT WHILE YOUR UP AT THE SHOP GET YOUR HANDS DIRTY  PITCH IN AND TALK AND WORK ALL DAY AND NIGHT.  TIME FLYS WHEN YOUR DIPPIN IN A DROP TRE:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## silver-metal 82

What's up bob nice hanging out the other day with u and drinking a few colds ones lol


----------



## SPOOK82

:inout:


----------



## silver-metal 82

:biggrin:


----------



## Cuz 0




----------



## E

TTT


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## 63 Pimpala

> _Originally posted by CHI-63_@Apr 26 2011, 11:52 PM~20427957
> *WHAT'S UP BOB........
> SABROSO IS READY FOR A MAKE OVER :biggrin:
> *


 :wow:


----------



## gold cutt 84

uffin: uffin:


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## RO68RAG

> _Originally posted by CHI-63_@Apr 26 2011, 08:52 PM~20427957
> *WHAT'S UP BOB........
> SABROSO IS READY FOR A MAKE OVER :biggrin:
> *


 :yessad: JUST GIVE IT AWAY!


----------



## gold cutt 84

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@May 2 2011, 02:53 PM~20468529
> *:yessad: JUST GIVE IT AWAY!
> *


ill take it :biggrin: :biggrin: sup homie


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Apr 28 2011, 08:35 PM~20443477
> *What's up bob nice hanging out the other day with u and drinking a few colds ones lol
> *


Ya it was cool thanks for the bruz :biggrin: Dont mind at all as long as its after hours.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by CHI-63_@Apr 26 2011, 09:52 PM~20427957
> *WHAT'S UP BOB........
> SABROSO IS READY FOR A MAKE OVER :biggrin:
> *


I got some cool paint ideas :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by RO68RAG_@May 2 2011, 03:53 PM~20468529
> *:yessad: JUST GIVE IT AWAY!
> *


If its going to be givin away I need to have it. I got some unfinished biz with that car :biggrin: I still want to hop it :wow:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 2 2011, 07:40 PM~20470122
> *Ya it was cool thanks for the bruz :biggrin: Dont mind at all as long as its after hours.
> *


  
it had been a while hopefully we will head up there soon  
Let me know if you need another deposit :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@May 3 2011, 02:10 PM~20476167
> *
> it had been a while hopefully we will head up there soon
> Let me know if you need another deposit  :biggrin:
> *


Your welcome any time bro :biggrin: No Im good on the the deposit for now, thanks


----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 2 2011, 06:45 PM~20470165
> *If its going to be givin away I need to have it. I got some unfinished biz with that car :biggrin: I still want to hop it :wow:
> *


Yea......so do I :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@May 3 2011, 03:10 PM~20476167
> *
> it had been a while hopefully we will head up there soon
> Let me know if you need another deposit  :biggrin:
> *


let me know I will roll with you guys


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS+May 2 2011, 07:45 PM~20470165-->
> 
> 
> 
> If its going to be givin away I need to have it. I got some unfinished biz with that car :biggrin: I still want to hop it :wow:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :0 :cheesy: but mostly :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD [email protected] 3 2011, 06:25 PM~20477894
> *Your welcome any time bro :biggrin: No Im good on the the deposit for now, thanks
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:  if anything comes up just hit me up but im sure ill see you soon lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by Team [email protected] 3 2011, 06:51 PM~20478119
> *Yea......so do I :biggrin:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> double :0
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-NIMSTER64_@May 3 2011, 07:46 PM~20478621
> *let me know I will roll with you guys
> *


  it might be a last minute thin though we gotta go one of these days but we gotta see what day we are all free


----------



## Cuz 0

what up BOB


----------



## silver-metal 82

What's up bobby


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## SPOOK82

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@May 3 2011, 06:51 PM~20478119
> *Yea......so do I :biggrin:
> *


I know you want as bad as I do :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Waz up yall :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 5 2011, 07:03 PM~20493180
> *Waz up yall :biggrin:
> *


any NEW pics :cheesy:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@Apr 30 2011, 11:41 PM~20457383
> *
> *


Thanks for the bruz today bro, sorry I coulnt stop and hang out to much but I pretty busy


----------



## rag6treimpala

:thumbsup:


----------



## silver-metal 82

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 6 2011, 03:43 PM~20499037
> *Thanks for the bruz today bro, sorry I coulnt stop and hang out to much but I pretty busy
> *


No problem bobby I was around the neighborhood :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## SPOOK82

:wave: :wave:


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## SPOOK82

HEY BOB DO YO STILL HAVE ANY OF THOSE SACO MOTORS LEFT??????


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 6 2011, 04:43 PM~20499037
> *Thanks for the bruz today bro, sorry I coulnt stop and hang out to much but I pretty busy
> *


BOB! thanks for the directions  now i know after i go shopping i can just stop by and just have a few beers with you :biggrin: the malls closer than i thought from ur shop lol


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82_@May 8 2011, 10:07 PM~20511297
> *HEY BOB DO YO STILL HAVE ANY OF THOSE SACO MOTORS LEFT??????
> *


Ya still got some


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@May 9 2011, 07:54 AM~20512916
> *BOB! thanks for the directions  now i know after i go shopping i can just stop by and just have a few beers with you  :biggrin: the malls closer than i thought from ur shop lol
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## SPOOK82

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 9 2011, 12:55 PM~20514715
> *Ya still got some
> *


IMMA SWING BY ON SATURDAY :thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82_@May 11 2011, 12:36 AM~20527911
> *IMMA SWING BY ON SATURDAY  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## green reaper

tsup BOB :thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Some stuff we been doing. This is Jimmys Q45 from up north


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Big Gs trey is fineley on the ground with cylinders and springs, hope to be done on this one next week. real close :happysad:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Added some real fire to Bills 57


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

This 69 C is in for sounds, engine, 4 wheel disc brakes, and cowl hood.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Did some air on this 59


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

This is Mikes 32 3 window in for upholstey and some engine work


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by green reaper_@May 11 2011, 06:50 PM~20532547
> *tsup BOB  :thumbsup:
> *


 how it b Johnny?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Ill post more pics later. its getting late :biggrin:


----------



## green reaper

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 11 2011, 07:17 PM~20532762
> *how it b Johnny?
> *


----------



## SPOOK82

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 11 2011, 07:09 PM~20532696
> *Big Gs trey is fineley on the ground with cylinders and springs, hope to be done on this one next week. real close :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rag6treimpala

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 11 2011, 09:09 PM~20532696
> *Big Gs trey is fineley on the ground with cylinders and springs, hope to be done on this one next week. real close :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :h5: :rimshot: :thumbsup:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 11 2011, 08:09 PM~20532696
> *Big Gs trey is fineley on the ground with cylinders and springs, hope to be done on this one next week. real close :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 11 2011, 07:18 PM~20532774
> *Ill post more pics later.  its getting late :biggrin:
> *


DAAYYUUMMM BOB! you have been keeping busy huh :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@May 12 2011, 09:54 AM~20536966
> *DAAYYUUMMM BOB! you have been keeping busy huh  :biggrin:
> *


Busyer than a cat coverin shit :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by rag6treimpala_@May 11 2011, 09:02 PM~20533738
> *:h5:  :rimshot:  :thumbsup:
> *


Got er fired up today G, runs good :biggrin:


----------



## SPOOK82

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 12 2011, 07:28 PM~20540809
> *Got er fired up today G, runs good :biggrin:
> *


LETS GO GAS HOP IT YOU DRIVE BOB


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 12 2011, 08:28 PM~20540809
> *Got er fired up today G, runs good :biggrin:
> *


Hey G I got shot gunn.  :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 12 2011, 07:27 PM~20540800
> *Busyer than a cat coverin shit :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao: 
soo uhm i should make plans to pick up my car this weekend :0 :cheesy: :biggrin: JUST KIDDING lol 

thats good that you keeping busy :biggrin: gonna have to pay you another visit soon you runnin low on bruz yet? :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## silver-metal 82

:thumbsup:


----------



## Los Neighbors

:biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82

What's up bobby


----------



## Los Neighbors

BOB wake up! :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## rag6treimpala

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@May 19 2011, 12:16 PM~20585163
> *
> BOB wake up! :biggrin:
> *


dude ! he is busy working on my car :shhh: :naughty: :yes: then yours :h5: :inout:


----------



## pfcc64

> _Originally posted by rag6treimpala_@May 19 2011, 03:39 PM~20586759
> *dude ! he is busy working on my car  :shhh:  :naughty:  :yes: then yours :h5:  :inout:
> *


That 63 is looking good homie!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@May 19 2011, 10:16 AM~20585163
> *
> BOB wake up! :biggrin:
> *


Im wide awake bro , even when im sleeping :wow:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by rag6treimpala_@May 19 2011, 02:39 PM~20586759
> *dude ! he is busy working on my car  :shhh:  :naughty:  :yes: then yours :h5:  :inout:
> *


This is true


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Got about 2 days of cleaning to do :happysad:


----------



## viejitos54

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 19 2011, 07:09 PM~20588584
> *Got about 2 days of cleaning to do    :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by viejitos54_@May 19 2011, 07:10 PM~20588598
> *:0
> *


VIEJITOS UP IN THIS MOTHA.....WAS UP BRO?


----------



## midwestcoast

HEY BOB SINCE IT FLOODIN IN MS. LOOKS LIKE UR GONNA HAVE 2 STAY :biggrin: 
:yes:


----------



## silver-metal 82

What's up bobby


----------



## SPOOK82

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 19 2011, 07:09 PM~20588584
> *Got about 2 days of cleaning to do    :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: HAVE FUN 

HEY BOB YOU COMING OUT TO THE PICNIC ON THE 29TH?????


----------



## rag6treimpala

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 19 2011, 09:09 PM~20588584
> *Got about 2 days of cleaning to do    :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


oh !!! SHIT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS+May 19 2011, 08:05 PM~20588554-->
> 
> 
> 
> This is true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD [email protected] 19 2011, 08:06 PM~20588564
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 19 2011, 08:09 PM~20588584
> *Got about 2 days of cleaning to do    :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow:  :biggrin: Peace of Mind!


----------



## Los Neighbors

> _Originally posted by rag6treimpala+May 19 2011, 02:39 PM~20586759-->
> 
> 
> 
> dude ! he is busy working on my car  :shhh:  :naughty:  :yes: then yours :h5:  :inout:
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :roflmao: i know bro man you car is looking SWEET!! :cheesy:...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD [email protected] 19 2011, 07:02 PM~20588539
> *Im wide awake bro , even when im sleeping :wow:
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 19 2011, 07:05 PM~20588554
> *This is true
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


thats BAD ASS!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## "G-Money"

Da 8 is calln' ya G.


----------



## rag6treimpala

BOB im stuck on this page :wow: GOOD SHIT RITE HERE... P.O.M :yes: :drama: :h5:


----------



## Los Neighbors

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by midwestcoast_@May 19 2011, 08:53 PM~20589466
> *HEY BOB SINCE IT FLOODIN IN MS. LOOKS LIKE UR GONNA HAVE 2 STAY :biggrin:
> :yes:
> *


No floods where Im going, plus I got a boat and know how to swim :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by silver-metal 82_@May 19 2011, 09:31 PM~20589820
> *What's up bobby
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by rag6treimpala_@May 20 2011, 08:52 AM~20592351
> *BOB im stuck on this page  :wow:  GOOD SHIT RITE HERE...    P.O.M :yes:  :drama:  :h5:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## midwestcoast

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 19 2011, 06:09 PM~20588584
> *Got about 2 days of cleaning to do    :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THATS WASSUP LOOKN GUD :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ Englewood

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 19 2011, 08:09 PM~20588584
> *Got about 2 days of cleaning to do    :happysad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## SPOOK82

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## Los Neighbors

:biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## SPOOK82

:wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## pfcc64

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 23 2011, 08:49 PM~20613359
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good Mr. Hollywood! :biggrin:


----------



## pfcc64

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 23 2011, 08:48 PM~20613354
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## westsidehydros

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 23 2011, 09:50 PM~20613369
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I think you can squeeze one more in there bobert !!


----------



## rag6treimpala




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by westsidehydros_@May 24 2011, 02:58 PM~20619551
> *I think you can squeeze one more in there bobert !!
> *


You think? :wow:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Joe from PURA SANGRE came back in for some leafing and striping


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

10 year old set up


----------



## cuttsupreme

:cheesy: :wow: whats up BOB all i can say is damn!!! your work is outstanding,like i told you before we still need you here in Ft.Lauderdale.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by cuttsupreme_@May 24 2011, 06:21 PM~20620780
> *:cheesy:  :wow:  whats up BOB all i can say is damn!!! your work is outstanding,like i told you before we still need you here in Ft.Lauderdale.
> *


Thanks bro  Id like to move to Florida my self but the wife wants Mississippi :angry:


----------



## PURA SANGRE

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 24 2011, 04:59 PM~20620609
> *Joe from PURA SANGRE came back in for some leafing and striping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 BADASS BOB! THANKS BRO!


----------



## PURA SANGRE

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 24 2011, 05:00 PM~20620616
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: BADASS WORK


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by PURA SANGRE_@May 24 2011, 09:12 PM~20622182
> *:thumbsup: BADASS WORK
> *


Thanks bro :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## DJ Englewood




----------



## SPOOK82

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 24 2011, 05:59 PM~20620609
> *Joe from PURA SANGRE came back in for some leafing and striping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
IMMA HAVE TO COME DOWN AND GET SOME DONE WHEN YOU HAVE TIME


----------



## "G-Money"

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 24 2011, 07:01 PM~20620621
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  nice.


----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT 

i see you got a full house bobby :thumbsup:
loving the stripping done on the caddy :biggrin:


----------



## PURA SANGRE

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 24 2011, 05:05 PM~20620651
> *10 year old set up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


10 YEAR OLD SET UP STILL HAVING FUN HOPN :biggrin:


----------



## mike661

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## silver-metal 82

What's up bobby how u doing keeping busy I see :biggrin:


----------



## mr chicago

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 24 2011, 07:05 PM~20620651
> *10 year old set up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *











LONGEVITY!!!!. What kind of motors are those bob


----------



## R.O.VILLE

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 23 2011, 06:50 PM~20613369
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:uh: :ugh: I need to squeeze my car in there.... :biggrin:


----------



## SPOOK82

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## Team CCE

> _Originally posted by mr chicago_@May 25 2011, 08:36 PM~20629946
> *LONGEVITY!!!!. What kind of motors are those bob
> *


Hoppo's sells those end caps, I seen them in phoenix. Alot of machine work there.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by SPOOK82_@May 25 2011, 01:06 AM~20624001
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> IMMA HAVE TO COME DOWN AND GET SOME DONE WHEN YOU HAVE TIME
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by Los Neighbors_@May 25 2011, 10:14 AM~20625101
> *TTT
> 
> i see you got a full house bobby :thumbsup:
> loving the stripping done on the caddy  :biggrin:
> *


Thanks my brother :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by mr chicago_@May 25 2011, 09:36 PM~20629946
> *LONGEVITY!!!!. What kind of motors are those bob
> *


just got those fancy end caps, He put those on


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by mike661_@May 25 2011, 01:14 PM~20626292
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks bro


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by R.O.VILLE_@May 26 2011, 01:06 PM~20633740
> *:uh:  :ugh: I need to squeeze my car in there....  :biggrin:
> *


If we turn it side ways ?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Some progress pics for ya G. All cleaned up ready to go, Almost ready , still have some small things to do, probley be complete tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## rag6treimpala

:0 mobbin is right ! damn it !!!!!!!!!! good shit again bob see ya real soon :h5: :rimshot: :fool2: :fool2: :drama:


----------



## silver-metal 82




----------



## 41bowtie

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 27 2011, 07:54 PM~20643204
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:fool2:


----------



## indyzmosthated

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 27 2011, 05:55 PM~20643215
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



wow


----------



## AMB1800

DAMN that trey looks so damn good!!!! thanks for the pics, realy some good inspiration and motivation for me :yes:


----------



## CUZICAN

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 27 2011, 04:55 PM~20643215
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## GoodTimes317

> _Originally posted by HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS_@May 27 2011, 06:53 PM~20643195
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ready to see that thing come to indy!!! Good Work Bob


----------



## NaptownSwangin

> _Originally posted by indyzmosthated_@May 28 2011, 09:47 PM~20648664
> *wow
> *


Damn cousin, I'm glad hes part of the fam and not the competition!!!


----------



## GoodTimes317

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@May 29 2011, 03:35 PM~20652184
> *Damn cousin, I'm glad hes part of the fam and not the competition!!!
> *



:wow:


----------



## midwestcoast

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@May 29 2011, 02:35 PM~20652184
> *Damn cousin, I'm glad hes part of the fam and not the competition!!!
> *


x2


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


>


:biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

indyzmosthated said:


> wow


Thanks Bro!!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

:wave::wave:


41bowtie said:


> :fool2:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

A big thanks to all yall, thats what keeps me goin


----------



## 41bowtie

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> :wave::wave:



I need to stop by and chill with some maddogg 20/20s


----------



## silver-metal 82

What's up bob


----------



## SPOOK82

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Naptown>I<Rider

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


>


:420:


----------



## Los Neighbors

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Thanks my brother :biggrin:


:biggrin: it was nice chilling with you this weekend  you will be seeing more of ALL of us now :biggrin:


----------



## rag6treimpala

Los Neighbors said:


> :biggrin: it was nice chilling with you this weekend  you will be seeing more of ALL of us now :biggrin:


YOUR UP NOW HOMIE:wave:hno::yes::drama:


----------



## Los Neighbors

rag6treimpala said:


> YOUR UP NOW HOMIE:wave:hno::yes::drama:


:thumbsup:.... ur car looks bad  love the posing 3 especially with all that chrome :biggrin:


----------



## rag6treimpala

Los Neighbors said:


> :thumbsup:.... ur car looks bad  love the posing 3 especially with all that chrome :biggrin:


 all credit goes to bob :worship: "I" dreamed it but he worked his magic :thumbsup: and made my dream come true... "IT WAS ALL A DREAM" I USE TO READ LOWRIDER MAGAZINE..., NOW I PUSH 63 RAG WHEN I HIT THE SCENE....:roflmao:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

41bowtie said:


> I need to stop by and chill with some maddogg 20/20s


:wave:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

silver-metal 82 said:


> What's up bob


:happysad:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Los Neighbors said:


> :biggrin: it was nice chilling with you this weekend  you will be seeing more of ALL of us now :biggrin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

rag6treimpala said:


> all credit goes to bob :worship: "I" dreamed it but he worked his magic :thumbsup: and made my dream come true... "IT WAS ALL A DREAM" I USE TO READ LOWRIDER MAGAZINE..., NOW I PUSH 63 RAG WHEN I HIT THE SCENE....:roflmao:


No way bro,credit goes to you, If It wasnt for guys like you Id be custom painting lawn mowers and putting big block chevys in them so I can look cool cutting the grass


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

oh ya G I did call in some of the pros to help on your car


----------



## rag6treimpala

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> oh ya G I did call in some of the pros to help on your car


 now i cant show my lil dude this he might get mad:finger::roflmao:


----------



## Los Neighbors

rag6treimpala said:


> all credit goes to bob :worship: "I" dreamed it but he worked his magic :thumbsup: and made my dream come true... "IT WAS ALL A DREAM" I USE TO READ LOWRIDER MAGAZINE..., NOW I PUSH 63 RAG WHEN I HIT THE SCENE....:roflmao:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Los Neighbors

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> oh ya G I did call in some of the pros to help on your car


:roflmao: tell him to work on the White caddy thats there too lol since hes handier than me :happysad: :roflmao:


----------



## rag6treimpala

DAMN rudy what did bob do to ya homie? THATS THAT MAGIC POTION I WAS TALKING ABOUT :roflmao: MUST BE IN THE BEER... ILL TAKE HALF A BEER BOB 20S ALL OVER AGAIN:thumbsup::thumbsup::roflmao:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Yo G, my buddy took a vid with his phone but couldnt e-mail it to me so I just recorded it from his phone, bad vid but you can get the idea


----------



## rag6treimpala

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Yo G, my buddy took a vid with his phone but couldnt e-mail it to me so I just recorded it from his phone, bad vid but you can get the idea


 ALL SHIIIIT!


----------



## Los Neighbors

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Yo G, my buddy took a vid with his phone but couldnt e-mail it to me so I just recorded it from his phone, bad vid but you can get the idea


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Damn G, I guess since you aint going to be here for another 16 hours or so, and I got er all cleaned up and the top is down, I might have to put some Illinois tags on er and take the wife out for a steak and do a lil cruzin after that


----------



## cashmoneyspeed

Bad ass rag top. I stare at that '63 rag everytime i'm at your shop but to see it swing like that just leaves me speechless............


----------



## rag6treimpala

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Damn G, I guess since you aint going to be here for another 16 hours or so, and I got er all cleaned up and the top is down, I might have to put some Illinois tags on er and take the wife out for a steak and do a lil cruzin after that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hey... fill her up wit them high ass gas prices and park her valet on 3 wheels:thumbsup:


----------



## mr gonzalez

hey bob u dont got any setups for sale pm


----------



## gold cutt 84

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Yo G, my buddy took a vid with his phone but couldnt e-mail it to me so I just recorded it from his phone, bad vid but you can get the idea


Bad ass work bob!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## silver-metal 82

gold cutt 84 said:


> Bad ass work bob!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


What's up homie had a good weekend


----------



## gold cutt 84

silver-metal 82 said:


> What's up homie had a good weekend


Defiantly a good weekend bro thanks for stopping by and kicking it with us for Lisa birthday party.


----------



## silver-metal 82

gold cutt 84 said:


> Defiantly a good weekend bro thanks for stopping by and kicking it with us for Lisa birthday party.


Anytime bro thanxs for the invite


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

gold cutt 84 said:


> Bad ass work bob!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


 Thanks Alex How ya been?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

silver-metal 82 said:


> Anytime bro thanxs for the invite


 Droped your brothers engine at the machine shop today


----------



## viejitos54

I see my homies 40 in the back ,got any pics cant wait to see it slammed


----------



## gold cutt 84

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Thanks Alex How ya been?


I been super tired I feel I like I haven't slept in months. Working third shift and trying to hustle at the same time. We got to hang out soon haven't been to your shop in a min


----------



## DJ Englewood

cashmoneyspeed said:


> Bad ass rag top. I stare at that '63 rag everytime i'm at your shop but to see it swing like that just leaves me speechless............


is that thet same one that was around the old shop in north lake?


----------



## DJ Englewood

yo bob i have a question i want to leave the carpet in my trunk like this but i'm concerned about sparks and fire or leaks 








[/IMG]


----------



## Los Neighbors

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Droped your brothers engine at the machine shop today


:biggrin:
thanks Bobby!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

viejitos54 said:


> I see my homies 40 in the back ,got any pics cant wait to see it slammed


Havnt takin any pics yet, Il post some at the end of the week, should be done by then


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

gold cutt 84 said:


> I been super tired I feel I like I haven't slept in months. Working third shift and trying to hustle at the same time. We got to hang out soon haven't been to your shop in a min


 Its not easy burnin the canlde at both ends. Now you know how I feel and Im only doing it at one job. Ya stop on out when you get a chance, we can do some bench hoppin


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

DJ Englewood said:


> is that thet same one that was around the old shop in north lake?


 Yes sir, was a big job but its done now


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

DJ Englewood said:


> yo bob i have a question i want to leave the carpet in my trunk like this but i'm concerned about sparks and fire or leaks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


 As long as everything is hooked up right theres no problem. but even if its hooked up right and your not good on the switch (over locking),or not keepin your batteries charged ect. yes you could have problems. I like to leave the carpet in.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Los Neighbors said:


> :biggrin:
> thanks Bobby!


 No thank you..........On your Caddy soon


----------



## gold cutt 84

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Its not easy burnin the canlde at both ends. Now you know how I feel and Im only doing it at one job. Ya stop on out when you get a chance, we can do some bench hoppin


Will do ill take the bush light! :biggrin:uffin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> No thank you..........On your Caddy soon


:biggrin: cant wait bobby... cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

gold cutt 84 said:


> Will do ill take the bush light! :biggrin:uffin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Los Neighbors said:


> :biggrin: cant wait bobby... cant wait :biggrin:


I Know your ready Bro


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Bob got that package out today for ya,,,call me when u get it


----------



## rag6treimpala

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Yes sir, was a big job but its done now


 i POPPED THAT LEFT SHOCK CLEAN OFF TODAY DAMN IT ! NEED A NEW SHOCK


----------



## rag6treimpala

Los Neighbors said:


> :biggrin: cant wait bobby... cant wait :biggrin:


 I KNOW THE FEELING BRO.:roflmao::biggrin::wave::x:


----------



## PURA SANGRE

gold cutt 84 said:


> Will do ill take the bush light! :biggrin:uffin:


and a pack of kools (blue box)!uffin:uffin::thumbsup: what up bobby? got room for my frame on the 78?theres like a two week window to get it shipped let me know..


----------



## Los Neighbors

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> I Know your ready Bro


:biggrin: OH YES!!! 
gotta go pay u a visit soon


----------



## Los Neighbors

rag6treimpala said:


> I KNOW THE FEELING BRO.:roflmao::biggrin::wave::x:


:roflmao: but tell me it wasnt worth it?????? :biggrin: ive seen ur car up close and personal and its bad ass i love ur engine


----------



## DJ Englewood

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> As long as everything is hooked up right theres no problem. but even if its hooked up right and your not good on the switch (over locking),or not keepin your batteries charged ect. yes you could have problems. I like to leave the carpet in.


----------



## rag6treimpala

Los Neighbors said:


> :roflmao: but tell me it wasnt worth it?????? :biggrin: ive seen ur car up close and personal and its bad ass i love ur engine


hell yeah it was worth it homie !!!


----------



## PURA SANGRE

rag6treimpala said:


> hell yeah it was worth it homie !!!


 good things come to those who wait!!! badass 63 bro! dream car for most of us ! and look who built it :worship::worship::worship::thumbsup::gotta get my 78 in there bobby!!!!!!!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Bob got that package out today for ya,,,call me when u get it


 Thats some fast service there bro:thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

rag6treimpala said:


> i POPPED THAT LEFT SHOCK CLEAN OFF TODAY DAMN IT ! NEED A NEW SHOCK


That will happen evey now then till you get used to it


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

PURA SANGRE said:


> and a pack of kools (blue box)!uffin:uffin::thumbsup: what up bobby? got room for my frame on the 78?theres like a two week window to get it shipped let me know..


That might work out good , cars are starting to go out the door pretty good


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Los Neighbors said:


> :biggrin: OH YES!!!
> gotta go pay u a visit soon


:thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

rag6treimpala said:


> hell yeah it was worth it homie !!!


Thanks Yall


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Juans 40 all bagged up


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## Shorty23

*MY 93 BIG BODY SET-UP HI-LOW HOLLYWOOD SERIES EQUIPT*

HERE U GO BOB!!!

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## silver-metal 82

Shorty23 said:


> HERE U GO BOB!!!
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


 What's up bob


----------



## viejitos54

LOOKS GOOD HOLLYWOOD:thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Shorty23 said:


> HERE U GO BOB!!!
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Thanks alot Shorty:thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

silver-metal 82 said:


> What's up bob


How ya doin Danny?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

viejitos54 said:


> LOOKS GOOD HOLLYWOOD:thumbsup:


Thanks Brother


----------



## midwestcoast

rag6treimpala said:


> ALL SHIIIIT!


 AW SHIT G THAT TREY SWANGIN THATS HOW THA ''I'' DO IT


----------



## Los Neighbors

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> :thumbsup:


:biggrin:
sorry bobby been busy at work havent had a chance to go up there.. maybe next week i slow down again to go bother you and drink a few beers lol


----------



## SPOOK82

hey bob do you have any plugs for a adex in stock i need one asap


----------



## silver-metal 82

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> How ya doin Danny?


Just working bobby hope u doing ok see u soon


----------



## Team CCE

CHIPPER!!!!!:sprint:


----------



## Los Neighbors

:biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Los Neighbors said:


> :biggrin:
> sorry bobby been busy at work havent had a chance to go up there.. maybe next week i slow down again to go bother you and drink a few beers lol


 No problem bro, still a little behind right now, but catchin up fast


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

SPOOK82 said:


> hey bob do you have any plugs for a adex in stock i need one asap


No sorry dude, Id have to order it.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

silver-metal 82 said:


> Just working bobby hope u doing ok see u soon


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Team CCE said:


> CHIPPER!!!!!:sprint:


I cant be Chippin If im not playin anymore:twak: :biggrin:


----------



## fons

:thumbsup:


HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> I cant be Chippin If im not playin anymore:twak: :biggrin:


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GarciaJ100

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> I cant be Chippin If im not playin anymore:twak: :biggrin:


once a player always a player, at least thats what the ladies tell me


----------



## Los Neighbors

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> No problem bro, still a little behind right now, but catchin up fast


  oooh so im picking up my car next week? lol jk imma see when we can all go n bs for a while


----------



## silver-metal 82

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> I cant be Chippin If im not playin anymore:twak: :biggrin:


What's up bobby


----------



## silver-metal 82

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> I cant be Chippin If im not playin anymore:twak: :biggrin:


What's up bobby u working hard


----------



## Mideast




----------



## Shorty23

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Thanks alot Shorty:thumbsup:


NO PROBLEM BOB....IM GONNA HAVE TO COME THROUGH A CRACK A FEW COLD ONES WITH U BEFORE U GO BRO...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

fons said:


> :thumbsup:
> :thumbsup:


:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Dosnt that only apply to pimps?:biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Los Neighbors said:


> oooh so im picking up my car next week? lol jk imma see when we can all go n bs for a while


:thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

silver-metal 82 said:


> What's up bobby u working hard


You know it brother:yes:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Mideast said:


>


Thats a cool pic with the stick and car in the back ground, but whos the homley lookin old white dude?:rofl::rofl::rofl: Thanks bro cool pic:thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Shorty23 said:


> NO PROBLEM BOB....IM GONNA HAVE TO COME THROUGH A CRACK A FEW COLD ONES WITH U BEFORE U GO BRO...:thumbsup::thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## Los Neighbors

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> :thumbsup:


:biggrin: progress? :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82

What's up bobby


----------



## rag6treimpala

sup bob :inout::inout:


----------



## Team CCE

BOB'S A SUPER CHIPPER!!!!!!:sprint:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

silver-metal 82 said:


> What's up bobby


:wave:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

rag6treimpala said:


> sup bob :inout::inout:


 Waz up G....Get that shock fixed?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Team CCE said:


> BOB'S A SUPER CHIPPER!!!!!!:sprint:


I got your super chip right here:naughty::naughty:


----------



## rag6treimpala

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Waz up G....Get that shock fixed?


 not yet i just took it off fuck it lol


----------



## silver-metal 82

TTT


----------



## SPOOK82

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## silver-metal 82

Hello bobby what's up


----------



## Los Neighbors

:wave: progress? :biggrin:


----------



## green reaper

:drama:


----------



## GarciaJ100

hey Bobby, stop by our picnic this sat. i ll suply the BUSH LIGHT,
MAJESTICS C.C.
CHICAGO GET TOGETHER/picnic
SATURDAY, JULY 2ND, 2011
SUNDOWN MEADOW FOREST PRESERVE
ON LAGRANGE RD. BY STEVENSWON EXPWY (i55)


----------



## PURA SANGRE

GarciaJ100 said:


> hey Bobby, stop by our picnic this sat. i ll suply the BUSH LIGHT,
> MAJESTICS C.C.
> CHICAGO GET TOGETHER/picnic
> SATURDAY, JULY 2ND, 2011
> SUNDOWN MEADOW FOREST PRESERVE
> ON LAGRANGE RD. BY STEVENSWON EXPWY (i55)


 ill take a few packs of kools if booby gos


----------



## PURA SANGRE

PURA SANGRE said:


> ill take a few packs of kools if booby gos


 Bobby


----------



## silver-metal 82

Bobby nice chilling with u today had a blast like always.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

rag6treimpala said:


> not yet i just took it off fuck it lol


Dont leave it off you wont like it


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

SPOOK82 said:


> :wave::wave::wave:


:wave::wave:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

green reaper said:


> :drama:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

GarciaJ100 said:


> hey Bobby, stop by our picnic this sat. i ll suply the BUSH LIGHT,
> MAJESTICS C.C.
> CHICAGO GET TOGETHER/picnic
> SATURDAY, JULY 2ND, 2011
> SUNDOWN MEADOW FOREST PRESERVE
> ON LAGRANGE RD. BY STEVENSWON EXPWY (i55)


Thanks Bro , Ill try to make it but gotta work see if I can get out before you rap it up


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

PURA SANGRE said:


> ill take a few packs of kools if booby gos


Make that a carton:rofl:Waz up Joe? You Almost ready to bring the Caddy?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

silver-metal 82 said:


> Bobby nice chilling with u today had a blast like always.


Ya it was cool just chillin for a while, stop by any time guys:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## PURA SANGRE

Almost ready for my hollywood set up for my 78!!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

PURA SANGRE said:


> Almost ready for my hollywood set up for my 78!!


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ocsupreme85

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


WATS UP BOB 
:wave:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

ocsupreme85 said:


> WATS UP BOB
> :wave:


:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Bills 57 is done. This is what it looked like when it came in


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Now....


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## GarciaJ100

whats up Bobby.. that truck came out real nice


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

GarciaJ100 said:


> whats up Bobby.. that truck came out real nice


Thanks Bro...Gus Vic and me put alot of work in this one. Sorry didnt make it to the picinic, looked like a good time


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## SPOOK82

TRUCK LOOKS REAL GOOD BOB :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## silver-metal 82

Bobby Looks really nice bro good work again.


----------



## Los Neighbors

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


>


Looking good bobby!! Looking good


----------



## silver-metal 82

TTT


----------



## mr chicago

Truck came out nice Bob. I should've had you do my damn engine:thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Thanks Guys:biggrin: He's real happy with it


----------



## Los Neighbors




----------



## GarciaJ100

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Thanks Bro...Gus Vic and me put alot of work in this one. Sorry didnt make it to the picinic, looked like a good time


no prob BOBBY we know you a busy man now a days... it was good lots of beer and food going around.. we should do a show @ your shop BOBBY.. then we do a hop off.. no pay outs just hop what you got !!!! what you think BOBBY.. set it up.. if you build it they will come !!!! :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

GarciaJ100 said:


> no prob BOBBY we know you a busy man now a days... it was good lots of beer and food going around.. we should do a show @ your shop BOBBY.. then we do a hop off.. no pay outs just hop what you got !!!! what you think BOBBY.. set it up.. if you build it they will come !!!! :roflmao::roflmao:


Ya I seen the pics and it looked like It was a good time. Might have a little something before I leave, probley not a show but just a get together with some food and drinks and of course some hoppin for the fun of it


----------



## silver-metal 82

What's up bobby u keeping busy


----------



## rag6treimpala

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Ya I seen the pics and it looked like It was a good time. Might have a little something before I leave, probley not a show but just a get together with some food and drinks and of course some hoppin for the fun of it


 man your not going to move atleast no time soon look at all them cars you got:wave:
:wave:


----------



## PURA SANGRE

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Ya I seen the pics and it looked like It was a good time. Might have a little something before I leave, probley not a show but just a get together with some food and drinks and of course some hoppin for the fun of it


:thumbsup::thumbsupn a saturday bobby!!!!! still waiting on my frame swap for the 78 fuckn got slow at work ! shit i might have to follow you to mississippi!!!!!!!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

:wave::yes:


silver-metal 82 said:


> What's up bobby u keeping busy


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

rag6treimpala said:


> man your not going to move atleast no time soon look at all them cars you got:wave: Waz up G? Ya when you look at that it looks like no time soon right? But I gotta go before winter. I still gotta send you those pics on the cd


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

PURA SANGRE said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsupn a saturday bobby!!!!! still waiting on my frame swap for the 78 fuckn got slow at work ! shit i might have to follow you to mississippi!!!!!!!


Your welcome to bring it down, Maybe team up with some of the other homies, sounds like alot of peeps are still going to bring there stuff even tho Im down there. we"ll see if thats trueuffin::dunno:


----------



## PURA SANGRE

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Your welcome to bring it down, Maybe team up with some of the other homies, sounds like alot of peeps are still going to bring there stuff even tho Im down there. we"ll see if thats trueuffin::dunno:


for sure hollywood! like jimmy said "IF YOU BUILD IT THEY WILL COME!!":worship::worship::worship::biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Ya I seen the pics and it looked like It was a good time. Might have a little something before I leave, probley not a show but just a get together with some food and drinks and of course some hoppin for the fun of it


Sup bob , truck looks real good !!! I'm down to roll set a date they will come homie. Your avi pic brings back memories at the shop hopping the hulk , and the R.O picnic off of I 55 . uffin:uffin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Ya I seen the pics and it looked like It was a good time. Might have a little something before I leave, probley not a show but just a get together with some food and drinks and of course some hoppin for the fun of it


:thumbsup:


----------



## CUZICAN

Looking to get a 65 impala convertible frame wrapped how much total shipped to 20653


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

PURA SANGRE said:


> for sure hollywood! like jimmy said "IF YOU BUILD IT THEY WILL COME!!":worship::worship::worship::biggrin:


iT WOULD BE A GOOD TIME IM SURE


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Thanks bro, Ya those were fun days right?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Los Neighbors said:


> :thumbsup:


:wave::wave:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

CUZICAN said:


> Looking to get a 65 impala convertible frame wrapped how much total shipped to 20653


Are you shipping the frame here or do you need me to get one here?


----------



## CUZICAN

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Are you shipping the frame here or do you need me to get one here?


Probably easier to get one there.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

CUZICAN said:


> Probably easier to get one there.[/QUOTELet me see If I can find a frame and what it will cost


----------



## Los Neighbors

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> :wave::wave:


whats going on bob! havent forgotten about you just have to many things going on right now definetly gonna hit u up soon


----------



## silver-metal 82

What's up bobby


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Los Neighbors said:


> whats going on bob! havent forgotten about you just have to many things going on right now definetly gonna hit u up soon


Thats cool bro, Got started on the Caddy today, Rudy got all the old body mounts out, now I just got to make up the metal to fix them


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

silver-metal 82 said:


> What's up bobby


----------



## PURA SANGRE

sup bob ! haveing a cold one? shit i just got back to work this week i was off a couple weeks


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Solitos gettin ready


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

PURA SANGRE said:


> sup bob ! haveing a cold one? shit i just got back to work this week i was off a couple weeks


You know it bro its after hours so im havin a cold one. That sucks being off for a couple weeks,hang in there bro


----------



## PURA SANGRE

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> You know it bro its after hours so im havin a cold one. That sucks being off for a couple weeks,hang in there bro


same here i get home and have to drink at least 6 pack to sleep like a baby!!:rofl::rofl::biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Thats cool bro, Got started on the Caddy today, Rudy got all the old body mounts out, now I just got to make up the metal to fix them


 :biggrin: i saw.. cant wait to go check it out maybe in 2 weeks when i come back from cali :biggrin: keep doing your thang bobby


----------



## Los Neighbors

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Solitos gettin ready
> View attachment 335372


 Nice
I like the white car next to it as well :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

:wave::inout:


----------



## silver-metal 82

What's up bobby


----------



## silver-metal 82

NIMSTER64 said:


> :wave::inout:


 What's up neighbor


----------



## SPOOK82

TTT


----------



## Los Neighbors

NIMSTER64 said:


> :wave::inout:


Nice seeing you on sunday bro


----------



## silver-metal 82

TTT


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Heres a bad ass ride, Ol Gasser from the 60s . We got to get the engine running and tune it, check the suspension and drive train, and Gus is going to do an Ol school interior,and Vic is going to do the Ol school music.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Oh ya Art just updated the web site, check it out , he helps out alot, real nice work. If I did your car and you dont see it up there yet, it will be up soon. lot of work trying to keep up with all this stuff.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

This is Tonys 65 Mustang in for disc brake conversion


----------



## silver-metal 82

What's up bobby nice chilling with u and it was perfect timing like always.


----------



## PURA SANGRE

yo hollywood thought u might get a kick of this old pic i found.....78 regal..summer 1989






one my first lowriders....


----------



## PURA SANGRE

this was the summer 1989


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

silver-metal 82 said:


> What's up bobby nice chilling with u and it was perfect timing like always.


 Yes sir, same here bro. Thanks for the refreshments again


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

PURA SANGRE said:


> this was the summer 1989
> View attachment 339854


Thats cool bro, car looks good, whos the youngster in the pic?:rofl::rofl::thumbsup::thumbsupamm, you younger then me and been doin it a couple years longer then me:thumbsup:


----------



## PURA SANGRE

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Thats cool bro, car looks good, whos the youngster in the pic?:rofl::rofl::thumbsup::thumbsupamm, you younger then me and been doin it a couple years longer then me:thumbsup:


 actually this 77 MC was my first one bobby .the year was 1987 i was 14 yrs old driving with no license going to high school in it and working 2 jobs!


----------



## PURA SANGRE

PURA SANGRE said:


> yo hollywood thought u might get a kick of this old pic i found.....78 regal..summer 1989
> View attachment 339853
> one my first lowriders....


 i remember paying$600 for this complete paint job $250 for the used tru-classics and $80 bucks for a used fenner stone pump and strokes!! all done in del ,rio texas me and my cuz did the getto install in about 10hrs ..later drove it back to illinois 1500 miles. at 16yrs old 10 yrs later i walked into hollywood kustoms to talk about a set up in my 'new' silver fleetwood!:biggrin:


----------



## PURA SANGRE

my 93 fleetwood ​2011 majestics picnic homeboy alex hittn it!!


----------



## silver-metal 82

TTT


----------



## PURA SANGRE

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Thats cool bro, car looks good, whos the youngster in the pic?:rofl::rofl::thumbsup::thumbsupamm, you younger then me and been doin it a couple years longer then me:thumbsup:


 YEP BUT UR THE MASTER BOBBY!!:worship::worship::worship::yes:uffin:


----------



## silver-metal 82

What's up bobby that's good u keeping busy


----------



## SPOOK82

TTT 
SEE YOU OVER THE WEEK END BOB


----------



## Los Neighbors

Bob havent forgotten about you


----------



## silver-metal 82

TTT


----------



## SPOOK82

TTT FOR HOLLYWOOD THANKS ALOT FOR TAKING TIME AND THROWING DOWN ON MY CUTTY BOB HERES SOME PICS I TOOK


----------



## silver-metal 82

Looks really good bobby keep up the good work


----------



## Los Neighbors

Bobby! Nice chilling with u Saturday next time ill go after work so we can drink a few brews


----------



## PURA SANGRE

SPOOK82 said:


> TTT FOR HOLLYWOOD THANKS ALOT FOR TAKING TIME AND THROWING DOWN ON MY CUTTY BOB HERES SOME PICS I TOOK


 real nice bro ! hollywood style !!!uffin:


----------



## silver-metal 82

What's up bobby


----------



## SPOOK82

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## silver-metal 82

TTT


----------



## silver-metal 82

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Yes sir, same here bro. Thanks for the refreshments again


 What's up bobby u keeping cool


----------



## silver-metal 82

TTT


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

SPOOK82 said:


> TTT FOR HOLLYWOOD THANKS ALOT FOR TAKING TIME AND THROWING DOWN ON MY CUTTY BOB HERES SOME PICS I TOOK


Thanks for the Biz bro:thumbsup: That blue did add alot to what you already had on the car. Thanks for the pics too


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

silver-metal 82 said:


> What's up bobby


:wave::wave:


----------



## green reaper

:wave:


----------



## gold cutt 84

uffin: :wave:


----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT


----------



## silver-metal 82

TTT


----------



## silver-metal 82

What's up bobby


----------



## Los Neighbors

:biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82

TTT


----------



## Los Neighbors

:drama:


----------



## Los Neighbors

:sprint:


----------



## Los Neighbors

:x::biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

PURA SANGRE said:


> real nice bro ! hollywood style !!!uffin:


Thanks Joe how you doin?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

green reaper said:


> :wave:


Hey Johnny:wave:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

gold cutt 84 said:


> uffin: :wave:


Waz up Alex? you doin ok?


----------



## PURA SANGRE

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Thanks Joe how you doin?


 been kinda broke bro hit n miss at work but makin it barely !! shit i might have to copy u and get outa dodge !!!but texas for me:biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Los Neighbors said:


> :x::biggrin:


Almost done bro:biggrin:maybe tomorrow


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

PURA SANGRE said:


> been kinda broke bro hit n miss at work but makin it barely !! shit i might have to copy u and get outa dodge !!!but texas for me:biggrin:


I hear ya bro. seems alot of peeps have the same story, and I got a feeling its going to get worse before it gets better:angry:Texas is a cool place to go too, I like Texas, they have there own rules that are pretty much againest what the rest of the nation thinks:thumbsup:and it seems to be working.


----------



## PURA SANGRE

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> I hear ya bro. seems alot of peeps have the same story, and I got a feeling its going to get worse before it gets better:angry:Texas is a cool place to go too, I like Texas, they have there own rules that are pretty much againest what the rest of the nation thinks:thumbsup:and it seems to be working.


 yep..... u still leaveing in november??? how bout that cook out n hop at ur shop oct????


----------



## Los Neighbors

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Almost done bro:biggrin:maybe tomorrow


:thumbsup: Just hit me up


----------



## silver-metal 82

TTT


----------



## Los Neighbors

:run:


----------



## silver-metal 82

TTT


----------



## silver-metal 82

What's up bobby


----------



## Los Neighbors

:worship: bob! loved the job you did on the caddy thanks alot for everything as always you did a GREAT job on it.


----------



## rag6treimpala

Los Neighbors said:


> :worship: bob! loved the job you did on the caddy thanks alot for everything as always you did a GREAT job on it.


:h5:


----------



## SPOOK82

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Los Neighbors

rag6treimpala said:


> :h5:


:wave: hows the tre? :biggrin:


----------



## rag6treimpala

*peace of mind*



Los Neighbors said:


> :wave: hows the tre? :biggrin:


:thumbsupeace of mind homie


----------



## Los Neighbors

Looking realll good


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

PURA SANGRE said:


> yep..... u still leaveing in november??? how bout that cook out n hop at ur shop oct????


 Dont know exactly when Im goin yet, still tryin to sell the house. Still thinkin bout that cook out n hop thing too, It would be more like Lowriders, hop and cook out. Ill see what happens, got a lot goin on right know and its even hard to think straight.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Los Neighbors said:


> :worship: bob! loved the job you did on the caddy thanks alot for everything as always you did a GREAT job on it.


Thanks, Im glad your happy with it. And THANK YOU for your biz:biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

silver-metal 82 said:


> What's up bobby


:wave:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

SPOOK82 said:


> :wave::wave::wave:


:wave:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

rag6treimpala said:


> :thumbsupeace of mind homie
> View attachment 349885


Lookin good G. I kinda miss that car being here.


----------



## silver-metal 82

What's up bobby


----------



## Los Neighbors

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Thanks, Im glad your happy with it. And THANK YOU for your biz:biggrin:


im VERY happy with it :biggrin:... ur welcome and i MIGHT go back ONE MORE TIME and do a little more detail work to it :Biggrin: not sure yet


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Heres a few that just got done


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## PURA SANGRE

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Dont know exactly when Im goin yet, still tryin to sell the house. Still thinkin bout that cook out n hop thing too, It would be more like Lowriders, hop and cook out. Ill see what happens, got a lot goin on right know and its even hard to think straight.


 cool bro u let us kno


----------



## Los Neighbors

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## rag6treimpala

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Lookin good G. I kinda miss that car being here.


 I dont !!! $$$$$$$:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## silver-metal 82

Looks real nice bobby u snaped again.


----------



## Los Neighbors

Bob thanks for looking at the cutty saturday it ran like a champ and sounded mean :thumbsup:...


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

rag6treimpala said:


> I dont !!! $$$$$$$:roflmao::roflmao:


 I know you dont , I miss it cause I like the car, like the way it came out:biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

silver-metal 82 said:


> Looks real nice bobby u snaped again.


Thanks bro


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Los Neighbors said:


> Bob thanks for looking at the cutty saturday it ran like a champ and sounded mean :thumbsup:...


Glad your happy with it, just try to stay out of the throtle, youll burn thoses 13s of the rims:roflmao:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Got Dons front end painted today on his Judge


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

G Bodys in line Saturday


----------



## Los Neighbors

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Glad your happy with it, just try to stay out of the throtle, youll burn thoses 13s of the rims:roflmao:


:roflmao: uhm i drive like a grandma what are u talking about :biggrin:


----------



## rag6treimpala

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> I know you dont , I miss it cause I like the car, like the way it came out:biggrin:


:h5: i like the way it came out too i get lots of comments, random people hunking horns, old folks saying i had one or that car takes me back to when etc...... then they see the undies and say DAMN THAT CAR IS REAL CLEAN...... BUT THE KIDS YOU GOTTA LOVE THE KIDS ON THE CORNER WAVING THEY HANDS LIKE HIT THE SWITCH HIT THE SWITCH...... I GOT THE PACKAGE THANKS & LIL g WAS HAPPY ALSO THANKS AGAIN BOB


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Los Neighbors said:


> :roflmao: uhm i drive like a grandma what are u talking about :biggrin:


 tHAT MAY BE TRUE BUT i KNOW YOU DONT HIT SWITCHS LIKE A GRANDMA:rofl:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

rag6treimpala said:


> :h5: i like the way it came out too i get lots of comments, random people hunking horns, old folks saying i had one or that car takes me back to when etc...... then they see the undies and say DAMN THAT CAR IS REAL CLEAN...... BUT THE KIDS YOU GOTTA LOVE THE KIDS ON THE CORNER WAVING THEY HANDS LIKE HIT THE SWITCH HIT THE SWITCH...... I GOT THE PACKAGE THANKS & LIL g WAS HAPPY ALSO THANKS AGAIN BOB


Im Glad you like the way it came out, But bring it back so I can just have it here. Good for biz. Im glad Lil G liked his gift:biggrin:


----------



## GoodTimes317

are you doing any cruises or picnic's other anything soon. I thought i heard mando say something about you doing something here in the near future...


----------



## GoodTimes317

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


>



Nice touch.. Never seen this before!!!


----------



## silver-metal 82

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> tHAT MAY BE TRUE BUT i KNOW YOU DONT HIT SWITCHS LIKE A GRANDMA:rofl:


 U got that right bob lol


----------



## gold cutt 84

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> tHAT MAY BE TRUE BUT i KNOW YOU DONT HIT SWITCHS LIKE A GRANDMA:rofl:


Lolol that's very true he don't Hello bob how are you :wave:


----------



## Team CCE

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Got Dons front end painted today on his Judge


Not to bad from a rattle can......:biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE

silver-metal 82 said:


> U got that right bob lol


Thats cuz dem pits in da trunk:thumbsup:uffin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> tHAT MAY BE TRUE BUT i KNOW YOU DONT HIT SWITCHS LIKE A GRANDMA:rofl:


:roflmao: i barely hit the switches!


----------



## Los Neighbors

Team CCE said:


> Thats cuz dem pits in da trunk:thumbsup:uffin:


The cutty does :biggrin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

1986Oscar said:


> Nice touch.. Never seen this before!!!


Bobby got the magic touch :biggrin:... i loved how that came out


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

1986Oscar said:


> are you doing any cruises or picnic's other anything soon. I thought i heard mando say something about you doing something here in the near future...


No not doing any shows or picincs this year that I know of, Real busy trying to finish what I got going and keep up with the regular biz so I can move


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

1986Oscar said:


> Nice touch.. Never seen this before!!!


Thanks, just trying somthing different


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

gold cutt 84 said:


> Lolol that's very true he don't Hello bob how are you :wave:


Whats up Alex? You doin alright?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Team CCE said:


> Not to bad from a rattle can......:biggrin:


 Ya Im starting to get the hang of these spray cans:roflmao:WHATS UP B? HOW YOU DOIN?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Los Neighbors said:


> :roflmao: i barely hit the switches!


:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Los Neighbors said:


> Bobby got the magic touch :biggrin:... i loved how that came out


Thanks Bro:biggrin:


----------



## gold cutt 84

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Whats up Alex? You doin alright?


Been good just working


----------



## DJ Englewood

Yo Bob :wave: pics of your work @ Streetlow


----------



## Los Neighbors

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


:roflmao: i dont! lol i dont hit the switch i abuse it lol 



HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Thanks Bro:biggrin:


:thumbsup:


DJ Englewood said:


> Yo Bob :wave: pics of your work @ Streetlow


:thumbsup: next year we will have 2 more cars with Hollywoods work in it


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

gold cutt 84 said:


> Been good just working


:thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

DJ Englewood said:


> Yo Bob :wave: pics of your work @ Streetlow


Thanks DJ.... nice pics, Man we did that Caddy about a 100 years ago


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Los Neighbors said:


> :roflmao: i dont! lol i dont hit the switch i abuse it lol
> Thats what I mean:roflmao:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> :thumbsup: next year we will have 2 more cars with Hollywoods work in it


 :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DJ Englewood

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Thanks DJ.... nice pics, Man we did that Caddy about a 100 years ago


:thumbsup:


----------



## silver-metal 82

TTT


----------



## Los Neighbors

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Keeping busy bobby?


----------



## silver-metal 82

What's up bobby


----------



## Los Neighbors

:inout:


----------



## A&Rplating

whats up bob ill see you later this week and this time ill bring 2 blocks just in case


----------



## silver-metal 82

TTT


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Los Neighbors said:


> Keeping busy bobby?


:yes:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

silver-metal 82 said:


> What's up bobby


:wave:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

A&Rplating said:


> whats up bob ill see you later this week and this time ill bring 2 blocks just in case


:thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

A&Rplating said:


> whats up bob ill see you later this week and this time ill bring 2 blocks just in case


Hey guys, just tryed to pm you and its not going thru, Give me a call


----------



## silver-metal 82

TTT


----------



## Los Neighbors

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> :yes:


 :thumbsup: thats always good


----------



## A&Rplating

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Hey guys, just tryed to pm you and its not going thru, Give me a call


sounds good


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

A&Rplating said:


> sounds good


Motor is coming along good Abe, almost done


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Couple more pics of Dons 69 Judge commin together


----------



## green reaper

:thumbsup: Tsup Bob


----------



## gold cutt 84

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Couple more pics of Dons 69 Judge commin together


Looking good bob !!!!!


----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT :wave:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Now the cool shit is going on


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Tryin to get Davids Caddy ready for Bumper Bash in Louisville


----------



## GoodTimes317

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Tryin to get Davids Caddy ready for Bumper Bash in Louisville


Hope to see it there..


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Now the cool shit is going on


Hey Bob ,you gonna switch that pulley around....Big on bottom and little on top for some boost...LOL overdriven playa..Only way to make them ponies come alive


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Hey Bob ,you gonna switch that pulley around....Big on bottom and little on top for some boost...LOL overdriven playa..Only way to make them ponies come alive


Ive been tryin to talk him in to that but so far he wants to stay with this setup, but you never know I might just switch the pullys and he wont know till he hits the gas


----------



## silver-metal 82

Thanxs bobby had a good time today hopefully we ready to roll tommorow.


----------



## Los Neighbors

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Tryin to get Davids Caddy ready for Bumper Bash in Louisville


:biggrin: Thanks again bob! hopefully i see you later


----------



## A&Rplating

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Motor is coming along good Abe, almost done


looks good bob ill stop by tomorrow


----------



## silver-metal 82

TTT


----------



## KURUPT-BLOOD

TTT


----------



## silver-metal 82

What's up bobby


----------



## PIGEON

YO : )


----------



## silver-metal 82

TTT


----------



## Los Neighbors




----------



## Los Neighbors




----------



## Los Neighbors




----------



## silver-metal 82

TTT


----------



## FBPsycho'sDreams

Over 30 CATEGORIES we will be adding a DOMESTIC CATAGORY
Pay outs for HOPPERS: Single-Double. Radical if we have enough cars
1st- $300 2nd-$150 3rd-$50 
3 cars to make a catagory


----------



## silver-metal 82

What's up bobby


----------



## SPOOK82

:wave: TTT


----------



## A&Rplating

whats up bob


----------



## silver-metal 82

TTT


----------



## Los Neighbors

:inout:


----------



## silver-metal 82

U keeping busy bobby u still got cold ones or we have to stop by soon lol.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Waz up yall? Sorry havnt been on here latley. Heres some stuff we been workin on


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

So you say your headers dont fit? NO PROBLEM


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

And your valve covers dont fit? NO PROBLEM


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## PURA SANGRE

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


>


thats why its hollywood "KUSTOMS" nice n clean bobby!:thumbsup:


----------



## green reaper

NOT BAD Bob.... see that you're starting to TIG... :thumbsup: Be sure you wrap them headers...


----------



## silver-metal 82

TTT good work bobby


----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT! 

Bobbyy need to go pay you a visit soon i kinda miss being at the shop now


----------



## silver-metal 82

Los Neighbors said:


> TTT! Bobbyy need to go pay you a visit soon i kinda miss being at the shop now


 I hope just to visit not for work lol


----------



## Los Neighbors

silver-metal 82 said:


> I hope just to visit not for work lol


 :rofl: me to! i need to stop breaking my car so much!


----------



## silver-metal 82

Los Neighbors said:


> :rofl: me to! i need to stop breaking my car so much!


 I know u should slow it down alittle bit. And nice to visit bobby once in a while not always lol


----------



## Los Neighbors

silver-metal 82 said:


> I know u should slow it down alittle bit. And nice to visit bobby once in a while not always lol


 very true... BOB whats ur schedule looking like next week  i need reason to drive the caddy and cutty out there...and hopefully the galaxie to


----------



## GoodTimes317

anybody going to the cruise tomorrow at 5?


----------



## mr chicago

Good ass work Bob!!!!


----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT


----------



## silver-metal 82

What's up bobby


----------



## A&Rplating

:wave::wave:


----------



## touchdowntodd

bump for the homie .. ill be seein you this winter or spring depending on your schedule


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

PURA SANGRE said:


> thats why its hollywood "KUSTOMS" nice n clean bobby!:thumbsup:


Thanks Joe:biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

green reaper said:


> NOT BAD Bob.... see that you're starting to TIG... :thumbsup: Be sure you wrap them headers...


Thanks Johnny, How you been , havnt seen ya in a while?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

silver-metal 82 said:


> TTT good work bobby


Thanks Danny:biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Los Neighbors said:


> TTT!
> 
> Bobbyy need to go pay you a visit soon i kinda miss being at the shop now


Your welcome to stop in anytime bro


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Los Neighbors said:


> very true... BOB whats ur schedule looking like next week  i need reason to drive the caddy and cutty out there...and hopefully the galaxie to


Just waiting for the machine shop to get done then I can start building the motor


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

mr chicago said:


> Good ass work Bob!!!!


Thanks brother:thumbsup::biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

A&Rplating said:


> :wave::wave:


:wave:hows it goin guys?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

touchdowntodd said:


> bump for the homie .. ill be seein you this winter or spring depending on your schedule


Thanks bro, Try to make it earley winter, Im moving Dec. 31st


----------



## green reaper

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Thanks Johnny, How you been , havnt seen ya in a while?


Bussy on my new Project for this upcoming year... quite challanging... A lit something the rep The Midwest.


----------



## RO 4 LIFE




----------



## Los Neighbors

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Just waiting for the machine shop to get done then I can start building the motor


 :bowrofl:


----------



## silver-metal 82

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Thanks Danny:biggrin:


 Bobby I miss going to the shop and having a few cold ones got to go soon. That's good u keeping busy


----------



## touchdowntodd

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Thanks bro, Try to make it earley winter, Im moving Dec. 31st



oh shit for real? lemme see what i can do to get in before then ... ill PM u


----------



## muffin_man

uffin:


----------



## touchdowntodd

u open at all on the weekends homie? id like to drive down and say whats up an talk about my car


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

green reaper said:


> Bussy on my new Project for this upcoming year... quite challanging... A lit something the rep The Midwest.


:thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

touchdowntodd said:


> u open at all on the weekends homie? id like to drive down and say whats up an talk about my car


Im here on saturdays, not sunday


----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT


----------



## silver-metal 82

TTT


----------



## Los Neighbors

Bob Stop working so hard


----------



## PURA SANGRE

Los Neighbors said:


> Bob Stop working so hard


 never! thats why i respect bob alot he works his ass off damm december comiming close gotta go drink with bob b4 he leaves


----------



## SPOOK82

bump for the homie


----------



## silver-metal 82

What's up bobby might go visit u soon buddy.


----------



## Los Neighbors

PURA SANGRE said:


> never! thats why i respect bob alot he works his ass off damm december comiming close gotta go drink with bob b4 he leaves


 :thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Los Neighbors said:


> Bob Stop working so hard


I cant, Thats all I know how to do latley:run::run::around: busy,busy,busy


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

PURA SANGRE said:


> never! thats why i respect bob alot he works his ass off damm december comiming close gotta go drink with bob b4 he leaves


Thanks Joe, It is true just ask my wife, this is me quoting her in my imitation wife voice, talking to her mom.....All that MUTHA F"ER DOES IS WORK. Theres more to life then just working. She"s right but now a days gotta work more to pay them bills.:loco: I thought it got easyer the older you get. WRONG. Ya stop in and we can dump a couple down and sling some shit


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

SPOOK82 said:


> bump for the homie


Thanks bro:thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

silver-metal 82 said:


> What's up bobby might go visit u soon buddy.


:thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


>


Got those Headers back from the coater today, They did a real nice job on them


----------



## touchdowntodd

great work as always


----------



## silver-metal 82

TTT


----------



## DJ Englewood

PURA SANGRE said:


> never! thats why i respect bob alot he works his ass off damm december comiming close gotta go drink with bob b4 he leaves


hey that sounds good it would be kool if we could set a date everybody bring a lil something (food beer pizza etc...) and kinda give Bob a send off ya know he has put in so much work and is well respected everywhere and has repped Chicago (even though his name is Hollywood :roflmao for may years


----------



## PURA SANGRE

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Thanks Joe, It is true just ask my wife, this is me quoting her in my imitation wife voice, talking to her mom.....All that MUTHA F"ER DOES IS WORK. Theres more to life then just working. She"s right but now a days gotta work more to pay them bills.:loco: I thought it got easyer the older you get. WRONG. Ya stop in and we can dump a couple down and sling some shit


 i here ya bro at least were your going you wont deal with chicago winters ! work outdoors in average temps year round! glad i met you bro almost 13 years ago i walked into hollywood kustoms to talk about a set up in my "new fleetwood".2 yrs later i had my hollywood set up! good luck bob!:thumbsup:


----------



## PURA SANGRE

DJ Englewood said:


> hey that sounds good it would be kool if we could set a date everybody bring a lil something (food beer pizza etc...) and kinda give Bob a send off ya know he has put in so much work and is well respected everywhere and has repped Chicago (even though his name is Hollywood :roflmao for may years


 sounds good bro we gotta give bob a good send off!!!!!!!


----------



## touchdowntodd

bob u not movin for good right? u know i need some work come spring!


----------



## PURA SANGRE

summer of 2000 when i picked it up ! thats silver behind you, i believe 1st big body to come out of hollywood kustoms


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

touchdowntodd said:


> great work as always


Thanks bro


----------



## PURA SANGRE

touchdowntodd said:


> bob u not movin for good right? u know i need some work come spring!


 for good bro ! road trip next spring?:thumbsup: lmk im down to visit bob down south!:biggrin:


----------



## PURA SANGRE

[/QUOTE]this thing still around! summer 2011 majestics picnic alex hittin it!


----------



## PURA SANGRE




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

DJ Englewood said:


> hey that sounds good it would be kool if we could set a date everybody bring a lil something (food beer pizza etc...) and kinda give Bob a send off ya know he has put in so much work and is well respected everywhere and has repped Chicago (even though his name is Hollywood :roflmao for may years



Nice pic with my homies from INDIVIDUALS,VERY COOL DUDES. That would be cool to get some peeps toghther and have some fun, I wanted to try to do a little get togther with some lows and hoppers and have some food and shit goin on , but Im so busy with tryin to get these cars done that ive started and do the regular work too and tryin to sell my house, its like I have no time for anything anymore, maybe we can get somthing going before I go. I know Im going to miss this place, I already miss not going to the shows and picinics


----------



## silver-metal 82

TTT to a :cool homie


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

PURA SANGRE said:


> i here ya bro at least were your going you wont deal with chicago winters ! work outdoors in average temps year round! glad i met you bro almost 13 years ago i walked into hollywood kustoms to talk about a set up in my "new fleetwood".2 yrs later i had my hollywood set up! good luck bob!:thumbsup:


Ya Im with ya there Joe, Im not going to miss the long winters here. 

I still remember the day you walked in my shop telling me what you wanted and ya 2 years later you got it. (but you still didnt do the frame wrap) But you were happy. and you still have the car today with the same setup. Thanks Joe youve been a good customer and an even better freind:thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

touchdowntodd said:


> bob u not movin for good right? u know i need some work come spring!


Ya bro its for good, Ill be opening shop again if you dont mind the to traval.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

PURA SANGRE said:


> summer of 2000 when i picked it up ! thats silver behind you, i believe 1st big body to come out of hollywood kustoms
> View attachment 372001


I still remeber that day...Ya thats when Silver was with me, I think I gotta better pic of the caddy a little higher then that that day, Ill look for it and post it


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

this thing still around! summer 2011 majestics picnic alex hittin it!
View attachment 372009
[/QUOTE]




:thumbsup:Alex is good on the switch


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

PURA SANGRE said:


> View attachment 372010


Cool pic


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

silver-metal 82 said:


> TTT to a :cool homie


Thanks Bro


----------



## Los Neighbors

Bobby imma have to pay you a visit soon :biggrin:


----------



## PURA SANGRE

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Ya Im with ya there Joe, Im not going to miss the long winters here.
> 
> I still remember the day you walked in my shop telling me what you wanted and ya 2 years later you got it. (but you still didnt do the frame wrap) But you were happy. and you still have the car today with the same setup. Thanks Joe youve been a good customer and an even better freind:thumbsup:


same to you bob its been great see all the top notch cars you have built over the years! best of luck down south bro ! uffin:


----------



## PURA SANGRE

PURA SANGRE said:


> View attachment 372010
> [/QUanyone need any pinstripeing or leafing ?? hit up bob before hes gone!!!!!!!!!


----------



## touchdowntodd

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Ya bro its for good, Ill be opening shop again if you dont mind the to traval.



shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit homie ... ur already like 2 hours from me so idk how much farther i can go ... 

maybe we gotta talk before you leave ... get this car cut ..


----------



## silver-metal 82

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Thanks Bro


 What's up bobby let me know when u got time need electrical work I think.


----------



## Los Neighbors

PURA SANGRE said:


> PURA SANGRE said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 372010
> [/QUanyone need any pinstripeing or leafing ?? hit up bob before hes gone!!!!!!!!!
> View attachment 372895
> View attachment 372896
> 
> View attachment 372894
> View attachment 372897
> View attachment 372898
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: Bob does do some bad ass work uffin:
Click to expand...


----------



## silver-metal 82

TTT


----------



## midwestcoast

WAT UP BOB! CHECC UR EMAIL AND LEMME KNOW WAT YU WANNA DO THANX


----------



## Yuhaten63

When I grow up I want to be just like hollywood bob. I'll be the mexican bob lol dam bobby that time is almost near wish u didn't have to go wish I had this dam regal painted already so u can throw ur magic on it but times have been really hard one day hollywood ONE OF THIS DAYS!!!! I don't care if I have to trailer or drive that dam regal to ur new shop down south for u to do ur magic of touch on it


----------



## PURA SANGRE

Los Neighbors said:


> PURA SANGRE said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: Bob does do some bad ass work uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup::worship:hollywood:thumbsup:
Click to expand...


----------



## cuttsupreme

whats up Bob i hope me and my wife get a chance to see you ,were planning on coming out to your neck of the woods this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82

What's up bobby how's the shop doing


----------



## Los Neighbors

BOB!!


----------



## silver-metal 82

TTT


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Sorry Yall, Havnt been on in a while, Been real busy trying to finish everything.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Los Neighbors said:


> Bobby imma have to pay you a visit soon :biggrin:



Stop smashing the bumber on the ground that wont happen, but no prob I can fix


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

PURA SANGRE said:


> same to you bob its been great see all the top notch cars you have built over the years! best of luck down south bro ! uffin:


Thanks Joe Its been fun. Nice pics of the Caddy:thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

touchdowntodd said:


> shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit homie ... ur already like 2 hours from me so idk how much farther i can go ...
> 
> maybe we gotta talk before you leave ... get this car cut ..


Give me a call when your ready bro, I can have you ready in less then a week


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

silver-metal 82 said:


> What's up bobby let me know when u got time need electrical work I think.


 Just stop by when you get a chance , maybe its somthing simple and you dont have to rewire the hole car


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Los Neighbors said:


> PURA SANGRE said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbsup: Bob does do some bad ass work uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks bro
Click to expand...


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

aztlan_d said:


> When I grow up I want to be just like hollywood bob. I'll be the mexican bob lol dam bobby that time is almost near wish u didn't have to go wish I had this dam regal painted already so u can throw ur magic on it but times have been really hard one day hollywood ONE OF THIS DAYS!!!! I don't care if I have to trailer or drive that dam regal to ur new shop down south for u to do ur magic of touch on it


LOL:thumbsup: Ya that time is commin up fast, I hope you do come down and get your car done, Im counting on my outta state biz to keep commin in, cause where im going there are no lowriders, thats funny, now im thinking Chi town is going to be outta state. Its still going to be home to me.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

cuttsupreme said:


> whats up Bob i hope me and my wife get a chance to see you ,were planning on coming out to your neck of the woods this weekend :biggrin:


That would be cool, It was cool you all stopped in last year. You came in from Florida right?


----------



## Don Pedro

Originally Posted by *rgarcia15928*











*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________



*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*​
*Coronado Customs! Yuma,Az 
Hydraulic parts sales, service, installs, chrome 928-580-8196

Black Magic Hydraulics DISTRIBUTOR For Southwest Arizona, California 928-580-8196

Arizona's only Del Toro Bladder Pump Distributor and user since 1999'*​


----------



## Los Neighbors

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Stop smashing the bumber on the ground that wont happen, but no prob I can fix


:roflmao: i ACCIDENTLY hit the front switch a FEW times going like 80mph in the highway..its not like i was trying to gas hop or anything :happysad: its just happened to hop as i did that..... lol... i gotta go drop it off soon time is ticking


----------



## biggtone

Where's the new shop going to be???


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Los Neighbors said:


> :roflmao: i ACCIDENTLY hit the front switch a FEW times going like 80mph in the highway..its not like i was trying to gas hop or anything :happysad: its just happened to hop as i did that..... lol... i gotta go drop it off soon time is ticking


:banghead:


----------



## PURA SANGRE

sup bob u packn yet?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

biggtone said:


> Where's the new shop going to be???


 Some where in northern Mississippi, not sure yet on exact location.


----------



## silver-metal 82

What's up bobby I see ur keeping busy.


----------



## Los Neighbors

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> :banghead:


  atleast we know it hits back bumper  LOL


----------



## A&R

whats up bob are u still busy i have a list that i need done to my car let me know:thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

PURA SANGRE said:


> sup bob u packn yet?


Ya bro , been packin for the last 4 months, house that is. Havnt started pack the shop yet, still to busy


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

A&R said:


> whats up bob are u still busy i have a list that i need done to my car let me know:thumbsup:


Ya I still have a full shop, I let you know when I get an open spot


----------



## A&R

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Ya I still have a full shop, I let you know when I get an open spot


sounds good just let me know:thumbsup:


----------



## Los Neighbors

BOB!!! it was nice chilling with you the other day thanks for the input hope to go visit u again soon uffin:


----------



## TRAVIESO87

where you moving to?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Los Neighbors said:


> BOB!!! it was nice chilling with you the other day thanks for the input hope to go visit u again soon uffin:


Same here as always:thumbsup:Sorry I couldnt do anything to fix you problem that night, but it was to late to start taking somthing like that apart, we would have been here till 5 in the morning.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

TRAVIESO87 said:


> where you moving to?


Missippi


----------



## Los Neighbors

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Same here as always:thumbsup:Sorry I couldnt do anything to fix you problem that night, but it was to late to start taking somthing like that apart, we would have been here till 5 in the morning.


 dont be sorry thanks for looking at it we just wanted to make sure it wasnt something serious now that we kinda have an idea where to start we are gonna do as you told us and if that doesnt work ur gonna have all 3 cars up there soon lol jk but if it dont work we might need the "Bobby touch" on it


----------



## rag6treimpala

BOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHAT UP?


----------



## Psycho631

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Missippi


:wow:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Los Neighbors said:


> dont be sorry thanks for looking at it we just wanted to make sure it wasnt something serious now that we kinda have an idea where to start we are gonna do as you told us and if that doesnt work ur gonna have all 3 cars up there soon lol jk but if it dont work we might need the "Bobby touch" on it


Just tryin to save yo a couple bucks on somthing that might be simple to do your self. Let me know.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

rag6treimpala said:


> BOB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHAT UP?


What up BIG G? How ya been?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Psycho631 said:


> :wow:


Ya nice and cheap living down there. law makers and taxs dont change every other day like they do in the big citys.


----------



## rag6treimpala




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

rag6treimpala said:


> View attachment 388765


Nice pic:thumbsup:


----------



## SPOOK82

I STILL CANT BELIEVE YOUR GOING TO BE LEAVING THE CHI


----------



## Los Neighbors

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Just tryin to save yo a couple bucks on somthing that might be simple to do your self. Let me know.


uffin: thanks again... hopefully this week we get back on it... we had to have one last cruise before the end of the year (Winter)


----------



## CCE_GiRL

*Check out our New Switch Panels !!!! **
"Teardrop" & "Brass Knuckle" Design $89 **
Call today & order yours.!!!!
*



























*More to come..... Stay Tuned.!! **
Norma *


----------



## PIGEON

HI


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS

PIGEON said:


> HI


 ^^^


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

SPOOK82 said:


> I STILL CANT BELIEVE YOUR GOING TO BE LEAVING THE CHI


Ya, same here, but I gotta do it.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Los Neighbors said:


> uffin: thanks again... hopefully this week we get back on it... we had to have one last cruise before the end of the year (Winter)


Nice pic:thumbsup: Carefull with that Gallaxi, its do in the shop pretty soon


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

PIGEON said:


> HI


:wave::wave:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS said:


> ^^^


Whats up bro? Just sent you a PM


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Bob whats up???? How you been.... Aint dropped in a bit...


----------



## Team CCE

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Bob whats up???? How you been.... Aint dropped in a bit...


CHIPPER!!!! :sprint:


----------



## PURA SANGRE

yo bob u got a date yet for the move? would like to go have a last brew w ya:biggrin:


----------



## Centillac

Bob what's this that I hear that u gonna be leaving us behind and leaving the chit?? Dam when is the date u be leaving?? I hope before u leave u can give a little touch and fix some details on my caddy since everybody and there mommas car u gave that good touch(no homos) sorry bob had to add. Lol


----------



## jeffernst

thats a nasty set-up. i wish i had the funds to do that.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Bob whats up???? How you been.... Aint dropped in a bit...


Same Ol shit here, just a differnt pile. How you been Ron?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Team CCE said:


> CHIPPER!!!! :sprint:


What up Big B? Hey bro you dont have to keep signing in with your name CHIPPER, I know how to translate TEAM CCE:rimshot::roflmao::roflmao::sprint:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

PURA SANGRE said:


> yo bob u got a date yet for the move? would like to go have a last brew w ya:biggrin:


Stop on in bro, if it turns out not to be the last brew we will just have to do another one


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Centillac said:


> Bob what's this that I hear that u gonna be leaving us behind and leaving the chit?? Dam when is the date u be leaving?? I hope before u leave u can give a little touch and fix some details on my caddy since everybody and there mommas car u gave that good touch(no homos) sorry bob had to add. Lol


I should be gone by the end of the year. If I can get done with what I have here already Im sure I can get you in. Thanks bro.


----------



## Brown Society Tulare

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## PURA SANGRE

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Stop on in bro, if it turns out not to be the last brew we will just have to do another one


:thumbsup:


----------



## Los Neighbors

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Nice pic:thumbsup: Carefull with that Gallaxi, its do in the shop pretty soon


 :biggrin: i heard hope to go see you soon.. we were extra careful with it especially when we raced all 3 of them down cicero  next one we hope to do down ROUTE 59 :biggrin:


----------



## silver-metal 82

What's up bobby that's good u busy.


----------



## NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Whats up bro? Just sent you a PM


 Yes sir! I'm taking a look at a few good running donor cars this week, Just let me know when your ready :thumbsup: I'll follow behind you on your trip to Mississippi if I have to....I'm guessing your taking some project cars out there with you, let me know if your getting a good deal on a transporter.


----------



## silver-metal 82

TTT


----------



## Erika CCE

Just stopping by to say :wave:


----------



## Team CCE

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> What up Big B? Hey bro you dont have to keep signing in with your name CHIPPER, I know how to translate TEAM CCE:rimshot::roflmao::roflmao::sprint:


look who's talkin......I put you in retirement years ago because you couldn't keep up :biggrin::ninja: CHIPPER:sprint:


----------



## green reaper

Team CCE said:


> look who's talkin......I put you in retirement years ago because you couldn't keep up :biggrin::ninja: CHIPPER:sprint:


OOOOH DAMN ...............:inout:


----------



## SPOOK82

Team CCE said:


> look who's talkin......I put you in retirement years ago because you couldn't keep up :biggrin::ninja: CHIPPER:sprint:


:shocked: SOUNDS LIKE IT SHOULD BE SETTLED IN A HOP


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Brown Society said:


> :thumbsup:



Thanks Bro:biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Los Neighbors said:


> :biggrin: i heard hope to go see you soon.. we were extra careful with it especially when we raced all 3 of them down cicero  next one we hope to do down ROUTE 59 :biggrin:


Dont think that will go over so good on 59, these MFers are all over that shit


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

silver-metal 82 said:


> What's up bobby that's good u busy.


:biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

NEIGHBORHOOD LEGENDS said:


> Yes sir! I'm taking a look at a few good running donor cars this week, Just let me know when your ready :thumbsup: I'll follow behind you on your trip to Mississippi if I have to....I'm guessing your taking some project cars out there with you, let me know if your getting a good deal on a transporter.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Erika CCE said:


> Just stopping by to say :wave:


:wave::wave:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Team CCE said:


> look who's talkin......I put you in retirement years ago because you couldn't keep up :biggrin::ninja: CHIPPER:sprint:


:roflmao::roflmao:Retirement? Shit Im still here. Plus you never owned a hopper so how is that possible? I just qiut playing cause Im not into how its being done now. Its never going to get any where doin it like its done now. and the only thing I could'nt keep up with you when you where here was lunch And there you go again signing your name at the end, I told you, I know Its you:buttkick::sprint::sprint:


----------



## PURA SANGRE

:drama::drama::rofl::roflmao:SUP HOLLYWOOD!!!! GETTING LAID OFF SOON ILL MAKE MY WAY TO NAPERVILLE SOONuffin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Dont think that will go over so good on 59, these MFers are all over that shit


  i guess we will have to see how all 3 cars handle on 88 then :biggrin:

how have you been bobby?


----------



## silver-metal 82

What's up bobby!!!


----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT


----------



## silver-metal 82

TTT


----------



## Los Neighbors

BOB!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## pitbull166

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


>


Hell Yea cant wait to see Brother Oso's ride! Hollywood putting it down on that SolitoS ride:thumbsup:


----------



## silver-metal 82

Looking good bob like always hope everything is good with u.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Waz up yall? havnt been on here for a while, been real busy. Hope yall doing good. Ill post more pics of whats been goin on soon


----------



## yetti

Hope everythings going good for you Bob. Maybe you will have time to build you something when you get to Mississippi. The lowrider scene in Chicago won't be the same without you.


----------



## silver-metal 82

TTT


----------



## Los Neighbors

BOB!! keeping busy?


----------



## green reaper

:drama:


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82

" WHATS UP BOB!!!" THEY'RE KEEPING U BUSY! JUS WANTED TO SAY WHATS UP, HOPE 2 HEAR FROM U AFTER DA HOLIDAYS 2 GET MY CAR IN, NEED SUM WERK ON MY SETUP! :thumbsup:*






*


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

yetti said:


> Hope everythings going good for you Bob. Maybe you will have time to build you something when you get to Mississippi. The lowrider scene in Chicago won't be the same without you.


 Ya it would be cool If I could do somthing for myself again. How you been bro?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

pitbull166 said:


> Hell Yea cant wait to see Brother Oso's ride! Hollywood putting it down on that SolitoS ride:thumbsup:


Thanks bro,Its commin out nice


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Sup Bob, hows it going Ol' Buddy.....Did O.J get you that quote?

Happy Holidays brotha


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

silver-metal 82 said:


> TTT


Thanks


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Los Neighbors said:


> BOB!! keeping busy?


:run::run::run: Ya a little to much, but thats cool , l like it that way, keeps me alive.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

green reaper said:


> :drama:


Johnny:wave:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> " WHATS UP BOB!!!" THEY'RE KEEPING U BUSY! JUS WANTED TO SAY WHATS UP, HOPE 2 HEAR FROM U AFTER DA HOLIDAYS 2 GET MY CAR IN, NEED SUM WERK ON MY SETUP! :thumbsup:*
> View attachment 406748
> *


Well get you in no problem Al, car looks sweet , wheres that Hollywood plaque?


----------



## yetti

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Ya it would be cool If I could do somthing for myself again. How you been bro?


I'm doing good. Still trying to build cars.


----------



## midwestcoast

WAT UP BOB CHECC UR EMAIL


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

yetti said:


> I'm doing good. Still trying to build cars.


:thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

midwestcoast said:


> WAT UP BOB CHECC UR EMAIL


Got it, Thanks, see ya Saturday


----------



## midwestcoast

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Got it, Thanks, see ya Saturday


YESSR:thumbsup:


----------



## Los Neighbors

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> :run::run::run: Ya a little to much, but thats cool , l like it that way, keeps me alive.


 we about to make you even busier


----------



## rag6treimpala

Los Neighbors said:


> we about to make you even busier


bobs gonna be in the chi for a while I see... might as well make the office a bed room bob get that money man.... 24 hour hop shop:thumbsup:


----------



## rag6treimpala

or you could move to indy its shits cheap here also and we need a shop


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Sup Bob, hows it going Ol' Buddy.....Did O.J get you that quote?
> 
> Happy Holidays brotha


Ya he gave me the quote on that pump, my guy wants to wait till gears are out again. Happy Holidays to you and you too bro.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

rag6treimpala said:


> bobs gonna be in the chi for a while I see... might as well make the office a bed room bob get that money man.... 24 hour hop shop:thumbsup:


 Not to much longer, that would be cool to set up to live here to because thats what its commin down to. dont think the wife would dig it.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

rag6treimpala said:


> or you could move to indy its shits cheap here also and we need a shop


No more shops in Indy? Hey dont forget to charge them batteries, its winter now you have to stay on top of them.


----------



## rag6treimpala

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> No more shops in Indy? Hey dont forget to charge them batteries, its winter now you have to stay on top of them.


gotcha:thumbsup:


----------



## Los Neighbors

rag6treimpala said:


> bobs gonna be in the chi for a while I see... might as well make the office a bed room bob get that money man.... 24 hour hop shop:thumbsup:


 I seems like it already is bobby be there all day


----------



## midwestcoast

rag6treimpala said:


> or you could move to indy its shits cheap here also and we need a shop


HEY GEE STOP TRYN 2 STEAL BOB FROM THA CHI CUZ WE DONT APPRECIATE THAT......JUST BULL SHITTEN WASSUP WIT CHA FAM:h5:


----------



## rag6treimpala

midwestcoast said:


> HEY GEE STOP TRYN 2 STEAL BOB FROM THA CHI CUZ WE DONT APPRECIATE THAT......JUST BULL SHITTEN WASSUP WIT CHA FAM:h5:


lmao! what up fam ? man yall had bob for 30yrs plus.... and "I"ndy is known for hot rods, racing, fastcars and we trying to put lowriding on the list


----------



## silver-metal 82

What's up bobby hope to visit u soon buddy.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Los Neighbors said:


> I seems like it already is bobby be there all day


:yes:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

rag6treimpala said:


> lmao! what up fam ? man yall had bob for 30yrs plus.... and "I"ndy is known for hot rods, racing, fastcars and we trying to put lowriding on the list


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

silver-metal 82 said:


> What's up bobby hope to visit u soon buddy.


Cool, got a list for Gab


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Thanks to all the guys from Majestics and Raul from Azteca for stoping in and bringin all that food and drinks Saturday. Yall said you were bringin lunch, but I didnt think you were grillin out, It was damm ass cold out there and you guys hung out there cookin:thumbsup: Great food, best tacos Ive had in a while. Hooked up the Land Lord too, he was smillin. Rudy and Homer from Nice Dreams stopped in and Mac from the Big I too, I forget who else stopped in but it was cool chillin wit yall again, THANKS l:thumbsup:


----------



## GarciaJ100

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Thanks to all the guys from Majestics and Raul from Azteca for stoping in and bringin all that food and drinks Saturday. Yall said you were bringin lunch, but I didnt think you were grillin out, It was damm ass cold out there and you guys hung out there cookin:thumbsup: Great food, best tacos Ive had in a while. Hooked up the Land Lord too, he was smillin. Rudy and Homer from Nice Dreams stopped in and Mac from the Big I too, I forget who else stopped in but it was cool chillin wit yall again, THANKS l:thumbsup:


you the man BOBBY


----------



## A&R

:thumbsup::wave:


----------



## El Carnicero

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Thanks to all the guys from Majestics and Raul from Azteca for stoping in and bringin all that food and drinks Saturday. Yall said you were bringin lunch, but I didnt think you were grillin out, It was damm ass cold out there and you guys hung out there cookin:thumbsup: Great food, best tacos Ive had in a while. Hooked up the Land Lord too, he was smillin. Rudy and Homer from Nice Dreams stopped in and Mac from the Big I too, I forget who else stopped in but it was cool chillin wit yall again, THANKS l:thumbsup:


Wat it do Bobby. :wave: Told you we were gonna grill and chill(we literally froze our asses off outside).  It was a good day. Let Mac know i got him after the new year for that block. Just gotta get the holidays out of the way. We gonna do it again soon Bobby.


----------



## silver-metal 82

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Cool, got a list for Gab


Ok bobby will stop by really soon to order the parts bobby hope u doing ok


----------



## PURA SANGRE

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Thanks to all the guys from Majestics and Raul from Azteca for stoping in and bringin all that food and drinks Saturday. Yall said you were bringin lunch, but I didnt think you were grillin out, It was damm ass cold out there and you guys hung out there cookin:thumbsup: Great food, best tacos Ive had in a while. Hooked up the Land Lord too, he was smillin. Rudy and Homer from Nice Dreams stopped in and Mac from the Big I too, I forget who else stopped in but it was cool chillin wit yall again, THANKS l:thumbsup:[/QUOTEsup hollywood!!!!! thats cool as hell those fellas did that at the shop ! hopefully u can stick around a little longer i would luv to get my hollywood setup maybe around income tax time??????????:x:


----------



## Los Neighbors

BOB!!! wishing you guys and your family and friends a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year. May all your holidays be happy and may you have a year blessed with joy, love, and abundance From AztecA Car Club. Hope to stop by soon


----------



## solitoscarclub




----------



## silver-metal 82

What's up bob just stopping by to wish u a merry christmas and hope u doing good.


----------



## midwestcoast

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Thanks to all the guys from Majestics and Raul from Azteca for stoping in and bringin all that food and drinks Saturday. Yall said you were bringin lunch, but I didnt think you were grillin out, It was damm ass cold out there and you guys hung out there cookin:thumbsup: Great food, best tacos Ive had in a while. Hooked up the Land Lord too, he was smillin. Rudy and Homer from Nice Dreams stopped in and Mac from the Big I too, I forget who else stopped in but it was cool chillin wit yall again, THANKS l:thumbsup:


LOL...YEA I WAS JUST STOPPIN IN TO CHECC ON MY CAR AND YALL WERE HAVIN A PARTY AND SPY SESSION:wow:..J/K NAW IT WAS COOL KICCIN IT I HAD FUN:thumbsup:


----------



## silver-metal 82

had a good time chilling with u bob hope u have enough beer for a bit lol


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

GarciaJ100 said:


> you the man BOBBY


No you da man Jimmy:thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

A&R said:


> :thumbsup::wave:


Waz up guys:biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

El Carnicero said:


> Wat it do Bobby. :wave: Told you we were gonna grill and chill(we literally froze our asses off outside).  It was a good day. Let Mac know i got him after the new year for that block. Just gotta get the holidays out of the way. We gonna do it again soon Bobby.


:thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

PURA SANGRE said:


> HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to all the guys from Majestics and Raul from Azteca for stoping in and bringin all that food and drinks Saturday. Yall said you were bringin lunch, but I didnt think you were grillin out, It was damm ass cold out there and you guys hung out there cookin:thumbsup: Great food, best tacos Ive had in a while. Hooked up the Land Lord too, he was smillin. Rudy and Homer from Nice Dreams stopped in and Mac from the Big I too, I forget who else stopped in but it was cool chillin wit yall again, THANKS l:thumbsup:[/QUOTEsup hollywood!!!!! thats cool as hell those fellas did that at the shop ! hopefully u can stick around a little longer i would luv to get my hollywood setup maybe around income tax time??????????:x:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya it was cool, dudes came thru with the food and it was cool just chillin, Hope Ill be he long enough to do that setup for ya.
Click to expand...


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Los Neighbors said:


> BOB!!! wishing you guys and your family and friends a very Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year. May all your holidays be happy and may you have a year blessed with joy, love, and abundance From AztecA Car Club. Hope to stop by soon


Thanks Brother:thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

solitoscarclub said:


>



Thanks Solitos, Same back to Yall:thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

silver-metal 82 said:


> What's up bob just stopping by to wish u a merry christmas and hope u doing good.


Same to you Bro Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

midwestcoast said:


> LOL...YEA I WAS JUST STOPPIN IN TO CHECC ON MY CAR AND YALL WERE HAVIN A PARTY AND SPY SESSION:wow:..J/K NAW IT WAS COOL KICCIN IT I HAD FUN:thumbsup:


You wasnt just checkin on your car , You heard there was free food:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Just fuckin wit ya Mac, It was fun


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

silver-metal 82 said:


> had a good time chilling with u bob hope u have enough beer for a bit lol



Ya I think thats good on the beer, With you guys and The M, I think you guys are trying to kill me


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

This is Phills 69 427 Caprice we just finished, He got computerized air ride, Built 427 Big Block with cam , gear drive ,roller rockers ect. Victor did a complete sound system and Gus did some inteirior work.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Solitos 52 chev dash almost done

before.......


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

ALL DONE IN METAL AFTER


----------



## Los Neighbors

:wave: whats up bobby!! nice chilling with you :thumbsup: we shall do that sooner than later I hope


----------



## silver-metal 82

Got to keep u healthy bro and got to keep urself well stacked of beer bro.


----------



## midwestcoast

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Same to you Bro Thanks:thumbsup:





HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> You wasnt just checkin on your car , You heard there was free food:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


I ASKD YU NOT 2 TELL NOBODY:buttkick::roflmao:



HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Just fuckin wit ya Mac, It was fun


YESSR:thumbsup:


----------



## midwestcoast

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Same to you Bro Thanks:thumbsup:





HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> You wasnt just checkin on your car , You heard there was free food:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:





HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> ALL DONE IN METAL AFTER





HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


>


LOOKN REAL NICE BOB:thumbsup:


----------



## silver-metal 82

Happy New Year Bobby!!!!


----------



## pfcc64

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


>


Bob, how did the Corona and Gatorade make it there? That is strictly a Busch Light refrigerator! 
Hope you have a happy and healthy 2012.


----------



## silver-metal 82

What's up bobby it was nice chilling with u again. Hopefully u get room soon to get my car in.


----------



## Los Neighbors

BOB! nice chilling with you yesterday  but ummm can we get some of the cars picked up asap so I can get my car in there please? i would like to get my car in there before my son is born...PLUS this money is burning a hole in my pocket and wanna get rid of it


----------



## silver-metal 82

Wow can I get a loan


----------



## Los Neighbors

silver-metal 82 said:


> Wow can I get a loan


some of that is your Xmas gift  just waiting on bob to clear up some space at the shop


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

silver-metal 82 said:


> Got to keep u healthy bro and got to keep urself well stacked of beer bro.


Ya I guess it keeps the blood thinner, less chance for a heart attack


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

midwestcoast said:


> LOOKN REAL NICE BOB:thumbsup:



Thanks Brother


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

silver-metal 82 said:


> Happy New Year Bobby!!!!


Same to you and yours bro:thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

pfcc64 said:


> Bob, how did the Corona and Gatorade make it there? That is strictly a Busch Light refrigerator!
> Hope you have a happy and healthy 2012.



Gotta keep my homies happy and leave them some room for there drinksHappy and Heathy New Year to you too Art, Thanks


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

silver-metal 82 said:


> What's up bobby it was nice chilling with u again. Hopefully u get room soon to get my car in.


Workin on that room now:thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Los Neighbors said:


> BOB! nice chilling with you yesterday  but ummm can we get some of the cars picked up asap so I can get my car in there please? i would like to get my car in there before my son is born...PLUS this money is burning a hole in my pocket and wanna get rid of it


Workin on people pickin up cars right now, You can drop that paper off any time ............JK dont want it up front, dosnt work good for me that way. Just a deposit is good :thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Los Neighbors said:


> some of that is your Xmas gift  just waiting on bob to clear up some space at the shop


:rofl::shocked:


----------



## GoodTimes317

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


>


Ver Very Nice Work!!!!


----------



## silver-metal 82

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Workin on that room now:thumbsup:


That's good bobby let me know ill drop it off when ever u ready.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Los Neighbors said:


> BOB! nice chilling with you yesterday  but ummm can we get some of the cars picked up asap so I can get my car in there please? i would like to get my car in there before my son is born...PLUS this money is burning a hole in my pocket and wanna get rid of it


What's* Bob *gonna done with _2200-2300.00_ he'll prolly just use it to keep the fire burnin in the shop....You know with his stacks, that aint shit...Bob is a Gazillionaire

_*Happy New Years fella's*_ ...a little late. better late than never????


----------



## Los Neighbors

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Ya I guess it keeps the blood thinner, less chance for a heart attack


 :biggrin:



HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Workin on people pickin up cars right now, You can drop that paper off any time ............JK dont want it up front, dosnt work good for me that way. Just a deposit is good :thumbsup:


 :thumbsup: 



BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> What's* Bob *gonna done with _2200-2300.00_ he'll prolly just use it to keep the fire burnin in the shop....You know with his stacks, that aint shit...Bob is a Gazillionaire
> 
> _*Happy New Years fella's*_ ...a little late. better late than never????


 :roflmao: i know bobs got Trillions he lives in a Mansion and owns a few bentleys (he just drives his regular cars to the shop) :biggrin:
Happy New Year to you as well


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

GoodTimes317 said:


> Ver Very Nice Work!!!!


Thanks Brother:thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

silver-metal 82 said:


> That's good bobby let me know ill drop it off when ever u ready.


:thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> What's* Bob *gonna done with _2200-2300.00_ he'll prolly just use it to keep the fire burnin in the shop....You know with his stacks, that aint shit...Bob is a Gazillionaire
> 
> _*Happy New Years fella's*_ ...a little late. better late than never????


:rofl:If im a Gazillionaire that means you must be a KAZILLIONAIRE


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

:roflmao:


Los Neighbors said:


> :biggrin:
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> :roflmao: i know bobs got Trillions he lives in a Mansion and owns a few bentleys (he just drives his regular cars to the shop) :biggrin:
> Happy New Year to you as well



:roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT 
anybody pick up a car yet bob? :biggrin:


----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________
*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*


----------



## silver-metal 82

TTT


----------



## A&R

ttt:thumbsup:


----------



## Los Neighbors

:wave:


----------



## silver-metal 82

What's up bobby how's the room so far almost ready 4 me


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Los Neighbors said:


> :biggrin:
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> :roflmao: i know bobs got Trillions he lives in a Mansion and owns a few bentleys (he just drives his regular cars to the shop) :biggrin:
> Happy New Year to you as well


See ,that's the difference. I'm broke, and drive a_* Famborgini*_ (built off a Feiro chassis)so I look like a baller....


----------



## Los Neighbors

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> See ,that's the difference. I'm broke, and drive a_* Famborgini*_ (built off a Feiro chassis)so I look like a baller....


 :roflmao:


----------



## silver-metal 82

what it do bobby


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

silver-metal 82 said:


> What's up bobby how's the room so far almost ready 4 me


 Getting there, one left but the next one in line got dropped off.


----------



## PURA SANGRE

LETS KEEP BOB BUSY ! MAYBE HE'LL STICK AROUND ANOTHER YEAR!:x: HOW YOU DOING BRO?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> See ,that's the difference. I'm broke, and drive a_* Famborgini*_ (built off a Feiro chassis)so I look like a baller....



Your broke, Damm I cant even afford to PAY attention.:rimshot:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

PURA SANGRE said:


> LETS KEEP BOB BUSY ! MAYBE HE'LL STICK AROUND ANOTHER YEAR!:x: HOW YOU DOING BRO?


How ya been Joe ? Happy New Year


----------



## silver-metal 82

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Getting there, one left but the next one in line got dropped off.


That's good bobby getting clser that's all that matter take care ok bro.


----------



## PURA SANGRE

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> How ya been Joe ? Happy New Year[/QUOTEDOIN OK HOLLYWOOD ! HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU ALSO BOBBY!! I NEED THAT SILVER LEAF ON MY LINCOLN MARK L.T. SOOON GLAD TO HERE YOR BUSY BRO BADDASS WORK AS ALWAYS!!!!!!


----------



## silver-metal 82

TTT


----------



## Los Neighbors

:wave:


----------



## silver-metal 82

What's up bobby


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

PURA SANGRE said:


> View attachment 420263
> 
> 
> HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:
> 
> 
> 
> How ya been Joe ? Happy New Year[/QUOTEDOIN OK HOLLYWOOD ! HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU ALSO BOBBY!! I NEED THAT SILVER LEAF ON MY LINCOLN MARK L.T. SOOON GLAD TO HERE YOR BUSY BRO BADDASS WORK AS ALWAYS!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Bro:thumbsup: Let me know when your ready to do the Mark
Click to expand...


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Waz Up Neighbors:wave:


----------



## DreameR815

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Thanks to all the guys from Majestics and Raul from Azteca for stoping in and bringin all that food and drinks Saturday. Yall said you were bringin lunch, but I didnt think you were grillin out, It was damm ass cold out there and you guys hung out there cookin:thumbsup: Great food, best tacos Ive had in a while. Hooked up the Land Lord too, he was smillin. Rudy and Homer from Nice Dreams stopped in and Mac from the Big I too, I forget who else stopped in but it was cool chillin wit yall again, THANKS l:thumbsup:



netime bob glad u enjoyed the food and drinks hopefully we can do it again soon mayb wen its actually warm out haha them were joliets best tacos rite there lol u can only get those wen u hang around the BIG M :thumbsup: but we share with evrybody oh and glad u were able 2 fit my car in ur busy schedule couldnt b more happier wit the striping :h5:


----------



## Los Neighbors

DreameR815 said:


> netime bob glad u enjoyed the food and drinks hopefully we can do it again soon mayb wen its actually warm out haha them were joliets best tacos rite there lol u can only get those wen u hang around the BIG M :thumbsup: but we share with evrybody oh and glad u were able 2 fit my car in ur busy schedule couldnt b more happier wit the striping :h5:


Love ur Signature ... and yes bobby did a great job on the hooker killer


----------



## NIMSTER64

Hollywood I thought you left already. hit me up so we can hang out before you leave....


----------



## NIMSTER64

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Your broke, Damm I cant even afford to PAY attention.:rimshot:


 LOL I can barely afford to read this LOL my internet is about to get shut down LOL for real


----------



## silver-metal 82

What up bobby


----------



## Don Pedro

Show's right around the corner!




Don Pedro said:


> *United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​
> 
> 
> OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...
> 
> Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
> * Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
> * Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
> * Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
> * 10 batteries max in trunk.
> * 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
> * "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
> * No long travel suspension.
> * Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
> * Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
> *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*
> 
> Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
> * Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
> * Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
> * Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
> * 16 Batteries max in trunk.
> * 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
> * Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
> * No long travel suspensions.
> *Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
> * Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
> * *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*
> 
> Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
> * 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!
> 
> Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
> * 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!
> 
> *Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!
> 
> *FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*
> 
> *ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*
> 
> *ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*
> 
> *-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*
> 
> *Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*
> 
> United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.
> 
> 
> Signature:________________________ Date:____________
> *Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*


----------



## Los Neighbors

:wave: keeping busy bob?


----------



## silver-metal 82

What it do bobby


----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT any new pics bob?


----------



## silver-metal 82

Going to visit u real soon bobby


----------



## HOUSEOFBLUES82

" WHATS UP BOB " HOW SOON BEFORE I CAN DROP OFF MY CAR WIT YOU? LET ME KNOW!:thumbsup:


----------



## westsidehydros

bob, you still deal with HI LOW ?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

DreameR815 said:


> netime bob glad u enjoyed the food and drinks hopefully we can do it again soon mayb wen its actually warm out haha them were joliets best tacos rite there lol u can only get those wen u hang around the BIG M :thumbsup: but we share with evrybody oh and glad u were able 2 fit my car in ur busy schedule couldnt b more happier wit the striping :h5:


Yes it was cool hangin out droppin some tacos and a few beers. Ya may be one more time before I go, warm would be better but the cold is what made it cool. no pun (more tacos please) lol. I do know the big M knows how to do it. And No,.... thank you for letting me stripe it.:thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

NIMSTER64 said:


> Hollywood I thought you left already. hit me up so we can hang out before you leave....


I was supose to be gone already, looks like Ill be here for a couple more months. Ya we need to get together and have a few:biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Los Neighbors said:


> :wave: keeping busy bob?


:yes:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Los Neighbors said:


> TTT any new pics bob?


Ya I got more pics , just havnt had time to post them. Ill try and get some posted.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

silver-metal 82 said:


> Going to visit u real soon bobby


:thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

HOUSEOFBLUES82 said:


> " WHATS UP BOB " HOW SOON BEFORE I CAN DROP OFF MY CAR WIT YOU? LET ME KNOW!:thumbsup:
> View attachment 426920



PRobley the end of this week or start of next week. Is that good for you? I got a spot gonna be open


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

westsidehydros said:


> bob, you still deal with HI LOW ?



Yes sir I still do,...How ya doin bro?


----------



## Los Neighbors

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Ya I got more pics , just havnt had time to post them. Ill try and get some posted.


 :thumbsup: hope to go visit you soon


----------



## Team CCE

:inout:


----------



## westsidehydros

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Yes sir I still do,...How ya doin bro?


doin good my friend...imma hit you up on the pm


----------



## NIMSTER64

Team CCE said:


> :inout:


:roflmao::facepalm::thumbsup:


----------



## Los Neighbors

:wave: BOB!!!!!!!


----------



## silver-metal 82

whats up bobby:thumbsup:


----------



## SPOOK82

ttt


----------



## Prez of the I

Yo B, don't let Al in before me.


----------



## silver-metal 82

Hello bobby


----------



## DreameR815

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Yes it was cool hangin out droppin some tacos and a few beers. Ya may be one more time before I go, warm would be better but the cold is what made it cool. no pun (more tacos please) lol. I do know the big M knows how to do it. And No,.... thank you for letting me stripe it.:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG BOPPER

Prez of the I said:


> Yo B, don't let Al in before me.


:drama:ssupppp D


----------



## Prez of the I

BIG BOPPER said:


> :drama:ssupppp D


Chillin.


----------



## Los Neighbors

:wave: BOB stop working so damn hard! drink a beer and get on Layitlow


----------



## silver-metal 82

TTT to a hard worker


----------



## ocsupreme85




----------



## Los Neighbors

:biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64

silver-metal 82 said:


> TTT to a hard worker


 let me know when your going out there. =)


----------



## PURA SANGRE

:tears:


----------



## PURA SANGRE

pencil me in b 4 u leave Bobby!!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

SPOOK82 said:


> ttt


:wave:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Prez of the I said:


> Yo B, don't let Al in before me.


Yo D , your going to have to get together with Al on that, he been in line for a while


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Los Neighbors said:


> :wave: BOB stop working so damn hard! drink a beer and get on Layitlow


I cant bro, times running out


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

silver-metal 82 said:


> TTT to a hard worker


Waz up Big DEEEEE?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

ocsupreme85 said:


>


Waz up bro,.... Thanks for the going away gift.....Im enjoying some of that now:thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

PURA SANGRE said:


> View attachment 435478
> pencil me in b 4 u leave Bobby!!


Your already pened in, just gotta hope we got enough time to get you done before I go


----------



## PURA SANGRE

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Your already pened in, just gotta hope we got enough time to get you done before I go


:x: thanks bro :x:


----------



## silver-metal 82

What's up bobby!!!


----------



## silver-metal 82

TTT


----------



## SPOOK82

HOWS IT GOING BOB


----------



## 41bowtie

wazz up bobby?


----------



## Los Neighbors

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> I cant bro, times running out


 I feel ya bro, Man what are we gonna do without BOBBY here!!!! :run: hows the space looking for the ford?


----------



## silver-metal 82

I agree bobby


----------



## silver-metal 82

What's up bobby!!!


----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT


----------



## silver-metal 82

What it do bobby


----------



## PURA SANGRE

Los Neighbors said:


> I feel ya bro, Man what are we gonna do without BOBBY here!!!! :run: hows the space looking for the ford?


 gonna b a sad day for chitown when Hollywood leaves! I said it before I think if bob were to move to Alaska customers would follow!


----------



## silver-metal 82

TTT for a hard worker.


----------



## westsidehydros

PURA SANGRE said:


> gonna b a sad day for chitown when Hollywood leaves! I said it before I think if bob were to move to Alaska customers would follow!


you guys gotta through him a going aways party...bring old trophies, pics etc.


----------



## Los Neighbors

PURA SANGRE said:


> gonna b a sad day for chitown when Hollywood leaves! I said it before I think if bob were to move to Alaska customers would follow!


 :roflmao: thats true! I know i would! Bobs work has always been 120% done and always right the first time around.



westsidehydros said:


> you guys gotta through him a going aways party...bring old trophies, pics etc.


 :thumbsup: or just invade his shop with all the cars he has worked on over the years


----------



## PURA SANGRE

*Hollywood*

. True bro always nothing but the best! Humble also,ive known bob prob 15 years never once said anything negative about no one or any shop! His masterpieces speak for themselves!!!! :thumbsup: or just invade his shop with all the cars he has worked on over the years[/QUOTE]Good idea I kno the majestic fam and a few other people had a cookout and hung out one Saturday yep gotta do it again b 4 he leaves...


----------



## PURA SANGRE




----------



## silver-metal 82

TTT


----------



## PURA SANGRE

Qvole AZTECA c.c.!!see u guys at banquet carnals


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

SPOOK82 said:


> HOWS IT GOING BOB


Waz up bro? How you doin?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

41bowtie said:


> wazz up bobby?


My blood pressure, Hows your car commin?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Los Neighbors said:


> I feel ya bro, Man what are we gonna do without BOBBY here!!!! :run: hows the space looking for the ford?


Space is still tight, but hope soon


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

PURA SANGRE said:


> gonna b a sad day for chitown when Hollywood leaves! I said it before I think if bob were to move to Alaska customers would follow!


Thanks Joe:thumbsup: Hope your right


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

westsidehydros said:


> you guys gotta through him a going aways party...bring old trophies, pics etc.


That would be cool, but Im so busy tryin to finish what I got goin I dont think its posible.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Los Neighbors said:


> :roflmao: thats true! I know i would! Bobs work has always been 120% done and always right the first time around.
> 
> :thumbsup: or just invade his shop with all the cars he has worked on over the years


Thanks Bro...That would be cool, I hope I can get everything done so we can get some kind of thing goin, but not lookin good so far:run::run:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

PURA SANGRE said:


> . True bro always nothing but the best! Humble also,ive known bob prob 15 years never once said anything negative about no one or any shop! His masterpieces speak for themselves!!!! :thumbsup: or just invade his shop with all the cars he has worked on over the years


Good idea I kno the majestic fam and a few other people had a cookout and hung out one Saturday yep gotta do it again b 4 he leaves...[/QUOTE]

Thanks again Joe, Ya for the short time Ive been in Lowriders , we do go back a little huh. Ya the boys from the big M thru down that day, cold and all still had a great time and great food.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

PURA SANGRE said:


> View attachment 444792


:thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

silver-metal 82 said:


> TTT


Waz up Mr. D man?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Some more progress pic of Caseys pro touring Buick


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS




----------



## green reaper

PRETTY:wave:


----------



## silver-metal 82

Wow bobby looking real good like always keep up the good work.


----------



## Los Neighbors

DAYYUUMMM!!!!!!!!!!! we need to go pay you a visit soon bobby!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## silver-metal 82

TTT


----------



## NIMSTER64

looking good bro.


----------



## Los Neighbors

TTT


----------



## silver-metal 82

TTT for a hard worker


----------



## Los Neighbors

:wave: BOB!! what are u up 2 these days?!?!?


----------



## silver-metal 82

TTT


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Los Neighbors said:


> :wave: BOB!! what are u up 2 these days?!?!?


Just got back from Mississippi a couple hours ago. Just moved the stuff from my house and the wife down there. Im back at it again and going to be doin sudays now too.


----------



## silver-metal 82

Damn bobby that's good the hear hope everything is good and we will see u soon.


----------



## jdc68chevy

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Ya bro its for good, Ill be opening shop again if you dont mind the to traval.


Trust me we will be waiting for you here in DA-SOUTH , I know the work you do its well worth the travel . ps i will let the ATL know your coming too MISSISSIPPI .:thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

silver-metal 82 said:


> Damn bobby that's good the hear hope everything is good and we will see u soon.


Everthing went good. I just hope I can adjust to the different pace when I get there for good.:x:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

jdc68chevy said:


> Trust me we will be waiting for you here in DA-SOUTH , I know the work you do its well worth the travel . ps i will let the ATL know your coming too MISSISSIPPI .:thumbsup:


Thanks Brother:thumbsup:


----------



## Los Neighbors

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Just got back from Mississippi a couple hours ago. Just moved the stuff from my house and the wife down there. Im back at it again and going to be doin sudays now too.


 glad to hear everything went good and good luck with everything else bobby! shit if ur doing sundays now there shouldnt be a reason why we cant pay u a few visits before you leave especially one with a Galaxie  



HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Everthing went good. I just hope I can adjust to the different pace when I get there for good.:x:


 you are still gonna come and visit right bobby? you know to leaf a car or stripe a car  I HOPE i can get my car in before you leave for a little touch up


----------



## silver-metal 82

TTT for a hard worker


----------



## silver-metal 82

What's up bobby


----------



## PIGEON

GOTA VISIT .......WHEN U IN TOWN?


----------



## Los Neighbors

:wave: Bob! hows everything


----------



## SPOOK82

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Los Neighbors

:wave:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Sorry yall, havnt been on in a while , been real busy still trying to finish everything. Got alot of pics to post of stuff Ive finished but no time to post them, been doing 15 hours a day and 7 days a week. about another week or so I should gone.


----------



## pfcc64

One of Hollywood's last projects in Naperville!


----------



## pfcc64

Another picture of same project..


----------



## pfcc64

Under


----------



## pfcc64

Hollywood Bob made sure that the frame was capable of sitting LOW!


----------



## pfcc64

Last one!


----------



## silver-metal 82

Saw it in person its a bad ass frame good job bob like always. Keep it up bobby


----------



## silver-metal 82

Have a safe trip bobby hope to talk to u soon brother. Keep up the good bad ass work.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

pfcc64 said:


> Another picture of same project..


This one came out real nice Thanks Art for the job!!:biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

silver-metal 82 said:


> Have a safe trip bobby hope to talk to u soon brother. Keep up the good bad ass work.


Thanks my brother, We' ll stay in touch.:thumbsup:


----------



## Los Neighbors

*Bob! 
Daniel told me you are getting ready to pack up,
Just wanted to take the time to thank you for all the years of great work you have done to our cars. I wish you nothing but the best in the chapter of your life and I hope Mississippi appreciates you cause we sure as hell are gonna miss you. Thanks for holding off on the move a few years and giving me a chance to have YOU do the Set up, Leafing and have part in all the customizing that was done to the caddy from start to finish. Hope you come back from time to time to visit and if you dont we are gonna have to go visit you from time to time  (just meet us by the highway :roflmao*


----------



## El Greengo

:wave:


----------



## pfcc64

silver-metal 82 said:


> Have a safe trip bobby hope to talk to u soon brother. Keep up the good bad ass work.


Bob,

Thank you for working on the 47 frame it came out *great*!
Moving to another state is not easy but I'm sure you'll be OK, Good luck and take care!


----------



## silver-metal 82

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Thanks my brother, We' ll stay in touch.:thumbsup:


Hope u made it ok bobby and take care and we miss u already.


----------



## silver-metal 82

TTT


----------



## PIGEON

:biggrin::wave:


----------



## PURA SANGRE

Los Neighbors said:


> *Bob!
> Daniel told me you are getting ready to pack up,
> Just wanted to take the time to thank you for all the years of great work you have done to our cars. I wish you nothing but the best in the chapter of your life and I hope Mississippi appreciates you cause we sure as hell are gonna miss you. Thanks for holding off on the move a few years and giving me a chance to have YOU do the Set up, Leafing and have part in all the customizing that was done to the caddy from start to finish. Hope you come back from time to time to visit and if you dont we are gonna have to go visit you from time to time  (just meet us by the highway :roflmao*


 well said bro, were all gonna miss the convience of having bob close..


----------



## silver-metal 82

TTT


----------



## Cuz 0

pfcc64 said:


> Last one!


 nice


----------



## Gee-Gee

uffin:


----------



## DJ Englewood

:tears:


----------



## Gee-Gee

pfcc64 said:


> Another picture of same project..



:thumbsup:


----------



## silver-metal 82

What's up bob hope everything is good.


----------



## PURA SANGRE

anyone herd from bob? hope ur doing good BOB?


----------



## Yuhaten63

I don't think the internet excites down In Mississippi yet I think there still behide 30 years joe


----------



## PURA SANGRE

aztlan_d said:


> I don't think the intenet excites down In Mississippi yet I think there still behide 30 years joe


Qvole bro! I think your right Mora I did talk to him he said no internet yet and bad reception on cell phone...I told him I was gonna get him a cb radio with a big antenna! But hes doing good getting settled in..we should get together n take him a gang of cars to do up!!


----------



## Los Neighbors

:wave:
Bob, Did you forget about us?


----------



## Yuhaten63

PURA SANGRE said:


> Qvole bro! I think your right Mora I did talk to him he said no internet yet and bad reception on cell phone...I told him I was gonna get him a cb radio with a big antenna! But hes doing good getting settled in..we should get together n take him a gang of cars to do up!!


LOL!!!!! That's not a bad idea Loko


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

WOW, JUST NOW GOT INTERNET, ONLY TOOK FREAKIN 5 WEEKS They dont move so fast down here plus where im stayin, Im just a few yards farther then the signal gets out. Funny Jason J was saying somthing about" Damm do they even have internet down there" when he heard I was commin down here. Anyway so far its pretty cool here with the layed back lifestyle and out in the woods and all, air is better, can see a bazillion stars at night. Still missin my home town tho:tears:
Thanks to everyone thats still wanting to bring cars down here for me to fix up and for staying in touch. Im still looking for a cool place to open shop again and get you guys in. Im also thinking about doing some kind of a discount for anyone traveling this far to have there work done:biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Los Neighbors said:


> *Bob!
> Daniel told me you are getting ready to pack up,
> Just wanted to take the time to thank you for all the years of great work you have done to our cars. I wish you nothing but the best in the chapter of your life and I hope Mississippi appreciates you cause we sure as hell are gonna miss you. Thanks for holding off on the move a few years and giving me a chance to have YOU do the Set up, Leafing and have part in all the customizing that was done to the caddy from start to finish. Hope you come back from time to time to visit and if you dont we are gonna have to go visit you from time to time  (just meet us by the highway :roflmao*


Thanks my brotha, you and your boys have been good to me, I greatley apprecite the biz and hangin out. OH ya all the beer too:biggrin: I hope to be back from time to time and you guys are welcome down here anytime, and ill meet you by the highway:roflmao:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

davidw77 said:


> :wave:


:wave:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

pfcc64 said:


> Bob,
> 
> Thank you for working on the 47 frame it came out *great*!
> Moving to another state is not easy but I'm sure you'll be OK, Good luck and take care!


No thank you for letting me work on it, it was a cool job to do!! I wish I could do more like that. And thanks for all the other help you gave me with my house and all:thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

silver-metal 82 said:


> Hope u made it ok bobby and take care and we miss u already.


Thanks bro, ya made it down here no problem, just alot of work.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

PIGEON said:


> :biggrin::wave:


Waz up Pigeon? How ya b?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Cuz 0 said:


> nice


Thanks bro:biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

DJ Englewood said:


> :tears:


Waz up bro how ya been?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

aztlan_d said:


> I don't think the internet excites down In Mississippi yet I think there still behide 30 years joe


Naw there not 30 years behind, they just move alot slower, takes awile to get used to but it seems to make time move alittle slower , and thats what im looking for:biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

PURA SANGRE said:


> Qvole bro! I think your right Mora I did talk to him he said no internet yet and bad reception on cell phone...I told him I was gonna get him a cb radio with a big antenna! But hes doing good getting settled in..we should get together n take him a gang of cars to do up!!


Thanks Joe, It was cool talkin with you again and hope to see that Caddy down here soon so we can get it going. I like your idea about the gang of cars:thumbsup:


----------



## Los Neighbors

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> WOW, JUST NOW GOT INTERNET, ONLY TOOK FREAKIN 5 WEEKS They dont move so fast down here plus where im stayin, Im just a few yards farther then the signal gets out. Funny Jason J was saying somthing about" Damm do they even have internet down there" when he heard I was commin down here. Anyway so far its pretty cool here with the layed back lifestyle and out in the woods and all, air is better, can see a bazillion stars at night. Still missin my home town tho:tears:
> Thanks to everyone thats still wanting to bring cars down here for me to fix up and for staying in touch. Im still looking for a cool place to open shop again and get you guys in. *Im also thinking about doing some kind of a discount for anyone traveling this far to have there work done:biggrin:*


 BOB! glad you are back on L.i.l. :thumbsup: 



HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Thanks my brotha, you and your boys have been good to me, I greatley apprecite the biz and hangin out. OH ya all the beer too:biggrin: I hope to be back from time to time and you guys are welcome down here anytime, and ill meet you by the highway:roflmao:


 thanks bro! and not a problem it was always a great time at Hollywood Kustoms you showed and taught us alot. hope to one day see the AztecA plaque hanging at ur new shop IN PERSON


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Los Neighbors said:


> BOB! glad you are back on L.i.l. :thumbsup:
> 
> thanks bro! and not a problem it was always a great time at Hollywood Kustoms you showed and taught us alot. hope to one day see the AztecA plaque hanging at ur new shop IN PERSON


Dont worry bro, That plaque will be flyin high along with alot of other plaques and banners from Chicago. Chicago is my home and will always be, and Chicago Lowriders are the ones that helped me get a name in Lowriding, Because you can have all the talent in the world but if no one lets you show it, you might never be known. Thanks to alot of Chicago homies I was able to do alot of the things I only talked about doing, and that was cool.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Los Neighbors

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Dont worry bro, That plaque will be flyin high along with alot of other plaques and banners from Chicago. Chicago is my home and will always be, and Chicago Lowriders are the ones that helped me get a name in Lowriding, Because you can have all the talent in the world but if no one lets you show it, you might never be known. Thanks to alot of Chicago homies I was able to do alot of the things I only talked about doing, and that was cool.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


 that is very true and well said bob :thumbsup: chicago will always know who Hollywood Bob is and HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS  both northlake and naperville locations... your talent and knowledge gave us the confidence to take our cars to the next level cause we knew we had someone that was knowledgeable and can do it thats why we always went to you for our hydros engine and chassis questions IF BOB CANT DO IT NOONE ELSE CAN!!!!!!....OK NOW GET A FACEBOOK BOB! so that way all the chicago homies can see what you up to and share their pics with you..... like this one :biggrin: "El Invencible" & "Lowrat"


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Los Neighbors said:


> that is very true and well said bob :thumbsup: chicago will always know who Hollywood Bob is and HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS  both northlake and naperville locations... your talent and knowledge gave us the confidence to take our cars to the next level cause we knew we had someone that was knowledgeable and can do it thats why we always went to you for our hydros engine and chassis questions IF BOB CANT DO IT NOONE ELSE CAN!!!!!!....OK NOW GET A FACEBOOK BOB! so that way all the chicago homies can see what you up to and share their pics with you..... like this one :biggrin: "El Invencible" & "Lowrat"


Thanks bro:biggrin: I tryed Face Book but I cant work for some reason, Ill hav ro try it again sometime. Thats a cool pic, I think Ill save it:thumbsup:


----------



## Los Neighbors

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Thanks bro:biggrin: I tryed Face Book but I cant work for some reason, Ill hav ro try it again sometime. Thats a cool pic, I think Ill save it:thumbsup:


 try it bob then add me  or AztecA Car Club yes we have a facebook page lol u can save that one but this weekend we will have more. all 3 of the Jimenez Brothers cars  wish you would have still been in chicago to come support us bob!


----------



## rag6treimpala




----------



## lowriv1972

TWO WEEKS AWAY!!! 

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/21-s...2012-christmas-july-toy-drive-car-hop-21.html










ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY CAR HOP RULES

THE HOP WILL START AT 8PM, ALL HOPPERS MUST BE CHECKED IN BY 7:30PM. IF YOUR LATE, WE WILL NOT WAIT FOR YOU!!!!

STREET CLASS 1st PLACE $400 2nd PLACE $150

-SINGLES AND DOUBLES COMBINED
-STOCK LOWER TRAILING ARM LOCATIONS ONLY. NO RELOCATING
-UPPER/LOWER TRAILING ARMS CAN NOT BE EXTENDED MORE THAN 2" EACH.
-UPPER TRAILING ARMS CAN ONLY BE DROPPED NO MORE THAN 2"
-Y BONES, AND TUBE/RE-ENFORCED SUSPENSION OK
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-STREET CARS MUST BE REGISTERED
-MAX 12 BATTERIES
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.


SINGLE PUMP 1st PLACE $700 2nd PLACE $200

-38" LOCKUP FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE REAR BUMPER TO THE GROUND WITH THE FRONT LOCKED UP
-14 BATTERIES MAX
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.


DOUBLE PUMP 1st PLACE $800 2nd PLACE $200

-42" LOCKUP FROM THE BOTTOM OF THE REAR BUMPER TO THE GROUND WITH THE FRONT LOCKED UP
-20 BATTERIES MAX
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO BIGGER TIRES THAN 175/75/14
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.

RADICAL CLASS 1st PLACE ONLY $1000.00 2[SUP]nd[/SUP] $250.00

-UNLIMITED SUSPENSION
-NO DOUBLE SWITCHING
-NO GETTING STUCK
-1 CAR ONLY TO MAKE A CLASS
-CARS MUST BE COMPLETE AND DRIVE IN
-BUMPERS MUST BE IN STOCK LOCATION!! NO PUSHED IN, MOVED, OR RELOCATED BUMBERS.

TRUCKS AND CARS HOP TOGETHER
$20 ENTRY FEE PLUS A NEW TOY OF $10 OR MORE IN VALUE PER CAR. ENTRY FEE WILL BE ADDED TO THAT CLASS HOP PRIZE EVENLY

RULES WILL BE ENFORCED, WE WANT A FAIR HOP, IF YOU HAVE ANY ISSUES WITH THESE RULES PLEASE LET ME KNOW ASAP. I BELIEVE THESE RULES ARE FAIR. THERE IS PLENTY OF TIME TO SET YOUR CAR UP TO THE RULES HERE.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Los Neighbors said:


> try it bob then add me  or AztecA Car Club yes we have a facebook page lol u can save that one but this weekend we will have more. all 3 of the Jimenez Brothers cars  wish you would have still been in chicago to come support us bob!


Ill try it again some day. 
You know if I could I would be there for that, Im sure it was a good turn out, hope to see some pics of it.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

rag6treimpala said:


>


Thats sweet G. The car looks good, glad to see your stayin on top with it. :thumbsup:


----------



## fons

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Ill try it again some day.
> You know if I could I would be there for that, Im sure it was a good turn out, hope to see some pics of it.


TTT. For MR. BOb.


----------



## rag6treimpala

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Thats sweet G. The car looks good, glad to see your stayin on top with it. :thumbsup:


 thanks bob all thanks to you bro. i need a motor ? and i mean a MOTOR!:h5:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

fons said:


> TTT. For MR. BOb.


Thanks bro:thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

rag6treimpala said:


> thanks bob all thanks to you bro. i need a motor ? and i mean a MOTOR!:h5:


Not a problem for me, I had fun doin her, Thank you bro!!!! Now I see what those text pics you were sending was. Post any press you get on her and Ill have Art put them on the web site. Did you get my PM? I was havin trouble with this thing, dont know if it went thru.
Why you need a motor? that thing was running good. Whats it doin?


----------



## rag6treimpala

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Not a problem for me, I had fun doin her, Thank you bro!!!! Now I see what those text pics you were sending was. Post any press you get on her and Ill have Art put them on the web site. Did you get my PM? I was havin trouble with this thing, dont know if it went thru.
> Why you need a motor? that thing was running good. Whats it doin?


 its still running good i just want some real shit up in it fuel injection beefy and pretty lol. yes i got your in box message bro. lil g said whats up also. he loves trading out model cars with ya in 6years i think he will be ready to upgrade to a real lowrider thats all he talks about lol thats my boy!!!


----------



## rag6treimpala

this the real video bob. some west african kat name kiki romeo say hes big time in africa. i didnt understand a word LMAO! but it was kool hanging out on the set filming


----------



## rag6treimpala

Los Neighbors said:


> that is very true and well said bob :thumbsup: chicago will always know who Hollywood Bob is and HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS  both northlake and naperville locations... your talent and knowledge gave us the confidence to take our cars to the next level cause we knew we had someone that was knowledgeable and can do it thats why we always went to you for our hydros engine and chassis questions IF BOB CANT DO IT NOONE ELSE CAN!!!!!!....OK NOW GET A FACEBOOK BOB! so that way all the chicago homies can see what you up to and share their pics with you..... like this one :biggrin: "El Invencible" & "Lowrat"


nice pic homie


----------



## Los Neighbors

rag6treimpala said:


> this the real video bob. some west african kat name kiki romeo say hes big time in africa. i didnt understand a word LMAO! but it was kool hanging out on the set filming


 Like the video! 63 looking good homie!!!



rag6treimpala said:


> nice pic homie


 Thanks bro! it was a last minute set up we went to a cruise night and our guy was like lets go take some pictures and we did


----------



## Los Neighbors

fons said:


> TTT. For MR. BOb.


 :wave: glad you guys got what you needed last weekend and made it back safe bro :thumbsup: thanks again for coming out.


----------



## Los Neighbors

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Ill try it again some day.
> You know if I could I would be there for that, Im sure it was a good turn out, hope to see some pics of it.


 how about a video instead :biggrin: Ray 75_monte made that.


----------



## Los Neighbors




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

rag6treimpala said:


> its still running good i just want some real shit up in it fuel injection beefy and pretty lol. yes i got your in box message bro. lil g said whats up also. he loves trading out model cars with ya in 6years i think he will be ready to upgrade to a real lowrider thats all he talks about lol thats my boy!!!


You know I can hook you up on that custom engine stuff:biggrin: Ya I wish I had a few more models unpacked when he was at the shop. Im sure he thinks hes ready for the upgrade now huh:nicoderm:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

rag6treimpala said:


> this the real video bob. some west african kat name kiki romeo say hes big time in africa. i didnt understand a word LMAO! but it was kool hanging out on the set filming


Thats cool another one.:thumbsup: Ya I had the same thing with a Bulgarion rap dude, didnt understand them but it was cool.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Los Neighbors said:


> how about a video instead :biggrin: Ray 75_monte made that.


Cool vid, Almost feels like I was there. Im starting to miss the CHI. Looks like it was a good turn out, Lot of outa towners too:thumbsup: Great job on the vid Ray:thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Los Neighbors said:


>


SWEET:thumbsup: Wish I was there


----------



## Los Neighbors

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Cool vid, Almost feels like I was there. Im starting to miss the CHI. Looks like it was a good turn out, Lot of outa towners too:thumbsup: Great job on the vid Ray:thumbsup:


theres alot of videos out there of that day ON FACEBOOK! get on FACEBOOK BOB!!! GET ON FACEBOOK :rofl: 
it was a great turn out bob we had people from NC, Detroit, KC, Texas, Indianpolis. it was love! mad support as well. even Untouchables was there (Mando with the blue pick up) there were quite a few "Bob" cars there  if you would have wanted we would have arranged to have you come out here 



HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> SWEET:thumbsup: Wish I was there


 all u have to do is ask and we can arrange for something to be done


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Los Neighbors said:


> theres alot of videos out there of that day ON FACEBOOK! get on FACEBOOK BOB!!! GET ON FACEBOOK :rofl:
> it was a great turn out bob we had people from NC, Detroit, KC, Texas, Indianpolis. it was love! mad support as well. even Untouchables was there (Mando with the blue pick up) there were quite a few "Bob" cars there  if you would have wanted we would have arranged to have you come out here
> 
> all u have to do is ask and we can arrange for something to be done


Ya I know. when I get some time Ill try Face Book Again. Glad to hear Alot of outa towners came, Thats cool Mondo got the truck out, How did it come out, is he done with it? Thats cool to hear my work is still rollin:biggrin: Never Know I might ask someday:nicoderm:


----------



## Los Neighbors

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Ya I know. when I get some time Ill try Face Book Again. Glad to hear Alot of outa towners came, Thats cool Mondo got the truck out, How did it come out, is he done with it? Thats cool to hear my work is still rollin:biggrin: Never Know I might ask someday:nicoderm:


 Facebook aint going nowhere lol plus brent (pitbull) is on there as well yea Majestics had a few chapters come out and support which was nice, Bob ur work will always be rolling as long as we got our health and gas money we will be out there showing off your work . hey bob whenever bro we are all one fone call away!  here a few pics of Mandos truck with the bed done


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Los Neighbors said:


> Facebook aint going nowhere lol plus brent (pitbull) is on there as well yea Majestics had a few chapters come out and support which was nice, Bob ur work will always be rolling as long as we got our health and gas money we will be out there showing off your work . hey bob whenever bro we are all one fone call away!  here a few pics of Mandos truck with the bed done




WOW Brent gets on the puter? he told me he dont go on to much. Thats cool, The big M Always has good support. And thanks for the support from you guys  Thanks again:thumbsup: Mondos truck came out sweet, Man I think I did that setup about 6 or 7 years ago:dunno: Id like to see more pics of the whole truck.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

Sup Bob... Dont droppin in:h5:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Sup Bob... Dont droppin in:h5:


Not Much Bro, just tryin to find a new shop down here. How yo b Mr. Magic? Hows biz?


----------



## Los Neighbors

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> WOW Brent gets on the puter? he told me he dont go on to much. Thats cool, The big M Always has good support. And thanks for the support from you guys  Thanks again:thumbsup: Mondos truck came out sweet, Man I think I did that setup about 6 or 7 years ago:dunno: Id like to see more pics of the whole truck.


:roflmao: idk but he has a fb lol....hey not a problem bob i will see if i can find the pics of his truck i know i saw some...  that was about 8 years ago same as hiro


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Not Much Bro, just tryin to find a new shop down here. How yo b Mr. Magic? Hows biz?


It's startin to slo back down abit... Given us some spare time again... I seen you relocated....Sick of that cold??? 

Well good luck on gettin a spot. No matter where you go, work will always find YOU....


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Los Neighbors said:


> :roflmao: idk but he has a fb lol....hey not a problem bob i will see if i can find the pics of his truck i know i saw some...  that was about 8 years ago same as hiro


Thanks Bro


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> It's startin to slo back down abit... Given us some spare time again... I seen you relocated....Sick of that cold???
> 
> Well good luck on gettin a spot. No matter where you go, work will always find YOU....


Thats a bad thing and good thing at the same time. Not just the cold, I can live with that, It was the taxes that was pissin me off. My house lost half its value but my taxes kept going up and they were still trying to add new taxes o other stupid shit. Born and raised ther and love the place but enough is enough. Thanks Bro


----------



## Los Neighbors

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Thanks Bro


 so whats good bob? mississippi going good for ya? keeping busy?


----------



## PURA SANGRE

to the top for a cool ass dude and the baddest MF INSTALLER PERIOD!!!!!!!!!!!! YO BOB TAKE CARE OUT THERE SOOON YOULL DO YOUR MAGIC!ON MY 78!!!!!!!!! GOOD THINGS COME TO THOSE WHO WAIT! NOT FOR NOTHING BOB YOUR WORK SPEAKS FOR IT SELF...SORRY HOMIE FELT LIKE SPEAKING OUT!!!!!!!!!!!:worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship:


----------



## Mideast




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Los Neighbors said:


> so whats good bob? mississippi going good for ya? keeping busy?


Ya so far things seem to be cool, I think I found a shop, the guy needs to finish putting electric in ,but it looks nice. And ya Im always doing somthing to keep busy. Hows Danny doin? Havnt seen him on in awhile. And hows Gabs project going?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

PURA SANGRE said:


> to the top for a cool ass dude and the baddest MF INSTALLER PERIOD!!!!!!!!!!!! YO BOB TAKE CARE OUT THERE SOOON YOULL DO YOUR MAGIC!ON MY 78!!!!!!!!! GOOD THINGS COME TO THOSE WHO WAIT! NOT FOR NOTHING BOB YOUR WORK SPEAKS FOR IT SELF...SORRY HOMIE FELT LIKE SPEAKING OUT!!!!!!!!!!!:worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship:
> View attachment 514374


Thanks my brother I know you know all about that good things come to those who wait. looking forward to doing the Caddy, I got some new things in mind. and I think I might start painting again.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

PURA SANGRE said:


> to the top for a cool ass dude and the baddest MF INSTALLER PERIOD!!!!!!!!!!!! YO BOB TAKE CARE OUT THERE SOOON YOULL DO YOUR MAGIC!ON MY 78!!!!!!!!! GOOD THINGS COME TO THOSE WHO WAIT! NOT FOR NOTHING BOB YOUR WORK SPEAKS FOR IT SELF...SORRY HOMIE FELT LIKE SPEAKING OUT!!!!!!!!!!!:worship::worship::worship::worship::worship::worship:
> View attachment 514374


Hey I know that dude....Waz up Eric? How ya been Bro?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Mideast said:


>


Waz up SOUTHSIDE? Whats been shakin? Looks like a fun time. Wish I could be there. _September is a good time for a show, not to hot:thumbsup:_


----------



## PURA SANGRE

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Thanks my brother I know you know all about that good things come to those who wait. looking forward to doing the Caddy, I got some new things in mind. and I think I might start painting again.


 having soom beers again bro , than i start posting  so i got a painter now too!:thumbsup:


----------



## PURA SANGRE

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Hey I know that dude....Waz up Eric? How ya been Bro?


 sup bro need a wrapped frame swap on this so i throw on juice n 13s!!!!!!!!!!!! :worship::h5:


----------



## PURA SANGRE

on this hollywood!!!!!


----------



## Los Neighbors

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Ya so far things seem to be cool, I think I found a shop, the guy needs to finish putting electric in ,but it looks nice. And ya Im always doing somthing to keep busy. Hows Danny doin? Havnt seen him on in awhile. And hows Gabs project going?


 OH SHIT OH SHIT BOBS MIGHT HAVE FOUND A SHOP! ROAD TRIP TO MISSISSIPPIIIIIIII!!!!!!! CONGRATS BOB! LET US KNOW WHATS UP WE MIGHT SUPRISE U ONE DAY N TAKE U A 30 PACK OF BUSCH LIGHT TALK CARS AND DRINK AT THE SHOP LIKE THE OLD TIMES .... Dannys good bro just out there working in the 100+ degree's we have been getting, gabs projext is still a project the guy hasnt had a chance to get on it so we still have the car waiting for a call 2 drop it off  but over all we good bro hope mississippi appreciates you!! cause the chi misses you


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

PURA SANGRE said:


> having soom beers again bro , than i start posting  so i got a painter now too!:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

PURA SANGRE said:


> sup bro need a wrapped frame swap on this so i throw on juice n 13s!!!!!!!!!!!! :worship::h5:


Lets do it:h5:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

PURA SANGRE said:


> View attachment 515249
> on this hollywood!!!!!


Not a problem


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Los Neighbors said:


> OH SHIT OH SHIT BOBS MIGHT HAVE FOUND A SHOP! ROAD TRIP TO MISSISSIPPIIIIIIII!!!!!!! CONGRATS BOB! LET US KNOW WHATS UP WE MIGHT SUPRISE U ONE DAY N TAKE U A 30 PACK OF BUSCH LIGHT TALK CARS AND DRINK AT THE SHOP LIKE THE OLD TIMES .... Dannys good bro just out there working in the 100+ degree's we have been getting, gabs projext is still a project the guy hasnt had a chance to get on it so we still have the car waiting for a call 2 drop it off  but over all we good bro hope mississippi appreciates you!! cause the chi misses you


 Ya the shop looks cool, bigger than the last one. Ya I do miss the 30 packs, down here it 24 for the same price 30 is up there.
Glad to hear everyone is cool. Ya It might take a min. for hit to get to it , but when its done it will be rite. Thanks bro:thumbsup:


----------



## GarciaJ100

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Waz up SOUTHSIDE? Whats been shakin? Looks like a fun time. Wish I could be there. _September is a good time for a show, not to hot:thumbsup:_


 come on Bob best time for shows is when its hot. the hotter is it the better the beer goes down


----------



## Los Neighbors

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Ya the shop looks cool, bigger than the last one. Ya I do miss the 30 packs, down here it 24 for the same price 30 is up there.
> Glad to hear everyone is cool. Ya It might take a min. for hit to get to it , but when its done it will be rite. Thanks bro:thumbsup:


 well then i guess we need to take u about a dozen 30packs when we go down there  

glad to hear ur doin good 2 bob! 

hey bro you know us we want it done right the first time  good things come to those who wait 



GarciaJ100 said:


> come on Bob best time for shows is when its hot. the hotter is it the better the beer goes down


I AGREE!!!!


----------



## Los Neighbors

:biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

GarciaJ100 said:


> come on Bob best time for shows is when its hot. the hotter is it the better the beer goes down


JIMMY WAZ UP? Ya I know what you mean about that, But Is been so hot down here, I jst need a little cool weather.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Los Neighbors said:


> well then i guess we need to take u about a dozen 30packs when we go down there
> 
> glad to hear ur doin good 2 bob!
> 
> hey bro you know us we want it done right the first time  good things come to those who wait
> 
> I AGREE!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Los Neighbors said:


> :biggrin:



Thats what I like to see, still on the road:thumbsup:


----------



## silver-metal 82

What's up bobby long time no talk how's everything on ur side bro.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

silver-metal 82 said:


> What's up bobby long time no talk how's everything on ur side bro.


Im good Bro, Thanks. You been missin on here for a while, Everting good with you?


----------



## silver-metal 82

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Im good Bro, Thanks. You been missin on here for a while, Everting good with you?


I'm good bobby just working and also might make it to vegas this year so just saving lol.


----------



## Los Neighbors

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Thats what I like to see, still on the road:thumbsup:


 :biggrin: as long as the wheels are on em they are gonna be on the streets


----------



## silver-metal 82

TTT


----------



## Big_Money

What part of OLE MISS are you gonna be working out of?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

silver-metal 82 said:


> I'm good bobby just working and also might make it to vegas this year so just saving lol.


Thats cool,, Ya Vegas is always a good time


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Los Neighbors said:


> :biggrin: as long as the wheels are on em they are gonna be on the streets


:thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Big_Money said:


> What part of OLE MISS are you gonna be working out of?


North East Miss. Town called Corinth. Where you from?


----------



## Big_Money

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> North East Miss. Town called Corinth. Where you from?


30 north of Atlanta. I will be in Jackson Mississippi on Tuesday


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Big_Money said:


> 30 north of Atlanta. I will be in Jackson Mississippi on Tuesday


Thats cool. That reminds me I need to go see my man Walt from Street Toys down in Jackson now that Im only about 3 1/2 hours from there.


----------



## Big_Money

Do you have any chrome tube for fuel lines


----------



## silver-metal 82

What's up bobby how r u doing bro hopefully u good and we miss u out here bro take care.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Big_Money said:


> Do you have any chrome tube for fuel lines


No I dont stock chrome tube, I normally bend up the tube and then send it for chrome


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

silver-metal 82 said:


> What's up bobby how r u doing bro hopefully u good and we miss u out here bro take care.


Im doin good bro....Thanks my brother


----------



## Los Neighbors

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Im doin good bro....Thanks my brother


any plans to come out to the chi anytime soon bobbbyy!!!! you know for the holidays or anything :biggrin: i think i want more striping and leafing done on my car!!


----------



## silver-metal 82

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Im doin good bro....Thanks my brother


Have a good weekend bobby.


----------



## cuttsupreme

whats up bobby !!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Los Neighbors said:


> any plans to come out to the chi anytime soon bobbbyy!!!! you know for the holidays or anything :biggrin: i think i want more striping and leafing done on my car!!


Probley not this year bro, sorry


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

silver-metal 82 said:


> Have a good weekend bobby.


 A little late but same to you:biggrin:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

cuttsupreme said:


> whats up bobby !!


Hows it goin bro?


----------



## silver-metal 82

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> A little late but same to you:biggrin:


What's new bobby keeping busy.


----------



## DreameR815

Wassup Bob how things goin for ya in Miss hope all is well jus pikd up another project so wen evr u come visit tha chi gona need sum stripping done n i got u wit sum of joliets best tacos lol n cant forget the busch


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

silver-metal 82 said:


> What's new bobby keeping busy.


Yes sir....Tryin to get this shop up and runnin.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

DreameR815 said:


> Wassup Bob how things goin for ya in Miss hope all is well jus pikd up another project so wen evr u come visit tha chi gona need sum stripping done n i got u wit sum of joliets best tacos lol n cant forget the busch


Things seem to be goin good so far, a little slower then Id like but Itll get there. Im always down for some strippin. I know you got the tacos down, still remember the cook out at the shop:thumbsup:


----------



## silver-metal 82

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Yes sir....Tryin to get this shop up and runnin.


Let me know bobby when u get settled in u know we love road trips.


----------



## Los Neighbors

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Probley not this year bro, sorry


 its cool its always worth the wait  maybe ill take it down there one day 



silver-metal 82 said:


> Let me know bobby when u get settled in u know we love road trips.


X2


----------



## JasonJ

Wow... you finally did it... i thought you were bullshitting about moving to MS, lol.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

silver-metal 82 said:


> Let me know bobby when u get settled in u know we love road trips.


:thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

JasonJ said:


> Wow... you finally did it... i thought you were bullshitting about moving to MS, lol.


Yes sir I did it, You were rite about the internet down here, It took me weeks to get it. I miss Chicago already but at the same time Im kinda diggin it here, specialy the property and tax prices. I foregot where at in Miss are you? I think you said you are west of me.
I dont remember the town.


----------



## JasonJ

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Yes sir I did it, You were rite about the internet down here, It took me weeks to get it. I miss Chicago already but at the same time Im kinda diggin it here, specialy the property and tax prices. I foregot where at in Miss are you? I think you said you are west of me.
> I dont remember the town.


Im right off I55 in Hernando, a sleepy little town where cops come get your cat out of the tree... but im only 10 minutes South of Memphis, TN. I think you were talking about relocating over around the Tupelo area? I have a friend from KY who moved to Tupelo a little over a year ago so i get over that way sometimes. Last time was for the "Blue Suede Cruise" earlier this year... thats pretty cool, cars take over the whole town that weekend, im sure you would dig it.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

JasonJ said:


> Im right off I55 in Hernando, a sleepy little town where cops come get your cat out of the tree... but im only 10 minutes South of Memphis, TN. I think you were talking about relocating over around the Tupelo area? I have a friend from KY who moved to Tupelo a little over a year ago so i get over that way sometimes. Last time was for the "Blue Suede Cruise" earlier this year... thats pretty cool, cars take over the whole town that weekend, im sure you would dig it.


Im about 1 1/2 hours south east of Memphis, more east then south, town called Corinth. I heard about that cruise, sounds pretty cool, I gotta check it one day


----------



## silver-metal 82

TTT for a cool homie


----------



## PURA SANGRE

sup bob?!? keeping busy?, hope all is well..


----------



## RO 4 LIFE

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Los Neighbors

:wave: BOB!!!!!!!!! hope you are doing well over there!! dont forget about us BOB!


----------



## silver-metal 82

What's up bobby hope u doing good and keeping busy bro.


----------



## soccorjimmy

I just got on this site and got ahold of 63 galaxie. I was going to come by your shop, I heard alot of good things. Glad I saw this thread. Do you reccomend anyone in the Chicago area? Thanks and good luck in Ms. JIMMY


----------



## silver-metal 82

TTT cool brotha


----------



## midwestcoast

HERE YU GO BOB AS PROMISED


----------



## silver-metal 82

What's up bobby hope u doing good bro.


----------



## flaco78

uffin:


----------



## Los Neighbors

:wave: BOB!!! WE MISS YOU COME BACK :biggrin:


----------



## It's Johnny

Los Neighbors said:


> :wave: BOB!!! WE MISS YOU COME BACK :biggrin:


yea he'll pay your rent over here!!! COME BACK!! :rofl: all joking aside we miss you... don't forget about us..


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Thanks guys, Man havnt been on in a while , got no internet again, gotta be using someone elses for now. Ya Im missin Chicago now, I like it here but theres no place like home

Mac the Caddy looks good.....MAC ATTAC


----------



## HitemHard78




----------



## silver-metal 82

What's up bobby hope everything good with u and for real we miss u a lot come back lol. We got all the 30 packs u want bro.


----------



## Los Neighbors




----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Caddys lookin good bro!!!, Nice pic1 Kinda wish I was back in that ol shop, Had alot of fun there!


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

But the new shop is commin along good, hope to have it done soon.


----------



## green reaper

:thumbsup:


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

green reaper said:


> :thumbsup:


 Check your PM Johnny


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> View attachment 1223650
> But the new shop is commin along good, hope to have it done soon.


Hey Bob, whats crackin... Aint been on Lay it low for a while..Doing big things sir...looking good


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Ive been good Ron, How bout you? Been busyer then a cat covering shit tryin to work on cars and build the shop at the same time. But thank GOD the cars are still commin, even tho Ive moved to a different state, cant ask for more tan that. Looks like your still doin it, keep up the good work cuz!!!




BlackMagicHydraulics said:


> Hey Bob, whats crackin... Aint been on Lay it low for a while..Doing big things sir...looking good


----------



## HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS

Ill put more pics of how the shop is going up soon


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

HOLLYWOOD KUSTOMS said:


> Ive been good Ron, How bout you? Been busyer then a cat covering shit tryin to work on cars and build the shop at the same time. But thank GOD the cars are still commin, even tho Ive moved to a different state, cant ask for more tan that. Looks like your still doin it, keep up the good work cuz!!!


Yes sir busier than ever.( i love the busier than a cat covering shit) ..keep coming up with fresh ideas , and putting peeps on their tippy toes..


----------



## kadillackev

Ll


----------



## Lolohopper

Ttt


----------

